# Knitting Tea Party - 18th May 2012



## FireballDave

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on 11th May 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_. This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the _MotoGP Grand Prix de France_ at the famous _Bugatti Circuit_ in Le Mans where it's midnight. I have designed a little egg cosy for brekkers, you can find the pattern at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81302-1.html

for race times and all the news, the official site is:

http://www.motogp.com/en/events/France/2012

We threw our darts at the wall atlas earlier this evening and they landed on Nicosia, where it's 1:00a.m on Saturday; Chicago where it's 5:00p,m. and; Anchorage where it's 2:00p.m. Wherever you are in the world, welcome to this week's party!

Next week, the _Eurovision Song Contest_ will be held in Baku, there are two semi-finals on Tuesday and Thursday, ten songs will go through from each to join the pre-qualified songs in Saturday's Grand Final. Last year I designed a little egg cosy with the Eurovision logo:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10667-1.html

and I've just posted one for this year's contest at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82274-1.html#1525995

I hope you like my design. To get everybody in the mood, this bubbly and exuberant winning song from 1969 is one of my all-time favourites:






To-day is _International Souffle Day_, so I made my favourite as a starter for dinner to-day. It's incredibly easy and very tasty, _Mexicana Cheddar Cheese_ is a delicious orange-coloured cheese that contains bell peppers and spicy jalepeno peppers, this receipt works with any good cheese, but _Mexicana_ really does add a fantastic flavour.

*Mexicana Souffle*
_Preheat Oven 400F/200C/Regulo 6_

*Ingredients:*
8 fl oz (240 ml) white sauce
2 eggs, separated
2 oz (60g) Mexicana Cheddar cheese, grated
1 tbs coriander, freshly chopped
good pinch mild chilli powder
knob butter
2 tbs fresh fine breadcrumbs

*Method:*
Lightly grease six ramekins and sprinkle the breadcumbs over the butter to form a light coating.

I use packet instant white sauce for this recipe because it is both very stable and saves time. Make the sauce up in a small bowl and add the grated cheese and mild chilli powder and mix well.

In a separate bowl whisk the egg whites to soft peaks.

By now the sauce should have cooled slightly, beat in the egg yolks and freshly chopped coriander.

Using a metal spoon, stir one tablespoon of the egg white into the sauce mixture and combine well. Gently fold the remaining egg whites into the mixture being careful not to beat out all the air.

Pour the batter into the prepared ramekins, place on a metal sheet and bake for 12-15 minutes until well risen and golden brown. Serve immediately.

To go with the _MotoGP Grand Prix de France_, I suggest this traditional topping for toasted discs of French bread or ciabatta to nibble on with your preferred libation.

*Tapenade

Ingredients:*
2 garlic cloves, crushed
juice of 1 lemon and grated zest of half
3 tbs capers, chopped
6 anchovy fillets, chopped
8 oz (225g) black olives, pitted
small bunch fresh parsley, chopped
freshly ground black pepper
2 fl. oz (55ml) extra virgin olive oil
toasted ciabatta, to serve

*Method:*

Place all the ingredients into a food processor and blend together to form a very coarse paste.

Spread the tapenade onto toasted ciabatta bread or discs of toasted French bread to serve.

_Note: You can also blend this to a fine paste and use as a dip for crudites._

Have a great weekend!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

These will definitely be on the menu this week end. Sound very good. Absolutely love the new egg cosy. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Love the cosies and the receipts, Dave! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Chicago, Chicago, that toddlin' town........ Sure do miss it and some of the great eating. i haven't had a souffle in ages. Mom used to make a great big one in the iron skillet in the oven....... No door slamming allowed.... Yours sounds terrific..... BTW had the white chile from last week for dinner last night and it was fantastic....

The egg cozies are wonderful and I can think of all kinds of adaptations for the musical note one.... My guitar playing, singing, choir member GD'S will love these..... especially when you combine them with the napkin ring from last year.

Great little song.... but I like the hair and the outfits best... To think, I used to measure my skirt length by my hanging fingertips........ 

Spent the day taking mom to hairdresser, shopping, grocery store - then locating her credit card, money,she had misplaced.... cleaning out the refrigerator and trying to see if I can get the tooth she broke off 2 days ago added to her bridge before the wedding the 3rd of June... I seriously doubt it.... DH handed me a lovely Smirnoff blueberry lemonade when I walked in the house and I plan on sitting in this chair, catching up on KP, knitting and being served dinner..... Put a fork in me, I am DONE......


----------



## NanaCaren

I can see why you like that song it is very catchy.


----------



## siouxann

Happy Tea Party Friday EVERYone! I was able to leave work a bit early this afternoon, so am on hand for the opening of the new party. This doesn't happen too often.

The receipts sound delicious, especially the tapenade. I really love that on pita bread or crisps. As for the cosies, I have run out of words to express how much I like them, and the newest one is one more example of perfection.

The G8 conference is going on at Camp David, about 20 miles from here, and the roads are blocked going in several directions. The kids were all given the day off from school since so many of them live on or need to travel on those roads. There are MANY troopers and local police in the area, and someone told me that residents of Thurmont and the environs need to show some form of ID to get in. Don't know how true that is, but sounds plausible. 

My daughter is expecting company from Germany this evening, so I will be there, trying desperately to remember the few words of German that I learned 40 years ago. 

Hope y'all are feeling fine, and that your weekend goes well,too! 'Til later, Sue


----------



## purl2diva

Close to Chicago where we are having a beautiful week-end. I have fond memories of the Eurovision Song Contest way back when.
Think Cliff Richard, Sandy Shaw, Lulu. Wow. Love tapenade--will try soon.


----------



## Joy Marshall

Dave, what a creative fellow you are! You are also a gourmet cook.


----------



## flockie

Dave and friends,
I enjoyed that video with Lulu.... I had forgotten how cute she is. To Sir With Love was one of my favorite movies growing up.... and I loved the song of the same name. 
The recipes sound terrific, and will be used in the near future. I think I missed seeing the Eurovision egg cozy before, and it has been added to my list of egg cozies to make. 
The Nato Summit will be going on this weekend in Chicago, and there are supposed to be thousands of protesters. This is a good week to stay out of downtown Chicago. The museums are closed, many of the businesses are closed, and even the fast food chain restaurants have been closed. I thought city officials were hoping for big money for the city this weekend, but I think the fear of riots will keep most folks away. 
I'm going to do some reading and knitting this weekend outside..... since our weather is supposed to be in the 80's(F) all weekend with no rain until late Sunday night.

Flockie


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> These will definitely be on the menu this week end. Sound very good. Absolutely love the new egg cosy. :thumbup:


Thank you, _Tapenade_ is very traditional, it goes great with cocktails.

I;m glad you like the new cosy, it's quite a quickmake, just as well because I'm having a party!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> Love the cosies and the receipts, Dave! :thumbup:


Thank you, have fun!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> Chicago, Chicago, that toddlin' town........ Sure do miss it and some of the great eating. i haven't had a souffle in ages. Mom used to make a great big one in the iron skillet in the oven....... No door slamming allowed.... Yours sounds terrific..... BTW had the white chile from last week for dinner last night and it was fantastic....
> 
> The egg cozies are wonderful and I can think of all kinds of adaptations for the musical note one.... My guitar playing, singing, choir member GD'S will love these.....
> 
> Spent the day taking mom to hairdresser, shopping, grocery store - then locating her credit card, money,she had misplaced.... cleaning out the refrigerator and trying to see if I can get the tooth she broke off 2 days ago added to her bridge before the wedding the 3rd of June... I seriously doubt it.... DH handed me a lovely Smirnoff blueberry lemonade when I walked in the house and I plan on sitting in this chair, catching up on KP, knitting and being served dinner..... Put a fork in me, I am DONE......


Hi, I'm hoping for some nice pics of this week's dartboard destinations.

I'm glad you like the cosy, the motif is a nice size for lots of things, have fun playing with it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I can see why you like that song it is very catchy.


It ticks all the Eurovision boxes and you can see she really enjoyed herself singing it.

Dave


----------



## redriet60

Hello Dave and all TPers, just signing in so I will get my emails. Never made a souffle before, they always look so good in the pictures. with my luck I'll have someone open the oven door to see what's cooking and the whole thing will deflate. Catch up later.


----------



## Sandy

T.G.I.F.!!!!!!!!! Hello everyone! Dave great cozies and receipts! I never did get all the posts from the last 2 week read so I will try to do better this weekend. We have had a gorgeous week of weather here! My convertible top has been down every day!! It is in the process of changing though I hear rain next week (boo hoo!).Talk to you all later! I've got to go cruising in the sun!


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Happy Tea Party Friday EVERYone! I was able to leave work a bit early this afternoon, so am on hand for the opening of the new party. This doesn't happen too often.
> 
> The receipts sound delicious, especially the tapenade. I really love that on pita bread or crisps. As for the cosies, I have run out of words to express how much I like them, and the newest one is one more example of perfection.
> 
> The G8 conference is going on at Camp David, about 20 miles from here, and the roads are blocked going in several directions. The kids were all given the day off from school since so many of them live on or need to travel on those roads. There are MANY troopers and local police in the area, and someone told me that residents of Thurmont and the environs need to show some form of ID to get in. Don't know how true that is, but sounds plausible.
> 
> My daughter is expecting company from Germany this evening, so I will be there, trying desperately to remember the few words of German that I learned 40 years ago.
> 
> Hope y'all are feeling fine, and that your weekend goes well,too! 'Til later, Sue


Thank you, I'm glad you like my latest design.

These international affairs are all wel and good, but they cause utter chaos, I'm dreading the Olympics, London is the wrong place for them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

purl2diva said:


> Close to Chicago where we are having a beautiful week-end. I have fond memories of the Eurovision Song Contest way back when.
> Think Cliff Richard, Sandy Shaw, Lulu. Wow. Love tapenade--will try soon.


Have fun!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joy Marshall said:


> Dave, what a creative fellow you are! You are also a gourmet cook.


Thank you, I try to come up with something slightly different.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> Dave and friends,
> I enjoyed that video with Lulu.... I had forgotten how cute she is. To Sir With Love was one of my favorite movies growing up.... and I loved the song of the same name.
> The recipes sound terrific, and will be used in the near future. I think I missed seeing the Eurovision egg cozy before, and it has been added to my list of egg cozies to make.
> The Nato Summit will be going on this weekend in Chicago, and there are supposed to be thousands of protesters. This is a good week to stay out of downtown Chicago. The museums are closed, many of the businesses are closed, and even the fast food chain restaurants have been closed. I thought city officials were hoping for big money for the city this weekend, but I think the fear of riots will keep most folks away.
> I'm going to do some reading and knitting this weekend outside..... since our weather is supposed to be in the 80's(F) all weekend with no rain until late Sunday night.
> 
> Flockie


Lulu has a great voice and wonderful bubbly personality, that song was perfect for her.

I hope you enjoy the souffle and the tapenade, they're really easy and very tasty.

Good luck with all the caos, I'm staying out of Central London this Summer, we've got seven weeks of it headed our way!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

I see that the new TP has started and I still have posts to read from last week! As the saying goes, "A day late, and a dollar short!" I shall return after I finish last week's TP.


----------



## FireballDave

Sandy said:


> T.G.I.F.!!!!!!!!! Hello everyone! Dave great cozies and receipts! I never did get all the posts from the last 2 week read so I will try to do better this weekend. We have had a gorgeous week of weather here! My convertible top has been down every day!! It is in the process of changing though I hear rain next week (boo hoo!).Talk to you all later! I've got to go cruising in the sun!


Thank you, make the most of the sunshine while it lasts!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

redriet60 said:


> Hello Dave and all TPers, just signing in so I will get my emails. Never made a souffle before, they always look so good in the pictures. with my luck I'll have someone open the oven door to see what's cooking and the whole thing will deflate. Catch up later.


Te trick of my receipt is to use a packet of instant white sauce, these are amazingly stable and stand tall and proud!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everybody. 
Dave thank you again for hosting, I'm looking forward to trying the souffle, haven't made a souffle since highschool home ec. 
Hope everyone's enjoying their Friday evening or Saturday morning. 
Have to do some grocery shopping tonight unless hubby stops to pick up dinner on his way home, otherwise I'm just going to sit and sip something cool, knit, and cruise the TP.


----------



## maryanne

Hi Dave and everyone. I haven't been on the forum for a while and I have really missed it. I have been having problems with my medication and falling a lot. I went to a new doctor today who adjusted all of it and will adjust it again until it's correct.

Dave, my son called me to ask what you thought of Casey Stoner retiring. Sorry if you already discussed it and i missed it. I really hope to join in again soon and I intend to be here at the tea party every day.

As for Chicago, I have been coming here every year for the last twenty-five and I absolutely love it. Wonderful food, nice friendly people,music, museums, libraries, always something going on, and many more things. Now that I live here, I love it even more and I'm glad to be back with you all.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Hi Dave and all. Your recipe sounds yummy Dave. I've never made a souffle before. maybe it's time I tried to do so. I love the YouTube of Lulu. It just puts a smile on my face. The sun is going to be out this week end so the smile will remain I enjoy seeing all your egg cozies Dave. Your quite the designer!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I see that the new TP has started and I still have posts to read from last week! As the saying goes, "A day late, and a dollar short!" I shall return after I finish last week's TP.


We've all done that, I wonder where the time goes!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody.
> Dave thank you again for hosting, I'm looking forward to trying the souffle, haven't made a souffle since highschool home ec.
> Hope everyone's enjoying their Friday evening or Saturday morning.
> Have to do some grocery shopping tonight unless hubby stops to pick up dinner on his way home, otherwise I'm just going to sit and sip something cool, knit, and cruise the TP.


Do try this one, I don't know if _Mexicana Cheddar_ is available outside the UK, but I'm sure there are equally good alternatives where you are.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

maryanne said:


> Hi Dave and everyone. I haven't been on the forum for a while and I have really missed it. I have been having problems with my medication and falling a lot. I went to a new doctor today who adjusted all of it and will adjust it again until it's correct.
> 
> Dave, my son called me to ask what you thought of Casey Stoner retiring. Sorry if you already discussed it and i missed it. I really hope to join in again soon and I intend to be here at the tea party every day.
> 
> As for Chicago, I have been coming here every year for the last twenty-five and I absolutely love it. Wonderful food, nice friendly people,music, museums, libraries, always something going on, and many more things. Now that I live here, I love it even more and I'm glad to be back with you all.


I'm so sorry to hear you've been having such problems, I do hope the new doctor can find a solution.

I'm sad, but not surprised Casey Stoner has decided to retire, his is a very rare and fragile talent. If it isn't fun, then it's time to quit, I completely understand, but I'll miss seeing his almost magical ability to 'drift' round corners, that's something very very special.

I'm hoping for some pics of Chicago this week, it's one of my favourite cities!

Dave


----------



## deescrafty

Good evening Dave and everyone. Dave, those cozies are true works of art, and my guitar-playing GS will love the one with musical notes. Since we don't have boiled eggs much, I just slip them over the top of the spoon- fits nice and adds an elegant touch to our sometimes too casual place settings-California, you know. The souffle' sounds great; I rarely make savory souffle's so have to try it. I'm still at work but taking a little break before finishing for the day so that I can get a head start on this week's TP. 
Dreamweaver, I did the same thing, and as I am only 5'3" on a good day, you can imagine the length of my skirts! Since I went to parochial school, I was on the hot seat frequently! Lulu's voice sure brings back those memories too.


----------



## Poledra65

I have lots of pics of Alaska unfortunately they aren't on my computer. 
Oh well, I'll see if I can find some pics of some of my fave spots online


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma Laurie said:


> Hi Dave and all. Your recipe sounds yummy Dave. I've never made a souffle before. maybe it's time I tried to do so. I love the YouTube of Lulu. It just puts a smile on my face. The sun is going to be out this week end so the smile will remain I enjoy seeing all your egg cozies Dave. Your quite the designer!


Thank you, I enjoy making cosies and playing with motifs, it's amazing how much can be fitted into such a tiny space if you put your mind to it.

Souffles are great, a lot of people are scared of them, but provide you have the oven preheated and don't over-work the batter, they're actually very easy. This one is great as a starter or a couple make a nice light lunch with a salad.

Lulu's song was brilliant, perfect happy pop!

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

deescrafty said:


> Good evening Dave and everyone. Dave, those cozies are true works of art, and my guitar-playing GS will love the one with musical notes. Since we don't have boiled eggs much, I just slip them over the top of the spoon- fits nice and adds an elegant touch to our sometimes too casual place settings-California, you know. The souffle' sounds great; I rarely make savory souffle's so have to try it. I'm still at work but taking a little break before finishing for the day so that I can get a head start on this week's TP.
> Dreamweaver, I did the same thing, and as I am only 5'3" on a good day, you can imagine the length of my skirts! Since I went to parochial school, I was on the hot seat frequently! Lulu's voice sure brings back those memories too.


Tank you, there will be a napkin ring, I'm still playing around with it. Do try the soouffle, it really works!

This is the site for Mexicana, in case you haven't seen it:

http://www.mexicanacheese.co.uk/who-we-are/

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

A few pictures of Alaska taken last summer.

I was actually looking for bears when I saw the moose.


----------



## Tessadele

Hello Everyone. I've just got back from the cinema, we saw Salmon Fishing in the Yemen, it was very funny in parts, some lovely mickey-taking of the government which always appeals to me. 
Dave, like the egg cosies, will make some for the family next week. I can't believe with all the cooking I've done it doesn't include a souffle, so I must try that out tomorrow. If it works I'll do one again to impress my GS. he's been doing his SATS this week & had to do one day extra as a couple of them were put in for level 6. This meant he couldn't stay up to celebrate on Thursday when the others had a finishing party, so he deserves a treat. He made us laugh, he was wondering why the head had only ordered 4 papers for the level 6, then said," Oh! I know why, he's only got 5 seats in his office." Good to think the school have made it all so casual for them. Tessa


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> A few pictures of Alaska taken last summer.
> 
> I was actually looking for bears when I saw the moose.


Lovely photos, there are so many wonderful places I have yet to visit.

Dave


----------



## Tessadele

NanaCaren, Once again your pictures are delightful, keep them coming they 
cheer me up no end.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few pictures of Alaska taken last summer.
> 
> I was actually looking for bears when I saw the moose.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photos, there are so many wonderful places I have yet to visit.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Alaska is one of my favorite places to go, I've been three times. New Mexico and Nevada for the warmer states.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren, Once again your pictures are delightful, keep them coming they
> cheer me up no end.
> 
> Tessa


Thank you! I enjoy taking pictures. I have even been known to go out in the rain to get a picture.


----------



## Sorlenna

Evening here, and I've just eaten too many cookies...Bub brought home dough he'd bought from our friends for a school fundraiser...I was completely surprised, since usually we avoid that kind of thing...we baked six of each kind, and oh, but they are good. I'm glad we didn't bake them all today! I'd be sick. Ha ha.

DD and I went clothes shopping today, or perhaps I should say she went shopping to buy clothes and I went to look, as I didn't find a thing for me, though I did try on a few things. The sizes were just all over the place! A small was too big and a large barely fit. Very odd, but that seems to be fairly common any more. She did find a couple of pairs of pants and some shirts, so that should hold her a bit. I didn't really need anything but was hoping that "one thing I'd really love" would jump out at me. Alas, that was not to be today. Then we went and had a late lunch at the cafe where we had a gift card, so all in all, I got off pretty cheap today. Heh.

She's making plans now to go out with a couple of friends to see the new Avengers movie, a lot of which was filmed in New Mexico. 

I'm still working on the vest back; I've made it to the decreases (which I hope are correct!), and sitting here wondering where the heck Friday came from so fast this week. Gee!


----------



## carol's gifts

Hi Dave and ALL my TP Friends. Sorry, i have not been able to get on here much this week. This is the time of year Fred has 6months DRs. routine appts., as well as getting settled back into home. Sure glad to see the GC after their vacation in Florida. I had to laugh at my skating GD;she said Tennessee was so beautiful-they could have their things packed up and sent to them there, except she would miss MS. Cathy-her skating coach!! Then she said well, really they could ship her there also!! 

On June5th-they are going to do another angiogram on Fred's heart. Maybe they will do an aortic valve replacement-thru the groin;not conventional surgery though. It all depends if he is a canidiate or not. Other than that all is going well for him.Of course the dementia remains the same. We are happy to have some days without ER&Hospital stays. 

Dave I loved the egg cozy's. They are so pretty. Did I read wrong, but I thought you had put 11th on this weeks TP, instead of the 18th. At first I thought I had the wong week, but then I saw everyone's response was from the 18th. It's ok--we all get confused what day it is sometime--just didn't want someone to be confused. Check it out and let me know!!

Tomorrow my daughters in law, and I aare going to the Pecatonica Flex Market. We go early and get home around 3;00 or 3:30pm. It is suppose to be close to 90degress farenheit, so I don't know how long we will last!! Fred and I had to be out his afternoon and it was hot!! I have to go back and finish last week's TP, so will be checking back in later. HOPE everyone has a marvelous, fun-filled weekend.


----------



## Marianne818

Hey everyone!!!!! Happy Friday!!! 
Dave that treble clef ring is going to cause me a lot of knitting time, LOL... all my friends and family are musical, cousin is working on his Doctorate at a University in New York, (not Julliard) had another cousin that was the Conductor of the Houston Symphony a few years ago. And of course Daniel and his Jazz band, LOL.. I'm sure I'll be getting a lot of request so he can gift these to his friends! 
Has been a busy but also relaxing week here, Mom has actually stayed OUT of the hospital all week!!!!!! She's had a lot of appointments of course, but at least we've been home! 
I've gotten my garden completely ready, most of it's planted but hope to add a few things since I had a bit more room.  
Wishing everyone a fantastic weekend, sending prayers for all.


----------



## Poledra65

I love Alaska also, beautiful pictures NanaCaren.
I was born in Anchorage and lived in one part or another of Alaska for 33 yrs before moving to Texas.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Greetings everyone and a good Friday night to you all. Dear Dave, I can't imagine where I would ever find FRESH coriander in our neck of the woods. I absolutely LOVE souffles and yours sounds delectable. Might I substitute coriander in a bottle? Not liquid; ground or??? Love your egg cozy(ies). Am now working on a lovely vest with a collar for next winter. A heathered wool yarn that will be so pretty. A friend and I had dinner out and you will never imagine what we ate. We both had sundaes!!! Calories, yes, but yummy, oh my!!! What fun it was being naughty and daring for a change. Hope everyone has a great time on the Tea Party as I know I always look forward to it and thank you, Dave, for hosting it again.


----------



## Joe P

I love souffles and I use to make them but not this Mexican kind, hummmmmmmmm I might want to try this, thanks, and I use to make a lot of le stratas in my past. 

Watched "American Graffiti" written of my early years in high school with all the same music and cars etc. We use to cruise down Colby in Everett, Washington with our buggies. Brought back fine memories. "Rock Around the Clock" is next. A night of the 50's and 60's all American punk I guess. I love the comments, I went shopping again at Costco and I had to get a riding cart for the first time my hip was really hurting but I got through it. Ain't fun getting older. hum?

I am making a crocheted (make up my own pattern) tea cozy for my best friend hopefully it will look like an elephant when I am finished. I have the dish towel and center piece to go with. It will look a little funky kind of the 1950's look. Hope my friend will like it. I will take a picture to show to show you all. 

joe p


----------



## 81brighteyes

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> These will definitely be on the menu this week end. Sound very good. Absolutely love the new egg cosy. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, _Tapenade_ is very traditional, it goes great with cocktails.
> 
> I;m glad you like the new cosy, it's quite a quickmake, just as well because I'm having a party!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I'm getting my airplane ticket right now so that I can make it to your party!!! And what lucious foods are you serving? I will be glad to be a server if that will get me inside!!! Lucky people who will be savoring your tasty morsels. They won't ever want to go home you know.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Dreamweaver, what is Smirnoff blueberry lemonade? Sounds delightful. Would love the recipe.


----------



## 81brighteyes

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> These will definitely be on the menu this week end. Sound very good. Absolutely love the new egg cosy. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, _Tapenade_ is very traditional, it goes great with cocktails.
> 
> I;m glad you like the new cosy, it's quite a quickmake, just as well because I'm having a party!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

And Dave wrote how good tapenade goes well with cocktails. Okay. Did any of you notice the date Dave put on this week's Tea Party? Hmmmm, perhaps a few of the cocktails earlier tonight? Tsk Tsk


----------



## loriekennedy

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few pictures of Alaska taken last summer.
> 
> I was actually looking for bears when I saw the moose.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photos, there are so many wonderful places I have yet to visit.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

you need to visit Newfoundland


----------



## pammie1234

Somehow, I am not getting the updates, so I am posting to see if that helps! We shall see.


----------



## patocenizo

HI Dave, I love the recipe for the Tempanade....yum... greetings from Orange County, California where the weather is a delight!!! I'll be driving into Laguna Bech tomorrow to a local yarn shop that has some yarn for me to look at and so I'll be driving down PCH (Pacific Coast Highway) and enjoying the view of surfers on the way to catch a few waves and smell the ocean over these neck of my woods...or of my sea breezes. :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo

So would I...I love blueberries...yummy!


81brighteyes said:


> Dreamweaver, what is Smirnoff blueberry lemonade? Sounds delightful. Would love the recipe.


----------



## Joe P

What is a knob of butter???? never heard of that. Let me know when you can. thanks, 

joe p


----------



## pammie1234

So much going on! I went to Chicago last June and loved it. The weather turned very cold and since we had only brought shorts, had to wear my jeans for 3 days! Also had to buy a sweatshirt as I had not brought a jacket.

I've never made a souffle, and it does make me a little nervous. I do like Mexican anything, so I may have to try this one.

Dave, I know you are not happy about the Olympics, but I can hardly wait for them. I would probably feel like you if they were held in Dallas. I guess you will get a lot of cooking and knitting done during that time!


----------



## Southern Gal

well, i am lovin the pic's already. i love love when you show places i have never been which is nearly everywhere 
someone was talking about the yellow finches, i missed them this yr. i never even thought about putting out my stockings with thistle seeds, i think the male blue bird has himself a new "woman" cause he is in and out of the bird house, so maybe we are gonna have round 2 of babies. i love to watch birds of all kinds, we have loads of mourning doves, and cardinals, titmouse, chickadees, and wrens. 
we have had a wedding tonight, my neice (was raised by myself and parents) it was a small wedding thank goodness, my cousin and i decorated for it, and it sorta snowballed into something bigger than i thought. but was nice. the most special moment was when she walked down the isle, her sons escorted her, one in wheel chair and natalie the little girl they are hoping to adopt, walked in first and threw flower petals. they all lite red tapers and then all five lit the unity candle, so special a moment. was a small reception but beautiful. and i am pooped out. 
just talked to mom and she ask what we were going to do tomorrow for our anniversary, 23 yrs. i told her i had been so busy with the wedding i hadn't even thought of our anniversary. prob. just rest, 
someone mentioned "To sir with love" i love that movie, i fell in love with sidney P. in that movie. ok, have a good nite, gonna kick back and rest and watch the tube, its 10:05 pm here. later


----------



## mjs

81brighteyes said:


> Greetings everyone and a good Friday night to you all. Dear Dave, I can't imagine where I would ever find FRESH coriander in our neck of the woods. I absolutely LOVE souffles and yours sounds delectable. Might I substitute coriander in a bottle? Not liquid; ground or??? Love your egg cozy(ies). Am now working on a lovely vest with a collar for next winter. A heathered wool yarn that will be so pretty. A friend and I had dinner out and you will never imagine what we ate. We both had sundaes!!! Calories, yes, but yummy, oh my!!! What fun it was being naughty and daring for a change. Hope everyone has a great time on the Tea Party as I know I always look forward to it and thank you, Dave, for hosting it again.


I think coriander is cilantro, and since that is used a lot in Mexican cooking I should think you'd find it plentiful in markets.


----------



## darowil

Was puzzled when I returned from buying cotton as to why I didn't get reminders of this weeks TP. Knew I had posted something but somehow it has gone astray. NOw toasee if I can remember what I said a few hours ago.
I am making a number of egg cosies at the moment, some of Daves and others from a book Egg Cozies published by the Guils of Master Craftsman Publications. Will do the Euroviaion one, and maybe see if I can increase its size to a hat for the Eurovsion party next weekend. Have 4 sitting looking down on me at the moment.
Loved Lulus song, turne d it on and my husband walked in and shut the door so he didn't need to listen to the noise! We have very different tastes in music. 
Now to check my yarn colours for the egg cosy, and if don't have the colours will get some on the way to the footy (only because I think I will do a hat as well).

I just found my lost post- I forgot to come back to the TP after looking at the egg cosy so it is in the eggcosy topic! and I remembered what I said. Found it when I went to check the colours I needed.


----------



## Dreamweaver

81brighteyes said:


> Dreamweaver, what is Smirnoff blueberry lemonade? Sounds delightful. Would love the recipe.


It is actually a malt beverage, bought by the six pack near the beers - but so tasty. -- Another favorite of mine is mikes Hard Limeade....


----------



## Sandy

I guess it's time to post my Lemon Drop recipe. It tastes just like lemonade with a nice smooth kick! You can add raspberries, strawberries or blueberries if you like and if they are frozen berries you can skip the ice in the glass. Here it is:

Lemon Drops
from Sandy 
makes one serving

1 lemon- squeeze into shaker
2 shots Citron Vodka
(regular vodka may also be used)
4 shots water
4 Tablespoons Baker's Sugar or Caster Sugar (regular sugar can be used it just takes longer to dissolve)

Pour over crushed ice in shaker.
Shake & enjoy

*Start with iced glasses rimmed with extra Baker's Sugar


Lemon Drops
from Sandy 
Makes 1 gallon

12-14 lemons, juiced (720ml)
1 bottle of Citron Vodka (one fifth or 75oml) (regular vodka may also be used)
1440 ml water ( a little over 6 cups or two bottles measured from the empty vodka bottle
3 cups Baker's Sugar (regular sugar can be used it just takes longer to dissolve)

Pour over crushed ice in a glass. Tastes just like lemonade be careful! Enjoy!


*Start with iced glasses rimmed with extra Baker's Sugar


----------



## LesleighAnne

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> Next week, the _Eurovision Song Contest_ will be held in Baku, there are two semi-finals on Tuesday and Thursday, ten songs will go through from each to join the pre-qualified songs in Saturday's Grand Final. Last year I designed a little egg cosy with the Eurovision logo:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10667-1.html
> 
> and I've just posted one for this year's contest at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82274-1.html#1525995
> 
> I hope you like my design. To get everybody in the mood, this bubbly and exuberant winning song from 1969 is one of my all-time favourites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave and all KPr's.

What a great site. I have spent the last hour watching so many great songs. I have been so rapt up with hearing so many songs I have not heard for years that your post is the only one I have read so far.

Lulu did a great job of Shout. From the soft and gentle To Sir with Love to the harsher sounding Shout. Australian performer, Johnny O'Keefe did a version of Shout and I think they would have sung a great duet.

Thank you

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne

FireballDave said:


> These international affairs are all wel and good, but they cause utter chaos, I'm dreading the Olympics, London is the wrong place for them.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

The Olympics may not be as disruptive as you expect. When the Olympics were in Sydney they spread the events around Australia. Some of them were at the Gabba (Brisbanes Cricket Ground) and to get to and from work I have to go past the venue. I kept thinking this is going to be impossible. The organisers did a great job of removing disruption.

Because it is a regular event each years committee seems to learn from the previous.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Dori Sage

Sandy said:


> I guess it's time to post my Lemon Drop recipe. It tastes just like lemonade with a nice smooth kick! You can add raspberries, strawberries or blueberries if you like and if they are frozen berries you can skip the ice in the glass. Here it is:
> 
> Lemon Drops
> from Sandy
> makes one serving
> 
> 1 lemon- squeeze into shaker
> 2 shots Citron Vodka
> (regular vodka may also be used)
> 4 shots water
> 4 Tablespoons Baker's Sugar or Caster Sugar (regular sugar can be used it just takes longer to dissolve)
> 
> Pour over crushed ice in shaker.
> Shake & enjoy
> 
> *Start with iced glasses rimmed with extra Baker's Sugar
> 
> Lemon Drops
> from Sandy
> Makes 1 gallon
> 
> 12-14 lemons, juiced (720ml)
> 1 bottle of Citron Vodka (one fifth or 75oml) (regular vodka may also be used)
> 1440 ml water ( a little over 6 cups or two bottles measured from the empty vodka bottle
> 3 cups Baker's Sugar (regular sugar can be used it just takes longer to dissolve)
> 
> Pour over crushed ice in a glass. Tastes just like lemonade be careful! Enjoy!
> 
> *Start with iced glasses rimmed with extra Baker's Sugar


Sandy, thanks so much for this recipe. Sounds devine. Maybe tomorrow night for dessert.

Tomorrow afternoon I go for election clerk training. Its so much fun to work the election and get paid for it. Unfortunately the day of the election, I need to be at the polling place by 6:00 a.m. to set up and the day doesn't end until about 9 - 9:30 p.m. Long day for not much money, but it is a worthwhile thing to do.

It is now 11:30 p.m. and I'm off to finish my book before I go to sleep. Have a good morning, afternoon or evening whichever applies.


----------



## Dori Sage

Oh - tried to post a thank you to Dave for hosting again and for the lovely egg cosy designs. Dave, what do you do with all those cosies and napkin rings? I personally don't eat that many boiled eggs, nor do I serve them very often.


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Hey everyone!!!!! Happy Friday!!!
> Dave that treble clef ring is going to cause me a lot of knitting time, LOL... all my friends and family are musical, cousin is working on his Doctorate at a University in New York, (not Julliard) had another cousin that was the Conductor of the Houston Symphony a few years ago. And of course Daniel and his Jazz band, LOL.. I'm sure I'll be getting a lot of request so he can gift these to his friends!
> Has been a busy but also relaxing week here, Mom has actually stayed OUT of the hospital all week!!!!!! She's had a lot of appointments of course, but at least we've been home!
> I've gotten my garden completely ready, most of it's planted but hope to add a few things since I had a bit more room.
> Wishing everyone a fantastic weekend, sending prayers for all.


Sorry I've increased your workload, but they are fairly easy to knock out, I'm sure they'll be well-received.

Glad to hear you've got everything planted, now you can sit back and enjoy the view. Fatally, six doors away from my local craft store is a florist who also sells a small selection of plants, my gardener never knows what I'll put out for him to find a space for!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> Hi Dave and ALL my TP Friends. Sorry, i have not been able to get on here much this week. This is the time of year Fred has 6months DRs. routine appts., as well as getting settled back into home. Sure glad to see the GC after their vacation in Florida. I had to laugh at my skating GD;she said Tennessee was so beautiful-they could have their things packed up and sent to them there, except she would miss MS. Cathy-her skating coach!! Then she said well, really they could ship her there also!!
> 
> On June5th-they are going to do another angiogram on Fred's heart. Maybe they will do an aortic valve replacement-thru the groin;not conventional surgery though. It all depends if he is a canidiate or not. Other than that all is going well for him.Of course the dementia remains the same. We are happy to have some days without ER&Hospital stays.
> 
> Dave I loved the egg cozy's. They are so pretty. Did I read wrong, but I thought you had put 11th on this weeks TP, instead of the 18th. At first I thought I had the wong week, but then I saw everyone's response was from the 18th. It's ok--we all get confused what day it is sometime--just didn't want someone to be confused. Check it out and let me know!!
> 
> Tomorrow my daughters in law, and I aare going to the Pecatonica Flex Market. We go early and get home around 3;00 or 3:30pm. It is suppose to be close to 90degress farenheit, so I don't know how long we will last!! Fred and I had to be out his afternoon and it was hot!! I have to go back and finish last week's TP, so will be checking back in later. HOPE everyone has a marvelous, fun-filled weekend.


Ooops! I was so intent on all the details, I mixed up the date, must have been the cucumber martinis!

Hope all the appointments go well, it's very exhausting having them all done.

Have a great weekend.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

81brighteyes said:


> Greetings everyone and a good Friday night to you all. Dear Dave, I can't imagine where I would ever find FRESH coriander in our neck of the woods. I absolutely LOVE souffles and yours sounds delectable. Might I substitute coriander in a bottle? Not liquid; ground or??? Love your egg cozy(ies). Am now working on a lovely vest with a collar for next winter. A heathered wool yarn that will be so pretty. A friend and I had dinner out and you will never imagine what we ate. We both had sundaes!!! Calories, yes, but yummy, oh my!!! What fun it was being naughty and daring for a change. Hope everyone has a great time on the Tea Party as I know I always look forward to it and thank you, Dave, for hosting it again.


Dried coriander works well, use half the quantity. I just happen to have a pot of it growing on my windowsill so it's always to hand. I hope you enjoy the souffles.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I love souffles and I use to make them but not this Mexican kind, hummmmmmmmm I might want to try this, thanks, and I use to make a lot of le stratas in my past.
> 
> Watched "American Graffiti" written of my early years in high school with all the same music and cars etc. We use to cruise down Colby in Everett, Washington with our buggies. Brought back fine memories. "Rock Around the Clock" is next. A night of the 50's and 60's all American punk I guess. I love the comments, I went shopping again at Costco and I had to get a riding cart for the first time my hip was really hurting but I got through it. Ain't fun getting older. hum?
> 
> I am making a crocheted (make up my own pattern) tea cozy for my best friend hopefully it will look like an elephant when I am finished. I have the dish towel and center piece to go with. It will look a little funky kind of the 1950's look. Hope my friend will like it. I will take a picture to show to show you all.
> 
> joe p


The _Mexicana_ cheese adds a nice twist to the traditional souffle, I hope you enjoy it.

The cosy sounds like fun, I hope you'll post a pic so we can all admire your work.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

81brighteyes said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> These will definitely be on the menu this week end. Sound very good. Absolutely love the new egg cosy. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, _Tapenade_ is very traditional, it goes great with cocktails.
> 
> I;m glad you like the new cosy, it's quite a quickmake, just as well because I'm having a party!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting my airplane ticket right now so that I can make it to your party!!! And what lucious foods are you serving? I will be glad to be a server if that will get me inside!!! Lucky people who will be savoring your tasty morsels. They won't ever want to go home you know.
Click to expand...

It will be an international selection of nibbles, themed to go with all of the finalists, so I won't be able to come up with the menu until after the second semi-final. Next Saturday my little elves are going to be very busy prepping it all!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

81brighteyes said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> These will definitely be on the menu this week end. Sound very good. Absolutely love the new egg cosy. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, _Tapenade_ is very traditional, it goes great with cocktails.
> 
> I;m glad you like the new cosy, it's quite a quickmake, just as well because I'm having a party!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Dave wrote how good tapenade goes well with cocktails. Okay. Did any of you notice the date Dave put on this week's Tea Party? Hmmmm, perhaps a few of the cocktails earlier tonight? Tsk Tsk
Click to expand...

Must be the martinis!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

loriekennedy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few pictures of Alaska taken last summer.
> 
> I was actually looking for bears when I saw the moose.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photos, there are so many wonderful places I have yet to visit.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need to visit Newfoundland
Click to expand...

I'm hoping to make _The Grand Tour_ next year, a lot of Canada is on my list, I have quite a few friends I haven't seen in years!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

patocenizo said:


> HI Dave, I love the recipe for the Tempanade....yum... greetings from Orange County, California where the weather is a delight!!! I'll be driving into Laguna Bech tomorrow to a local yarn shop that has some yarn for me to look at and so I'll be driving down PCH (Pacific Coast Highway) and enjoying the view of surfers on the way to catch a few waves and smell the ocean over these neck of my woods...or of my sea breezes. :thumbup:


_Tapenade_ is such a billiant topping for toasts, enjoy!

Lucky you. I love the California coastline.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> What is a knob of butter???? never heard of that. Let me know when you can. thanks,
> 
> joe p


About as much as you would put on a slice of bread, around a quarter of an ounce (7g).

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> So much going on! I went to Chicago last June and loved it. The weather turned very cold and since we had only brought shorts, had to wear my jeans for 3 days! Also had to buy a sweatshirt as I had not brought a jacket.
> 
> I've never made a souffle, and it does make me a little nervous. I do like Mexican anything, so I may have to try this one.
> 
> Dave, I know you are not happy about the Olympics, but I can hardly wait for them. I would probably feel like you if they were held in Dallas. I guess you will get a lot of cooking and knitting done during that time!


Souffles are surprisingly easy, the trick of it is in the preparation, have the oven up to temperature, the ramekins prepped and use a good stable base for the batter. I used to make the white sauce from scratch, then I discovered instant mix is the most stable base of all, these souffles stay up!

I shall be working on a couple of academic papers and next semester's course through the Summer, I'm frantically getting my research done now, I really don't want to have to go into Central London with all the chaos.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings everyone and a good Friday night to you all. Dear Dave, I can't imagine where I would ever find FRESH coriander in our neck of the woods. I absolutely LOVE souffles and yours sounds delectable. Might I substitute coriander in a bottle? Not liquid; ground or??? Love your egg cozy(ies). Am now working on a lovely vest with a collar for next winter. A heathered wool yarn that will be so pretty. A friend and I had dinner out and you will never imagine what we ate. We both had sundaes!!! Calories, yes, but yummy, oh my!!! What fun it was being naughty and daring for a change. Hope everyone has a great time on the Tea Party as I know I always look forward to it and thank you, Dave, for hosting it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I think coriander is cilantro, and since that is used a lot in Mexican cooking I should think you'd find it plentiful in markets.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm glad you like my designs.

Sundaes are fun, I recently posted a classic, this is gorgeous:

*Peaches Mistral*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
4 large peach halves that have been poached in stock syrup of equal quantities of sugar and water, you can use canned if you are short of time
4 oz (115g) fresh strawberries
1 oz (30g) icing sugar (US = confectioners sugar)
5 fl. oz (140ml) double cream (US = heavy or whipping cream)
1 tbs (15ml) milk (only if using full-fat double cream, otherwise add extra whipping cream)
12 blanched and lightly toasted whole almonds

*Method:*
Drain peach halves thoroughly and place cut side uppermost on individual plates.

Thinly slice the strawberries, mix with the sugar and fill the peach cavities and arrange a couple of slices on each rim.

Whip the cream until thick and pipe a whirl on each peach half, add three whole toasted almonds to each dessert and chill for thirty minutes before serving.

Absolutely delicious!

Coriander and cilantro are indeed interchangeable for the soouffle, use whichever is nearest to hand.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> Hello Everyone. I've just got back from the cinema, we saw Salmon Fishing in the Yemen, it was very funny in parts, some lovely mickey-taking of the government which always appeals to me.
> Dave, like the egg cosies, will make some for the family next week. I can't believe with all the cooking I've done it doesn't include a souffle, so I must try that out tomorrow. If it works I'll do one again to impress my GS. he's been doing his SATS this week & had to do one day extra as a couple of them were put in for level 6. This meant he couldn't stay up to celebrate on Thursday when the others had a finishing party, so he deserves a treat. He made us laugh, he was wondering why the head had only ordered 4 papers for the level 6, then said," Oh! I know why, he's only got 5 seats in his office." Good to think the school have made it all so casual for them. Tessa


That film is on my list, hopefully I'll find time to get to the flicks next week. I like the Odeon in Port Solent, it's a great area with lots of nice bars and cafes.

Do try the souffle, it rocks!

Good luck to all with exams, it's a difficult time for many youngsters, a lot of pressure for them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Sandy said:


> I guess it's time to post my Lemon Drop recipe. It tastes just like lemonade with a nice smooth kick! You can add raspberries, strawberries or blueberries if you like and if they are frozen berries you can skip the ice in the glass. Here it is:
> 
> Lemon Drops
> from Sandy
> makes one serving
> 
> 1 lemon- squeeze into shaker
> 2 shots Citron Vodka
> (regular vodka may also be used)
> 4 shots water
> 4 Tablespoons Baker's Sugar or Caster Sugar (regular sugar can be used it just takes longer to dissolve)
> 
> Pour over crushed ice in shaker.
> Shake & enjoy
> 
> *Start with iced glasses rimmed with extra Baker's Sugar
> 
> Lemon Drops
> from Sandy
> Makes 1 gallon
> 
> 12-14 lemons, juiced (720ml)
> 1 bottle of Citron Vodka (one fifth or 75oml) (regular vodka may also be used)
> 1440 ml water ( a little over 6 cups or two bottles measured from the empty vodka bottle
> 3 cups Baker's Sugar (regular sugar can be used it just takes longer to dissolve)
> 
> Pour over crushed ice in a glass. Tastes just like lemonade be careful! Enjoy!
> 
> *Start with iced glasses rimmed with extra Baker's Sugar


Fantastic! Great for children's parties!

Dave (mental age: 7)


----------



## Needleme

Southern Gal said:


> well, i am lovin the pic's already. i love love when you show places i have never been which is nearly everywhere
> someone was talking about the yellow finches, i missed them this yr. i never even thought about putting out my stockings with thistle seeds, i think the male blue bird has himself a new "woman" cause he is in and out of the bird house, so maybe we are gonna have round 2 of babies. i love to watch birds of all kinds, we have loads of mourning doves, and cardinals, titmouse, chickadees, and wrens.
> we have had a wedding tonight, my neice (was raised by myself and parents) it was a small wedding thank goodness, my cousin and i decorated for it, and it sorta snowballed into something bigger than i thought. but was nice. the most special moment was when she walked down the isle, her sons escorted her, one in wheel chair and natalie the little girl they are hoping to adopt, walked in first and threw flower petals. they all lite red tapers and then all five lit the unity candle, so special a moment. was a small reception but beautiful. and i am pooped out.
> just talked to mom and she ask what we were going to do tomorrow for our anniversary, 23 yrs. i told her i had been so busy with the wedding i hadn't even thought of our anniversary. prob. just rest,
> someone mentioned "To sir with love" i love that movie, i fell in love with sidney P. in that movie. ok, have a good nite, gonna kick back and rest and watch the tube, its 10:05 pm here. later


What a lovely wedding! I love the five of them lighting the unity candle. How sweet! I am sure you made it extra special for your beloved niece. She is lucky to have you in her life.


----------



## LadyRN49

Several of you talked about the film The Artist, it is showing here right now. I'm going to make a effort to go see it.


----------



## Needleme

81brighteyes said:


> Dreamweaver, what is Smirnoff blueberry lemonade? Sounds delightful. Would love the recipe.


Anything with Smirnoff rocks. After the day Dreamweaver had, she deserves a double!


----------



## FireballDave

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi Dave and all KPr's.
> 
> What a great site. I have spent the last hour watching so many great songs. I have been so rapt up with hearing so many songs I have not heard for years that your post is the only one I have read so far.
> 
> Lulu did a great job of Shout. From the soft and gentle To Sir with Love to the harsher sounding Shout. Australian performer, Johnny O'Keefe did a version of Shout and I think they would have sung a great duet.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> LesleighAnne


Lulu is unique, such a wonderful voice!

Eurovision produces such a wonderful mix of music and styles, ever since I posted a little selection from the 2009 contest last week, this hauntingly beautiful song by _Urban Symphony_ has been running through my head!






Urban Symphony - Rändajad

kõrbekuumuses liiva
lendab kui jääkülma lund
öö peagi laotamas tiivad
rändajaid saatma jääb tuul

see on tee
nad rändavad nii päevast päeva
see on tee
nad rändavad siis ajast aega
see on tee
ta nähtamatu rajana kulgeb
nende tee
ta ootab kui riskida julged

külmunud hingi vaid saadab
kuuvalgus varje neist loob
päikesekiirena sooja
hommik taas endaga toob

see on tee
nad rändavad nii päevast päeva
see on tee
nad rändavad siis ajast aega
see on tee
ta nähtamatu rajana kulgeb
nende tee
ta ootab kui riskida julged

nad rändavad nii päevast päeva
nad rändavad siis ajast aega
ta nähtamatu rajana kulgeb
ta ootab kui riskida julged

üle mägede taevasse kaigub hääl

nad rändavad nii päevast päeva
nad rändavad siis ajast aega
ta nähtamatu rajana kulgeb
ta ootab kui riskida julged

-The Nomads-

In the desert heat the sand
Blows like ice-cold snow
The night soon unfurls its wings
Leaving nothing but the wind to escort the nomads

It is the way
They wander from one day to the next
It is the way
They wander from one time to the next
It is the way
It weaves an invisible path
Before them
Waiting until you dare to take the risk

It conveys only frozen souls
The moonlight makes shadows of them
Warmth in a ray of sunlight
Is what the morning brings once again

It is the way
They wander from one day to the next
It is the way
They wander from one time to the next
It is the way
It weaves an invisible path
Before them
Waiting until you dare to take the risk

They wander from one day to the next
They wander from one time to the next
It weaves an invisible path
It waits until you are ready to take the risk

A voice echoes over the mountains up to the heavens

It is the way
They wander from one day to the next
It is the way
They wander from one time to the next
It is the way
It weaves an invisible path
Before them
Waiting until you dare to take the risk
It is the way

At it's best, _Eurovision_ generates great music!

Dave


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren - We sure look forward to a trip to Alaska. Want to do a train across Canada and on up to Alaska for our 50th wedding anniversary. Our son has been there. Sure enjoy your photos.

Yes, I noticed last weeks date on the Tea Party but thought it was me not understanding how this was done. At first I thought it was last weeks, got confused, checked further and saw it was this week. Figured it was my wine but now I know it was Dave's martinis. LOL

Southerngirl - What happened to me when I fed the finches is I ended up with thistles all over my yard. Right now they are taller than the bushes and I have to get out there and get gardening. I really need a gardener. I had no idea that I and my neighbors would end up with such a mess.


----------



## FireballDave

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> These international affairs are all wel and good, but they cause utter chaos, I'm dreading the Olympics, London is the wrong place for them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave
> 
> The Olympics may not be as disruptive as you expect. When the Olympics were in Sydney they spread the events around Australia. Some of them were at the Gabba (Brisbanes Cricket Ground) and to get to and from work I have to go past the venue. I kept thinking this is going to be impossible. The organisers did a great job of removing disruption.
> 
> Because it is a regular event each years committee seems to learn from the previous.
> 
> LesleighAnne
Click to expand...

Transport for London and the government are urging us to stay out of London, the system runs at 120% capacity during the rush hour as it is. I'm _persona non grata_ in my own town, it should be Paris that's blighted by the pointless over-blown farrago!

Dave


----------



## Needleme

FireballDave said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's time to post my Lemon Drop recipe. It tastes just like lemonade with a nice smooth kick! You can add raspberries, strawberries or blueberries if you like and if they are frozen berries you can skip the ice in the glass. Here it is:
> 
> Lemon Drops
> from Sandy
> makes one serving
> 
> 1 lemon- squeeze into shaker
> 2 shots Citron Vodka
> (regular vodka may also be used)
> 4 shots water
> 4 Tablespoons Baker's Sugar or Caster Sugar (regular sugar can be used it just takes longer to dissolve)
> 
> Pour over crushed ice in shaker.
> Shake & enjoy
> 
> *Start with iced glasses rimmed with extra Baker's Sugar
> 
> Lemon Drops
> from Sandy
> Makes 1 gallon
> 
> 12-14 lemons, juiced (720ml)
> 1 bottle of Citron Vodka (one fifth or 75oml) (regular vodka may also be used)
> 1440 ml water ( a little over 6 cups or two bottles measured from the empty vodka bottle
> 3 cups Baker's Sugar (regular sugar can be used it just takes longer to dissolve)
> 
> Pour over crushed ice in a glass. Tastes just like lemonade be careful! Enjoy!
> 
> *Start with iced glasses rimmed with extra Baker's Sugar
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! Great for children's parties!
> 
> Dave (mental age: 7)
Click to expand...

Ha ha! I work with kids all day. You crack me up!


----------



## FireballDave

Dori Sage said:


> Oh - tried to post a thank you to Dave for hosting again and for the lovely egg cosy designs. Dave, what do you do with all those cosies and napkin rings? I personally don't eat that many boiled eggs, nor do I serve them very often.


I'm glad you like my little designs. I give them away, _The Lad_ collects one of each, I design them for him. I give lots of breakfast parties, my guests get to keep their cosy as a souvenir, they're so easy to make and always bring a smile!

Dave


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Hey everyone!!!!! Happy Friday!!!
> Dave that treble clef ring is going to cause me a lot of knitting time, LOL... all my friends and family are musical, cousin is working on his Doctorate at a University in New York, (not Julliard) had another cousin that was the Conductor of the Houston Symphony a few years ago. And of course Daniel and his Jazz band, LOL.. I'm sure I'll be getting a lot of request so he can gift these to his friends!
> Has been a busy but also relaxing week here, Mom has actually stayed OUT of the hospital all week!!!!!! She's had a lot of appointments of course, but at least we've been home!
> I've gotten my garden completely ready, most of it's planted but hope to add a few things since I had a bit more room.
> Wishing everyone a fantastic weekend, sending prayers for all.


Sounds like we have some things in common here. I'm sure everyone else knows, but is Daniel your son? DH was playing Bach tonight on the piano and he walked out all smiles telling me what a genius Bach was and how much he loves his music, etc. I get to enjoy hearing all all this and over the years have gotten an education too. So glad your mother had no trips to the hospital and you've gotten your garden ready. You are ahead of me. Should be getting it ready this week though.


----------



## daralene

Latest veggie bowl I did: daikon radish, onion,shredded carrots, parsley, cilantro, cucumber, corn, red pepper,steamed green beans, broccoli cut fine, celery, marinated in a light garlic vinegar with olive oil marinade and served with raw kale and dandelion greens on top with black sesame seeds and pumpkin seeds. I couldn't believe dh loved it and neither could he. When we got married he didn't even like salad. Did up a huge bowl and we will have it tomorrow too. Not really a recipe as you just use what looks good to you when you are shopping. I added marinated mushrooms to mine...dh doesn't like those. I just love the veggie aisle at the grocery store. So colorful and inviting.

Sadly, I haven't gotten him to eat scrambled eggs or souffle yet, but I might just have to make that souffle for myself. Sounds yummy.

The movie about Salmon Fishing in Yemen sounds wonderful and I will look for it. Hope I got the title right.

Went to grandsons poetry reading in 2nd grade. Thought they were reading poems already written. Come to find out they had written them themselves and they knew more types of poetry than I did. The poems were so great. Way ahead of what we did in 2nd grade in my day. Both grandsons have a baseball game tomorrow. I need a day at home, but it just isn't happening.

Had lunch at a typical lakeside diner with a friend and that is always a delightful thing to do.

Sunday will be going to the Lilac Festival. A whole park just covered with trees with every type of lilac possible. You just get near the park and you can smell the lovely fragrance. My girlfriends and I do this every year and enjoy it so much. 

Dreamweaver - Will have to try that blueberry drink and especially the limeade one. Mmmmmmmm, sounds so refreshing. Maybe I could add some of the pineapple vodka....I'd just better not get on here and start posting after. LOL Party Time.

Southern Gal - Sounds like a beautiful wedding and you sure had a big part in it with doing the decorating. That is a lot of responsibility, running, and hard work. Job well done I'm sure. Must have been a good feeling when you saw the wedding taking place and knew you had contributed to the beauty.


----------



## FireballDave

LadyRN49 said:


> Several of you talked about the film The Artist, it is showing here right now. I'm going to make a effort to go see it.


It's a brilliant film and deserved all of the awards it won, have a great evening out!

Dave


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several of you talked about the film The Artist, it is showing here right now. I'm going to make a effort to go see it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a brilliant film and deserved all of the awards it won, have a great evening out!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

A dear friend and I have plans to see this. Thanks for the good review.


----------



## daralene

Thanks for the translation Dave. That is so beautiful!!!


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> Thanks for the translation Dave. That is so beautiful!!!


It is a lovely song and she is so beautiful and ethereal, one of my all-time favourites.

Dave


----------



## daralene

I have it playing now while I am writing this, thanks to your link. So beautiful!! Hope I can sleep soon, perhaps this will do the trick.


----------



## Tessadele

LadyRN49 said:


> Several of you talked about the film The Artist, it is showing here right now. I'm going to make a effort to go see it.


I enjoyed it so much I went to see it twice, never done that before. I think it was the dog that made it. I hope you enjoy it too.

Tessa


----------



## NanGreen

Thank you Dave for another great cozy design. I just love the musical design. You are so talented.

Not sure about your Mexican recipe with cheddar cheese. I was born and raised in the SW part of the USA and Mexican is usually done with Jack cheese or Pepper jack cheese which has a little more kick. Oh well thanks for your efforts.

It is almost 3am in Las Vegas, Nevada, US and I need a nap before the sun comes up.

I know everyone will enjoy the tea party.


----------



## Marianne818

Dreamweaver said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, what is Smirnoff blueberry lemonade? Sounds delightful. Would love the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually a malt beverage, bought by the six pack near the beers - but so tasty. -- Another favorite of mine is mikes Hard Limeade....
Click to expand...

Dreamweaver, I love the Cranberry Lime... Mike's Hard Lemonade is a good one also!


----------



## patocenizo

Do you also buy the Hard Limeade?


Dreamweaver said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, what is Smirnoff blueberry lemonade? Sounds delightful. Would love the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually a malt beverage, bought by the six pack near the beers - but so tasty. -- Another favorite of mine is mikes Hard Limeade....
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks, it is lovely as is the Amalfi Coast!


FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Dave, I love the recipe for the Tempanade....yum... greetings from Orange County, California where the weather is a delight!!! I'll be driving into Laguna Bech tomorrow to a local yarn shop that has some yarn for me to look at and so I'll be driving down PCH (Pacific Coast Highway) and enjoying the view of surfers on the way to catch a few waves and smell the ocean over these neck of my woods...or of my sea breezes. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> _Tapenade_ is such a billiant topping for toasts, enjoy!
> 
> Lucky you. I love the California coastline.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

daralene said:


> Sounds like we have some things in common here. I'm sure everyone else knows, but is Daniel your son? DH was playing Bach tonight on the piano and he walked out all smiles telling me what a genius Bach was and how much he loves his music, etc. I get to enjoy hearing all all this and over the years have gotten an education too. So glad your mother had no trips to the hospital and you've gotten your garden ready. You are ahead of me. Should be getting it ready this week though.


Hey Daralene, yes, Daniel is my younger son (23) he was a music major, trumpet his main instrument, but he also played the piano and the organ (love to hear him play the pipe organ at the chapel) I love Bach, when D moved recently, he surprised me by downloading several instrumentals onto my mp3 player. I'm sorta weird I guess, I'm out on my lawn tractor with either marching band style music, some classical booming in my ears, a lot of jazz rocking on... and now and then he sneaks in some Beach Boys, Beatles, Boston and my favorite Eagles. :thumbup: my friends all have similar mp3 covers and it's odd that they know mine as soon as it is turned on.. LOL... oh well it makes me happy!! My neighbors do get a kick if a show tune happens to get me singing along, ( I do try now to remember that I can be heard above the tractor) :roll: 
I'm actually late on the garden here.. had someone brag that their squash is already in bloom and they have peppers starting to form.. pfffftttt they'll be jealous when I am still having fresh veggies later in the summer!!!
Carol.. keeping you and Fred in our prayers daily... 
Dave, I made the first of the Treble clef rings this morning.. figure I need to send back at least 25 with the kiddo next Monday.. (bet I'll be getting some flowers delivered again!)


----------



## Southern Gal

daralene said:


> NanaCaren - We sure look forward to a trip to Alaska. Want to do a train across Canada and on up to Alaska for our 50th wedding anniversary. Our son has been there. Sure enjoy your photos.
> 
> Yes, I noticed last weeks date on the Tea Party but thought it was me not understanding how this was done. At first I thought it was last weeks, got confused, checked further and saw it was this week. Figured it was my wine but now I know it was Dave's martinis. LOL
> 
> Southerngirl - What happened to me when I fed the finches is I ended up with thistles all over my yard. Right now they are taller than the bushes and I have to get out there and get gardening. I really need a gardener. I had no idea that I and my neighbors would end up with such a mess.


 :roll: the thistle i buy from wm or any bird seed place says specifically on the bag that its treated as to not reseed when dropped, i have used it yr after yr and never have a problem. so sorry for your problems, i know a friend of mine's husband was cursing me (he was just joking) because he had to turn a large pasture under because thistle had taken over, and its very detrimental to cattle, i have heard. so i do know you can feed this seed and not promote it in your yard.


----------



## FireballDave

NanGreen said:


> Thank you Dave for another great cozy design. I just love the musical design. You are so talented.
> 
> Not sure about your Mexican recipe with cheddar cheese. I was born and raised in the SW part of the USA and Mexican is usually done with Jack cheese or Pepper jack cheese which has a little more kick. Oh well thanks for your efforts.
> 
> It is almost 3am in Las Vegas, Nevada, US and I need a nap before the sun comes up.
> 
> I know everyone will enjoy the tea party.


Thank you, I'm sure the music notes will come in handy for other projects.

_Mexicana Cheddar_ is seriously spicy with lots of chillis and peppers in it, a little goes a long way, this isn't ordinary cheddar cheese!

http://www.mexicanacheese.co.uk/who-we-are/

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Ooh, that looks really good, Dave.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Ooh, that looks really good, Dave.


It's great stuff, a big seller here. I don't know if it's available outside the UK, have a chat to the guys in your local deli; they don't know what to stock, unless people tell them.

Dave


----------



## bellestarr12

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.
> Dave thank you again for hosting, I'm looking forward to trying the souffle, haven't made a souffle since highschool home ec.
> Hope everyone's enjoying their Friday evening or Saturday morning.
> Have to do some grocery shopping tonight unless hubby stops to pick up dinner on his way home, otherwise I'm just going to sit and sip something cool, knit, and cruise the TP.
> 
> 
> 
> Do try this one, I don't know if _Mexicana Cheddar_ is available outside the UK, but I'm sure there are equally good alternatives where you are.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hmmm, wonder if Jalapeño Jack might not be a good substitute. The flavor would be different, of course, but it is nice and zippy.


----------



## bellestarr12

gorgeous pictures, NanaCaren! thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave

bellestarr12 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.
> Dave thank you again for hosting, I'm looking forward to trying the souffle, haven't made a souffle since highschool home ec.
> Hope everyone's enjoying their Friday evening or Saturday morning.
> Have to do some grocery shopping tonight unless hubby stops to pick up dinner on his way home, otherwise I'm just going to sit and sip something cool, knit, and cruise the TP.
> 
> 
> 
> Do try this one, I don't know if _Mexicana Cheddar_ is available outside the UK, but I'm sure there are equally good alternatives where you are.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, wonder if Jalapeño Jack might not be a good substitute. The flavor would be different, of course, but it is nice and zippy.
Click to expand...

Having looked it up, I think it would probably be a good substitute, you can always adjust the chilli powder to taste. With the _Mexican_ you don't need much more than a pinch of mild chilli powder to round out the souffle's flavour, you really don't need much more heat.

Dave


----------



## bellestarr12

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone. I've just got back from the cinema, we saw Salmon Fishing in the Yemen, it was very funny in parts, some lovely mickey-taking of the government which always appeals to me.
> Dave, like the egg cosies, will make some for the family next week. I can't believe with all the cooking I've done it doesn't include a souffle, so I must try that out tomorrow. If it works I'll do one again to impress my GS. he's been doing his SATS this week & had to do one day extra as a couple of them were put in for level 6. This meant he couldn't stay up to celebrate on Thursday when the others had a finishing party, so he deserves a treat. He made us laugh, he was wondering why the head had only ordered 4 papers for the level 6, then said," Oh! I know why, he's only got 5 seats in his office." Good to think the school have made it all so casual for them. Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> That film is on my list, hopefully I'll find time to get to the flicks next week. I like the Odeon in Port Solent, it's a great area with lots of nice bars and cafes.
> 
> Do try the souffle, it rocks!
> 
> Good luck to all with exams, it's a difficult time for many youngsters, a lot of pressure for them.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I think you'll enjoy Salmon Fishing in the Yemen - it's lovely and funny and touching, different from so many of the (not very good) films out there.

Soufflés are wonderful, really not difficult at all, and infinite variations are possible. I was intimidated by them until I tried making my first one.


----------



## EZ2

Love everything about this.


----------



## Kell-Lea

All the fruit "ades" sound wonderful. But, for someone who doesn't drink makes it hard to reformulate without the kicker. On the way past the front garden coming in from work this morning (I'm one of those backward day sleeper folks) picked a large handful of fresh spearmint. Boiling it up for sweet mint tea. Always a great refresher. By the end of summer the mint takes over everything in the flowerbed.


----------



## NanaCaren

bellestarr12 said:


> gorgeous pictures, NanaCaren! thanks for sharing :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, that looks really good, Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> It's great stuff, a big seller here. I don't know if it's available outside the UK, have a chat to the guys in your local deli; they don't know what to stock, unless people tell them.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My guys are checking into it for me, fingers crossed.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Southern Gal said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren - We sure look forward to a trip to Alaska. Want to do a train across Canada and on up to Alaska for our 50th wedding anniversary. Our son has been there. Sure enjoy your photos.
> 
> Yes, I noticed last weeks date on the Tea Party but thought it was me not understanding how this was done. At first I thought it was last weeks, got confused, checked further and saw it was this week. Figured it was my wine but now I know it was Dave's martinis. LOL
> 
> Southerngirl - What happened to me when I fed the finches is I ended up with thistles all over my yard. Right now they are taller than the bushes and I have to get out there and get gardening. I really need a gardener. I had no idea that I and my neighbors would end up with such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: the thistle i buy from wm or any bird seed place says specifically on the bag that its treated as to not reseed when dropped, i have used it yr after yr and never have a problem. so sorry for your problems, i know a friend of mine's husband was cursing me (he was just joking) because he had to turn a large pasture under because thistle had taken over, and its very detrimental to cattle, i have heard. so i do know you can feed this seed and not promote it in your yard.
Click to expand...

I have never had a problem with the thistle growing in my yard even though I do feed the finches the niger seeds. I have done so for years and years and my Mother too. She has no problems either. My guess about my feeding is that I dont put out enough niger seed to go to seed. It does not say on the seed bag about it being treated so as not to germinate. I know the little sparrow birds are always on the ground under the niger seed stocking so they must be eating it up too. 

I want to take a train trip from NorthWestern Ontario to Vancouver, British Columbia. I think the trains are a great way to travel and see country too. The only drawback to that is I cant take my little schnauzer with me. Oh well, happy thoughts, I can take my knitting!


----------



## KateB

Kell-Lea said:


> All the fruit "ades" sound wonderful. But, for someone who doesn't drink makes it hard to reformulate without the kicker. On the way past the front garden coming in from work this morning (I'm one of those backward day sleeper folks) picked a large handful of fresh spearmint. Boiling it up for sweet mint tea. Always a great refresher. By the end of summer the mint takes over everything in the flowerbed.


This link was on today's KP. (19th May) It was in the Chit-Chat Topics, in case this link doesn't work here.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Holiday---Celebration-Recipes/Non-Alcoholic-Punch-Reci...


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> Kell-Lea said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the fruit "ades" sound wonderful. But, for someone who doesn't drink makes it hard to reformulate without the kicker. On the way past the front garden coming in from work this morning (I'm one of those backward day sleeper folks) picked a large handful of fresh spearmint. Boiling it up for sweet mint tea. Always a great refresher. By the end of summer the mint takes over everything in the flowerbed.
> 
> 
> 
> This link was on today's KP. (19th May) It was in the Chit-Chat Topics, in case this link doesn't work here.
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Holiday---Celebration-Recipes/Non-Alcoholic-Punch-Reci...
Click to expand...

Your link doesnt work. But anyone who is interested in non-alcoholic beverages/punches there is a few that are on the Chit-Chat Topics today. Here is the link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82323-1.html


----------



## Joe P

Glad to read all the posts and thanks for definition of what a Knob is. I laughed about the word knob. Cute. The talents of y'all is great. I copied the souffle on my infamous 3/5 card to put in my recipe box for the cottage kitchen. I wish you a good week end. With Mother's funding all together now so tomorrow I am going in to cut her hair and then we are going out for a little lunch at her favorite place "McDonalds". I took her to the Olive Garden not too long ago and she liked it but would have rather gone to McDonalds. I think it is the money I spend and she does not like that. Go figure. I love her dearly and she is always trying to cut corners to save money. "I am a child of the 'GREAT DEPRESSION'" They had absolutely lost everything and started all over again and that was traumatic to her plus she married an Army man and went through WWII with me as a baby with no money. Let me tell you she is a saver from day one.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kell-Lea said:


> All the fruit "ades" sound wonderful. But, for someone who doesn't drink makes it hard to reformulate without the kicker. On the way past the front garden coming in from work this morning (I'm one of those backward day sleeper folks) picked a large handful of fresh spearmint. Boiling it up for sweet mint tea. Always a great refresher. By the end of summer the mint takes over everything in the flowerbed.


My body rejects vodka...get horribly sick when I drink it, and citrus is tricky as well because of its acidity. So I will join you in abstaining from these particular drinks.  I am not much of an alcohol drinker anyway. I used to have a gigantic patch of mint in my back yard (in Kentucky, not here, sadly), and I remember by the end of the summer it was taking over the area. I did have the roots contained in the ground, but should it get long enough to "run," it would have spread for sure. I loved always having it handy, though.

Saturday morning here, and I've finished the back (well, this go round anyhow) and started on the second front of the vest. It's knitted all around at the bottom and then the top parts are worked upwards--not sure how it will fit just yet but hoping to finish the first attempt today and find out. Adventures in knitting continue!


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everybody. 
Sandy, the Lemon Drops sounds sooooo good, have to get some vodka today I think. 
I agree with Dreamweaver, Mikes Hard Lemonade is good, I like the cranberry one too. 
Well, it's early enough, I guess I don't need alcohol yet, I know, it's 5 o'clock somewhere, lol...but I haven't even had breakfast yet. Of course a Bellini would be great regardless...hmmm...lol
Have to get ready to go do the shopping since DH finally started to move around, I'll check in later. Ta ta...


----------



## Poledra65

Here's what my Grandparents house in Anchorage, they bought it in 1974. The gate in front has been put in since they sold it. 
It's an acre and a half, the backyard is really great.
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=724+E+78th+Ave+Anchorage,+AK+995&layer=c&z=17&iwloc=A&sll=61.150092,-149.869113&cbp=13,186.0,0,0,0&cbll=61.150517,-149.869020&ved=0CAoQ2wU&sa=X&ei=za-3T-z7B56uyQWvn5C9Bw


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Here's what my Grandparents house in Anchorage, they bought it in 1974. The gate in front has been put in since they sold it.
> It's an acre and a half, the backyard is really great.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=724+E+78th+Ave+Anchorage,+AK+995&layer=c&z=17&iwloc=A&sll=61.150092,-149.869113&cbp=13,186.0,0,0,0&cbll=61.150517,-149.869020&ved=0CAoQ2wU&sa=X&ei=za-3T-z7B56uyQWvn5C9Bw


That is so neat. The teens were checking it out as well. They love it in alaska too.


----------



## Poledra65

I love Alaska, would like to go back and visit. I'd love to move back someday, maybe, but I'm pretty acclimated to warmer weather, and I was never very good in the winter back home, I get cold way too easy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I love Alaska, would like to go back and visit. I'd love to move back someday, maybe, but I'm pretty acclimated to warmer weather, and I was never very good in the winter back home, I get cold way too easy.


I'd like a summer home in Alaska, the winters are too long for me.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Happy Saturday Dave and thank you for the wonderful cosy plus the receipt. I'll be making the souffle soon. Yum! I haven't been on for awhile due to my new wireless keyboard. The one I got lasted 45 days and Best Buy wouldn't even look at it. What a waste of money on that. I searched on different sites and there were a lot of people that had the same problem with them not lasting. Plus I couldn't just plug in another keyboard and have it work. I had to create a new computer log on then my email needed all new folders.It's been a mess. I still don't have everything back.Oh well it kept me off the streets and out of the bars....ROFL Hope all my KP friends are doing well and are having a wonderful day. Again Thank You Dave for all you do to make the Tea Party a wonderful place to visit with friends.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Saturday! It is almost noon and I have accomplished zero. Of course I didn't get up until about 10:30! The pets woke me up at 8:30 and then I went back to sleep until they woke me up again 2 hours later! Now, they are asleep and I am up! I think I will get some knitting done for at least a little while. Then time to get some cleaning done. i hope everyone has a great day!

Dreamweaver, I love the Mike's drinks. I think I have one in the fridge now. So I will have it later today!


----------



## Dorsey

A couple of pix from AK. A beautiful state we explored by RV a few years ago.

Oops, the wrong pix came thru, will try again.


----------



## darowil

And here it is Sunday- has been for almost 2 hours now. Computers are sometimes a hassle, but then I think of allI would out on if it wasn't for them. Things like KP and the TP and all I have learnt and been motivated to try. And then I decide that they are worth the hassle.


----------



## Lurker 2

good morning/evening/afternoon, another busy day ahead! Happy Saturday/Sunday to all!


----------



## Dori Sage

I started a Summer Flies shawl this week. I'm using sock weight yarn rather than worsted weight because I have it in my stash. Hope I have enough. I'm thinking of sub something else in a like color for a few rows a few times to make sure I have enough yarn to finish the project. I'm on row 39.


----------



## darowil

have you just got up Myfanwy? How are you this morning?


----------



## Alexia

Hi, all, on this sunny, warm day here in New York.
Dave I love Lulu's song, and so may other Eurovision songs. Growing up in England I witnessed many winning songs in that contest. I have 45's records of many of them. It sure brought back many wonderful memories of that era in time. Thank you for giving me a little part of our country each week, by hosting the tea party. Not to mention all the wonderful recipes you, and our friend on KP share. I don't get to sit in front of my computer from the begining of the tea party, but I do check it out as much as I can each week. Your egg cozy's are just lovely. I'm curious to know what else you knit. 
Keep up the good work Dave, and all of you have a nice weekend.
Angela


----------



## Karena

Good morning. Of course you know the Preakenss Race is today in Maryland. Lots of colors there. Only one UK trainer. 
Thanks for the recipes. I feel I need some olive cheese bruchetta right now. 
Karen


----------



## margewhaples

Dave: I remember when the 1984 Olympics were here in La. Everyone was terrified of the confusion on top of the already congested impacted streets. However it was so well organized.Work hours were staggered. Many were at home watching the Olympics and many went to the events. Everything went very well. The streets were not congested even as much as usual, so take heart, it may not be as disruptive as you think. Hoping for your sake that there is good planning there also.


----------



## Karena

Nice trip. Somehow I didn't know and was surprised by the size of the trees in AK--permafrost issues. I was expencting tall.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> have you just got up Myfanwy? How are you this morning?


we are just up! just sorting out dogs and the DH, they all wake up hungry! we have had a busy few days with one thing and another, and this coming week is going to be full on too.


----------



## Alexia

Dave, though I love all your egg cozies, I need to come up with a cozy with a rose, or gardenia on it. Do you by any chance have any patterns of either flower? I would truly appreciate it. It's my daughter's theme in her home and she wants me to make her a set of twelve of either flower. But, please. If you don't have such a pattern don't worry. I'm sure I'll find one somewhere. Thanks, Angela


----------



## NanaCaren

Alexia said:


> Dave, though I love all your egg cozies, I need to come up with a cozy with a rose, or gardenia on it. Do you by any chance have any patterns of either flower? I would truly appreciate it. It's my daughter's theme in her home and she wants me to make her a set of twelve of either flower. But, please. If you don't have such a pattern don't worry. I'm sure I'll find one somewhere. Thanks, Angela


You can find once with a rose here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Alexia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, though I love all your egg cozies, I need to come up with a cozy with a rose, or gardenia on it. Do you by any chance have any patterns of either flower? I would truly appreciate it. It's my daughter's theme in her home and she wants me to make her a set of twelve of either flower. But, please. If you don't have such a pattern don't worry. I'm sure I'll find one somewhere. Thanks, Angela
> 
> 
> 
> You can find once with a rose here
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-1.html
Click to expand...

and the beauty of the design is that you can choose your colours to suit your daughters decor, it is red on white for St George.


----------



## daralene

Dh took this photo on his trip. A little blurry as he isn't used to phone cameras. I wanted to share this information with you that I learned about Lincoln Center from him: "Lincoln Center is a huge arts complex that extends all the way from W. 60th to W. 64th St. between Broadway and Amsterdam Ave. Besides the entire complex of Jazz at Lincoln Center, which is at the W. 60th end of Lincoln Center, there are many other museums and concert halls, including Alice Tully Hall and Avery Fisher Hall, which is where the Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra, conducted by Wynton Marsalis, perform their regular season concerts. For the annual Essentially Ellington high school big band competition, the opening night dinner and jam session for all the students, band directors, and judges is held in the atrium. You can imagine the impression it makes on the young people that come from all over the country, with the huge portrait of Ellington and the windows all around looking out at the lights of NYC."


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Dh took this photo on his trip. A little blurry as he isn't used to phone cameras. I wanted to share this information with you that I learned about Lincoln Center from him: "Lincoln Center is a huge arts complex that extends all the way from W. 60th to W. 64th St. between Broadway and Amsterdam Ave. Besides the entire complex of Jazz at Lincoln Center, which is at the W. 60th end of Lincoln Center, there are many other museums and concert halls, including Alice Tully Hall and Avery Fisher Hall, which is where the Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra, conducted by Wynton Marsalis, perform their regular season concerts. For the annual Essentially Ellington high school big band competition, the opening night dinner and jam session for all the students, band directors, and judges is held in the atrium. You can imagine the impression it makes on the young people that come from all over the country, with the huge portrait of Ellington and the windows all around looking out at the lights of NYC."


One of the most enjoyable concerts I went to as a student, was the Duke Ellington farewell. Some jazz buffs behind me were a bit snooty, but I thought for a novice, it was wonderful.


----------



## redriet60

FireballDave said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dave and all TPers, just signing in so I will get my emails. Never made a souffle before, they always look so good in the pictures. with my luck I'll have someone open the oven door to see what's cooking and the whole thing will deflate. Catch up later.
> 
> 
> 
> Te trick of my receipt is to use a packet of instant white sauce, these are amazingly stable and stand tall and proud!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave, I'll have to try that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Isn't it amazing the photos we share, my chances of going to America, are really slim, but with the TP, I am a virtual visitor!


----------



## FireballDave

Alexia said:


> Dave, though I love all your egg cozies, I need to come up with a cozy with a rose, or gardenia on it. Do you by any chance have any patterns of either flower? I would truly appreciate it. It's my daughter's theme in her home and she wants me to make her a set of twelve of either flower. But, please. If you don't have such a pattern don't worry. I'm sure I'll find one somewhere. Thanks, Angela


I did a rose for _St. George's Day_ which you can find at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-1.html

a pink variation on a black background is about half-way down page four. Will this do?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Saturday Dave and thank you for the wonderful cosy plus the receipt. I'll be making the souffle soon. Yum! I haven't been on for awhile due to my new wireless keyboard. The one I got lasted 45 days and Best Buy wouldn't even look at it. What a waste of money on that. I searched on different sites and there were a lot of people that had the same problem with them not lasting. Plus I couldn't just plug in another keyboard and have it work. I had to create a new computer log on then my email needed all new folders.It's been a mess. I still don't have everything back.Oh well it kept me off the streets and out of the bars....ROFL Hope all my KP friends are doing well and are having a wonderful day. Again Thank You Dave for all you do to make the Tea Party a wonderful place to visit with friends.


I had been wondering whether your back was playing up, I'm glad it was just the pesky technology, at least that only hurts the spotty oik of a computer salesman when you bat him about the head with it!

Thank you for all the compliments, I hope you have fun with both the cosy and the souffle.

Glad you're back with us.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dorsey said:


> A couple of pix from AK. A beautiful state we explored by RV a few years ago.
> 
> Oops, the wrong pix came thru, will try again.


That must have been a great trip, I like to vsit wide open spaces, even though I'm a townie!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Alexia said:


> Hi, all, on this sunny, warm day here in New York.
> Dave I love Lulu's song, and so may other Eurovision songs. Growing up in England I witnessed many winning songs in that contest. I have 45's records of many of them. It sure brought back many wonderful memories of that era in time. Thank you for giving me a little part of our country each week, by hosting the tea party. Not to mention all the wonderful recipes you, and our friend on KP share. I don't get to sit in front of my computer from the begining of the tea party, but I do check it out as much as I can each week. Your egg cozy's are just lovely. I'm curious to know what else you knit.
> Keep up the good work Dave, and all of you have a nice weekend.
> Angela


Thanks, I just write a bit about what's caught my attention, I'm glad you enjoy the receipts and my little designs.

I also make a few jumpers for the boys and myself, as well as cushions for friends. I'll have to post a pic of the next one I complete. The pirate ones got snapped up fast and I have an order for more for this year's _Talk Like A Pirate Day_, here's the motif if you'd like to have a go. Use whichever yarn/needle combination will give you a good firm textile and adjust the border according to the size of cushion.

Dave


----------



## 81brighteyes

FireballDave said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> These will definitely be on the menu this week end. Sound very good. Absolutely love the new egg cosy. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, _Tapenade_ is very traditional, it goes great with cocktails.
> 
> I;m glad you like the new cosy, it's quite a quickmake, just as well because I'm having a party!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting my airplane ticket right now so that I can make it to your party!!! And what lucious foods are you serving? I will be glad to be a server if that will get me inside!!! Lucky people who will be savoring your tasty morsels. They won't ever want to go home you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be an international selection of nibbles, themed to go with all of the finalists, so I won't be able to come up with the menu until after the second semi-final. Next Saturday my little elves are going to be very busy prepping it all!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Wonderful. That will give me time to buy my ticket and make reservations. Shall I bring my apron to wear? Sorry, but I don't have a black uniform to wear under my white apron and top.


----------



## 81brighteyes

FireballDave said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> These will definitely be on the menu this week end. Sound very good. Absolutely love the new egg cosy. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, _Tapenade_ is very traditional, it goes great with cocktails.
> 
> I;m glad you like the new cosy, it's quite a quickmake, just as well because I'm having a party!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Dave wrote how good tapenade goes well with cocktails. Okay. Did any of you notice the date Dave put on this week's Tea Party? Hmmmm, perhaps a few of the cocktails earlier tonight? Tsk Tsk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be the martinis!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

There used to be a saying that when your martini glass was filled with olives, it meant that you had had enough to drink!!!


----------



## margewhaples

Good AM to all: I've been up since 5AM and still have not gotten going on the days agenda. Lazy I think. I claimed I was going to take the day off as the weekends have been crazy for me lately and nothing gets done in the middle of the wk.
as I come home from the sr ctr. tired, sleepy and just want an ah evening. I read a lot.Usually a novel every day or two.
What can you do when you hurt everywhere. Hobo has eaten and went out for a sojourn twice. He comes and digs at me with his paws to go out front only! The back door could sit open for an hour and he will only go out there if I do. Complete the scarf in progress yesterday. One of the lovely ladies at the senior center had commented so often abou the pattern and color that when I completed it, I slipped it into her purse and she found it when she got home. I had promised her one some time ago, but she did not know this one was for her. Well, must get started on the wash and all the accumulated dishes and grime. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Dave: I remember when the 1984 Olympics were here in La. Everyone was terrified of the confusion on top of the already congested impacted streets. However it was so well organized.Work hours were staggered. Many were at home watching the Olympics and many went to the events. Everything went very well. The streets were not congested even as much as usual, so take heart, it may not be as disruptive as you think. Hoping for your sake that there is good planning there also.


The planning mainly consists of begging/ordering us all to stay out of London. That's merely inconvenient, what really annoys me is the £10bn being wasted on this pointless farrago, money is being diverted from museums and galleries which are getting a 'double hit' because sports fans don't go to galleries. It is destroying an entire season of traditional tourism, vital to London's economy, plus Londoners will be paying extra taxes for it for the rest of our lives. It is the wrong place to hold it, I'd have stuck it on Rockall!

Dave


----------



## Alexia

OH, MY GOODNESS. NANA CAREN. THANK YOU for reminding me of that pattern. I saw it before, of course, but I had forgotten about it. HAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## DorisT

Dave, we've been so busy working in the yard and my new veggie and herb garden that I haven't even finished last week's TP posts and here it is a new TP.

Your egg cozy is right up my alley, since my ancestors came from France to Canada back in the 1600's. The little Napoleonic flare to the hat is very fitting! Tres beau!!

Like your recipes, too. I'll be planting cilantro soon and, since the seeds from the cilantro are called coriander, I'll have the right spices.

Enjoy your races and my best to the boys!


----------



## Alexia

Thank you Dave. I got the rose pattern for the egg cosies. I completely forgot about that one. All I have to do now is get buzy with it, napkin rings and all.


----------



## Sorlenna

I've made it back in from working outside...the back yard is going to take a while, though most of the terrible trees are now gone (waiting to see where new ones pop up, however). I have raked and bagged pine needles galore (not even our trees--the needles kill off everything else)...worked about 3 hours.

DD has gone with a friend for ice cream so I will try to get some other things done while she's out. I have yet to knit a stitch today, but at least I feel I've gotten something done! I'll check back in as I can--hope everyone's weekend is going well.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Dreamweaver said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, what is Smirnoff blueberry lemonade? Sounds delightful. Would love the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually a malt beverage, bought by the six pack near the beers - but so tasty. -- Another favorite of mine is mikes Hard Limeade....
Click to expand...

Thank you. Verdi makes one that is delicious as well. It is "Sparkletini" (Italian Spumante) and comes in a yummy peach, raspberry and a couple others, but I prefer the peach. I believe it is found only in a liquor store here in TX and not available in a grocery, etc.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Dave, the receipt for Peaches Mistral sounds heavenly. I must give it a try even though it is far up on the calorie count scale. And since I just received a good report re my cholesterol count I say: "Why not?"


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> Dh took this photo on his trip. A little blurry as he isn't used to phone cameras. I wanted to share this information with you that I learned about Lincoln Center from him: "Lincoln Center is a huge arts complex that extends all the way from W. 60th to W. 64th St. between Broadway and Amsterdam Ave. Besides the entire complex of Jazz at Lincoln Center, which is at the W. 60th end of Lincoln Center, there are many other museums and concert halls, including Alice Tully Hall and Avery Fisher Hall, which is where the Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra, conducted by Wynton Marsalis, perform their regular season concerts. For the annual Essentially Ellington high school big band competition, the opening night dinner and jam session for all the students, band directors, and judges is held in the atrium. You can imagine the impression it makes on the young people that come from all over the country, with the huge portrait of Ellington and the windows all around looking out at the lights of NYC."


It's a marvellous complex and I've been lucky enough to go to a couple of concerts on visits to the city. Thanks for bringing back some very happy memories.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

Karena said:


> Nice trip. Somehow I didn't know and was surprised by the size of the trees in AK--permafrost issues. I was expencting tall.


A lot of the short trees are due to the cold and long winters without much sunlight. These two factors produce stunted trees.


----------



## 81brighteyes

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, that looks really good, Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> It's great stuff, a big seller here. I don't know if it's available outside the UK, have a chat to the guys in your local deli; they don't know what to stock, unless people tell them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guys are checking into it for me, fingers crossed.
Click to expand...

Shame on Texas!!! I have never seen the likes of it here and just looking at the photo of it in the link made my mouth salivate.


----------



## FireballDave

81brighteyes said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, that looks really good, Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> It's great stuff, a big seller here. I don't know if it's available outside the UK, have a chat to the guys in your local deli; they don't know what to stock, unless people tell them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guys are checking into it for me, fingers crossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame on Texas!!! I have never seen the likes of it here and just looking at the photo of it in the link made my mouth salivate.
Click to expand...

It's a favourite in this house, very versatile, we love it on jacket potatoes! I do hope they export it, bully your local deli into getting some in!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

Our trees were huge in the interior of Alaska. We have fir, pine, and birch. Oh and Diamond Willow is gorgeous when it's been debarked and polished. 
Where I grew up we had trees that we way over 40 ft high, when we moved here, I would ask "what is that bush?" only to be told "that's a tree", then we progress to the argument that by Alaska standards it's a bush. lol... Oh well...
Wish I had my scanner working so I could post you all some beautiful pictures.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Dave, we've been so busy working in the yard and my new veggie and herb garden that I haven't even finished last week's TP posts and here it is a new TP.
> 
> Your egg cozy is right up my alley, since my ancestors came from France to Canada back in the 1600's. The little Napoleonic flare to the hat is very fitting! Tres beau!!
> 
> Like your recipes, too. I'll be planting cilantro soon and, since the seeds from the cilantro are called coriander, I'll have the right spices.
> 
> Enjoy your races and my best to the boys!


I hope you haven't been over-doing it in the garden, it's hard work. Time to sit back and watch everything grow,

Thanks for the compliments, I'm glad you like my cosy for the _Grand Prix de France_, I simply couldn't resist doing a hat!

The boys are eating me out of house and home, they are the ultimate refrigerator-emptiers, at least I don't have to worry about anything going past its _sell by date!_

Have a great weekend
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Alexia said:


> Thank you Dave. I got the rose pattern for the egg cosies. I completely forgot about that one. All I have to do now is get buzy with it, napkin rings and all.


I'm glad it's what you need, have fun!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

81brighteyes said:


> Dave, the receipt for Peaches Mistral sounds heavenly. I must give it a try even though it is far up on the calorie count scale. And since I just received a good report re my cholesterol count I say: "Why not?"


They are delicious, live a little!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, how many boys are there this weekend? You must have a huge house with lots of bedrooms to sleep all of your guests. Or do they have sleeping bags on the floor? Regardless, I am sure they enjoy every minute at your home. Plus, they get all of that great food you make! 

Bright, sunny day; doesn't seem to be too hot, but I don't know the temp yet. Yesterday was 92 F. I am afraid we are going to have a long, hot summer. Much like last year!


----------



## BarbaraSD

margewhaples said:


> Dave: I remember when the 1984 Olympics were here in La. Everyone was terrified of the confusion on top of the already congested impacted streets. However it was so well organized.Work hours were staggered. Many were at home watching the Olympics and many went to the events. Everything went very well. The streets were not congested even as much as usual, so take heart, it may not be as disruptive as you think. Hoping for your sake that there is good planning there also.


~~~~~~~~~~~

Yes, we can thank Peter Ueberroth for the smoothness of the 1984 Los Angeles Olympics. What also helped keep the congestion down in L.A. was some of the events were held in other counties, San Diego being one of them. He was so successful that Time magazine named him Man of the Year for 1984. Here is what Wikipedia had to say about this man.

"For five years Ueberroth served as the organizer of the 1984 Summer Olympics held in Los Angeles. He was a prominent figure in the games, receiving the Olympic Order in gold at its conclusion. Due to the success of the games, he was named Time magazine's Man of the Year in 1984. Under Ueberroth's leadership and management, the first privately financed Olympic Games resulted in a surplus of nearly $250 million. This was subsequently used to support youth and sports activities throughout the United States. Coincidentally, he was born on the day on which the founder of the modern Olympic Games, Baron Pierre de Coubertin, died."


----------



## wannabear

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, how many boys are there this weekend? You must have a huge house with lots of bedrooms to sleep all of your guests. Or do they have sleeping bags on the floor? Regardless, I am sure they enjoy every minute at your home. Plus, they get all of that great food you make!
> 
> Bright, sunny day; doesn't seem to be too hot, but I don't know the temp yet. Yesterday was 92 F. I am afraid we are going to have a long, hot summer. Much like last year!


Bite your tongue! We're going to have an unusually pleasant summer. Believe.


----------



## BarbaraSD

I wonder if you don't find the flowers in a knit pattern if you could cross-stitch the flower on the finished egg cozy. And there is always Needlepoint? 
~~~~~~~~~~


Alexia said:


> Dave, though I love all your egg cozies, I need to come up with a cozy with a rose, or gardenia on it. Do you by any chance have any patterns of either flower? I would truly appreciate it. It's my daughter's theme in her home and she wants me to make her a set of twelve of either flower. But, please. If you don't have such a pattern don't worry. I'm sure I'll find one somewhere. Thanks, Angela


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, how many boys are there this weekend? You must have a huge house with lots of bedrooms to sleep all of your guests. Or do they have sleeping bags on the floor? Regardless, I am sure they enjoy every minute at your home. Plus, they get all of that great food you make!
> 
> Bright, sunny day; doesn't seem to be too hot, but I don't know the temp yet. Yesterday was 92 F. I am afraid we are going to have a long, hot summer. Much like last year!
> 
> 
> 
> Bite your tongue! We're going to have an unusually pleasant summer. Believe.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the samething. A pleasent summer would be nice.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, how many boys are there this weekend? You must have a huge house with lots of bedrooms to sleep all of your guests. Or do they have sleeping bags on the floor? Regardless, I am sure they enjoy every minute at your home. Plus, they get all of that great food you make!
> 
> Bright, sunny day; doesn't seem to be too hot, but I don't know the temp yet. Yesterday was 92 F. I am afraid we are going to have a long, hot summer. Much like last year!


Only _The Lad_, his best friend who is a semi-permanent house-guest and one friend this weekend. Bodies on the floor are not permitted, I have a great neighbour who lives on her own, she loves boys and takes the overflow when I run out of beds.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Dave, I told you how my daughter didn't like Flash & the Pan, and I was disappointed. Then you mentioned The Two Ronnies, and I didn't know who that was so I looked them up. Right away found 'Fork Handles' and realized I'd seen them on TV in the past. Today I told the daughter, and I thought she might watch one thing to humor me. She sat there watching the bits on youtube for ages, laughing and having a good time. Thumbs up!


----------



## iamsam

well finally i am at the end - the little boys had tball practice and a game this morning. we were sitting in full sun and it was hot - i hadn't had any breakfast - two hours in the hot sun on an empty stomach - came home and laid down for a little - feel better - eating peanut butter and crackers washed down with grape juice.

the drinks sound great - i really watch my alcohol intake - it is very easy for me to abuse it and not stop when i should - too many years in my past - don't want to go back to them. 

the boys were so fun to watch - ayden really gets into it - has a great throwing arm and is a switch hitter - avery likes baseball but is so shy in front of people he does not know. they both really hit the ball.

have been knitting baby sweaters for charity - they had a basic top down pattern that i have been playing with. about done with number eight. also a couple dishrags on needles.

several tea parties ago we were talking about what was celebrated on what day - someone posted a url that had a calendar with everything listed day by day. i thought i had bookmarked it but evidently not - does anyone remember the url? would like to have it.

i am down to four containers - they do break down after a while. don't think i will replace them this summer but go with what i have. it will be a little color in the dog yard. 

very dry here - sure could use some rain.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam I hope you didn't get too much sun today. I know it isn't fun when you do. 
Hope you get rain soon.


----------



## FireballDave

Glad you're having a good day Sam, I'm amazed at your productivity, well done, I hope they raise lots of money for your charity.

You can have some of our rain, another load is scheduled for tomorrow!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Dave, I told you how my daughter didn't like Flash & the Pan, and I was disappointed. Then you mentioned The Two Ronnies, and I didn't know who that was so I looked them up. Right away found 'Fork Handles' and realized I'd seen them on TV in the past. Today I told the daughter, and I thought she might watch one thing to humor me. She sat there watching the bits on youtube for ages, laughing and having a good time. Thumbs up!


They were great, it was their perfect timing that made them so funny.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Just thought I'd remind all petrolhead households to set their alarms for the _MotoGP Grand Prix de France_ tomorrow, the _Moto3_ race stars at 10:00a.m. UK time. For local times and details the official website is very good:

http://www.motogp.com/en/events/France/2012

you can register with them for free timing screens and there are details of the broadcasters around the world, link at the bottom of the page.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Just thought I'd remind all petrolhead households to set their alarms for the _MotoGP Grand Prix de France_ tomorrow, the _Moto3_ race stars at 10:00a.m. UK time. For local times and details the official website is very good:
> 
> http://www.motogp.com/en/events/France/2012
> 
> you can register with them for free timing screens and there are details of the broadcasters around the world, link at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Have fun!
> Dave


I set mine this morning. Not that I need it I'll be up any ways.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Re Salmon Fishing In Yemen. I wish we had gone to see that [same theatre] but we saw the Exotic Marigold Hotel. That had some good lines and a descent plot but somewhat preachy and even a little sad. It was okay but I guess I was thinking it should have been better.


----------



## Marilyn K.

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings everyone and a good Friday night to you all.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave love the Cozies and This peach Mistral is a winner! Absolutely Delicious as you say!
> marilyn
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AkAngel

Hi everyone, this is only the 1st or 2nd time I've dropped in on one of the tea parties but it really looked fun.
I just wanted to comment as I see several post about Alaska.
I live in Fairbanks (interior) have been raised here. I have met so many friends from all over the states through online boards and lists that I would have never otherwise been able to meet. 
We just made wonderful friends with a couple I met right here on KP and I'm sure we will continue to be friends for a long time. We spent a wonderful few weeks with them while they were here visiting. HI Mary, I"M waving!!
if you are planning a trip this way please p.m. me I would love to meet with you and have coffee or share some of our area.
Muriel
Ak.Angel


----------



## FireballDave

Next Sunday, the 27th of May, Formula One takes to the streets of Monte Carlo for the Monaco Grand Prix. First practice for Monaco is always on the Thursday, at 10:00a.m. local time, 9.00a.m UK time. Full race details can be found at the official site:

http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/monaco_869/circuit_diagram.html

I've just posted a napkin ring to match my egg cosy design of last year, you can find the pattern at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82466-1.html#1530272

A really easy one for all the little petrolheads in your life!

Hope you like it
Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Wannabear and NanaCaren, I will change my thinking to the positive! We will have a pleasant summer, we will have a pleasant summer...

Dave, you coddle those boys! Floor sleeping isn't so bad at their age. Now, if I slept on the floor, I would be "stove up" for days! My family also uses the blow up mattresses when enough beds are not available. Maybe we are tougher in Texas! LOL


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Wannabear and NanaCaren, I will change my thinking to the positive! We will have a pleasant summer, we will have a pleasant summer...
> 
> Dave, you coddle those boys! Floor sleeping isn't so bad at their age. Now, if I slept on the floor, I would be "stove up" for days! My family also uses the blow up mattresses when enough beds are not available. Maybe we are tougher in Texas! LOL


It's me I'm thinking of, I don't want them cluttering up the floors!

I do have them up at six to go on the bakery run, so they don't get to laze around.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

AkAngel said:


> Hi everyone, this is only the 1st or 2nd time I've dropped in on one of the tea parties but it really looked fun.
> I just wanted to comment as I see several post about Alaska.
> I live in Fairbanks (interior) have been raised here. I have met so many friends from all over the states through online boards and lists that I would have never otherwise been able to meet.
> We just made wonderful friends with a couple I met right here on KP and I'm sure we will continue to be friends for a long time. We spent a wonderful few weeks with them while they were here visiting. HI Mary, I"M waving!!
> if you are planning a trip this way please p.m. me I would love to meet with you and have coffee or share some of our area.
> Muriel
> Ak.Angel


Hi Muriel, welcome to the Tea Party and our virtual drawing room. The photos of Alaska are really great, it's on my list for when I can do a proper tour, hopefully next year.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage

Just got back from Election Day Poll Worker training. It is now 3:00 p.m. and an absolutely beautiful day at the beach. A cool 73 degrees F, sunny, slight breeze. This is why I live here.


----------



## Joe P

We are grilling NY one inch steaks on our new Weber Grill Mother bought us for Christmas, and having tossed salad, with a baked potato with cut chives from the garden. The fresh cut (our garden) tomato makes the salad super special. These steaks were so expensive, wish I had land so I could raise our own like we use to on the farm up home. he he. 

joe p


----------



## 5mmdpns

I'll Have Another just won the Preakness!!
He has another jewel in the triple crown.


----------



## brenda m

It feels strange getting to use the computer during the day. The 2 younger grandboys have been here part of this week & will be next week; they take over. I have gotten a little knitting & weaving done though. Even went to town this morning for a few groceries (food for the boys) and a new cell phone which the daughter gave me for Mother's Day. Now I have to learn how to use this one, and hide it from the grand daughter.


----------



## Sorlenna

I've still not knitted a stitch--remembered that I needed to add more feathers to our current project and got wrapped up in that. Supper's on the stove--tonight will be ground turkey tacos--and I'm getting pretty hungry. I DO plan to finish this second front before midnight, though!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> I've still not knitted a stitch--remembered that I needed to add more feathers to our current project and got wrapped up in that. Supper's on the stove--tonight will be ground turkey tacos--and I'm getting pretty hungry. I DO plan to finish this second front before midnight, though!


You go girl!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LesleighAnne

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> These international affairs are all wel and good, but they cause utter chaos, I'm dreading the Olympics, London is the wrong place for them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave
> 
> The Olympics may not be as disruptive as you expect. When the Olympics were in Sydney they spread the events around Australia. Some of them were at the Gabba (Brisbanes Cricket Ground) and to get to and from work I have to go past the venue. I kept thinking this is going to be impossible. The organisers did a great job of removing disruption.
> 
> Because it is a regular event each years committee seems to learn from the previous.
> 
> LesleighAnne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transport for London and the government are urging us to stay out of London, the system runs at 120% capacity during the rush hour as it is. I'm _persona non grata_ in my own town, it should be Paris that's blighted by the pointless over-blown farrago!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Sorry Dave I neglected to think in terms of the size that London is. Brisbane is sometimes referred to as being a large country town and although large in area is a lot smaller in population then other cities. The problems faced by London hosting the Olympics are a lot different to Brisbane hosting a few events.

LesleighAnne


----------



## pammie1234

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabear and NanaCaren, I will change my thinking to the positive! We will have a pleasant summer, we will have a pleasant summer...
> 
> Dave, you coddle those boys! Floor sleeping isn't so bad at their age. Now, if I slept on the floor, I would be "stove up" for days! My family also uses the blow up mattresses when enough beds are not available. Maybe we are tougher in Texas! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> It's me I'm thinking of, I don't want them cluttering up the floors!
> 
> I do have them up at six to go on the bakery run, so they don't get to laze around.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I have tripped over a dog many times while walking around. They seem to love getting in my way!

Sam, I hope you are feeling ok after the sun. I know how it can make you feel. If you drank plenty of water, before, during, and after, you should be fine.


----------



## NanaCaren

Taking a break from the day. Sitting here eating Amoretto Chocolate Almond ice cream with the the youngest grandson. Two bites for him, one for me.


----------



## Needleme

Lazy, lazy Saturday for me! I have been hanging out in the back yard enjoying my garden, knitting a little of this, a little of that, listening to a Maeve Binchy audiobook, and trying to be vigilant enough to keep my rambunctious nephew from giving himself a water enema with the garden hose. I just poured a glass of wine and came back outside to enjoy a few more hours of perfect California sunshine. Good day, everyone!


----------



## Poledra65

Joe, we're having steak too, DH likes a NY strip and I do a rib eye. 
Have you been to Granzines Meat Market in New Braunfels? We go there to get our meat every 2 weeks, whenever I do a price check with Walmart, the meat market is always a quite a bit cheaper. Ground Beef is $1/lb cheaper, just thought I'd let you know in case you want to check them out next time you make it to New Braunfels.


----------



## Poledra65

Sam, I've done the sitting in the sun too long myself, hope you are rehydrating well. 
Peanut butter and crackers sounds good, need to get some crackers.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dh took this photo on his trip. A little blurry as he isn't used to phone cameras. I wanted to share this information with you that I learned about Lincoln Center from him: "Lincoln Center is a huge arts complex that extends all the way from W. 60th to W. 64th St. between Broadway and Amsterdam Ave. Besides the entire complex of Jazz at Lincoln Center, which is at the W. 60th end of Lincoln Center, there are many other museums and concert halls, including Alice Tully Hall and Avery Fisher Hall, which is where the Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra, conducted by Wynton Marsalis, perform their regular season concerts. For the annual Essentially Ellington high school big band competition, the opening night dinner and jam session for all the students, band directors, and judges is held in the atrium. You can imagine the impression it makes on the young people that come from all over the country, with the huge portrait of Ellington and the windows all around looking out at the lights of NYC."
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most enjoyable concerts I went to as a student, was the Duke Ellington farewell. Some jazz buffs behind me were a bit snooty, but I thought for a novice, it was wonderful.
Click to expand...

You sound like me Myfanwy, I get to enjoy so much more by being open. Some people are born critics, but they miss out on so much. Glad you enjoyed that farewell concert to The Duke.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dh took this photo on his trip. A little blurry as he isn't used to phone cameras. I wanted to share this information with you that I learned about Lincoln Center from him: "Lincoln Center is a huge arts complex that extends all the way from W. 60th to W. 64th St. between Broadway and Amsterdam Ave. Besides the entire complex of Jazz at Lincoln Center, which is at the W. 60th end of Lincoln Center, there are many other museums and concert halls, including Alice Tully Hall and Avery Fisher Hall, which is where the Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra, conducted by Wynton Marsalis, perform their regular season concerts. For the annual Essentially Ellington high school big band competition, the opening night dinner and jam session for all the students, band directors, and judges is held in the atrium. You can imagine the impression it makes on the young people that come from all over the country, with the huge portrait of Ellington and the windows all around looking out at the lights of NYC."
> 
> 
> 
> It's a marvellous complex and I've been lucky enough to go to a couple of concerts on visits to the city. Thanks for bringing back some very happy memories.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Glad for the happy memories. Hope some day my schedule will allow me to go also.


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> Taking a break from the day. Sitting here eating Amoretto Chocolate Almond ice cream with the the youngest grandson. Two bites for him, one for me.


Awww, that sounds like so much fun. I know you are enjoying this time with your grandson and that ice cream.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> I've still not knitted a stitch--remembered that I needed to add more feathers to our current project and got wrapped up in that. Supper's on the stove--tonight will be ground turkey tacos--and I'm getting pretty hungry. I DO plan to finish this second front before midnight, though!


Dinner sounds good Sorienna. Would like to see photos of project with more feathers. Hmmmm, what could that be?
___________________________________

Joe P. 
Fresh tomatoes from the garden. :mrgreen: We are just starting our growing season. How I wish we had a longer growing season. I now tomato goes great with steak, and especially a good one.
____________________________________

The Wren - Sam
the boys were so fun to watch - ayden really gets into it - has a great throwing arm and is a switch hitter - avery likes baseball but is so shy in front of people he does not know. they both really hit the ball.

My grandsons had a baseball game too. It sure was a hot one and I imagine even hotter in Ohio. Fortunately I had eaten and this park has a stand with food for those who hadn't. Bet it was a fun time but glad you got to have your pb & crackers when you got home. I don't think my boys are as talented athletically as yours though.


----------



## daralene

Poledra65 said:


> Our trees were huge in the interior of Alaska. We have fir, pine, and birch. Oh and Diamond Willow is gorgeous when it's been debarked and polished.
> Where I grew up we had trees that we way over 40 ft high, when we moved here, I would ask "what is that bush?" only to be told "that's a tree", then we progress to the argument that by Alaska standards it's a bush. lol... Oh well...
> Wish I had my scanner working so I could post you all some beautiful pictures.


When you get your scanner working, I'll be waiting to see those photos. That is funny about moving to Texas and the bushes to you were trees to them. Totally different landscape.


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Dinner sounds good Sorienna. Would like to see photos of project with more feathers. Hmmmm, what could that be?


Oh, we are working on some simple exhibition/display arrows--not the kinds of feathered projects that are my favorite, but they're all right. They are time consuming, though, since I have to hold the feathers for quite a while as they adhere.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren - We sure look forward to a trip to Alaska. Want to do a train across Canada and on up to Alaska for our 50th wedding anniversary. Our son has been there. Sure enjoy your photos.
> 
> Yes, I noticed last weeks date on the Tea Party but thought it was me not understanding how this was done. At first I thought it was last weeks, got confused, checked further and saw it was this week. Figured it was my wine but now I know it was Dave's martinis. LOL
> 
> Southerngirl - What happened to me when I fed the finches is I ended up with thistles all over my yard. Right now they are taller than the bushes and I have to get out there and get gardening. I really need a gardener. I had no idea that I and my neighbors would end up with such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: the thistle i buy from wm or any bird seed place says specifically on the bag that its treated as to not reseed when dropped, i have used it yr after yr and never have a problem. so sorry for your problems, i know a friend of mine's husband was cursing me (he was just joking) because he had to turn a large pasture under because thistle had taken over, and its very detrimental to cattle, i have heard. so i do know you can feed this seed and not promote it in your yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had a problem with the thistle growing in my yard even though I do feed the finches the niger seeds. I have done so for years and years and my Mother too. She has no problems either. My guess about my feeding is that I dont put out enough niger seed to go to seed. It does not say on the seed bag about it being treated so as not to germinate. I know the little sparrow birds are always on the ground under the niger seed stocking so they must be eating it up too.
> 
> I want to take a train trip from NorthWestern Ontario to Vancouver, British Columbia. I think the trains are a great way to travel and see country too. The only drawback to that is I cant take my little schnauzer with me. Oh well, happy thoughts, I can take my knitting!
Click to expand...

I will have to check for the treated seed. I don't know why I had such a problem if others didn't, but it is thistle heaven. I won't need to buy any seed, I could just harvest it and sell it. LOL


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner sounds good Sorienna. Would like to see photos of project with more feathers. Hmmmm, what could that be?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we are working on some simple exhibition/display arrows--not the kinds of feathered projects that are my favorite, but they're all right. They are time consuming, though, since I have to hold the feathers for quite a while as they adhere.
Click to expand...

I just went to your Etsy shop and checked out the feather fan. Very interesting work and I'm sure very rewarding. You sure are creative. Like your hats too and special gourds with different painted symbols. Looking forward to seeing these too.


----------



## Southern Gal

Kell-Lea said:


> All the fruit "ades" sound wonderful. But, for someone who doesn't drink makes it hard to reformulate without the kicker. On the way past the front garden coming in from work this morning (I'm one of those backward day sleeper folks) picked a large handful of fresh spearmint. Boiling it up for sweet mint tea. Always a great refresher. By the end of summer the mint takes over everything in the flowerbed.


Best Punch ever
2 Lg. boxes Strawberry/Banana jello (dissolve per instructions)
2 Lg. cans Pinapple juice
1 Pk. of Punch flavor Kool aid (NOT sugar free)
1 Lg. can of Frozen Lemonaide
Add 1 C. sugar to mix and dissolve.
Add 4-6 C. water
Freeze (i freeze this in 2 qt bowls its easier to manage in a punch bowl)
when you want to serve the punch take it out of the freezer a couple hrs ahead of time, put in punch bowl and use pic or something to break it down, add bottles (as needed) of 7 up/ Sprite. You want to serve this slushy. this is the most wonderful and refreshing punch you will ever drink.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd remind all petrolhead households to set their alarms for the _MotoGP Grand Prix de France_ tomorrow, the _Moto3_ race stars at 10:00a.m. UK time. For local times and details the official website is very good:
> 
> http://www.motogp.com/en/events/France/2012
> 
> you can register with them for free timing screens and there are details of the broadcasters around the world, link at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Have fun!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I set mine this morning. Not that I need it I'll be up any ways.
Click to expand...

Are we GMT-4?


----------



## daralene

Poledra65 said:


> Here's what my Grandparents house in Anchorage, they bought it in 1974. The gate in front has been put in since they sold it.
> It's an acre and a half, the backyard is really great.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=724+E+78th+Ave+Anchorage,+AK+995&layer=c&z=17&iwloc=A&sll=61.150092,-149.869113&cbp=13,186.0,0,0,0&cbll=61.150517,-149.869020&ved=0CAoQ2wU&sa=X&ei=za-3T-z7B56uyQWvn5C9Bw


I really enjoyed seeing this and was surprised at how it looks very similar to here. Guess the documentaries I have seen always show the winter and country and not the normal homes people live in. Thanks so much.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like we have some things in common here. I'm sure everyone else knows, but is Daniel your son? DH was playing Bach tonight on the piano and he walked out all smiles telling me what a genius Bach was and how much he loves his music, etc. I get to enjoy hearing all all this and over the years have gotten an education too. So glad your mother had no trips to the hospital and you've gotten your garden ready. You are ahead of me. Should be getting it ready this week though.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Daralene, yes, Daniel is my younger son (23) he was a music major, trumpet his main instrument, but he also played the piano and the organ (love to hear him play the pipe organ at the chapel) I love Bach, when D moved recently, he surprised me by downloading several instrumentals onto my mp3 player. I'm sorta weird I guess, I'm out on my lawn tractor with either marching band style music, some classical booming in my ears, a lot of jazz rocking on... and now and then he sneaks in some Beach Boys, Beatles, Boston and my favorite Eagles. :thumbup: my friends all have similar mp3 covers and it's odd that they know mine as soon as it is turned on.. LOL... oh well it makes me happy!! My neighbors do get a kick if a show tune happens to get me singing along, ( I do try now to remember that I can be heard above the tractor) :roll:
> I'm actually late on the garden here.. had someone brag that their squash is already in bloom and they have peppers starting to form.. pfffftttt they'll be jealous when I am still having fresh veggies later in the summer!!!
> Carol.. keeping you and Fred in our prayers daily...
> Dave, I made the first of the Treble clef rings this morning.. figure I need to send back at least 25 with the kiddo next Monday.. (bet I'll be getting some flowers delivered again!)
Click to expand...

Love that. Now I can picture you out there riding around on the lawn singing up a storm with a smile on your face. That's enjoying life. And yes, your neighbors will be jealous later, but think, you are way ahead of me with the garden.


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from the day. Sitting here eating Amoretto Chocolate Almond ice cream with the the youngest grandson. Two bites for him, one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, that sounds like so much fun. I know you are enjoying this time with your grandson and that ice cream.
Click to expand...

Yes I enjoyed it vey much. He was dancing on his chair to Lulu.


----------



## Joe P

Yes, I have tried their meat quite awhile ago and it was good. But, I prefer Costco meats at this time. I am glad you like their meats and yes NY steaks are to die for I just finished mine around 6ish. It was very good. Have a good night. joe



Poledra65 said:


> Joe, we're having steak too, DH likes a NY strip and I do a rib eye.
> Have you been to Granzines Meat Market in New Braunfels? We go there to get our meat every 2 weeks, whenever I do a price check with Walmart, the meat market is always a quite a bit cheaper. Ground Beef is $1/lb cheaper, just thought I'd let you know in case you want to check them out next time you make it to New Braunfels.


----------



## wannabear

Look for Lulu on youtube doing Shout, a black and white version. She was fifteen. Check out the hairdo.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd remind all petrolhead households to set their alarms for the _MotoGP Grand Prix de France_ tomorrow, the _Moto3_ race stars at 10:00a.m. UK time. For local times and details the official website is very good:
> 
> http://www.motogp.com/en/events/France/2012
> 
> you can register with them for free timing screens and there are details of the broadcasters around the world, link at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Have fun!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I set mine this morning. Not that I need it I'll be up any ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we GMT-4?
Click to expand...

Yes I believe we are.


----------



## Southern Gal

today has been a tad warm. it got up to 90 F. 
We finished cleaning up in the church, after the wedding last nite, But we clean the church anyway for pocket money. Then we came home and spiffed up and headed out, i sorta wanted to head to the lake for the day (it was our 23 anniversary) but bj didn't want to go to the lake, so we went shopping in the big city. i found myself a new pr. of Croc flip flops and got some cologne. See you can shop and not go near a LYS  
we ate at a Golden Corral, i did fairly well selecting good veggies and a steak, not bad, but then they have that darn choc. fountain, my downfall, i fixed myself a plate of pinapple and strawberries, oh it was so wonderful, i did have plain watermelon also. (and it was dk. choc. also) what a treat. we did walk around in the mall just to walk off the lunch and people watch. So we had a great day just us two. ok, so i am gonna go stretch out on the couch and watch tv, and cover up with a nice snuggly flannel quilt. (wonder how long i will keep my eyes open?)


----------



## pammie1234

Southern Gal said:


> Kell-Lea said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the fruit "ades" sound wonderful. But, for someone who doesn't drink makes it hard to reformulate without the kicker. On the way past the front garden coming in from work this morning (I'm one of those backward day sleeper folks) picked a large handful of fresh spearmint. Boiling it up for sweet mint tea. Always a great refresher. By the end of summer the mint takes over everything in the flowerbed.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Punch ever
> 2 Lg. boxes Strawberry/Banana jello (dissolve per instructions)
> 2 Lg. cans Pinapple juice
> 1 Pk. of Punch flavor Kool aid (NOT sugar free)
> 1 Lg. can of Frozen Lemonaide
> Add 1 C. sugar to mix and dissolve.
> Add 4-6 C. water
> Freeze (i freeze this in 2 qt bowls its easier to manage in a punch bowl)
> when you want to serve the punch take it out of the freezer a couple hrs ahead of time, put in punch bowl and use pic or something to break it down, add bottles (as needed) of 7 up/ Sprite. You want to serve this slushy. this is the most wonderful and refreshing punch you will ever drink.
Click to expand...

Could you add rum or vodka? It sounds great without, but sometimes I like a little kick!


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from the day. Sitting here eating Amoretto Chocolate Almond ice cream with the the youngest grandson. Two bites for him, one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, that sounds like so much fun. I know you are enjoying this time with your grandson and that ice cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I enjoyed it vey much. He was dancing on his chair to Lulu.
Click to expand...

Oh how I would have loved to see that. How precious. These moments are so priceless.


----------



## Poledra65

Joe P said:


> Yes, I have tried their meat quite awhile ago and it was good. But, I prefer Costco meats at this time. I am glad you like their meats and yes NY steaks are to die for I just finished mine around 6ish. It was very good. Have a good night. joe
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, we're having steak too, DH likes a NY strip and I do a rib eye.
> Have you been to Granzines Meat Market in New Braunfels? We go there to get our meat every 2 weeks, whenever I do a price check with Walmart, the meat market is always a quite a bit cheaper. Ground Beef is $1/lb cheaper, just thought I'd let you know in case you want to check them out next time you make it to New Braunfels.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, Costco is great too, never had anything bad from there.


----------



## daralene

Southern Gal said:


> today has been a tad warm. it got up to 90 F.
> We finished cleaning up in the church, after the wedding last nite, But we clean the church anyway for pocket money. Then we came home and spiffed up and headed out, i sorta wanted to head to the lake for the day (it was our 23 anniversary) but bj didn't want to go to the lake, so we went shopping in the big city. i found myself a new pr. of Croc flip flops and got some cologne. See you can shop and not go near a LYS
> we ate at a Golden Corral, i did fairly well selecting good veggies and a steak, not bad, but then they have that darn choc. fountain, my downfall, i fixed myself a plate of pinapple and strawberries, oh it was so wonderful, i did have plain watermelon also. (and it was dk. choc. also) what a treat. we did walk around in the mall just to walk off the lunch and people watch. So we had a great day just us two. ok, so i am gonna go stretch out on the couch and watch tv, and cover up with a nice snuggly flannel quilt. (wonder how long i will keep my eyes open?)


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY and congratulations on 23 years! Now that dessert was downright healthy, so hope you enjoyed it. Wishing you all the best on your special day with your nice snuggly flannel quilt.


----------



## Needleme

Southern Gal said:


> Kell-Lea said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the fruit "ades" sound wonderful. But, for someone who doesn't drink makes it hard to reformulate without the kicker. On the way past the front garden coming in from work this morning (I'm one of those backward day sleeper folks) picked a large handful of fresh spearmint. Boiling it up for sweet mint tea. Always a great refresher. By the end of summer the mint takes over everything in the flowerbed.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Punch ever
> 2 Lg. boxes Strawberry/Banana jello (dissolve per instructions)
> 2 Lg. cans Pinapple juice
> 1 Pk. of Punch flavor Kool aid (NOT sugar free)
> 1 Lg. can of Frozen Lemonaide
> Add 1 C. sugar to mix and dissolve.
> Add 4-6 C. water
> Freeze (i freeze this in 2 qt bowls its easier to manage in a punch bowl)
> when you want to serve the punch take it out of the freezer a couple hrs ahead of time, put in punch bowl and use pic or something to break it down, add bottles (as needed) of 7 up/ Sprite. You want to serve this slushy. this is the most wonderful and refreshing punch you will ever drink.
Click to expand...

This sounds great! Thanks for recipe!


----------



## daralene

Poledra65 said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have tried their meat quite awhile ago and it was good. But, I prefer Costco meats at this time. I am glad you like their meats and yes NY steaks are to die for I just finished mine around 6ish. It was very good. Have a good night. joe
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, we're having steak too, DH likes a NY strip and I do a rib eye.
> Have you been to Granzines Meat Market in New Braunfels? We go there to get our meat every 2 weeks, whenever I do a price check with Walmart, the meat market is always a quite a bit cheaper. Ground Beef is $1/lb cheaper, just thought I'd let you know in case you want to check them out next time you make it to New Braunfels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, Costco is great too, never had anything bad from there.
Click to expand...

We don't have a Costco but would like to have one. It rated highest of all those type of stores.


----------



## Poledra65

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what my Grandparents house in Anchorage, they bought it in 1974. The gate in front has been put in since they sold it.
> It's an acre and a half, the backyard is really great.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=724+E+78th+Ave+Anchorage,+AK+995&layer=c&z=17&iwloc=A&sll=61.150092,-149.869113&cbp=13,186.0,0,0,0&cbll=61.150517,-149.869020&ved=0CAoQ2wU&sa=X&ei=za-3T-z7B56uyQWvn5C9Bw
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing this and was surprised at how it looks very similar to here. Guess the documentaries I have seen always show the winter and country and not the normal homes people live in. Thanks so much.
Click to expand...

It's amazing how much it changes from summer to winter.  The summers everything gets so green and lush, wandering through the forest is so amazing, then you have the tundra and the wild blueberries and lowbush cranberries, mmm...


----------



## LesleighAnne

Southern Gal said:


> today has been a tad warm. it got up to 90 F.
> We finished cleaning up in the church, after the wedding last nite, But we clean the church anyway for pocket money. Then we came home and spiffed up and headed out, i sorta wanted to head to the lake for the day (it was our 23 anniversary) but bj didn't want to go to the lake, so we went shopping in the big city. i found myself a new pr. of Croc flip flops and got some cologne. See you can shop and not go near a LYS
> we ate at a Golden Corral, i did fairly well selecting good veggies and a steak, not bad, but then they have that darn choc. fountain, my downfall, i fixed myself a plate of pinapple and strawberries, oh it was so wonderful, i did have plain watermelon also. (and it was dk. choc. also) what a treat. we did walk around in the mall just to walk off the lunch and people watch. So we had a great day just us two. ok, so i am gonna go stretch out on the couch and watch tv, and cover up with a nice snuggly flannel quilt. (wonder how long i will keep my eyes open?)


Downfall. What downfall? Dark chocolate has lots
of antioxdiants which are very good for the heart.

LesleighAnne


----------



## gingerwitch

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren - We sure look forward to a trip to Alaska. Want to do a train across Canada and on up to Alaska for our 50th wedding anniversary. Our son has been there. Sure enjoy your photos.
> 
> Yes, I noticed last weeks date on the Tea Party but thought it was me not understanding how this was done. At first I thought it was last weeks, got confused, checked further and saw it was this week. Figured it was my wine but now I know it was Dave's martinis. LOL
> 
> Southerngirl - What happened to me when I fed the finches is I ended up with thistles all over my yard. Right now they are taller than the bushes and I have to get out there and get gardening. I really need a gardener. I had no idea that I and my neighbors would end up with such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: the thistle i buy from wm or any bird seed place says specifically on the bag that its treated as to not reseed when dropped, i have used it yr after yr and never have a problem. so sorry for your problems, i know a friend of mine's husband was cursing me (he was just joking) because he had to turn a large pasture under because thistle had taken over, and its very detrimental to cattle, i have heard. so i do know you can feed this seed and not promote it in your yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had a problem with the thistle growing in my yard even though I do feed the finches the niger seeds. I have done so for years and years and my Mother too. She has no problems either. My guess about my feeding is that I dont put out enough niger seed to go to seed. It does not say on the seed bag about it being treated so as not to germinate. I know the little sparrow birds are always on the ground under the niger seed stocking so they must be eating it up too.
> 
> I want to take a train trip from NorthWestern Ontario to Vancouver, British Columbia. I think the trains are a great way to travel and see country too. The only drawback to that is I cant take my little schnauzer with me. Oh well, happy thoughts, I can take my knitting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to check for the treated seed. I don't know why I had such a problem if others didn't, but it is thistle heaven. I won't need to buy any seed, I could just harvest it and sell it. LOL
Click to expand...

Did you buy Nyjer seed? It is supposed to be heat treated before importing, but sometimes slip-ups do occur and perhaps your batch was overlooked.


----------



## iamsam

don't be an stranger muriel - come often and join in the conversation - we woud love to have you.

sam



AkAngel said:


> Hi everyone, this is only the 1st or 2nd time I've dropped in on one of the tea parties but it really looked fun.
> I just wanted to comment as I see several post about Alaska.
> I live in Fairbanks (interior) have been raised here. I have met so many friends from all over the states through online boards and lists that I would have never otherwise been able to meet.
> We just made wonderful friends with a couple I met right here on KP and I'm sure we will continue to be friends for a long time. We spent a wonderful few weeks with them while they were here visiting. HI Mary, I"M waving!!
> if you are planning a trip this way please p.m. me I would love to meet with you and have coffee or share some of our area.
> Muriel
> Ak.Angel


----------



## Poledra65

AkAngel said:


> Hi everyone, this is only the 1st or 2nd time I've dropped in on one of the tea parties but it really looked fun.
> I just wanted to comment as I see several post about Alaska.
> I live in Fairbanks (interior) have been raised here. I have met so many friends from all over the states through online boards and lists that I would have never otherwise been able to meet.
> We just made wonderful friends with a couple I met right here on KP and I'm sure we will continue to be friends for a long time. We spent a wonderful few weeks with them while they were here visiting. HI Mary, I"M waving!!
> if you are planning a trip this way please p.m. me I would love to meet with you and have coffee or share some of our area.
> Muriel
> Ak.Angel


Hi Murial, I love Fairbanks, so much better than Anchorage really. So beautiful up there in the summer, in the winter it's like a fairy tale. Nothing like Healy, Ak in the winter, had basketball up there, Anderson, and Northway one time, great road trip. We used to go from Glennallen up and around to FBX then on around to Anchorage and back home to Glennallen.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm heading to bed, see if the dogs will let me sleep past 6am. Have a great night/day.


----------



## LesleighAnne

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm heading to bed, see if the dogs will let me sleep past 6am. Have a great night/day.


Goodnight Poledra65.


----------



## Joe P

San Antonio hit the sack so McQueeney is not far behind. Y'all have a good time on here. 

joe p


----------



## iamsam

and northwest ohio is not far behind you joe.

sam


----------



## margewhaples

LA also is closing the posts for the night. Thanks sam for the pattern. As it happens I am just about to start a new dishrag so may try it soon. I have varegated cotton thread which doesn't suit well the pattern I have been using. I looked over the sites and so far hadn't seen anything I really liked. Hobo is off on another adventure this evening and hoping he returns tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> I'll Have Another just won the Preakness!!
> He has another jewel in the triple crown.


Hope you had a fiver on him!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> These international affairs are all wel and good, but they cause utter chaos, I'm dreading the Olympics, London is the wrong place for them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave
> 
> The Olympics may not be as disruptive as you expect. When the Olympics were in Sydney they spread the events around Australia. Some of them were at the Gabba (Brisbanes Cricket Ground) and to get to and from work I have to go past the venue. I kept thinking this is going to be impossible. The organisers did a great job of removing disruption.
> 
> Because it is a regular event each years committee seems to learn from the previous.
> 
> LesleighAnne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transport for London and the government are urging us to stay out of London, the system runs at 120% capacity during the rush hour as it is. I'm _persona non grata_ in my own town, it should be Paris that's blighted by the pointless over-blown farrago!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Dave I neglected to think in terms of the size that London is. Brisbane is sometimes referred to as being a large country town and although large in area is a lot smaller in population then other cities. The problems faced by London hosting the Olympics are a lot different to Brisbane hosting a few events.
> 
> LesleighAnne
Click to expand...

We have a population of nearly eight million people crammed into six hundred square miles, on an average week-day 250,000 people will pass through London Bridge Station alone, one of the nine Central London Terminii. The only way the transport system will cope is by keeping Londoners out!

We normally put major events on weekends and Bank Holidays to give the infrastructure a chance, with the Paralympics this is going on for seven weeks. I hope it works, but I'm planning to stay away; as jolly as he is, I wouldn't trust Mr Wiff-Waff to manage a mop, let alone this lot!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd remind all petrolhead households to set their alarms for the _MotoGP Grand Prix de France_ tomorrow, the _Moto3_ race stars at 10:00a.m. UK time. For local times and details the official website is very good:
> 
> http://www.motogp.com/en/events/France/2012
> 
> you can register with them for free timing screens and there are details of the broadcasters around the world, link at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Have fun!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I set mine this morning. Not that I need it I'll be up any ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we GMT-4?
Click to expand...

If you go to the official site, it has a handy converter to show your local time.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from the day. Sitting here eating Amoretto Chocolate Almond ice cream with the the youngest grandson. Two bites for him, one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, that sounds like so much fun. I know you are enjoying this time with your grandson and that ice cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I enjoyed it vey much. He was dancing on his chair to Lulu.
Click to expand...

It's great when they do that, provided they aren't 6ft seventeen yearolds!

For to-day's stroll down _Eurovision Memory Lane_, here's _Katrina and The Waves_ winning song from 1997, which scored an amazing 227 points!






and the lovely Lyndsey de Paul with Mike Moran from 1977, their song didn't win, but I still like it!






But for everything that is wonderful about _Eurovision_, Luxembourg's 1980 entry _Le Papa Pingouin_ is great for children's parties!






Start the day with a smile!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from the day. Sitting here eating Amoretto Chocolate Almond ice cream with the the youngest grandson. Two bites for him, one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, that sounds like so much fun. I know you are enjoying this time with your grandson and that ice cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I enjoyed it vey much. He was dancing on his chair to Lulu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's great when they do that, provided they aren't 6ft seventeen yearolds!
> 
> For to-day's stroll down _Eurovision Memory Lane_, here's _Katrina and The Waves_ winning song from 1997, which scored an amazing 227 points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the lovely Lyndsey de Paul with Mike Moran from 1977, their song didn't win, but I still like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for everything that is wonderful about _Eurovision_, Luxembourg's 1980 entry _Le Papa Pingouin_ is great for children's parties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start the day with a smile!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I wish I had of taken a video of him, it was so cute. At seventeen I don't think dancing on the chairs is advisable.

The songs are lovely. Jamie is enjoying listening to them as well. She has found quite a few that she knows and is amazed when I can sing along with them. 
I love Le Papa Penguin. I have played that for the grandsons before, they love it.

My day has definitely started with a smile.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from the day. Sitting here eating Amoretto Chocolate Almond ice cream with the the youngest grandson. Two bites for him, one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, that sounds like so much fun. I know you are enjoying this time with your grandson and that ice cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I enjoyed it vey much. He was dancing on his chair to Lulu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's great when they do that, provided they aren't 6ft seventeen yearolds!
> 
> For to-day's stroll down _Eurovision Memory Lane_, here's _Katrina and The Waves_ winning song from 1997, which scored an amazing 227 points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the lovely Lyndsey de Paul with Mike Moran from 1977, their song didn't win, but I still like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for everything that is wonderful about _Eurovision_, Luxembourg's 1980 entry _Le Papa Pingouin_ is great for children's parties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start the day with a smile!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had of taken a video of him, it was so cute. At seventeen I don't think dancing on the chairs is advisable.
> 
> The songs are lovely. Jamie is enjoying listening to them as well. She has found quite a few that she knows and is amazed when I can sing along with them.
> I love Le Papa Penguin. I have played that for the grandsons before, they love it.
> 
> My day has definitely started with a smile.
Click to expand...

I managed to keep their feet on the floor, but they all did the penguin walk!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

What an exciting _Moto3_ race! There's nothing like atrocious conditions to mix things up, great to see a guy win the race in his home town.

Great stuff!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> What an exciting _Moto3_ race! There's nothing like atrocious conditions to mix things up, great to see a guy win the race in his home town.
> 
> Great stuff!
> Dave


I know sure didn't want to blink.A home town win is great.
Poor Derp he has had to wait to get fed this morning.

Definitely no knitting today will watching the races.


----------



## daralene

Poledra65 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what my Grandparents house in Anchorage, they bought it in 1974. The gate in front has been put in since they sold it.
> It's an acre and a half, the backyard is really great.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=724+E+78th+Ave+Anchorage,+AK+995&layer=c&z=17&iwloc=A&sll=61.150092,-149.869113&cbp=13,186.0,0,0,0&cbll=61.150517,-149.869020&ved=0CAoQ2wU&sa=X&ei=za-3T-z7B56uyQWvn5C9Bw
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing this and was surprised at how it looks very similar to here. Guess the documentaries I have seen always show the winter and country and not the normal homes people live in. Thanks so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing how much it changes from summer to winter. The summers everything gets so green and lush, wandering through the forest is so amazing, then you have the tundra and the wild blueberries and lowbush cranberries, mmm...
Click to expand...

Memories of picking wild blueberries & strawberries in Ontario when we would go to the cabin. No roads there and went by boat. There were brown bears, but they were afraid of us so we never had a problem. I've never had wild cranberries and Mmmmm, I'll bet they are delicious and so nutritious. Thanks so much for sharing about Alaska.
_____________________
re: jumping up and down on the chair
Dave - It's great when they do that, provided they aren't 6ft seventeen yearolds!
_____________________

LOL
_____________________

Off to the Lilac Festival today. What a gorgeous day, but it will be a hot one.


----------



## daralene

gingerwitch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren - We sure look forward to a trip to Alaska. Want to do a train across Canada and on up to Alaska for our 50th wedding anniversary. Our son has been there. Sure enjoy your photos.
> 
> Yes, I noticed last weeks date on the Tea Party but thought it was me not understanding how this was done. At first I thought it was last weeks, got confused, checked further and saw it was this week. Figured it was my wine but now I know it was Dave's martinis. LOL
> 
> Southerngirl - What happened to me when I fed the finches is I ended up with thistles all over my yard. Right now they are taller than the bushes and I have to get out there and get gardening. I really need a gardener. I had no idea that I and my neighbors would end up with such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: the thistle i buy from wm or any bird seed place says specifically on the bag that its treated as to not reseed when dropped, i have used it yr after yr and never have a problem. so sorry for your problems, i know a friend of mine's husband was cursing me (he was just joking) because he had to turn a large pasture under because thistle had taken over, and its very detrimental to cattle, i have heard. so i do know you can feed this seed and not promote it in your yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had a problem with the thistle growing in my yard even though I do feed the finches the niger seeds. I have done so for years and years and my Mother too. She has no problems either. My guess about my feeding is that I dont put out enough niger seed to go to seed. It does not say on the seed bag about it being treated so as not to germinate. I know the little sparrow birds are always on the ground under the niger seed stocking so they must be eating it up too.
> 
> I want to take a train trip from NorthWestern Ontario to Vancouver, British Columbia. I think the trains are a great way to travel and see country too. The only drawback to that is I cant take my little schnauzer with me. Oh well, happy thoughts, I can take my knitting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to check for the treated seed. I don't know why I had such a problem if others didn't, but it is thistle heaven. I won't need to buy any seed, I could just harvest it and sell it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you buy Nyjer seed? It is supposed to be heat treated before importing, but sometimes slip-ups do occur and perhaps your batch was overlooked.
Click to expand...

Mine wasn't heat treated for sure. Got the seed from a special bird store too.This was 10 yrs. ago when I first moved back from Germany. I sure hope nobody knows it was me!! My back yard is very private so I guess I am safe. I don't use pesticides so it is very hard keeping up with them. I am hoping to get one of those metal sticks, not sure how it works, probably electric, and I can put it next to the root and it kills the plant with heat.


----------



## FireballDave

And a great _Moto2_ race as well, what a final lap, just getting to the finish was an achievement! Thom Luthi really kept a cool head as did Claudio Corti and Scott Redding, they all deserved their bubbly!

Real excitement!
Dave


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings everyone and a good Friday night to you all. Dear Dave, I can't imagine where I would ever find FRESH coriander in our neck of the woods. I absolutely LOVE souffles and yours sounds delectable. Might I substitute coriander in a bottle? Not liquid; ground or??? Love your egg cozy(ies). Am now working on a lovely vest with a collar for next winter. A heathered wool yarn that will be so pretty. A friend and I had dinner out and you will never imagine what we ate. We both had sundaes!!! Calories, yes, but yummy, oh my!!! What fun it was being naughty and daring for a change. Hope everyone has a great time on the Tea Party as I know I always look forward to it and thank you, Dave, for hosting it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I think coriander is cilantro, and since that is used a lot in Mexican cooking I should think you'd find it plentiful in markets.
Click to expand...

I've been starting an herb garden this year and reading about them so I found out that coriander is the "seed" of the cilantro plant. It should be available on the spice shelves.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> And a great _Moto2_ race as well, what a final lap, just getting to the finish was an achievement! Thom Luthi really kept a cool head as did Claudio Corti and Scott Redding, they all deserved their bubbly!
> 
> Real excitement!
> Dave


I'll say they deserved it! I think I sat on the edge of my chair the whole race especially the the last lap. Too bad Aidan and Nicholas aren't here to watch today.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a great _Moto2_ race as well, what a final lap, just getting to the finish was an achievement! Thom Luthi really kept a cool head as did Claudio Corti and Scott Redding, they all deserved their bubbly!
> 
> Real excitement!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say they deserved it! I think I sat on the edge of my chair the whole race especially the the last lap. Too bad Aidan and Nicholas aren't here to watch today.
Click to expand...

And a great race in the _MotoGP_ to round it off, what an exciting day!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a great _Moto2_ race as well, what a final lap, just getting to the finish was an achievement! Thom Luthi really kept a cool head as did Claudio Corti and Scott Redding, they all deserved their bubbly!
> 
> Real excitement!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say they deserved it! I think I sat on the edge of my chair the whole race especially the the last lap. Too bad Aidan and Nicholas aren't here to watch today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a great race in the _MotoGP_ to round it off, what an exciting day!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Very exciting, morning! The rest of the day is going to be rather boring after this. Jamie will not be happy to have missed the races this morning.


----------



## Poledra65

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings everyone and a good Friday night to you all. Dear Dave, I can't imagine where I would ever find FRESH coriander in our neck of the woods. I absolutely LOVE souffles and yours sounds delectable. Might I substitute coriander in a bottle? Not liquid; ground or??? Love your egg cozy(ies). Am now working on a lovely vest with a collar for next winter. A heathered wool yarn that will be so pretty. A friend and I had dinner out and you will never imagine what we ate. We both had sundaes!!! Calories, yes, but yummy, oh my!!! What fun it was being naughty and daring for a change. Hope everyone has a great time on the Tea Party as I know I always look forward to it and thank you, Dave, for hosting it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I think coriander is cilantro, and since that is used a lot in Mexican cooking I should think you'd find it plentiful in markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been starting an herb garden this year and reading about them so I found out that coriander is the "seed" of the cilantro plant. It should be available on the spice shelves.
Click to expand...

Walmart has it on their shelves, I've bought it there before.


----------



## Poledra65

Thanks for sharing the Eurovision links Dave, I hadn't heard Katrina and the waves in years, nice start to the day.


----------



## Marianne818

A beautiful morning here to start a peaceful (I hope) Sunday! was a cool 53 degrees this morning, but supposed to be up in the mid 80's this afternoon. Do wish this would continue through the summer but I know it will be much hotter as the days go by. 
I purchased more tomato plants yesterday as the size of my garden has allowed more room than I expected. So will have 2 Early Girls, 2 Beefsteaks, 2 Big Boys, 1 Rutgers Heirloom, 1 Mr Stripey, (never grew this before) 1 Queen Johnson Heirloom, and another Heirloom that I cannot remember the name. Long row of cucumbers, 4 zuchinni, 4 yellow crookneck squash, 2 rows of Blue Lake pole beans and 2 rows of the bush beans. plus of course the rows of carrots and radishes. Oh I keep forgetting the bell peppers, 4 green, 1 red, 1 yellow and 1 orange! have a couple of jalapenos and 2 banana peppers. Will plant the new additions this morning and then sit back and just baby them all along till "picking" time! :thumbup: 
I just joined a new co-op group, not sure how this is going to work out as the first meeting was just a get to know each other and what we hoped to accomplish. I'm looking forward to this even more since I learned that 1 of the members raises Angora goats and spins her yarns!! Another has lamas and spins, another has sheep!!! I might have stuck yarn gold for sure!!
So happy that there might be another Triple Crown winner, can't wait to watch that last race! 
Keeping all in prayers!! Enjoy the day!!!


----------



## gingerwitch

daralene said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren - We sure look forward to a trip to Alaska. Want to do a train across Canada and on up to Alaska for our 50th wedding anniversary. Our son has been there. Sure enjoy your photos.
> 
> Yes, I noticed last weeks date on the Tea Party but thought it was me not understanding how this was done. At first I thought it was last weeks, got confused, checked further and saw it was this week. Figured it was my wine but now I know it was Dave's martinis. LOL
> 
> Southerngirl - What happened to me when I fed the finches is I ended up with thistles all over my yard. Right now they are taller than the bushes and I have to get out there and get gardening. I really need a gardener. I had no idea that I and my neighbors would end up with such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: the thistle i buy from wm or any bird seed place says specifically on the bag that its treated as to not reseed when dropped, i have used it yr after yr and never have a problem. so sorry for your problems, i know a friend of mine's husband was cursing me (he was just joking) because he had to turn a large pasture under because thistle had taken over, and its very detrimental to cattle, i have heard. so i do know you can feed this seed and not promote it in your yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had a problem with the thistle growing in my yard even though I do feed the finches the niger seeds. I have done so for years and years and my Mother too. She has no problems either. My guess about my feeding is that I dont put out enough niger seed to go to seed. It does not say on the seed bag about it being treated so as not to germinate. I know the little sparrow birds are always on the ground under the niger seed stocking so they must be eating it up too.
> 
> I want to take a train trip from NorthWestern Ontario to Vancouver, British Columbia. I think the trains are a great way to travel and see country too. The only drawback to that is I cant take my little schnauzer with me. Oh well, happy thoughts, I can take my knitting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to check for the treated seed. I don't know why I had such a problem if others didn't, but it is thistle heaven. I won't need to buy any seed, I could just harvest it and sell it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you buy Nyjer seed? It is supposed to be heat treated before importing, but sometimes slip-ups do occur and perhaps your batch was overlooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine wasn't heat treated for sure. Got the seed from a special bird store too.This was 10 yrs. ago when I first moved back from Germany. I sure hope nobody knows it was me!! My back yard is very private so I guess I am safe. I don't use pesticides so it is very hard keeping up with them. I am hoping to get one of those metal sticks, not sure how it works, probably electric, and I can put it next to the root and it kills the plant with heat.
Click to expand...

It sounds to me like someone sold you a "bag" of goods!Nyjer is not actually thistle at all, it's an annual plant with a yellow flower. There are lot's of refs. to it online if you're interested, but the fact that you've populated your yard with it tells me you were the victim of an unscrupulous business who sold you a noxious perennial weed--bull thistle, canada thistle or something similar.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings everyone and a good Friday night to you all. Dear Dave, I can't imagine where I would ever find FRESH coriander in our neck of the woods. I absolutely LOVE souffles and yours sounds delectable. Might I substitute coriander in a bottle? Not liquid; ground or??? Love your egg cozy(ies). Am now working on a lovely vest with a collar for next winter. A heathered wool yarn that will be so pretty. A friend and I had dinner out and you will never imagine what we ate. We both had sundaes!!! Calories, yes, but yummy, oh my!!! What fun it was being naughty and daring for a change. Hope everyone has a great time on the Tea Party as I know I always look forward to it and thank you, Dave, for hosting it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I think coriander is cilantro, and since that is used a lot in Mexican cooking I should think you'd find it plentiful in markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been starting an herb garden this year and reading about them so I found out that coriander is the "seed" of the cilantro plant. It should be available on the spice shelves.
Click to expand...

Just to confuse things, in the UK we call both the plant and the spice 'coriander'; the word 'fresh' indicates the herb, 'ground' or 'seeds' for the spice.

The seeds, either whole or ground, are in the spices section of stores, but we usually buy the herb as a pot-plant for the window-sill, and cut as and when needed.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Thanks for sharing the Eurovision links Dave, I hadn't heard Katrina and the waves in years, nice start to the day.


Glad Katrina started the day well, it's a really good song.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll Have Another just won the Preakness!!
> He has another jewel in the triple crown.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a fiver on him!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

He is a great little horse, nothing spectacular to look at except when he breaks out the gas pedal (so to speak) and runs down the other horses.
I only had a bet and wishful thinking going on with the TV. Of course, I was on the edge of my seat. If I'll Have Another does go on to win the next jewel, that will be history. The last triple crown was won 34 years ago. 
Do you bet the horses Dave? I know many do. It is not something that I have done. My BILs do.


----------



## margewhaples

Good morning to all: I woke up to persistent barking this AM. Hobo was back, but very reluctant to re-enter. Wish
he could tell me where he's been and what his story is. He usually eats in the morning and today seems uninterested in food. It seems he always disappears on weekends. Is there a weekend visitor somewhere where he finds company? Will I ever know? Almost no work done this weekend. No knitting either. Did not feel up to tackling any thing. So I read all day yesterday. Try to catch up today. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gingerwitch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren - We sure look forward to a trip to Alaska. Want to do a train across Canada and on up to Alaska for our 50th wedding anniversary. Our son has been there. Sure enjoy your photos.
> 
> Yes, I noticed last weeks date on the Tea Party but thought it was me not understanding how this was done. At first I thought it was last weeks, got confused, checked further and saw it was this week. Figured it was my wine but now I know it was Dave's martinis. LOL
> 
> Southerngirl - What happened to me when I fed the finches is I ended up with thistles all over my yard. Right now they are taller than the bushes and I have to get out there and get gardening. I really need a gardener. I had no idea that I and my neighbors would end up with such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: the thistle i buy from wm or any bird seed place says specifically on the bag that its treated as to not reseed when dropped, i have used it yr after yr and never have a problem. so sorry for your problems, i know a friend of mine's husband was cursing me (he was just joking) because he had to turn a large pasture under because thistle had taken over, and its very detrimental to cattle, i have heard. so i do know you can feed this seed and not promote it in your yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had a problem with the thistle growing in my yard even though I do feed the finches the niger seeds. I have done so for years and years and my Mother too. She has no problems either. My guess about my feeding is that I dont put out enough niger seed to go to seed. It does not say on the seed bag about it being treated so as not to germinate. I know the little sparrow birds are always on the ground under the niger seed stocking so they must be eating it up too.
> 
> I want to take a train trip from NorthWestern Ontario to Vancouver, British Columbia. I think the trains are a great way to travel and see country too. The only drawback to that is I cant take my little schnauzer with me. Oh well, happy thoughts, I can take my knitting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to check for the treated seed. I don't know why I had such a problem if others didn't, but it is thistle heaven. I won't need to buy any seed, I could just harvest it and sell it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you buy Nyjer seed? It is supposed to be heat treated before importing, but sometimes slip-ups do occur and perhaps your batch was overlooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine wasn't heat treated for sure. Got the seed from a special bird store too.This was 10 yrs. ago when I first moved back from Germany. I sure hope nobody knows it was me!! My back yard is very private so I guess I am safe. I don't use pesticides so it is very hard keeping up with them. I am hoping to get one of those metal sticks, not sure how it works, probably electric, and I can put it next to the root and it kills the plant with heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds to me like someone sold you a "bag" of goods!Nyjer is not actually thistle at all, it's an annual plant with a yellow flower. There are lot's of refs. to it online if you're interested, but the fact that you've populated your yard with it tells me you were the victim of an unscrupulous business who sold you a noxious perennial weed--bull thistle, canada thistle or something similar.
Click to expand...

There is Nyger seed and then there is niger thistle seed. There is a difference and the spelling of the word reflects that. I only refer to the seed I buy as niger seed ie. the thistle seed. Nyger seed is not niger seed but comes from a yellow flowered plant found most abundantly in Ethiopia. But then I do live in Canada.


----------



## Joe P

Well, I am finally up. I slept in big time. Watching, 'Seven Year Itch' on channel 71 our TCM station (Turner Classic Movies). Today I have to take the standards to Mother's place but bring lunch from McDonalds we will eat and then I will sit her out on the lenai and cut her hair. I would love to do this in the a.m. because it will be 90 degrees this afternoon. But, she does not function until 2 in the afternoon. Oh well, no big deal I will just wear shorts, flip flops and a t shirt and we won't be out there too long. he he. Then back home. Tomorrow I take her early to the Opthomologist for her eye exam and be fitted for a new pair of glasses she hardly wears. But, am I complaining? he he no not really. She gets new glasses every two years. Do your eyes change that much? I suppose at 91 they do. I am just asking questions this morning. 

I have never been a fan of racing of anything even frogs at Calaveros (sp) County. he he.

take care, 

joe p


----------



## gingerwitch

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Did you buy Nyjer seed? It is supposed to be heat treated before importing, but sometimes slip-ups do occur and perhaps your batch was overlooked.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine wasn't heat treated for sure. Got the seed from a special bird store too.This was 10 yrs. ago when I first moved back from Germany. I sure hope nobody knows it was me!! My back yard is very private so I guess I am safe. I don't use pesticides so it is very hard keeping up with them. I am hoping to get one of those metal sticks, not sure how it works, probably electric, and I can put it next to the root and it kills the plant with heat.
Click to expand...

It sounds to me like someone sold you a "bag" of goods!Nyjer is not actually thistle at all, it's an annual plant with a yellow flower. There are lot's of refs. to it online if you're interested, but the fact that you've populated your yard with it tells me you were the victim of an unscrupulous business who sold you a noxious perennial weed--bull thistle, canada thistle or something similar.[/quote]

There is Nyger seed and then there is niger thistle seed. There is a difference and the spelling of the word reflects that. I only refer to the seed I buy as niger seed ie. the thistle seed. Nyger seed is not niger seed but comes from a yellow flowered plant found most abundantly in Ethiopia. But then I do live in Canada.[/quote]

I really don't want to start a "discussion" with you about this, but the difference is in the spelling only. My husband and I owned a wild bird supply store for years, selling among other things a great deal of bird seed so I'm not just flapping my jaws here. The reasons for the variant spelling may be political correctness, "Nyjer" is now the accepted form. Thistle seed sold in Canada as bird food may in fact be a variety of cirsium or true thistles, but no matter how you spell it, nyjer or niger is not.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I would suppose that the bird seed that I purchase labeled as Niger thistle seed is totally sold as false advertising. But then I live in Canada and because I do, then I must have not been fully knowledgeable about things even though I do know what I read. Sorry Gingerwitch if this offends you but not everyone is as you are nor do they think as you do. Some of us actually have our own opinions and resources that are different than yours. You say that you dont want to have a discussion about this, then dont. Stay out of it.


----------



## Sorlenna

Good morning (at least it is here), all. As it turns out, I did not get any knitting done last night; oldest DD called and we spent a bit over three hours on the phone! That's the kind of interruption/distraction I don't mind, of course.  I got to hear the Grand Boy though he still won't really "talk" on the phone--he just listens, and that's okay, too.

I also got distracted with another pattern I'm thinking about (yeah, if only my hands could keep up with my brain) and wanted to make some notes on that. But I'm close to having the vest knitted, and there should only be shoulder seams (would eliminate those if I could!).

I wonder if one might knit or crochet a bird feeder with fine yarn? It might be too labor-intensive, but when I saw most of the pictures, I thought about it...then again, I'm not quite right most of the time. Heh.

Today? Who knows! I'll get done what I can and see where I am later. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Marilyn K.

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll Have Another just won the Preakness!!
> He has another jewel in the triple crown.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a fiver on him!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a great little horse, nothing spectacular to look at except when he breaks out the gas pedal (so to speak) and runs down the other horses.
> I only had a bet and wishful thinking going on with the TV. Of course, I was on the edge of my seat. If I'll Have Another does go on to win the next jewel, that will be history. The last triple crown was won 34 years ago.
> Do you bet the horses Dave? I know many do. It is not something that I have done. My BILs do.
Click to expand...

I don't bet on horse or anything for that matter. I've always bit a loser - never win a thing. (((ggg But it sure was a beautiful finish. I love horses!!!!


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Well, I am finally up. I slept in big time. Watching, 'Seven Year Itch' on channel 71 our TCM station (Turner Classic Movies). Today I have to take the standards to Mother's place but bring lunch from McDonalds we will eat and then I will sit her out on the lenai and cut her hair. I would love to do this in the a.m. because it will be 90 degrees this afternoon. But, she does not function until 2 in the afternoon. Oh well, no big deal I will just wear shorts, flip flops and a t shirt and we won't be out there too long. he he. Then back home. Tomorrow I take her early to the Opthomologist for her eye exam and be fitted for a new pair of glasses she hardly wears. But, am I complaining? he he no not really. She gets new glasses every two years. Do your eyes change that much? I suppose at 91 they do. I am just asking questions this morning.
> 
> I have never been a fan of racing of anything even frogs at Calaveros (sp) County. he he.
> 
> take care,
> 
> joe p


Up to 20 and over 50 it's essential to get your eyes checked annually, otherwise every two years. Eyesight changes gradually, a lot of people don't notice until it gets really bad and there's a serious problem. Opticians can also spot other medical conditions from eye examinations, often long before other symptoms appear.

Obviously, given my occupation, I always had my eyes checked every year, now it's more frequent because of an ongoing problem in one eye. If you wear spectacles you should be getting them checked annually to make sure there isn't anything nasty going on, it's more important than just being able to read the subtitles on tv.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll Have Another just won the Preakness!!
> He has another jewel in the triple crown.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a fiver on him!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a great little horse, nothing spectacular to look at except when he breaks out the gas pedal (so to speak) and runs down the other horses.
> I only had a bet and wishful thinking going on with the TV. Of course, I was on the edge of my seat. If I'll Have Another does go on to win the next jewel, that will be history. The last triple crown was won 34 years ago.
> Do you bet the horses Dave? I know many do. It is not something that I have done. My BILs do.
Click to expand...

I'm not into betting, unless it's purely for fun. I have a bet or two at Ascot or on the rare occasions I go to a local track with friends, a group of us go to the dogs every so often. I view it as part of the price of my entertainment. If I win, it's an extra drink; if I lose, it's been factored into the cost of my evening out.

I don't have any moral objections to gambling, it just doesn't do anything for me.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an exciting _Moto3_ race! There's nothing like atrocious conditions to mix things up, great to see a guy win the race in his home town.
> 
> Great stuff!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I know sure didn't want to blink.A home town win is great.
> Poor Derp he has had to wait to get fed this morning.
> 
> Definitely no knitting today will watching the races.
Click to expand...

I'll bet Derp let you know he was waiting!


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Good morning to all: I woke up to persistent barking this AM. Hobo was back, but very reluctant to re-enter. Wish
> he could tell me where he's been and what his story is. He usually eats in the morning and today seems uninterested in food. It seems he always disappears on weekends. Is there a weekend visitor somewhere where he finds company? Will I ever know? Almost no work done this weekend. No knitting either. Did not feel up to tackling any thing. So I read all day yesterday. Try to catch up today. Marlark Marge.


That Hobo is a real boy about town, I hope he is not the reason you are tired! Hope Sunday goes better for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Good morning (at least it is here), all. As it turns out, I did not get any knitting done last night; oldest DD called and we spent a bit over three hours on the phone! That's the kind of interruption/distraction I don't mind, of course.  I got to hear the Grand Boy though he still won't really "talk" on the phone--he just listens, and that's okay, too.
> 
> I also got distracted with another pattern I'm thinking about (yeah, if only my hands could keep up with my brain) and wanted to make some notes on that. But I'm close to having the vest knitted, and there should only be shoulder seams (would eliminate those if I could!).
> 
> I wonder if one might knit or crochet a bird feeder with fine yarn? It might be too labor-intensive, but when I saw most of the pictures, I thought about it...then again, I'm not quite right most of the time. Heh.
> 
> Today? Who knows! I'll get done what I can and see where I am later. Have a great day, everyone!


Isn't it great when the little ones start getting interested in talking on the phone, my DGS who is 2 1/2 tries to dial out while his mum is talking to me, he is still a little overwhelmed to talk to me, possibly because I see him so seldom.
Do you chart your designs? before working them? I have a stubborn design for an open work pattern that might come right if I learn to chart- obviously have seen them, but usually only used a colour chart.


----------



## wannabear

Hi myfanwy!

How are things with you? Is it getting chilly there? When you mentioned recently that it was six weeks or so to the shortest day, I was caught off guard. Time is flying! I think I should start on Christmas at about the halfway point and maybe I'd be prepared.


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> I would suppose that the bird seed that I purchase labeled as Niger thistle seed is totally sold as false advertising. But then I live in Canada and because I do, then I must have not been fully knowledgeable about things even though I do know what I read. Sorry Gingerwitch if this offends you but not everyone is as you are nor do they think as you do. Some of us actually have our own opinions and resources that are different than yours. You say that you dont want to have a discussion about this, then dont. Stay out of it.


If you think that your comments might offend Gingerwitch, wouldn't it be better not to give them, but to let it go?


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an exciting _Moto3_ race! There's nothing like atrocious conditions to mix things up, great to see a guy win the race in his home town.
> 
> Great stuff!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I know sure didn't want to blink.A home town win is great.
> Poor Derp he has had to wait to get fed this morning.
> 
> Definitely no knitting today will watching the races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet Derp let you know he was waiting!
Click to expand...

 He stands at the window and looks in to see if anyone is paying attention. I would have missed a very exciting race.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren - Sorry I've forgotten, is Derp a lamb or a calf?


----------



## wannabear

The meanings of words are not matters of opinion.


----------



## gingerwitch

wannabear said:


> The meanings of words are not matters of opinion.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Hi myfanwy!
> 
> How are things with you? Is it getting chilly there? When you mentioned recently that it was six weeks or so to the shortest day, I was caught off guard. Time is flying! I think I should start on Christmas at about the halfway point and maybe I'd be prepared.


Hi! wannabear! It is definitely getting chillier in the mornings. In one part of the South Island where I had hoped to live, years ago, yesterday morning it was down to -9C. I need to put on my zip up jacket when I first get up. The indoor temperature is 15C, which is not quite cold enough to wear my fingerless mitts for typing. The morning news is just starting on the telly- to a boating accident locally, with a man and child missing on one of the harbours, silly people, 10 in a dinghy, and no life jackets! and a bad earthquake in Italy. The Lockerbie bomber has finally died. And so life goes on! Have not yet got through my self imposed mid-year Christmas, both the GC are a month out each side of Christmas, so I try to have a major something for them for the winter, I remember July [birthday] being an eternity to Christmas!! Bother, it is forecast for afternoon showers, I better get my self organised for an early start [out] Bread bakers have a tradition of starting the day early.
Happy day to both you and Maddie!


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suppose that the bird seed that I purchase labeled as Niger thistle seed is totally sold as false advertising. But then I live in Canada and because I do, then I must have not been fully knowledgeable about things even though I do know what I read. Sorry Gingerwitch if this offends you but not everyone is as you are nor do they think as you do. Some of us actually have our own opinions and resources that are different than yours. You say that you dont want to have a discussion about this, then dont. Stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that your comments might offend Gingerwitch, wouldn't it be better not to give them, but to let it go?
Click to expand...

Does Gingerwitch post comments that offend me? wouldn't it be better for her not to give them, but to let it go? She seems to forget (very conveniently) that hers is not the final say so or the only one who has experience with things. She does seem to believe that her word is the gospel truth about everything and to put me down as an inferior person who does not speak the truth. Essentially, she is calling me a liar. Now that is not fair nor is it truthful.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to all: I woke up to persistent barking this AM. Hobo was back, but very reluctant to re-enter. Wish
> he could tell me where he's been and what his story is. He usually eats in the morning and today seems uninterested in food. It seems he always disappears on weekends. Is there a weekend visitor somewhere where he finds company? Will I ever know? Almost no work done this weekend. No knitting either. Did not feel up to tackling any thing. So I read all day yesterday. Try to catch up today. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> That Hobo is a real boy about town, I hope he is not the reason you are tired! Hope Sunday goes better for you!
Click to expand...

We would all like to know where Hobo goes!! It does appear that myfanwy has put into words what we are thinking -- Hobo is a real boy about town!! Is there someone who could follow him to see if he has "another family" anywhere about?


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> NanaCaren - Sorry I've forgotten, is Derp a lamb or a calf?


He is a lamb that thinks he's a dog. As soon as I can get him to drink from a bucket he will go into the pasture with the rest of the lambs.


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suppose that the bird seed that I purchase labeled as Niger thistle seed is totally sold as false advertising. But then I live in Canada and because I do, then I must have not been fully knowledgeable about things even though I do know what I read. Sorry Gingerwitch if this offends you but not everyone is as you are nor do they think as you do. Some of us actually have our own opinions and resources that are different than yours. You say that you dont want to have a discussion about this, then dont. Stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that your comments might offend Gingerwitch, wouldn't it be better not to give them, but to let it go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Gingerwitch post comments that offend me? wouldn't it be better for her not to give them, but to let it go? She seems to forget (very conveniently) that hers is not the final say so or the only one who has experience with things. She does seem to believe that her word is the gospel truth about everything and to put me down as an inferior person who does not speak the truth. Essentially, she is calling me a liar. Now that is not fair nor is it truthful.
Click to expand...

We are all entitled to give our opinions, and they are bound to differ at times, but I can't see that this means you are calling the other person 'inferior' or 'a liar.'


----------



## Poledra65

Poor Derp, he's going to be very disillusioned when he that happens. lol...
Keep us updated on his escapades, I think we have all fallen in love with him.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Derp, he's going to be very disillusioned when he that happens. lol...
> Keep us updated on his escapades, I think we have all fallen in love with him.


It will be an adjustment for them all. I think the dog will miss him, they chase each other around the yard. 
I will continue to post pictures and updates.


----------



## Poledra65

The Copper Center Lodge, built in 1898 about 8miles from where I grew up in Glennallen, Alaska burnt down this morning, so so sad, it was a landmark and such wonderful memories it had.


----------



## Lurker 2

Well! sounds like it might be an interesting day on the TP, but I must get on with the day- the weekend is over for us, and I need to get out and do some shopping for the DH. Inevitably it will take an age to catch up. because for most of you it is still Sunday. the dogs and the DH will both need their breakfast before I go. We are very lucky, at present now I am on Superannuation I have a bus/rail pass that kicks in at 9am. It is a huge help, but already our conservative government is talking of cutting it out to save dollars- I hope their majority is slim enough for them to remember they will have to be voted in again in 2 years time to do it. [we have a 3 year parliamentary term- far too short in MHO]
Happy Day all!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> The Copper Center Lodge, built in 1898 about 8miles from where I grew up in Glennallen, Alaska burnt down this morning, so so sad, it was a landmark and such wonderful memories it had.


Lovely pictures. How sad that the lodge has burnt down.


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> Well! sounds like it might be an interesting day on the TP, but I must get on with the day- the weekend is over for us, and I need to get out and do some shopping for the DH. Inevitably it will take an age to catch up. because for most of you it is still Sunday. the dogs and the DH will both need their breakfast before I go. We are very lucky, at present now I am on Superannuation I have a bus/rail pass that kicks in at 9am. It is a huge help, but already our conservative government is talking of cutting it out to save dollars- I hope their majority is slim enough for them to remember they will have to be voted in again in 2 years time to do it. [we have a 3 year parliamentary term- far too short in MHO]
> Happy Day all!!!


Would they really _save_ dollars or just earn fewer dollars? Is the public transport running at full capacity or are seats empty? If you aren't keeping a paying customer out, then they are not truly going to save any money by not letting you ride along. And if they want to _earn_ more money out of the pockets of retired folks - well, shame on them.


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you, I found them on line since all my photos of home are on hard copy, but they are a better view than mine anyway I'm sure. 
I hope they rebuild, it won't be the same but...


----------



## gingerwitch

For the record, I would like to say that I would never resort to name calling in any situation or for any reason; it simply isn't in my nature. I have no reason to put others down and will not participate in activities or discussions that lend themselves to that sort of petty discourse. I'm here to enjoy the company of others, to learn from them and to exchange information. If I present a statement as a fact, it is because it is easily verified by research, and I think I am learning to watch how vociferously I voice my opinions!


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suppose that the bird seed that I purchase labeled as Niger thistle seed is totally sold as false advertising. But then I live in Canada and because I do, then I must have not been fully knowledgeable about things even though I do know what I read. Sorry Gingerwitch if this offends you but not everyone is as you are nor do they think as you do. Some of us actually have our own opinions and resources that are different than yours. You say that you dont want to have a discussion about this, then dont. Stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that your comments might offend Gingerwitch, wouldn't it be better not to give them, but to let it go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Gingerwitch post comments that offend me? wouldn't it be better for her not to give them, but to let it go? She seems to forget (very conveniently) that hers is not the final say so or the only one who has experience with things. She does seem to believe that her word is the gospel truth about everything and to put me down as an inferior person who does not speak the truth. Essentially, she is calling me a liar. Now that is not fair nor is it truthful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all entitled to give our opinions, and they are bound to differ at times, but I can't see that this means you are calling the other person 'inferior' or 'a liar.'
Click to expand...

You are not aware of her history here at the tea party. Ever since she has been "attending" the tea party, she has always seen it as her duty to degrade any answers or opinions of mine. This is not the first time she is doing this. I refuse to be put down by her. I am also entitled to my opinions and my experiences. If you read between her lines, you will definitly see that this is what she is doing. I can post something that is a fact according to my research and my experiences and she will come back and post about how she is "not just flapping her gums" but that her word and only her word is what is the acceptable truth. I guess that if she finds what I post so abhorrent to her then she does not have to attend the tea party. I am sorry that you are witnessing what is going on between Gingerwitch and myself and sorry to anyone else who is also experiencing this. I am not someone who is timid and one who is to be pushed around.


----------



## Lurker 2

this mornings sunrise.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> this mornings sunrise.


How beautiful, thank you for posting. I didn't see the sunrise here this morning.


----------



## gingerwitch

I would like to continue on the Tea Party today as I haven't been here for a while and it's pouring with rain outside BUT..I think it's wiser for me to sign off for a while to give you guys a break from all this nonsense--I'm going to "tend to my knitting" as my old granny used to say...have a great day everyone!


----------



## wannabear

gingerwitch said:


> I would like to continue on the Tea Party today as I haven't been here for a while and it's pouring with rain outside BUT..I think it's wiser for me to sign off for a while to give you guys a break from all this nonsense--I'm going to "tend to my knitting" as my old granny used to say...have a great day everyone!


You should not feel you have to leave.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> The Copper Center Lodge, built in 1898 about 8miles from where I grew up in Glennallen, Alaska burnt down this morning, so so sad, it was a landmark and such wonderful memories it had.


So sad the building has burnt down.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> this mornings sunrise.


How lovely, pretty much all I've had for weeks has been blanket cloud cover, the skies have been really boring. The Met Office has threatened some sunshine tomorrow, I'll take an umbrella and rubber galoshes when I go out, just in case!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> The Copper Center Lodge, built in 1898 about 8miles from where I grew up in Glennallen, Alaska burnt down this morning, so so sad, it was a landmark and such wonderful memories it had.


What a great area to grow up in, how sad the building has burned down. I hope something can be salvaged and that it is rebuilt, it looks so a much a part of the scene.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well! sounds like it might be an interesting day on the TP, but I must get on with the day- the weekend is over for us, and I need to get out and do some shopping for the DH. Inevitably it will take an age to catch up. because for most of you it is still Sunday. the dogs and the DH will both need their breakfast before I go. We are very lucky, at present now I am on Superannuation I have a bus/rail pass that kicks in at 9am. It is a huge help, but already our conservative government is talking of cutting it out to save dollars- I hope their majority is slim enough for them to remember they will have to be voted in again in 2 years time to do it. [we have a 3 year parliamentary term- far too short in MHO]
> Happy Day all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would they really _save_ dollars or just earn fewer dollars? Is the public transport running at full capacity or are seats empty? If you aren't keeping a paying customer out, then they are not truly going to save any money by not letting you ride along. And if they want to _earn_ more money out of the pockets of retired folks - well, shame on them.
Click to expand...

That is why we can't travel before 9. We are lucky, we can use the concession all day, some cities it is only till 3pm. It has just been announced that our storm water pipes seriously need renewal. That is going to cost millions. The Mayor is trying to put the railway system first, always a problem of how they use your rates!


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> this mornings sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely, pretty much all I've had for weeks has been blanket cloud cover, the skies have been really boring. The Met Office has threatened some sunshine tomorrow, I'll take an umbrella and rubber galoshes when I go out, just in case!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave, glad you are back on line, thank you to our host!


----------



## FireballDave

The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.

I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> this mornings sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely, pretty much all I've had for weeks has been blanket cloud cover, the skies have been really boring. The Met Office has threatened some sunshine tomorrow, I'll take an umbrella and rubber galoshes when I go out, just in case!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Cloud cover would be welcomed today when working outdoors.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.
> 
> I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.
> 
> Dave


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

people - it is time to let this go - such nannering from adults - i buyl thistle seed - i don't care how it is spelled - if the birds eat it that's all i'm interested in. drop it now!!!

sam



5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suppose that the bird seed that I purchase labeled as Niger thistle seed is totally sold as false advertising. But then I live in Canada and because I do, then I must have not been fully knowledgeable about things even though I do know what I read. Sorry Gingerwitch if this offends you but not everyone is as you are nor do they think as you do. Some of us actually have our own opinions and resources that are different than yours. You say that you dont want to have a discussion about this, then dont. Stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that your comments might offend Gingerwitch, wouldn't it be better not to give them, but to let it go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Gingerwitch post comments that offend me? wouldn't it be better for her not to give them, but to let it go? She seems to forget (very conveniently) that hers is not the final say so or the only one who has experience with things. She does seem to believe that her word is the gospel truth about everything and to put me down as an inferior person who does not speak the truth. Essentially, she is calling me a liar. Now that is not fair nor is it truthful.
Click to expand...


----------



## flockie

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.
> 
> I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I agree with both of you. Sometimes I want to put my own two cents in..... and then realize that is only adding fuel to an on going fire. Many times I have logged out and avoided reading these comments as I dislike it when folks persist in head butting. Also, Sam has always said it best when he suggested that it needs to stop.

Please don't stop the Tea Party Dave! I have enjoyed 'meeting' all the folks that come to the party.

Flockie


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.
> 
> I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with both of you. Sometimes I want to put my own two cents in..... and then realize that is only adding fuel to an on going fire. Many times I have logged out and avoided reading these comments as I dislike it when folks persist in head butting. Also, Sam has always said it best when he suggested that it needs to stop.
> 
> Please don't stop the Tea Party Dave! I have enjoyed 'meeting' all the folks that come to the party.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

Hi! 
How have you been? Haven't seen you on here much.


----------



## Silverowl

FireballDave said:


> The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.
> 
> I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.
> 
> Dave


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Gail

It's cold, windy, and rainy in Duluth today. I currently have apple blossoms "snowing" in my yard. We had our first "cooler by the lake" summer weather on Friday. It was 87F at the airport and a few miles away by the lake it was 57F. It had been warmer in the morning, but when the wind switched, the temperature near the lake dropped nearly 30 degrees in 20 minutes - typical for Duluth. 
I've spent the week-end at GD's sporting events. She had a double and triple in her softball game. The triple would have been a home run if the 30 mile per hour wind had not been blowing toward home plate. Yesterday was an all day volleyball tournament. The team didn't do well, but she played well. I got to visit with a good high school friend of my son - haven't seen her for 25 years, so it was great.
I enjoyed the Alaska pictures. AkAngel, you sound like a very welcoming person. I'm sure anyone visiting would have a wonderful time. My brother was the high school football coach at Eilson for many years and the last four years of his life coached at North Pole. When my son and I were in Alaska for his funeral, we were greeted with open arms by everyone. I've never felt so welcome anywhere. So, your warm entry brought back good feelings about Alaska.
As usual, all the pictures, recipes, patterns, and music have made my day more enjoyable.
Dave, I agree with you about keeping the forum light hearted and positive. So please, let's all do our best to do so. 
Blessings to you all. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Poledra65

Myfawny, beautiful sunrise, thank you for sharing it, our sunrise usually seems to just go from dark to light before I even realize it. 
Dave, it couldn't have been said better, I think we all agree with you. 
Interior Alaska is wonderful to grow up in, we were able to traipse through the woods, build tree forts, and rope swings. We would be out playing hide and seek or kick the can until 3am if our parents didn't realize what time it was since it stays so light during the summer.


----------



## flockie

NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.
> 
> I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with both of you. Sometimes I want to put my own two cents in..... and then realize that is only adding fuel to an on going fire. Many times I have logged out and avoided reading these comments as I dislike it when folks persist in head butting. Also, Sam has always said it best when he suggested that it needs to stop.
> 
> Please don't stop the Tea Party Dave! I have enjoyed 'meeting' all the folks that come to the party.
> 
> Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!
> How have you been? Haven't seen you on here much.
Click to expand...

Hi, I'm well. I have been doing some temp work the last two weeks, working about 4 - 6 hours each day. Then, when I get home - making dinner, doing dishes, catching up with the TP posts, and trying to finish up some potholders and dishcloths for a couple swaps. Then, doing lots of reading, finished the Hunger Games trilogy and a couple Nora Roberts books. So, sort of busy with lots of little things. Hope you are well also, really enjoy reading about your farm, the animals, the pictures you posted..... and your grandkids. Thanks for asking, Caren.

Flockie


----------



## wannabear

How'd you like The Hunger Games?


----------



## flockie

wannabear said:


> How'd you like The Hunger Games?


I really enjoyed all the books. It always seems to amaze me how authors come up with some of these kinds of stories. Talk about a creative mind! I do wish to see the movie, perhaps I will have to wait until the DVD is released.


----------



## flockie

Poledra, what nice pictures of the lodge, such a shame that it burnt down. Visiting Alaska has been a dream of mine. Perhaps, someday. 

Myfanwy, loved the sunrise. The sky is so pretty, kind of strange to me that you are heading into winter and we are nearing the end of spring and will be into summer soon.


----------



## wannabear

Part of the movie was filmed right here!


----------



## alibee

Just got home from a weekend in London. Have to agree with Dave, I don't think it will be very pleasant travelling there during the Olympics.


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.
> 
> I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with both of you. Sometimes I want to put my own two cents in..... and then realize that is only adding fuel to an on going fire. Many times I have logged out and avoided reading these comments as I dislike it when folks persist in head butting. Also, Sam has always said it best when he suggested that it needs to stop.
> 
> Please don't stop the Tea Party Dave! I have enjoyed 'meeting' all the folks that come to the party.
> 
> Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!
> How have you been? Haven't seen you on here much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I'm well. I have been doing some temp work the last two weeks, working about 4 - 6 hours each day. Then, when I get home - making dinner, doing dishes, catching up with the TP posts, and trying to finish up some potholders and dishcloths for a couple swaps. Then, doing lots of reading, finished the Hunger Games trilogy and a couple Nora Roberts books. So, sort of busy with lots of little things. Hope you are well also, really enjoy reading about your farm, the animals, the pictures you posted..... and your grandkids. Thanks for asking, Caren.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

Sounds as if you've been as busy as I have lately. Today we are working outdoors. I'm taking a break from the sun and delegating.


----------



## iamsam

check your tv listing for tonight - 9:00 edt - tom selleck will be on playing jesse stone again - written by robert parker - one of my favorite authors. think this is the eighth one he has done - they are a stand alone story so you need not worry about not watching the others. one reason i enjoy them so much is they follow the book religiously - the script is lifted right out of the book. i watched one with book in hand and was surprised that they changed nothing. think you should enjoy it.

sam


----------



## BarbaraSD

I'll bet raising your own beef would be way more expensive than buying top-rated beef from a butcher. How do you like your Weber Grill? A guy on local radio was saying he likes his better than his more expensive barbecue grill.
~~~~~~~~~


Joe P said:


> We are grilling NY one inch steaks on our new Weber Grill Mother bought us for Christmas, and having tossed salad, with a baked potato with cut chives from the garden. The fresh cut (our garden) tomato makes the salad super special. These steaks were so expensive, wish I had land so I could raise our own like we use to on the farm up home. he he.
> 
> joe p


----------



## iamsam

i have an idea raising your own beef is more expensive but at least you know what is in it.

sam



BarbaraSD said:


> I'll bet raising your own beef would be way more expensive than buying top-rated beef from a butcher. How do you like your Weber Grill? A guy on local radio was saying he likes his better than his more expensive barbecue grill.
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are grilling NY one inch steaks on our new Weber Grill Mother bought us for Christmas, and having tossed salad, with a baked potato with cut chives from the garden. The fresh cut (our garden) tomato makes the salad super special. These steaks were so expensive, wish I had land so I could raise our own like we use to on the farm up home. he he.
> 
> joe p
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> check your tv listing for tonight - 9:00 edt - tom selleck will be on playing jesse stone again - written by robert parker - one of my favorite authors. think this is the eighth one he has done - they are a stand alone story so you need not worry about not watching the others. one reason i enjoy them so much is they follow the book religiously - the script is lifted right out of the book. i watched one with book in hand and was surprised that they changed nothing. think you should enjoy it.
> 
> sam


I will have to check and see if I can find it. Thanks.


----------



## iamsam

its on cbs.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> check your tv listing for tonight - 9:00 edt - tom selleck will be on playing jesse stone again - written by robert parker - one of my favorite authors. think this is the eighth one he has done - they are a stand alone story so you need not worry about not watching the others. one reason i enjoy them so much is they follow the book religiously - the script is lifted right out of the book. i watched one with book in hand and was surprised that they changed nothing. think you should enjoy it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to check and see if I can find it. Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> its on cbs.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> check your tv listing for tonight - 9:00 edt - tom selleck will be on playing jesse stone again - written by robert parker - one of my favorite authors. think this is the eighth one he has done - they are a stand alone story so you need not worry about not watching the others. one reason i enjoy them so much is they follow the book religiously - the script is lifted right out of the book. i watched one with book in hand and was surprised that they changed nothing. think you should enjoy it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to check and see if I can find it. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

FireballDave said:


> The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.
> 
> I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.
> 
> Dave


I agree. That needs to be done in a separate thread or PM, not on the tea party. Most of us do not want to listen to the bickering. I have enough of that in my life outside the TP. I come her for good conversation and ideas from people all over the world. I want the tea party to continue as it is.


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> check your tv listing for tonight - 9:00 edt - tom selleck will be on playing jesse stone again - written by robert parker - one of my favorite authors. think this is the eighth one he has done - they are a stand alone story so you need not worry about not watching the others. one reason i enjoy them so much is they follow the book religiously - the script is lifted right out of the book. i watched one with book in hand and was surprised that they changed nothing. think you should enjoy it.
> 
> sam


I like Tom Selleck in anything! He has aged well.


----------



## FireballDave

alibee said:


> Just got home from a weekend in London. Have to agree with Dave, I don't think it will be very pleasant travelling there during the Olympics.


I hope you had a good weekend. The transport system copes most of the time, one of the reasons it can handle millions of passengers every day is that most of them know and understand the system; throwing so many confused visitors into the complex maze is not going to make life easy for anyone. As for the roads, taking out so many lanes from major thoroughfares for IOC members is hardly going to help the rest of us.

We'll get some idea of their ability to plan when the cigarette lighter in an upturned cheese-grater relay hits the capital and the week-day road-closures begin. Should be fun!

Dave


----------



## iamsam

I like Tom Selleck in anything! He has aged well.[/quote]

just a funny aside - wonder if he can still get into those tiny shorts he used to wear on magnum pi? lol

sam


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> this mornings sunrise.


I love these pictures. I'm not usually up to see our pretty sunrises.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> this mornings sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely, pretty much all I've had for weeks has been blanket cloud cover, the skies have been really boring. The Met Office has threatened some sunshine tomorrow, I'll take an umbrella and rubber galoshes when I go out, just in case!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I don't think I've heard the word galoshes for decades.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> check your tv listing for tonight - 9:00 edt - tom selleck will be on playing jesse stone again - written by robert parker - one of my favorite authors. think this is the eighth one he has done - they are a stand alone story so you need not worry about not watching the others. one reason i enjoy them so much is they follow the book religiously - the script is lifted right out of the book. i watched one with book in hand and was surprised that they changed nothing. think you should enjoy it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I like Tom Selleck in anything! He has aged well.
Click to expand...

Yes he has!!!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I like Tom Selleck in anything! He has aged well.


just a funny aside - wonder if he can still get into those tiny shorts he used to wear on magnum pi? lol

sam[/quote]

lol...too funny. 
I think my fave Tom Selleck were Shadow Riders and the Sacketts. 
Of course I love Sam Elliot too...lol


----------



## Joe P

Dave, I feel like an idiot and do appreciate your information and I will totally abide what you say. Please sign me grateful and kinda dumbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb.he '
he

joe p

hehe


FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am finally up. I slept in big time. Watching, 'Seven Year Itch' on channel 71 our TCM station (Turner Classic Movies). Today I have to take the standards to Mother's place but bring lunch from McDonalds we will eat and then I will sit her out on the lenai and cut her hair. I would love to do this in the a.m. because it will be 90 degrees this afternoon. But, she does not function until 2 in the afternoon. Oh well, no big deal I will just wear shorts, flip flops and a t shirt and we won't be out there too long. he he. Then back home. Tomorrow I take her early to the Opthomologist for her eye exam and be fitted for a new pair of glasses she hardly wears. But, am I complaining? he he no not really. She gets new glasses every two years. Do your eyes change that much? I suppose at 91 they do. I am just asking questions this morning.
> 
> I have never been a fan of racing of anything even frogs at Calaveros (sp) County. he he.
> 
> take care,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 20 and over 50 it's essential to get your eyes checked annually, otherwise every two years. Eyesight changes gradually, a lot of people don't notice until it gets really bad and there's a serious problem. Opticians can also spot other medical conditions from eye examinations, often long before other symptoms appear.
> 
> Obviously, given my occupation, I always had my eyes checked every year, now it's more frequent because of an ongoing problem in one eye. If you wear spectacles you should be getting them checked annually to make sure there isn't anything nasty going on, it's more important than just being able to read the subtitles on tv.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i have an idea raising your own beef is more expensive but at least you know what is in it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet raising your own beef would be way more expensive than buying top-rated beef from a butcher. How do you like your Weber Grill? A guy on local radio was saying he likes his better than his more expensive barbecue grill.
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are grilling NY one inch steaks on our new Weber Grill Mother bought us for Christmas, and having tossed salad, with a baked potato with cut chives from the garden. The fresh cut (our garden) tomato makes the salad super special. These steaks were so expensive, wish I had land so I could raise our own like we use to on the farm up home. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It is expensive these days raising your own beef. The best thing is you can have really expensive cuts, the down fall is you also have cuts you might not choose to buy.


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Isn't it great when the little ones start getting interested in talking on the phone, my DGS who is 2 1/2 tries to dial out while his mum is talking to me, he is still a little overwhelmed to talk to me, possibly because I see him so seldom.
> Do you chart your designs? before working them? I have a stubborn design for an open work pattern that might come right if I learn to chart- obviously have seen them, but usually only used a colour chart.


Yes--he loves to push the buttons for Oma (making me deaf, child!). LOL But he is at that age. She says when he hears my voice his eyes get big and he looks like he's trying to figure it out. Soon enough, he will!

I sometimes do chart the designs, especially if something seems amiss. I don't think I could have kept the pattern straight with the decreases if I hadn't. I used to print out knitting graph paper, but now I just use regular--it's easy enough to see what isn't working. I don't know why I avoided knitting charts for so long; I've been cross stitching forever and somehow didn't see the connection at first...but once I realized how similar they were, it was much easier!

We are awaiting the "ring of fire" here! The annular eclipse is happening in about an hour and a half--hope to get pictures if we can figure out how to reflect or filter the cameras properly. Now, I'm off to supper...


----------



## Joe P

You know in the years when we raised our own beef it was cheaper but now I think you are correct it would probably cost more than buying it under celophane. He he. The Weber is wonderful. We have the $100.00 one that uses charcoal and we put wood chips on it for flavor. Love the meat. Thanks for your comment. 

joe p


----------



## Joe P

Sam, you got a good point there. love it. I just love this forum we have such good fun. he he.

joe p



thewren said:


> i have an idea raising your own beef is more expensive but at least you know what is in it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet raising your own beef would be way more expensive than buying top-rated beef from a butcher. How do you like your Weber Grill? A guy on local radio was saying he likes his better than his more expensive barbecue grill.
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are grilling NY one inch steaks on our new Weber Grill Mother bought us for Christmas, and having tossed salad, with a baked potato with cut chives from the garden. The fresh cut (our garden) tomato makes the salad super special. These steaks were so expensive, wish I had land so I could raise our own like we use to on the farm up home. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Sam you are correct it is on at 8 p.m. on Channel 5 (CBS) and I will watch it after two 60 Minute's programs because the Masterpiece Theatre with the new Sherlock Holmes is not my favorite, sorry to say. I love the older versions of Sherlock. hummmmmmmmmm.... sorry 

joe p


----------



## FireballDave

I hope I wasn't too forceful Joe, but regular eye-checks really are a good idea and worth getting done regularly.

Dave


----------



## siouxann

Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!


----------



## BarbaraSD

thewren said:


> check your tv listing for tonight - 9:00 edt - tom selleck will be on playing jesse stone again - written by robert parker - one of my favorite authors. think this is the eighth one he has done - they are a stand alone story so you need not worry about not watching the others. one reason i enjoy them so much is they follow the book religiously - the script is lifted right out of the book. i watched one with book in hand and was surprised that they changed nothing. think you should enjoy it. sam


~~~~~~~~~~~~
Already have it set to tape the show. Also watching the final episode of Celebrity Apprentice. Been quite entertaining. That Aubrey gal is sure full of herself.

So sad about R.B. Parker's passing. He's been a favorite author of mine, too. I saw a book at Costco with Parker's name along with another's. Just saw this at Wikipedia:

"In April 2011, the Parker Estatehis widow Joan, and sons Dan & Daviddecided together with Parker's publishers, to continue two series of his books.[24][25]

New Jesse Stone novels will be written by longtime friend and collaborator, Michael Brandman.
New Spenser novels will be written by journalist/writer Ace Atkins."

(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_B._Parker)


----------



## BarbaraSD

thewren said:


> I like Tom Selleck in anything! He has aged well.


just a funny aside - wonder if he can still get into those tiny shorts he used to wear on magnum pi? lol

sam[/quote]

LOL. They were short!


----------



## Sorlenna

siouxann said:


> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!


Good luck! I have basil sprouts and planted a few more herbs today in pots (seeds). I am going to try out some pots along the wall, since that is in the shade most of the time. We'll see!


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!


I love your garden. My mom has been planting her gardens in buckets for sometime now. It is easier to take care of no weeding. I grow most of my tomatoes in large pots on my deck. Good Luck!


----------



## Joe P

absolutely not you were not too forceful, I am real good at taking advice. Just keep it coming. I love all of you on the forum and I never take offense. seriously, I don't. I want to see the eclipse but I am trying to figure how to watch it, we use to have viewers at home but I don't have them here. We will see it comes up in 45 minutes. I think. take care, Dave. 

joe p


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!


You have been busy, good luck with them. We grow tomatoes and courgettes in plastic 'gro-bags' in the UK and they come up fine, you just need to remember they'll be depending on you for water and feeding and all will be well.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! I have basil sprouts and planted a few more herbs today in pots (seeds). I am going to try out some pots along the wall, since that is in the shade most of the time. We'll see!
Click to expand...

Good Luck with your herb pots, I hope they work out for you.


----------



## Joe P

I love your gardening YOU ROCK!!! Yeah for you. I love fresh things from the garden. We picked our tomato from the Beef steak plant (you know we are early here in deep, deep Texas ( the banans zone) he he. and it is 3 inches across and very deep it is just beautiful. We will eat it tomorrow after we chill it in the fridge. A lot of people don't chill their tomatoes but we do. take care,

joe p


----------



## Joe P

O'k, I hope I did not tell you all this but I am older and I am lazy enough not to look back, How rude is that? Mother loved her hamburger, fries, sr coffee from McDonald's restaurant her fav meal. I cut her hair on the lenai and the standards stood close on leads and have white hair over them and it was comical. I wish I had a camera to take a picture of that. We had a laugh. She looks so cute and I call it "PERKY" in her new do. She has white, white hair and naturally curly or wavy hair and people just love to talk to her about how beautiful it is. Her hair is so easy to style and cut. love doing it. take care kids and have a good night if I don't add anything else later. 

joe p


----------



## KatyNora

FireballDave said:


> We'll get some idea of their ability to plan when the cigarette lighter in an upturned cheese-grater relay hits the capital ...


Dave, you do have a way with words! Thanks for another great image.


----------



## siouxann

Thanks for all your well-wishes! I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## siouxann

KatyNora said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get some idea of their ability to plan when the cigarette lighter in an upturned cheese-grater relay hits the capital ...
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, you do have a way with words! Thanks for another great image.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flockie

Souixann
We plant most everything in pots here, also. It's not that we don't have the room...... the soil isn't great, and we have a neighbor who just has weeds growing in his weeds, and our soil is connected to his. We plant tomatoes, parsley, chives, rosemary, and usually pansies, petunias, sweet potato vine, vinca, but the flowers are usually what looks good and the price of the flat. The only things directly planted in the ground are several bushes, couple small evergreen trees. I like that you are using the totes for planters.


----------



## Lurker 2

flockie said:


> Poledra, what nice pictures of the lodge, such a shame that it burnt down. Visiting Alaska has been a dream of mine. Perhaps, someday.
> 
> Myfanwy, loved the sunrise. The sky is so pretty, kind of strange to me that you are heading into winter and we are nearing the end of spring and will be into summer soon.


It came and went very quickly, the forecast is for rain, but at the moment it is quite warm at 19C inside. My spring flowers are germinating, but so slow as the weather cools, I hope I don't lose them- the snails and slugs are flourishing!!


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> this mornings sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these pictures. I'm not usually up to see our pretty sunrises.
Click to expand...

I usually am up in time because I like to make our own bread, consequently go to bed rather early! we are getting a lot of pale pinks at the moment!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> You have been busy, good luck with them. We grow tomatoes and courgettes in plastic 'gro-bags' in the UK and they come up fine, you just need to remember they'll be depending on you for water and feeding and all will be well.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Do you have any vegetables growing yet or is it still too cold?


----------



## BarbaraSD

I prefer my tomatoes chilled, too. Have to tell you a funny story. Do you get those really large, green tomato worms where you live? I was pregnant at the time and a friend had an Oscar fish and I would pick those worms off the tomato plant, put them in the jar and freeze them for his fish. It was the whole connection for picking off those worms, and eating a warm tomato that evening that turned me against tomatoes for a very long time and probably why, to this day, I prefer my tomatoes cold.



Joe P said:


> I love your gardening YOU ROCK!!! Yeah for you. I love fresh things from the garden. We picked our tomato from the Beef steak plant (you know we are early here in deep, deep Texas ( the banans zone) he he. and it is 3 inches across and very deep it is just beautiful. We will eat it tomorrow after we chill it in the fridge. A lot of people don't chill their tomatoes but we do. take care,
> 
> joe p


----------



## FireballDave

Well I managed to come up with an alternative motif for this year's Eurovision Song Contest and put a microphone on a napkin ring:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82709-1.html#1535108

Hope you like it.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!


there is so much hope and anticipation when your garden is at this point, poor NanaCaren with her son's goats!!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> this mornings sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these pictures. I'm not usually up to see our pretty sunrises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I usually am up in time because I like to make our own bread, consequently go to bed rather early! we are getting a lot of pale pinks at the moment!
Click to expand...

I have no bread-making talent, so I use a bread machine. But we have very good local organic whole wheat flour.


----------



## mjs

BarbaraSD said:


> I prefer my tomatoes chilled, too. Have to tell you a funny story. Do you get those really large, green tomato worms where you live? I was pregnant at the time and a friend had an Oscar fish and I would pick those worms off the tomato plant, put them in the jar and freeze them for his fish. It was the whole connection for picking off those worms, and eating a warm tomato that evening that turned me against tomatoes for a very long time and probably why, to this day, I prefer my tomatoes cold.
> 
> It's old fashioned, but I like my tomatoes skinless, so I always peel them.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your gardening YOU ROCK!!! Yeah for you. I love fresh things from the garden. We picked our tomato from the Beef steak plant (you know we are early here in deep, deep Texas ( the banans zone) he he. and it is 3 inches across and very deep it is just beautiful. We will eat it tomorrow after we chill it in the fridge. A lot of people don't chill their tomatoes but we do. take care,
> 
> joe p
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it great when the little ones start getting interested in talking on the phone, my DGS who is 2 1/2 tries to dial out while his mum is talking to me, he is still a little overwhelmed to talk to me, possibly because I see him so seldom.
> Do you chart your designs? before working them? I have a stubborn design for an open work pattern that might come right if I learn to chart- obviously have seen them, but usually only used a colour chart.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes--he loves to push the buttons for Oma (making me deaf, child!). LOL But he is at that age. She says when he hears my voice his eyes get big and he looks like he's trying to figure it out. Soon enough, he will!
> 
> I sometimes do chart the designs, especially if something seems amiss. I don't think I could have kept the pattern straight with the decreases if I hadn't. I used to print out knitting graph paper, but now I just use regular--it's easy enough to see what isn't working. I don't know why I avoided knitting charts for so long; I've been cross stitching forever and somehow didn't see the connection at first...but once I realized how similar they were, it was much easier!
> 
> We are awaiting the "ring of fire" here! The annular eclipse is happening in about an hour and a half--hope to get pictures if we can figure out how to reflect or filter the cameras properly. Now, I'm off to supper...
Click to expand...

i wonder if the photo has worked! My camera is not up to taking a shot of the annulus, we see them quite often- must be the amount of cloud at the right height that we get.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Well I managed to come up with an alternative motif for this year's Eurovision Song Contest and put a microphone on a napkin ring:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82709-1.html#1535108
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> Dave


Love it! I have three more egg cozies to make and I'll start this to go with.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> there is so much hope and anticipation when your garden is at this point, poor NanaCaren with her son's goats!!
Click to expand...

I still have plants that are waiting to go out doors. Some tomatoes, hot peppers, basil, thyme rosemary and oregano. The pepper plants are from last year that I brought in for the winter. I do have to replace all of my lavendar.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> there is so much hope and anticipation when your garden is at this point, poor NanaCaren with her son's goats!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have plants that are waiting to go out doors. Some tomatoes, hot peppers, basil, thyme rosemary and oregano. The pepper plants are from last year that I brought in for the winter. I do have to replace all of my lavendar.
Click to expand...

groan, about the lavendar! bet they thought it tasty! Have you found a compromise yet about the goats?


----------



## Joe P

I love the story on the green worm on the tomatoes and it looks like a prehistoric something huh??? I want to step out and see the sun or eclipse. joe p


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> You have been busy, good luck with them. We grow tomatoes and courgettes in plastic 'gro-bags' in the UK and they come up fine, you just need to remember they'll be depending on you for water and feeding and all will be well.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any vegetables growing yet or is it still too cold?
Click to expand...

Progress is incredibly slow at the moment, only salad leaves and herbs have been going well, but it's expected to warm up this week, with any luck.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to come up with an alternative motif for this year's Eurovision Song Contest and put a microphone on a napkin ring:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82709-1.html#1535108
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! I have three more egg cozies to make and I'll start this to go with.
Click to expand...

Glad it's a hit, I've been wanting to do a microphone for ages!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> there is so much hope and anticipation when your garden is at this point, poor NanaCaren with her son's goats!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have plants that are waiting to go out doors. Some tomatoes, hot peppers, basil, thyme rosemary and oregano. The pepper plants are from last year that I brought in for the winter. I do have to replace all of my lavendar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> groan, about the lavendar! bet they thought it tasty! Have you found a compromise yet about the goats?
Click to expand...

The lavender was the dog, I can't get mad at her she's 10 1/2 years old. She dug all six plants up and moved them into a pile to lay on. My fault for putting lavender on her bedding during the winter.


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe P said:


> absolutely not you were not too forceful, I am real good at taking advice. Just keep it coming. I love all of you on the forum and I never take offense. seriously, I don't. I want to see the eclipse but I am trying to figure how to watch it, we use to have viewers at home but I don't have them here. We will see it comes up in 45 minutes. I think. take care, Dave.
> 
> joe p


http://www.exploratorium.edu/eclipse/how.html

You might still have time to make a quick viewer from a box (it's 7:15 as I write this and the sun is about 1/3 to 1/2 covered)...this site has some cool ideas.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to come up with an alternative motif for this year's Eurovision Song Contest and put a microphone on a napkin ring:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82709-1.html#1535108
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! I have three more egg cozies to make and I'll start this to go with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad it's a hit, I've been wanting to do a microphone for ages!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

This is perfect for Grant's boys they sing wonderfully.


----------



## Poledra65

That looks like a wonderful garden Siouxann, I hope you have a bountiful harvest.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> there is so much hope and anticipation when your garden is at this point, poor NanaCaren with her son's goats!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have plants that are waiting to go out doors. Some tomatoes, hot peppers, basil, thyme rosemary and oregano. The pepper plants are from last year that I brought in for the winter. I do have to replace all of my lavendar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> groan, about the lavendar! bet they thought it tasty! Have you found a compromise yet about the goats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lavender was the dog, I can't get mad at her she's 10 1/2 years old. She dug all six plants up and moved them into a pile to lay on. My fault for putting lavender on her bedding during the winter.
Click to expand...

Oh My!! Smart dog though, she figured out how to get what she wanted. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Nice thing about planting in pots is that you can move them to a sunnier or shadier spot if and when necessary.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> there is so much hope and anticipation when your garden is at this point, poor NanaCaren with her son's goats!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have plants that are waiting to go out doors. Some tomatoes, hot peppers, basil, thyme rosemary and oregano. The pepper plants are from last year that I brought in for the winter. I do have to replace all of my lavendar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> groan, about the lavendar! bet they thought it tasty! Have you found a compromise yet about the goats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lavender was the dog, I can't get mad at her she's 10 1/2 years old. She dug all six plants up and moved them into a pile to lay on. My fault for putting lavender on her bedding during the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh My!! Smart dog though, she figured out how to get what she wanted. lol
Click to expand...

When I replant the garden I'll be sure to put a fence around it to keep her out. I have to do the same thing with thyme she likes it as well.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> there is so much hope and anticipation when your garden is at this point, poor NanaCaren with her son's goats!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have plants that are waiting to go out doors. Some tomatoes, hot peppers, basil, thyme rosemary and oregano. The pepper plants are from last year that I brought in for the winter. I do have to replace all of my lavendar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> groan, about the lavendar! bet they thought it tasty! Have you found a compromise yet about the goats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lavender was the dog, I can't get mad at her she's 10 1/2 years old. She dug all six plants up and moved them into a pile to lay on. My fault for putting lavender on her bedding during the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh My!! Smart dog though, she figured out how to get what she wanted. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I replant the garden I'll be sure to put a fence around it to keep her out. I have to do the same thing with thyme she likes it as well.
Click to expand...

lol...she has good taste, two of my faves too.


----------



## daralene

Back from the Lilac Festival. Had a wonderful time with two friends, but boy was it hot. The thermostat in the shade at home said 90f and I almost got sick from the heat. Think it was 100f in the sun. Saved the day by getting the fresh lemonade with ice and kept the iced cup against my face and forehead. Sad that there were hardly any lilacs because they bloomed early, but we have seen them before so we just enjoyed the festival, vendors, a walk in the park with a few trees in bloom and the time together.

Nana Caren, love the tale about your dog digging up SIX lavendar plants and using them as a bed. Now that is a dog with style. May be old, but no moths flying around her. How precious is that.

Myfanwy, I can smell that homemade bread all the way over here. Wonderful. Nothing like homemade bread. I used to make my own too. I enjoyed kneading it and smelling it bake and then the first bite. Awwww, sweet memories.
So great that you have a rail/bus pass and I sure hope they don't do away with it.
Your photo of the New Zealand sunrise is beautiful. In a way we all got to start the day out with you by seeing this. Funny to think you are in winter and it is already Monday there.

Marianne818, your garden sounds wonderful and ever growing.
How great does that co-op sound. I was wondering if you spin too? Angora goats and llamas will certainly make for an interesting co-op.

Poledra65, that is so sad about that lodge burning down. What a beautiful location and building. Sorry to hear about that.

JoeP, it is so sweet of you to cut your mother's hair and let her know how cute she is. Love to hear of nice relationships like this. So glad those steaks turned out so good. I like to use wood chips too when we grill. Adds so much flavor.

Margewhaples, sure hope you get feeling better and have some energy soon. What a gift energy is!

As for the races. I had so much fun when I went a few years back. My girlfriend's dad knows what he is doing and I don't. I bet on the horse I liked by its looks or feeling sorry because they rated it to come in last. Well, I won. LOL I bet a small amount and got about $100. Needless to say her dad wasn't too happy with me, however, I made up for it by taking us all to dinner on my winnings. Loved it so much.

Has anyone on here heard about dying wool with kool aid. I just saw this on a site today and the colors were gorgeous. It has to be 100% wool to work. Don't know if it is interesting to anyone, but I just had to mention it because I had never heard of this and it sounded unusual. Wonder if the dye from the kool aid would last?

How lucky you are with seeing the eclipse. I love anything to do with the skies. I don't think it was visible here. If it was I missed it. Night all. Good wishes to all of you.
Daralene
Knitting Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Daralene, so glad you had a great time, and glad that you didn't get too overheated. 
I've seen on here a couple times about the Koolaid dying, want to try it one of these days really badly. Maybe once I get moved and I'll be sure to post pics. 
The lodge is owned by one of my close friends sister and BIL, Tracy said they are going to rebuild, they are still working on the source of the fire though.


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Has anyone on here heard about dying wool with kool aid. I just saw this on a site today and the colors were gorgeous. It has to be 100% wool to work. Don't know if it is interesting to anyone, but I just had to mention it because I had never heard of this and it sounded unusual. Wonder if the dye from the kool aid would last?


Well, the moon is nearly across now, and while we didn't have the special glasses, we did use the shadow technique and it was very cool--will have to upload the pics in a bit and see how they turned out.

Daralene, I have dyed with Kool-aid once. I used grape and some red one together and got a nice red-violet color (Fishermen's wool...from Lion Brand, I think? in that ivory color). It was easy to do and there is lots of info on it on the web. I have not knitted with it or washed it yet, but as for color lasting, I *do* remember that stuff never seemed to come out of the kids' clothes if they spilled!


----------



## daralene

Poledra65 said:


> Daralene, so glad you had a great time, and glad that you didn't get too overheated.
> I've seen on here a couple times about the Koolaid dying, want to try it one of these days really badly. Maybe once I get moved and I'll be sure to post pics.
> The lodge is owned by one of my close friends sister and BIL, Tracy said they are going to rebuild, they are still working on the source of the fire though.


I hope they will recover from the shock of the fire. A horrible thing to go through and thankfully without the loss of life. You will be so close to all that is going on with your BIL and close friend's sister being owners. How wonderful they will rebuild!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They are not defeated.

Oh yes, if you do use the kool aid I would love to see photos.
Thanks,
Daralene


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone on here heard about dying wool with kool aid. I just saw this on a site today and the colors were gorgeous. It has to be 100% wool to work. Don't know if it is interesting to anyone, but I just had to mention it because I had never heard of this and it sounded unusual. Wonder if the dye from the kool aid would last?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the moon is nearly across now, and while we didn't have the special glasses, we did use the shadow technique and it was very cool--will have to upload the pics in a bit and see how they turned out.
> 
> Daralene, I have dyed with Kool-aid once. I used grape and some red one together and got a nice red-violet color (Fishermen's wool...from Lion Brand, I think? in that ivory color). It was easy to do and there is lots of info on it on the web. I have not knitted with it or washed it yet, but as for color lasting, I *do* remember that stuff never seemed to come out of the kids' clothes if they spilled!
Click to expand...

Looking forward to seeing pictures of the eclipse. Here I just heard about the Kool Aid dye for the first time and you have already tried it. LOL about it not coming out of kids' clothes. Guess that answers my question.

Am I remembering correctly, did I just see on KP that you have a blog??


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Looking forward to seeing pictures of the eclipse. Here I just heard about the Kool Aid dye for the first time and you have already tried it. LOL about it not coming out of kids' clothes. Guess that answers my question.
> 
> Am I remembering correctly, did I just see on KP that you have a blog??


I'm probably crazy enough to try everything once...heh. I do have a blog, though I must confess I'm not that good at keeping it up...I must do better!  I think it's linked to my profile (if you click on my username you should be able to get to it from there).

I'm uploading one pic so far--the shadows between her fingers are the moon! As old as I am and I'd never known about using something so simple as finger position to see an eclipse...ha!


----------



## pammie1234

I intended to go outside, but the time slipped away. So I will have to rely on pictures.

Lovely lunch today at Maggianos, an Italian restaurant, to celebrate my DD's friends who graduated from nursing school. The food was fantastic, and of course, I over ate. Still not hungry and it has been 5 hours! They had a chicken manicotti that was to die for! Wish I had some for tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> there is so much hope and anticipation when your garden is at this point, poor NanaCaren with her son's goats!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have plants that are waiting to go out doors. Some tomatoes, hot peppers, basil, thyme rosemary and oregano. The pepper plants are from last year that I brought in for the winter. I do have to replace all of my lavendar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> groan, about the lavendar! bet they thought it tasty! Have you found a compromise yet about the goats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lavender was the dog, I can't get mad at her she's 10 1/2 years old. She dug all six plants up and moved them into a pile to lay on. My fault for putting lavender on her bedding during the winter.
Click to expand...

i don't think I have mentioned the day Rufus [the mutt] 'pruned' my beautiful white rose bush, he has been promised he will grow a rose, when the inevitable happens.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh my, poor Rufus, I guess he admired it as much as you did, he just thought it'd make a good lunch. 
I hope it recovers without too much stress, and hope Rufus has had his fill and has no need to help you garden any further.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of the eclipse. Here I just heard about the Kool Aid dye for the first time and you have already tried it. LOL about it not coming out of kids' clothes. Guess that answers my question.
> 
> Am I remembering correctly, did I just see on KP that you have a blog??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably crazy enough to try everything once...heh. I do have a blog, though I must confess I'm not that good at keeping it up...I must do better!  I think it's linked to my profile (if you click on my username you should be able to get to it from there).
> 
> I'm uploading one pic so far--the shadows between her fingers are the moon! As old as I am and I'd never known about using something so simple as finger position to see an eclipse...ha!
Click to expand...

I think the photo is brilliant! 
Is Kool aid a soft drink? Does not say much for what it can do to your insides, if it is what I think it is?!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, poor Rufus, I guess he admired it as much as you did, he just thought it'd make a good lunch.
> I hope it recovers without too much stress, and hope Rufus has had his fill and has no need to help you garden any further.


the rose struggled on for about another season, but being a typically male gardener [dare I say it] he had really gone too far!


----------



## Joe P

sorry, I went out and the sun was so far down it did not show. But, thank you for your notice, I appreciate all of you so very much.

joe p


----------



## Joe P

Well "Keepin Up Appearances" is on and of course I love my English comedies, I watch them over and over. love it. The English have it with their programing I know you all know my bias but you seem to be o'k with it. he he. 

talk lataaaaaaaaa joe p


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> I think the photo is brilliant!
> Is Kool aid a soft drink? Does not say much for what it can do to your insides, if it is what I think it is?!!


Thanks! It was a lot of fun to play around with. DD got one shot where you can see about a hundred shadows--from the shrub in front of the house. I didn't even see those until I looked at the photo!

Kool-aid is a soft drink you mix yourself--the kind used for dyeing wool is unsweetened, so it calls for adding a lot of sugar. It also comes in sugar free form, but either way, yeah, we gave it up long ago. Interestingly, I'm told the lemon kind will remove mineral/hard water deposits from toilets...talk about wondering it does to the insides?! I looked it up and supposedly it's the citric acid in the stuff, but who really knows?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the photo is brilliant!
> Is Kool aid a soft drink? Does not say much for what it can do to your insides, if it is what I think it is?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It was a lot of fun to play around with. DD got one shot where you can see about a hundred shadows--from the shrub in front of the house. I didn't even see those until I looked at the photo!
> 
> Kool-aid is a soft drink you mix yourself--the kind used for dyeing wool is unsweetened, so it calls for adding a lot of sugar. It also comes in sugar free form, but either way, yeah, we gave it up long ago. Interestingly, I'm told the lemon kind will remove mineral/hard water deposits from toilets...talk about wondering it does to the insides?! I looked it up and supposedly it's the citric acid in the stuff, but who really knows?
Click to expand...

mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> people - it is time to let this go - such nannering from adults - i buyl thistle seed - i don't care how it is spelled - if the birds eat it that's all i'm interested in. drop it now!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suppose that the bird seed that I purchase labeled as Niger thistle seed is totally sold as false advertising. But then I live in Canada and because I do, then I must have not been fully knowledgeable about things even though I do know what I read. Sorry Gingerwitch if this offends you but not everyone is as you are nor do they think as you do. Some of us actually have our own opinions and resources that are different than yours. You say that you dont want to have a discussion about this, then dont. Stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that your comments might offend Gingerwitch, wouldn't it be better not to give them, but to let it go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Gingerwitch post comments that offend me? wouldn't it be better for her not to give them, but to let it go? She seems to forget (very conveniently) that hers is not the final say so or the only one who has experience with things. She does seem to believe that her word is the gospel truth about everything and to put me down as an inferior person who does not speak the truth. Essentially, she is calling me a liar. Now that is not fair nor is it truthful.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :? oh, sam you crack me up. you sure gotta way with the words. I agree. wow, much todo about nothing. when a person and i have different opinions, i mearly say whatever. in the big picture of life, there was several minutes spent you can never recover and on what :?: 
just agree to disagree and its ok. really. :roll:


----------



## margewhaples

It's8:59 and I am about to call it a day. Hobo has deigned to spend the day evening and night with me. He gets tremendously anxious if not allow to wander the street.I don't really know where he goes, but know that he likes to play with a couple of the dogs up the street. Today there were 3( a maltese, a bishon frise, and Hobo.) When he disappears he is not visible on the street. If the screen door is closed and the real door is open he will look out for hours, but unfortunately most of the time I can't tolerate that much cold. He's a interesting pup. I doubt that he'll ever be satisfied in just one place. I need a choke chain and a six foot lead to properly try to command or signal train him and as yet haven't had anyone to take me to the pet store. I should write a book "Hobo and me."
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> check your tv listing for tonight - 9:00 edt - tom selleck will be on playing jesse stone again - written by robert parker - one of my favorite authors. think this is the eighth one he has done - they are a stand alone story so you need not worry about not watching the others. one reason i enjoy them so much is they follow the book religiously - the script is lifted right out of the book. i watched one with book in hand and was surprised that they changed nothing. think you should enjoy it.
> 
> sam


Sam i am recording the jessie stone movie, i love tom in those movies, talk about a great actor and he is ageing quite well in my humble opinion. I also like tom in Blue Bloods, his tv series.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna, that picture is a work of art in itself.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> I like Tom Selleck in anything! He has aged well.


just a funny aside - wonder if he can still get into those tiny shorts he used to wear on magnum pi? lol

sam[/quote]

i was watching an old magnum show and i was cracking up at those short shorts, how dorkie looking they were. but what a cutie he was, i love him in all the sackett movies with sam elliott also. Quigley down under, ahhh the list goes on. now what were we talking about, oh yeah, short shorts....


----------



## Poledra65

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Tom Selleck in anything! He has aged well.
> 
> 
> 
> just a funny aside - wonder if he can still get into those tiny shorts he used to wear on magnum pi? lol
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

i was watching an old magnum show and i was cracking up at those short shorts, how dorkie looking they were. but what a cutie he was, i love him in all the sackett movies with sam elliott also. Quigley down under, ahhh the list goes on. now what were we talking about, oh yeah, short shorts....[/quote]

Who was it, Nair? Who wears short shorts, we wear short shorts. lol...or we wore anyway.


----------



## Southern Gal

siouxann said:


> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!


girl your little garden looks just fine to me, i do all my stuff in huge pots these days, i have been watching my squash in anticipation, they are about 2-3 in. i don't have a tiller and don't want to work a garden like we did when we were kids, but i love to grow what i can, and i do can my tomatoes every yr. so whatever works.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, on that note, night everybody. Hope you have a good whatever it is wherever you are.


----------



## Ezenby

here is a news picture from New Mexico...not a very big photo..sorry



Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, that picture is a work of art in itself.


----------



## Joe P

How very beautiful and thank you for sharing this wonderful photo.

joe p



Ezenby said:


> here is a news picture from New Mexico...not a very big photo..sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, that picture is a work of art in itself.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

Thought I'd wake everybody up with today's Eurovision memory, Ruslana's _Wild Dance_ which won for Ukraine in 2004:






A lively start to the day!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of the eclipse. Here I just heard about the Kool Aid dye for the first time and you have already tried it. LOL about it not coming out of kids' clothes. Guess that answers my question.
> 
> Am I remembering correctly, did I just see on KP that you have a blog??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably crazy enough to try everything once...heh. I do have a blog, though I must confess I'm not that good at keeping it up...I must do better!  I think it's linked to my profile (if you click on my username you should be able to get to it from there).
> 
> I'm uploading one pic so far--the shadows between her fingers are the moon! As old as I am and I'd never known about using something so simple as finger position to see an eclipse...ha!
Click to expand...

Great pic, really clever trick for getting a wonderful image. It's funny how the science we learned when we were ten comes in handy!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Ezenby said:


> here is a news picture from New Mexico...not a very big photo..sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, that picture is a work of art in itself.
Click to expand...

Great photo, thanks for posting.

Dave


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> [
> Would they really _save_ dollars or just earn fewer dollars? Is the public transport running at full capacity or are seats empty? If you aren't keeping a paying customer out, then they are not truly going to save any money by not letting you ride along. And if they want to _earn_ more money out of the pockets of retired folks - well, shame on them.


And think of all the taxes they could miss out on- I'm sure some of these people would use the car if they needed to pay for the bus. and petrol is taxed ver highly in most countries I believe


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> people - it is time to let this go - such nannering from adults - i buyl thistle seed - i don't care how it is spelled - if the birds eat it that's all i'm interested in. drop it now!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suppose that the bird seed that I purchase labeled as Niger thistle seed is totally sold as false advertising. But then I live in Canada and because I do, then I must have not been fully knowledgeable about things even though I do know what I read. Sorry Gingerwitch if this offends you but not everyone is as you are nor do they think as you do. Some of us actually have our own opinions and resources that are different than yours. You say that you dont want to have a discussion about this, then dont. Stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that your comments might offend Gingerwitch, wouldn't it be better not to give them, but to let it go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Gingerwitch post comments that offend me? wouldn't it be better for her not to give them, but to let it go? She seems to forget (very conveniently) that hers is not the final say so or the only one who has experience with things. She does seem to believe that her word is the gospel truth about everything and to put me down as an inferior person who does not speak the truth. Essentially, she is calling me a liar. Now that is not fair nor is it truthful.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I read Daves post a few before this and thought Sam will come on soon and settle it all- and here you are! Three things we can rely on you for - settling things down when they get heated, peanut butter/paste and wanting a recipe when it is not posted.


----------



## DorisT

Poledra65 said:


> Our trees were huge in the interior of Alaska. We have fir, pine, and birch. Oh and Diamond Willow is gorgeous when it's been debarked and polished.
> Where I grew up we had trees that we way over 40 ft high, when we moved here, I would ask "what is that bush?" only to be told "that's a tree", then we progress to the argument that by Alaska standards it's a bush. lol... Oh well...
> Wish I had my scanner working so I could post you all some beautiful pictures.


Poledra, re the diamond willow, we have two diamond willow walking sticks that our son-in-law made for us as Christmas gifts. They sell for over $100 in gift shops. He and DD live in North Pole.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you haven't been over-doing it in the garden, it's hard work. Time to sit back and watch everything grow,
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, I'm glad you like my cosy for the _Grand Prix de France_, I simply couldn't resist doing a hat!
> 
> The boys are eating me out of house and home, they are the ultimate refrigerator-emptiers, at least I don't have to worry about anything going past its _sell by date!_
> 
> Have a great weekend
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, as for over-doing the gardening, we take lots of breaks. It has an added benefit -- all the fresh air helps me sleep. I'm looking forward to a lot of fresh veggies this summer (keeping my fingers crossed!).
> 
> All of my planting has been in containers, but yesterday DH put together a 4 foot x 4 foot frame that I filled with soil so I have more planting to do now.
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

AkAngel said:


> Hi everyone, this is only the 1st or 2nd time I've dropped in on one of the tea parties but it really looked fun.
> I just wanted to comment as I see several post about Alaska.
> I live in Fairbanks (interior) have been raised here. I have met so many friends from all over the states through online boards and lists that I would have never otherwise been able to meet.
> We just made wonderful friends with a couple I met right here on KP and I'm sure we will continue to be friends for a long time. We spent a wonderful few weeks with them while they were here visiting. HI Mary, I"M waving!!
> if you are planning a trip this way please p.m. me I would love to meet with you and have coffee or share some of our area.
> Muriel
> Ak.Angel


Hi, Muriel, our DD and her husband live in North Pole, which isn't very far from you. We've spent many a vacation in Alaska, before and since they moved there. I don't think we'll ever get DD to move back down to the Lower 48. We have no plans to go up this summer, but you never know.


----------



## darowil

BarbaraSD said:


> I prefer my tomatoes chilled, too. Have to tell you a funny story. Do you get those really large, green tomato worms where you live? I was pregnant at the time and a friend had an Oscar fish and I would pick those worms off the tomato plant, put them in the jar and freeze them for his fish. It was the whole connection for picking off those worms, and eating a warm tomato that evening that turned me against tomatoes for a very long time and probably why, to this day, I prefer my tomatoes cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your gardening YOU ROCK!!! Yeah for you. I love fresh things from the garden. We picked our tomato from the Beef steak plant (you know we are early here in deep, deep Texas ( the banans zone) he he. and it is 3 inches across and very deep it is just beautiful. We will eat it tomorrow after we chill it in the fridge. A lot of people don't chill their tomatoes but we do. take care,
> 
> joe p
Click to expand...

It might be a pest but it looks wonderful. What a great shot of the worm. It looks so intelligent and as if it is looking straight at you. You need to post it under general chit chat with a caption, instead of the dogs and cats!


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> Has anyone on here heard about dying wool with kool aid. I just saw this on a site today and the colors were gorgeous. It has to be 100% wool to work. Don't know if it is interesting to anyone, but I just had to mention it because I had never heard of this and it sounded unusual. Wonder if the dye from the kool aid would last?
> 
> Daralene
> Knitting Hugs


I've read about it- wouldn't know what to try here. But I have seen yarn dyed with food colouring, and it knitted up beutifully. She swirled the food colouring into the water without mixing it in fully so the colouring varied. I think she heated it in the microwave for about 10 minutes to set it. Would need to check with her again if I ever decided to try it.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the photo is brilliant!
> Is Kool aid a soft drink? Does not say much for what it can do to your insides, if it is what I think it is?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It was a lot of fun to play around with. DD got one shot where you can see about a hundred shadows--from the shrub in front of the house. I didn't even see those until I looked at the photo!
> 
> Kool-aid is a soft drink you mix yourself--the kind used for dyeing wool is unsweetened, so it calls for adding a lot of sugar. It also comes in sugar free form, but either way, yeah, we gave it up long ago. Interestingly, I'm told the lemon kind will remove mineral/hard water deposits from toilets...talk about wondering it does to the insides?! I looked it up and supposedly it's the citric acid in the stuff, but who really knows?
Click to expand...

Think of all the things that Coke can do as well and some people drink gallons of it. But stomachs are full of acid anyway and so designed to deal with adverse condtions. And it is then diluted in the duodenum so it is OK for the rest of the gut.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.
> 
> I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.
> 
> Dave


Hooray for Dave!


----------



## NanaCaren

lol...she has good taste, two of my faves too.[/quote]

I have patches of thyme planted around the yard where she likes to lay. She still gets into the garden and lays on the thyme. 
Lavender and thyme are two of my favorites as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of the eclipse. Here I just heard about the Kool Aid dye for the first time and you have already tried it. LOL about it not coming out of kids' clothes. Guess that answers my question.
> 
> Am I remembering correctly, did I just see on KP that you have a blog??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably crazy enough to try everything once...heh. I do have a blog, though I must confess I'm not that good at keeping it up...I must do better!  I think it's linked to my profile (if you click on my username you should be able to get to it from there).
> 
> I'm uploading one pic so far--the shadows between her fingers are the moon! As old as I am and I'd never known about using something so simple as finger position to see an eclipse...ha!
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Thought I'd wake everybody up with today's Eurovision memory, Ruslana's _Wild Dance_ which won for Ukraine in 2004:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lively start to the day!
> 
> Dave


Very lively! I have been asked to turn it off, it's too early.

The sunrise this morning.


----------



## DorisT

siouxann said:


> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!


Siouxann, you're a girl after my own heart! I'm working on a patio garden, too. Wait until I take a picture and you see what I used for contaners: 5-gallon buckets, kitty litter buckets, a crate, etc., etc.  If it works, don't knock it! :lol:


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the photo is brilliant!
> Is Kool aid a soft drink? Does not say much for what it can do to your insides, if it is what I think it is?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It was a lot of fun to play around with. DD got one shot where you can see about a hundred shadows--from the shrub in front of the house. I didn't even see those until I looked at the photo!
> 
> Kool-aid is a soft drink you mix yourself--the kind used for dyeing wool is unsweetened, so it calls for adding a lot of sugar. It also comes in sugar free form, but either way, yeah, we gave it up long ago. Interestingly, I'm told the lemon kind will remove mineral/hard water deposits from toilets...talk about wondering it does to the insides?! I looked it up and supposedly it's the citric acid in the stuff, but who really knows?
Click to expand...

How about when you pour Coke on raw hamburger? What does that do to our insides?

Whoops! Just backed up and saw Darowil's post re Coke.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> there is so much hope and anticipation when your garden is at this point, poor NanaCaren with her son's goats!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have plants that are waiting to go out doors. Some tomatoes, hot peppers, basil, thyme rosemary and oregano. The pepper plants are from last year that I brought in for the winter. I do have to replace all of my lavendar.
Click to expand...

The goats ate the lavender too?!?


----------



## wannabear

Whoops - spoke too soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> there is so much hope and anticipation when your garden is at this point, poor NanaCaren with her son's goats!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have plants that are waiting to go out doors. Some tomatoes, hot peppers, basil, thyme rosemary and oregano. The pepper plants are from last year that I brought in for the winter. I do have to replace all of my lavendar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goats ate the lavender too?!?
Click to expand...

No the dog dug it up and used it as a bed.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goats ate the lavender too?!?
> 
> 
> 
> No the dog dug it up and used it as a bed.
Click to expand...

I've been thinking of putting some lavender in my front yard for that very reason. The back yard is fenced and that's where the dog is allowed on her own. She seems to be growing out of the digging stage but I don't want to give her an opportunity to make me mad.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goats ate the lavender too?!?
> 
> 
> 
> No the dog dug it up and used it as a bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been thinking of putting some lavender in my front yard for that very reason. The back yard is fenced and that's where the dog is allowed on her own. She seems to be growing out of the digging stage but I don't want to give her an opportunity to make me mad.
Click to expand...

The dog (Kiwi), never bothered with the lavender until I started using on her bed in the house. Now she thinks is okay to get into it outdoors as well.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of the eclipse. Here I just heard about the Kool Aid dye for the first time and you have already tried it. LOL about it not coming out of kids' clothes. Guess that answers my question.
> 
> Am I remembering correctly, did I just see on KP that you have a blog??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably crazy enough to try everything once...heh. I do have a blog, though I must confess I'm not that good at keeping it up...I must do better!  I think it's linked to my profile (if you click on my username you should be able to get to it from there).
> 
> I'm uploading one pic so far--the shadows between her fingers are the moon! As old as I am and I'd never known about using something so simple as finger position to see an eclipse...ha!
Click to expand...

What an amazing photo of the finger shadows of the eclipse. I have never heard of using the fingers either. :thumbup: How wonderful this technique is if you aren't prepared for an eclipse.
Couldn't find your blog, but did go into your Etsy shop again and tried searching there. No luck.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> there is so much hope and anticipation when your garden is at this point, poor NanaCaren with her son's goats!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have plants that are waiting to go out doors. Some tomatoes, hot peppers, basil, thyme rosemary and oregano. The pepper plants are from last year that I brought in for the winter. I do have to replace all of my lavendar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> groan, about the lavendar! bet they thought it tasty! Have you found a compromise yet about the goats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lavender was the dog, I can't get mad at her she's 10 1/2 years old. She dug all six plants up and moved them into a pile to lay on. My fault for putting lavender on her bedding during the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't think I have mentioned the day Rufus [the mutt] 'pruned' my beautiful white rose bush, he has been promised he will grow a rose, when the inevitable happens.
Click to expand...

_______________________________________________
Now that is sure being creative with the plastic totes and planting. Hope you get a wonderful harvest.

My oh my, but the dogs are having or have had a good time. Seems they like flowers too. You sure have to love them because if you didn't you wouldn't have them anymore. Now I am picturing one dog lying on a bed of lavendar and the other, hopefully not for a long time....growing a rose.
Daralene


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, poor Rufus, I guess he admired it as much as you did, he just thought it'd make a good lunch.
> I hope it recovers without too much stress, and hope Rufus has had his fill and has no need to help you garden any further.
> 
> 
> 
> the rose struggled on for about another season, but being a typically male gardener [dare I say it] he had really gone too far!
Click to expand...

Is Kool aid a soft drink? Does not say much for what it can do to your insides, if it is what I think it is?!!
____________________________________________

Myfanwy, LOL about the male gardener.

You are right about the Kool Aid being a drink. It is what it is and what you think it is. Used to come in a powder form but not sure about today since we don't drink it.

Re: The drink Coke: we don't drink soda any more but I do get cola syrup from the pharmacy for an upset stomach. Learned this at a hospital where I worked.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> Well "Keepin Up Appearances" is on and of course I love my English comedies, I watch them over and over. love it. The English have it with their programing I know you all know my bias but you seem to be o'k with it. he he.
> 
> talk lataaaaaaaaa joe p


How I love that show. I even have to laugh at myself at times. I think my favorite was when they went for that hike and got lost and he had to climb the tree, but there were so many great ones. I'll have to get that from Netflix and see it again.


----------



## daralene

Ezenby said:


> here is a news picture from New Mexico...not a very big photo..sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, that picture is a work of art in itself.
Click to expand...

Ezenby, that is a fabulous photo with the windmill in shadow form too. How beautiful. You and Sorienna are the best for sharing with us. Thank you so much.


----------



## daralene

DorisT said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our trees were huge in the interior of Alaska. We have fir, pine, and birch. Oh and Diamond Willow is gorgeous when it's been debarked and polished.
> Where I grew up we had trees that we way over 40 ft high, when we moved here, I would ask "what is that bush?" only to be told "that's a tree", then we progress to the argument that by Alaska standards it's a bush. lol... Oh well...
> Wish I had my scanner working so I could post you all some beautiful pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra, re the diamond willow, we have two diamond willow walking sticks that our son-in-law made for us as Christmas gifts. They sell for over $100 in gift shops. He and DD live in North Pole.
Click to expand...

How amazing that you know someone that lives in the North Pole. Now there would be some photos to share. The diamond willow sounds so beautiful. Don't think I have ever seen it but I am a lover of wood and wood products. Such gorgeous patterns and natural colors in wood. I will have to google diamond willow now to see what it looks like.

_________
Dave - enjoyed your lovely link to the lively wake-up today.


----------



## daralene

DorisT said:


> AkAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, this is only the 1st or 2nd time I've dropped in on one of the tea parties but it really looked fun.
> I just wanted to comment as I see several post about Alaska.
> I live in Fairbanks (interior) have been raised here. I have met so many friends from all over the states through online boards and lists that I would have never otherwise been able to meet.
> We just made wonderful friends with a couple I met right here on KP and I'm sure we will continue to be friends for a long time. We spent a wonderful few weeks with them while they were here visiting. HI Mary, I"M waving!!
> if you are planning a trip this way please p.m. me I would love to meet with you and have coffee or share some of our area.
> Muriel
> Ak.Angel
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Muriel, our DD and her husband live in North Pole, which isn't very far from you. We've spent many a vacation in Alaska, before and since they moved there. I don't think we'll ever get DD to move back down to the Lower 48. We have no plans to go up this summer, but you never know.
Click to expand...

Welcome to the Tea Party. I'm pretty new on here too and it is a wonderful group of people. The Wren, Sam, told me they like to share recipes, which they seem to call "receipts." In just a few weeks I feel like I have some new special friends.


----------



## siouxann

There is a lavendar farm in Pennsylvania, less than an hour away (if I drive) from where I live. They have a marvelous selection of various lavendars, and also have a tour in the springtime when they let you cut lavendar bouquets. They have receipts using lavendar and sell lavendar products as well. A wonderful way to spend a Sunday! I haven't been in a couple years. They have a website: www.willowpondherbs.com/ if you're interested.


----------



## siouxann

I really appreciate all of the positive things you've said to me about my new garden! I used to have a large garden at one place I lived, and it was a lot of work! I'm hoping this will be a bit easier. I love fresh tomatoes and like to can them.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> There is a lavendar farm in Pennsylvania, less than an hour away (if I drive) from where I live. They have a marvelous selection of various lavendars, and also have a tour in the springtime when they let you cut lavendar bouquets. They have receipts using lavendar and sell lavendar products as well. A wonderful way to spend a Sunday! I haven't been in a couple years. They have a website: www.willowpondherbs.com/ if you're interested.


Thank you!! I will check it out, I have been wanting to go to one for a few years now. This one doesn't sound too far away.


----------



## Poledra65

DorisT said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our trees were huge in the interior of Alaska. We have fir, pine, and birch. Oh and Diamond Willow is gorgeous when it's been debarked and polished.
> Where I grew up we had trees that we way over 40 ft high, when we moved here, I would ask "what is that bush?" only to be told "that's a tree", then we progress to the argument that by Alaska standards it's a bush. lol... Oh well...
> Wish I had my scanner working so I could post you all some beautiful pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra, re the diamond willow, we have two diamond willow walking sticks that our son-in-law made for us as Christmas gifts. They sell for over $100 in gift shops. He and DD live in North Pole.
Click to expand...

Aren't they gorgeous? My grandfather made a living room lamp out of a piece, it definitely gets conversations started.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna, I think you could sell prints of those pictures you took last night, they are wonderful. I'd frame one, or two (lol) and put them on the living room wall. 

Oops, this was supposed to go on the reply I made above about the diamond willow lamp. Oh well, it's early and my coffee is still making.


----------



## wannabear

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, I think you could sell prints of those pictures you took last night, they are wonderful. I'd frame one, or two (lol) and put them on the living room wall.


I think it's a great photo too! You could put prints in your Etsy shop. I'd buy one.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well "Keepin Up Appearances" is on and of course I love my English comedies, I watch them over and over. love it. The English have it with their programing I know you all know my bias but you seem to be o'k with it. he he.
> 
> talk lataaaaaaaaa joe p
> 
> 
> 
> How I love that show. I even have to laugh at myself at times. I think my favorite was when they went for that hike and got lost and he had to climb the tree, but there were so many great ones. I'll have to get that from Netflix and see it again.
Click to expand...

How about the outdoor buffet when Daddy came around with a bucket of manure.


----------



## mjs

siouxann said:


> There is a lavendar farm in Pennsylvania, less than an hour away (if I drive) from where I live. They have a marvelous selection of various lavendars, and also have a tour in the springtime when they let you cut lavendar bouquets. They have receipts using lavendar and sell lavendar products as well. A wonderful way to spend a Sunday! I haven't been in a couple years. They have a website: www.willowpondherbs.com/ if you're interested.


Many years ago on the way back from a conference a friend and I ate at the Fairfield Inn and were allowed to look around at the rooms. A very nice experience in case someone should care to "do" the lavendar farm and stay overnight. http://www.thefairfieldinn.com/


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd wake everybody up with today's Eurovision memory, Ruslana's _Wild Dance_ which won for Ukraine in 2004:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lively start to the day!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Very lively! I have been asked to turn it off, it's too early.
> 
> The sunrise this morning.
Click to expand...

Ruslana leaping about in bits of bearskin did it for the boys in my house this morning before they brmmmd off to school!

I am so green with envy, I awoke to grey murk and mizzle!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.
> 
> I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray for Dave!
Click to expand...

Thank you, I think there's enough friction and unhappiness in the world, this should be an oasis of friendship and sharing. If I want slanging matches, I can tune into BBC Parliament and watch Westminster Gas-Works going at it pell-mell!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

On the morning news just now they had a picture of the eclipse from Snyder, Texas. I went out to see it as the sun was sitting and I did not see it but the picture this morning on ABC showed the moon right in the middle of the sun and the sun was sitting so close to the edge of the Earth. Pretty awesome sight.

I am taking Mom to the Opthomologist this a.m. so I will let you all go for the day until I arrive back take care.

joe p


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> Re: The drink Coke: we don't drink soda any more but I do get cola syrup from the pharmacy for an upset stomach. Learned this at a hospital where I worked.


Flat coke is a great hang-over cure, not that I would ever need such a thing, you understand!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, I think you could sell prints of those pictures you took last night, they are wonderful. I'd frame one, or two (lol) and put them on the living room wall.
> 
> Oops, this was supposed to go on the reply I made above about the diamond willow lamp. Oh well, it's early and my coffee is still making.


Your cat looks like my cat.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd wake everybody up with today's Eurovision memory, Ruslana's _Wild Dance_ which won for Ukraine in 2004:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lively start to the day!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Very lively! I have been asked to turn it off, it's too early.
> 
> The sunrise this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ruslana leaping about in bits of bearskin did it for the boys in my house this morning before they brmmmd off to school!
> 
> I am so green with envy, I awok to grey murk and mizzle!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

  I can imagine the video would put a little pep in their step.

I hope the weather cooperates a little better tomorrow then.


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> Dave - enjoyed your lovely link to the lively wake-up today.


Ruslana's song is so much fun and Ukraine's win is an example of how _Eurovision_ still has a positive impact. When Kiev became a host city, visa restrictions were relaxed as were many other regulations, it is a positive force for good.

The competition is decided by a combination of experts and a televote, profits from the phone vote go to youth music projects throughout the EBU member countries. It is a massive project which promotes unity and understanding through music.

This year the host city is Baku, the spotlight is on Azerbaijan with film crews from around the world, this can only be to the good. The impact of _Eurovision_ should not be under-estimated, yes it is frothy fun, but the EBU is still delivering peace through music and I'm very grateful for its work.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave - enjoyed your lovely link to the lively wake-up today.
> 
> 
> 
> Ruslana's song is so much fun and Ukraine's win is an example of how _Eurovision_ still has a positive impact. When Kiev became a host city, visa restrictions were relaxed as were many other regulations, it is a positive force for good.
> 
> The competition is decided by a combination of experts and a televote, profits from the phone vote go to youth music projects throughout the EBU member countries. It is a massive project which promotes unity and understanding through music.
> 
> This year the host city is Baku, the spotlight is on Azerbaijan and film crews from around the world have descended on the country, this can only be to the good. The impact of _Eurovision_ should not be under-estimated, yes it is frothy fun, but the EBU is still delivering peace through music and I'm very grateful for its work.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> I really appreciate all of the positive things you've said to me about my new garden! I used to have a large garden at one place I lived, and it was a lot of work! I'm hoping this will be a bit easier. I love fresh tomatoes and like to can them.


Have a look for either _Tumbler_ or _Tumbling Tom_ tomato plants, put three or four in a hanging basket for an endless supply of delicious cherry tomatoes right through until the frosts.

Dave


----------



## siouxann

mjs said:


> How I love that show. I even have to laugh at myself at times. I think my favorite was when they went for that hike and got lost and he had to climb the tree, but there were so many great ones. I'll have to get that from Netflix and see it again.


How about the outdoor buffet when Daddy came around with a bucket of manure.[/quote]

I like the one where they are taking the Seniou Citizens to the seaside, and she tells Sheridan, "No, we're not going to drown them! What a curious sense of humor you have, Dear."


----------



## siouxann

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate all of the positive things you've said to me about my new garden! I used to have a large garden at one place I lived, and it was a lot of work! I'm hoping this will be a bit easier. I love fresh tomatoes and like to can them.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look for either [i[Tumbler[/i] or _Tumbling Tom_ tomato plants, put three or four in a hanging basket for an endless supply of delicious cherry tomatoes right through until the frosts.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I shall look for them when I visit the nursery again on Wednesday. Cherry tomatoes are great for snacking but can get pricey in the stores.


----------



## mjs

siouxann said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> How I love that show. I even have to laugh at myself at times. I think my favorite was when they went for that hike and got lost and he had to climb the tree, but there were so many great ones. I'll have to get that from Netflix and see it again.
> 
> 
> 
> How about the outdoor buffet when Daddy came around with a bucket of manure.
Click to expand...

I like the one where they are taking the Seniou Citizens to the seaside, and she tells Sheridan, "No, we're not going to drown them! What a curious sense of humor you have, Dear."[/quote]

The one where they go to the boat for the weekend and she's in her sailor costume. I love her clothes. And what a marvelous physical comedian she is. And a gorgeous singing voice when she's not trying to be off-key.

But my absolute favorite Britcom is As time goes by.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate all of the positive things you've said to me about my new garden! I used to have a large garden at one place I lived, and it was a lot of work! I'm hoping this will be a bit easier. I love fresh tomatoes and like to can them.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look for either [i[Tumbler[/i] or _Tumbling Tom_ tomato plants, put three or four in a hanging basket for an endless supply of delicious cherry tomatoes right through until the frosts.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, I bought one of those - was so surprised to see it for sale here in the U.S. after you recommended it in an earlier Tea Party. It already has at least a dozen little tomatoes waiting to ripen and loads of flowers to make more. The main reason I started my patio garden was so I could once more taste a homegrown tomato instead of eating cardboard! By hanging the pot on a shepherd's hook, the squirrels won't be able to get to it. I'll have to watch that the birds don't peck at them, though.


----------



## DorisT

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate all of the positive things you've said to me about my new garden! I used to have a large garden at one place I lived, and it was a lot of work! I'm hoping this will be a bit easier. I love fresh tomatoes and like to can them.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look for either [i[Tumbler[/i] or _Tumbling Tom_ tomato plants, put three or four in a hanging basket for an endless supply of delicious cherry tomatoes right through until the frosts.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shall look for them when I visit the nursery again on Wednesday. Cherry tomatoes are great for snacking but can get pricey in the stores.
Click to expand...

Siouxann, I bought mine at Walmart; it was already potted and looking extremely healthy. Eight dollars, though!! Maybe you can find just the plants and pot them yourself. They also had strawberry plants, potted, same price, but I couldn't justify paying that much for strawberry plants, not when Aldi is selling strawberries for $1.49 per quart. They are the best I've had this year - Driscoll's brand.


----------



## cmaliza

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tea Party Friday EVERYone! I was able to leave work a bit early this afternoon, so am on hand for the opening of the new party. This doesn't happen too often.
> 
> The receipts sound delicious, especially the tapenade. I really love that on pita bread or crisps. As for the cosies, I have run out of words to express how much I like them, and the newest one is one more example of perfection.
> 
> The G8 conference is going on at Camp David, about 20 miles from here, and the roads are blocked going in several directions. The kids were all given the day off from school since so many of them live on or need to travel on those roads. There are MANY troopers and local police in the area, and someone told me that residents of Thurmont and the environs need to show some form of ID to get in. Don't know how true that is, but sounds plausible.
> 
> My daughter is expecting company from Germany this evening, so I will be there, trying desperately to remember the few words of German that I learned 40 years ago.
> 
> Hope y'all are feeling fine, and that your weekend goes well,too! 'Til later, Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'm glad you like my latest design.
> 
> These international affairs are all wel and good, but they cause utter chaos, I'm dreading the Olympics, London is the wrong place for them.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hi All....I am SO late joining the party (it's Monday AM). We "escaped" Chicago last Wednesday and are enjoying (finally) warm weather on the southern shores of Lake Erie. Interesting that Chicago is one the locations of the week. The NATO meetings being held there caused us to "escape". That's one of the perks of retirement...we can get up & go. All the preparations for the NATO conference were so overwhelming we decided to just get away from it all. They are limiting parking, closing major roads, messing with the public transportation systems.....it's all a confusion for the citizens, especially those who need to get to downtown or anywhere near where the meetings are being held. My nephew-in-law was supposed to take a very important practice exam in the same building as the meetings are being held last Saturday. I don't know how he managed to get there...everything was scheduled to be closed for blocks around the area. All this makes me happy that we did not win the Summer Olympics venue for 2016!

In the meantime....I love Chicago, welcome to a great city! It has lots to offer, and the people are friendly.

I'm going to try to catch up on all 29 pages (at this point) of the tea party....later.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate all of the positive things you've said to me about my new garden! I used to have a large garden at one place I lived, and it was a lot of work! I'm hoping this will be a bit easier. I love fresh tomatoes and like to can them.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look for either _Tumbler_ or _Tumbling Tom_ tomato plants, put three or four in a hanging basket for an endless supply of delicious cherry tomatoes right through until the frosts.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, I bought one of those - was so surprised to see it for sale here in the U.S. after you recommended it in an earlier Tea Party. It already has at least a dozen little tomatoes waiting to ripen and loads of flowers to make more. The main reason I started my patio garden was so I could once more taste a homegrown tomato instead of eating cardboard! By hanging the pot on a shepherd's hook, the squirrels won't be able to get to it. I'll have to watch that the birds don't peck at them, though.
Click to expand...

They are incredibly productive plants, they sort of flop and spill over the basket and then go into industrial production, I think they're great. My gardener permits me to pick the tomatoes from my hanging baskets and the herb planter on the patio, otherwise I'm under orders to behave myself, I sometimes wonder whose garden it is!

Anyone who wants to cover up an ugly wall, shove runner bean plants in hanging baskets and let them hang down, they waft in the breeze and provide the freshest of veg on your doorstep!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

We're having an overcast drizzly day! Did I wake up in London? Won't be able to finish planting my garden unless it clears up. I think I discovered a beehive near my patio when I was working out there yesterday. One bee had been checking up on what I had been doing so far, but there were four of them looking things over yesterday. DH said, "They won't bother you." And he was right, but they made me nervous!! I was really happy to see them, especially near my garden, with the talk of bees becoming extinct.

Today I get the stitches removed from my minor surgery a couple of weeks ago. Not looking forward to it - to me it's worse than the surgery. At least they numb the area when they operate.

Poledra, nice lamp base - will have to mention it to my son-in-law. But I doubt he'd have time to make one -- he's so busy these days. The Air Force is thinking of abolishing his job, though, so he may have lots of time on his hands one of these days. Is the lamp wire run through the diamond willow wood?


----------



## cmaliza

[

I'm hoping for some pics of Chicago this week, it's one of my favourite cities!

Dave[/quote]

Yes...Chicago is a great city. Yeah, it has its share of problems, but what city/location doesn't. At the least we can say life is interesting in Chicago! I'm not there at the moment, so pics from me will have to come later. Out of sync with the theme, but still fun. We return to Chicago on the 1st of June. They'll be posted after that.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna

DorisT said:


> How about when you pour Coke on raw hamburger? What does that do to our insides?
> 
> Whoops! Just backed up and saw Darowil's post re Coke.


I've not heard about that--though we don't eat ground beef much at all and no Coke in the house; he does drink diet once in a while, but I don't. Years ago, when I was trying to lose weight, I gave up soda and lost ten pounds in one month (and I was still eating everything else I wanted at that point), so that told me all I needed to know about it then. I will once in a while drink ginger ale for an upset stomach, though, but only if I really feel lousy.



daralene said:


> Couldn't find your blog, but did go into your Etsy shop again and tried searching there. No luck.


Well, you're right! It's not there...I'll try adding it in to my signature, then.



Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, I think you could sell prints of those pictures you took last night, they are wonderful. I'd frame one, or two (lol) and put them on the living room wall.


It's a thought--we do sell our prints at shows on occasion, but I've not put any in the shop up until now. Love your willow lamp! We have walking sticks made of yucca stalks, and I have another made of grapevine from Kentucky (I didn't make that one, but we did make our yucca ones). The yucca stalks are what we use for our workshops--we do them once a year in the spring and show people how to make them. Here's a quick shot of both.


----------



## DorisT

Caren, I think it was the last Tea Party where you mentioned putting out grape jelly for the birds. I still haven't read all of the posts for last week. Would you mind repeating what kind of birds eat grape jelly? And how do you "serve" it?

We had fun yesterday watching a chipmunk eating sunflower seeds on our deck. We've known for a couple of years that a chipmunk was living under the concrete pad for the A/C, but we hardly ever see him. I had put out some sunflower seeds in a low box for the bluejays and squirrels, but who should appear but the chipmunk. He was so cute, filling his cheek pouches with them. He made many trips back and forth - must have been feeding babies. Next, we saw a different one -- must have sent the wife!!


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when you pour Coke on raw hamburger? What does that do to our insides?
> 
> Whoops! Just backed up and saw Darowil's post re Coke.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard about that--though we don't eat ground beef much at all and no Coke in the house; he does drink diet once in a while, but I don't. Years ago, when I was trying to lose weight, I gave up soda and lost ten pounds in one month (and I was still eating everything else I wanted at that point), so that told me all I needed to know about it then. I will once in a while drink ginger ale for an upset stomach, though, but only if I really feel lousy.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find your blog, but did go into your Etsy shop again and tried searching there. No luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you're right! It's not there...I'll try adding it in to my signature, then.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, I think you could sell prints of those pictures you took last night, they are wonderful. I'd frame one, or two (lol) and put them on the living room wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a thought--we do sell our prints at shows on occasion, but I've not put any in the shop up until now. Love your willow lamp! We have walking sticks made of yucca stalks, and I have another made of grapevine from Kentucky (I didn't make that one, but we did make our yucca ones). The yucca stalks are what we use for our workshops--we do them once a year in the spring and show people how to make them. Here's a quick shot of both.
Click to expand...

The walking sticks are beautiful, Sorlenna! Do you sell the ones you make at your Etsy shop? Think they'd be hard to ship.

The thing about the Coke is that you pour some on raw hamburger and it fizzes and sort of disappears. It's supposd to show you what Coke does to your stomach. Yuck!!

I very seldom drink sodas now and never have. Carbonated drinks never agreed with me. I wouldn't buy them when the kids were growing up, either; I don't think they felt deprived! Ice water is liquid enough for me - and sometimes iced coffee and iced tea.


----------



## Sorlenna

Doris, we've sold them at shows and through local orders but not online--you're right that they'd be very hard to ship since they are usually at least 5 feet long! Mine has been with me since '98 and has been through some stuff--even was run over by a car once, but I just trimmed off the cracked part and sanded it down and kept it going (I lost about a foot, but it still works!).


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> My gardener permits me to pick the tomatoes from my hanging baskets and the herb planter on the patio, otherwise I'm under orders to behave myself, I sometimes wonder whose garden it is!
> 
> Dave


Aren't you allowed to pick the flowers and bring them into the house? BTW, when are you going to take a picture of your garden and post it for us? That wouldn't be intruding on your privacy, would it? :roll:

Siouxann showed us hers, Marianne may show us a picture of hers, and I'll take a picture of mine when the sun comes out. Anyone else?


----------



## Sorlenna

I don't have my containers going yet--just sprouts in starters for now, but now that I've gotten the wall cleared out (can't plant things in the ground because of too many pine needles on the soil), I'm going to work on it as soon as I get time.


----------



## Marianne818

I'll try to post a picture later today.. my Roommate's 55 birthday and we've already started celebrating.. leaving clues all around for her to find a gift (just minor things) she's having a blast... main gifts and celebration is this evening.. going to the Mellow Mushroom for pizza and party with friends. Tomorrow is Dr day.. so maybe Wed, if I am not crashed out by then.. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear

I looked up diamond willow because I had never heard of it. There is a guy with a website who sells online, but I didn't go looking for prices. I can see it would be expensive. As far as I could tell, there is little chance that it grows anywhere around here. Needless to say, it's really beautiful.


----------



## pammie1234

Wow! So much is going on at the TP this week. I have to admit that I love coke. I will quit drinking it every once in a while, but then go back. I know how bad it is, but for some reason, it is what I love. I also drink iced tea. I just need to make some so that I will drink that instead of coke.

I love the patio gardens! I still have not gotten mine going, and may be too late, but I still plan on doing that. Thanks, Dave, for the tomato info. I have a place for it to hang already. None of my plants made it last year. I guess the sun was just too much for them. I will try again. I had a worm compost going, but the hard winter last year froze them. Now I need to buy more worms! My DD is not too fond of the worms!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd wake everybody up with today's Eurovision memory, Ruslana's _Wild Dance_ which won for Ukraine in 2004:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lively start to the day!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Very lively! I have been asked to turn it off, it's too early.
> 
> The sunrise this morning.
Click to expand...

How lovely to have the panoramas around your place, even though it is also a lot of hard work. at 4am it is obviously still dark here, we have another anticyclone homing in on us, so expect a good day!


----------



## Poledra65

DorisT said:


> We're having an overcast drizzly day! Did I wake up in London? Won't be able to finish planting my garden unless it clears up. I think I discovered a beehive near my patio when I was working out there yesterday. One bee had been checking up on what I had been doing so far, but there were four of them looking things over yesterday. DH said, "They won't bother you." And he was right, but they made me nervous!! I was really happy to see them, especially near my garden, with the talk of bees becoming extinct.
> 
> Today I get the stitches removed from my minor surgery a couple of weeks ago. Not looking forward to it - to me it's worse than the surgery. At least they numb the area when they operate.
> 
> Poledra, nice lamp base - will have to mention it to my son-in-law. But I doubt he'd have time to make one -- he's so busy these days. The Air Force is thinking of abolishing his job, though, so he may have lots of time on his hands one of these days. Is the lamp wire run through the diamond willow wood?


Yes, I don't know exactly how he did it, but it does go up through the center.
I hope they don't abolish any jobs, they are hard enough to come by, they should keep the great people they have.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when you pour Coke on raw hamburger? What does that do to our insides?
> 
> Whoops! Just backed up and saw Darowil's post re Coke.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard about that--though we don't eat ground beef much at all and no Coke in the house; he does drink diet once in a while, but I don't. Years ago, when I was trying to lose weight, I gave up soda and lost ten pounds in one month (and I was still eating everything else I wanted at that point), so that told me all I needed to know about it then. I will once in a while drink ginger ale for an upset stomach, though, but only if I really feel lousy.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find your blog, but did go into your Etsy shop again and tried searching there. No luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you're right! It's not there...I'll try adding it in to my signature, then.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, I think you could sell prints of those pictures you took last night, they are wonderful. I'd frame one, or two (lol) and put them on the living room wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a thought--we do sell our prints at shows on occasion, but I've not put any in the shop up until now. Love your willow lamp! We have walking sticks made of yucca stalks, and I have another made of grapevine from Kentucky (I didn't make that one, but we did make our yucca ones). The yucca stalks are what we use for our workshops--we do them once a year in the spring and show people how to make them. Here's a quick shot of both.
Click to expand...

Those are gorgeous! I love the grapevine, such a nice dark color, the yucca is great too, I didn't know they could be worked with like that. So cool, I'd love to take one of your workshops.


----------



## budasha

Hi all - it's our Victoria Day and I'm just getting to the tea party. 31 pages already. Have been busy all weekend planting flowers in the garden. It's been a beautiful weekend, very warm and sunny Had gardening help to pluck out weeds and thin out some perennials. She worked all day and only finished one garden bed - many more to go and she won't be back until June. My water hose in on the fritz and I started to fix it yesterday. Worked for an hour shortening the hose and after all that, it leaked and I couldn't stop it. Need to get a clamp. Will try again this afternoon - very frustrating. Clothes line has broken - what else can go wrong! DH can't help since he can't see. So decided to stop all that work and join the tea party. DH is up and around so pretty soon I'll have to make lunch.


----------



## budasha

margewhaples said:


> Good morning to all: I woke up to persistent barking this AM. Hobo was back, but very reluctant to re-enter. Wish
> he could tell me where he's been and what his story is. He usually eats in the morning and today seems uninterested in food. It seems he always disappears on weekends. Is there a weekend visitor somewhere where he finds company? Will I ever know? Almost no work done this weekend. No knitting either. Did not feel up to tackling any thing. So I read all day yesterday. Try to catch up today. Marlark Marge.


Marge, did you ever think you might like to follow him to see where he goes? Maybe you could take a companion with you if you're up to a walk. Sure would be interesting to find out what he does.


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate all of the positive things you've said to me about my new garden! I used to have a large garden at one place I lived, and it was a lot of work! I'm hoping this will be a bit easier. I love fresh tomatoes and like to can them.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look for either _Tumbler_ or _Tumbling Tom_ tomato plants, put three or four in a hanging basket for an endless supply of delicious cherry tomatoes right through until the frosts.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, I bought one of those - was so surprised to see it for sale here in the U.S. after you recommended it in an earlier Tea Party. It already has at least a dozen little tomatoes waiting to ripen and loads of flowers to make more. The main reason I started my patio garden was so I could once more taste a homegrown tomato instead of eating cardboard! By hanging the pot on a shepherd's hook, the squirrels won't be able to get to it. I'll have to watch that the birds don't peck at them, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are incredibly productive plants, they sort of flop and spill over the basket and then go into industrial production, I think they're great. My gardener permits me to pick the tomatoes from my hanging baskets and the herb planter on the patio, otherwise I'm under orders to behave myself, I sometimes wonder whose garden it is!
> 
> Anyone who wants to cover up an ugly wall, shove runner bean plants in hanging baskets and let them hang down, they waft in the breeze and provide the freshest of veg on your doorstep!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave--are you serious about runner beans in baskets? I've never heard of that, but it sounds do-able. Scarlet runners are a must for me, but I use teepees of timber bamboo as supports. How big a basket or hanging planter does one use?


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> check your tv listing for tonight - 9:00 edt - tom selleck will be on playing jesse stone again - written by robert parker - one of my favorite authors. think this is the eighth one he has done - they are a stand alone story so you need not worry about not watching the others. one reason i enjoy them so much is they follow the book religiously - the script is lifted right out of the book. i watched one with book in hand and was surprised that they changed nothing. think you should enjoy it.
> 
> sam


I wish I'd seen this about Tom Selleck last night. There wasn't anything worthwhile watching that I could find.


----------



## DorisT

pammie1234 said:


> Wow! So much is going on at the TP this week. I have to admit that I love coke. I will quit drinking it every once in a while, but then go back. I know how bad it is, but for some reason, it is what I love. I also drink iced tea. I just need to make some so that I will drink that instead of coke.
> 
> I love the patio gardens! I still have not gotten mine going, and may be too late, but I still plan on doing that. Thanks, Dave, for the tomato info. I have a place for it to hang already. None of my plants made it last year. I guess the sun was just too much for them. I will try again. I had a worm compost going, but the hard winter last year froze them. Now I need to buy more worms! My DD is not too fond of the worms!


Re: the worms. Every time I run into one when I dig, I yell to DH and he says, "Let's go fishing!" I was never able to put a worm on a hook and he tired of doing it for me. He'd do it for the kids, but not me! :thumbdown:


----------



## DorisT

Poledra65 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're having an overcast drizzly day! Did I wake up in London? Won't be able to finish planting my garden unless it clears up. I think I discovered a beehive near my patio when I was working out there yesterday. One bee had been checking up on what I had been doing so far, but there were four of them looking things over yesterday. DH said, "They won't bother you." And he was right, but they made me nervous!! I was really happy to see them, especially near my garden, with the talk of bees becoming extinct.
> 
> Today I get the stitches removed from my minor surgery a couple of weeks ago. Not looking forward to it - to me it's worse than the surgery. At least they numb the area when they operate.
> 
> Poledra, nice lamp base - will have to mention it to my son-in-law. But I doubt he'd have time to make one -- he's so busy these days. The Air Force is thinking of abolishing his job, though, so he may have lots of time on his hands one of these days. Is the lamp wire run through the diamond willow wood?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I don't know exactly how he did it, but it does go up through the center.
> I hope they don't abolish any jobs, they are hard enough to come by, they should keep the great people they have.
Click to expand...

He has been looking around while he's waiting for the ax to fall. Living near Fairbanks, AK, jobs can be pretty scarce in his field: computer security. He has made friends with one of the State Senators and she is monitoring the situation. He can't figure out how they can abolish his job since he's the only one in the office who is trained to do what he does. But that's what bureaucracy is all about. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sorlenna

DorisT said:


> Re: the worms. Every time I run into one when I dig, I yell to DH and he says, "Let's go fishing!" I was never able to put a worm on a hook and he tired of doing it for me. He'd do it for the kids, but not me! :thumbdown:


When I was a kid, we also grew tobacco, and those worms also get on the tobacco plants...my brother and I used to take them to the neighbor's pay lake and sell 'em to people for fish bait, though I could never stand to put one on the hook myself (earthworms, yes, those things? no way). They spit!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, I think you could sell prints of those pictures you took last night, they are wonderful. I'd frame one, or two (lol) and put them on the living room wall.


It's a thought--we do sell our prints at shows on occasion, but I've not put any in the shop up until now. Love your willow lamp! We have walking sticks made of yucca stalks, and I have another made of grapevine from Kentucky (I didn't make that one, but we did make our yucca ones). The yucca stalks are what we use for our workshops--we do them once a year in the spring and show people how to make them. Here's a quick shot of both.[/quote]

I love your walking sticks.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> Caren, I think it was the last Tea Party where you mentioned putting out grape jelly for the birds. I still haven't read all of the posts for last week. Would you mind repeating what kind of birds eat grape jelly? And how do you "serve" it?
> 
> We had fun yesterday watching a chipmunk eating sunflower seeds on our deck. We've known for a couple of years that a chipmunk was living under the concrete pad for the A/C, but we hardly ever see him. I had put out some sunflower seeds in a low box for the bluejays and squirrels, but who should appear but the chipmunk. He was so cute, filling his cheek pouches with them. He made many trips back and forth - must have been feeding babies. Next, we saw a different one -- must have sent the wife!!


It wasn't me but, I know that Orioles, catbirds and sometimes robins will eat it. I 'm not sure how it would be served.

The chipmunks will come into the barn in the fall and gather any of the grain and corn that spills on the floor. It is cute to see watch them.


----------



## cmaliza

Dave....Love love love ABBA! Thanks for the links. That took me off the tea party for quite a while! How will I ever catch up? I'm just having too much fun today!
Carol (IL) :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

The walking sticks are fun to make and I love seeing what everyone does in the workshops. Every time we do one, someone comes up with something I've not seen before!

I got another idea for something knitted sideways...I am pretty sure it will work, but it has to get in line behind the other two things I'm working on now! Eek.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> Dave....Love love love ABBA! Thanks for the links. That took me off the tea party for quite a while! How will I ever catch up? I'm just having too much fun today!
> Carol (IL) :lol:


I was listening to the song this morning and Jamie took over the computer and played a bunch more songs, a lot of ABBA. I didn't even know she liked them.


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well "Keepin Up Appearances" is on and of course I love my English comedies, I watch them over and over. love it. The English have it with their programing I know you all know my bias but you seem to be o'k with it. he he.
> 
> talk lataaaaaaaaa joe p
> 
> 
> 
> How I love that show. I even have to laugh at myself at times. I think my favorite was when they went for that hike and got lost and he had to climb the tree, but there were so many great ones. I'll have to get that from Netflix and see it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about the outdoor buffet when Daddy came around with a bucket of manure.
Click to expand...

LOL, missed that one...


----------



## Joe P

Mother had her exam with the Opthomologist and she has a caterac (sp) in her left eye that could be operated on but she has decided not to do it as she says she sees fine. She was fitted for new glasses with a lavendar tint. Kinda cute.

joe p


----------



## pammie1234

I love ABBA! If you haven't seen the musical, or movie, Mama Mia, it is a good one filled with ABBA songs. I think my favorite is Dancing Queen. Guess that's what I want to be!


----------



## wannabear

Dave! You have a way of telling us about music that gets stuck in my head! The Urban Symphony one keeps running around and around in my head. I'm going to look for more by them. I'm a sucker for strings.


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate all of the positive things you've said to me about my new garden! I used to have a large garden at one place I lived, and it was a lot of work! I'm hoping this will be a bit easier. I love fresh tomatoes and like to can them.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look for either _Tumbler_ or _Tumbling Tom_ tomato plants, put three or four in a hanging basket for an endless supply of delicious cherry tomatoes right through until the frosts.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, I bought one of those - was so surprised to see it for sale here in the U.S. after you recommended it in an earlier Tea Party. It already has at least a dozen little tomatoes waiting to ripen and loads of flowers to make more. The main reason I started my patio garden was so I could once more taste a homegrown tomato instead of eating cardboard! By hanging the pot on a shepherd's hook, the squirrels won't be able to get to it. I'll have to watch that the birds don't peck at them, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are incredibly productive plants, they sort of flop and spill over the basket and then go into industrial production, I think they're great. My gardener permits me to pick the tomatoes from my hanging baskets and the herb planter on the patio, otherwise I'm under orders to behave myself, I sometimes wonder whose garden it is!
> 
> Anyone who wants to cover up an ugly wall, shove runner bean plants in hanging baskets and let them hang down, they waft in the breeze and provide the freshest of veg on your doorstep!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave--are you serious about runner beans in baskets? I've never heard of that, but it sounds do-able. Scarlet runners are a must for me, but I use teepees of timber bamboo as supports. How big a basket or hanging planter does one use?
Click to expand...

It's a fairly new idea, first time I tried it was when one of London's trendy gardeners installed them in the rooftop garden of an office block I was photographing for the architect. they work really well in standard twelve to fourteen inch baskets over five feet up, mine are about seven foot up on pulleys for watering. just jam half a dozen or so in each basket and gently untangle them every now and then. They need lots of water, but very little feeding, you can't entirely beat blackfly, but a couple of cloves of garlic or some chives in each basket are a bit of a deterrent and useful too. These herbs are also helpful in with the tomatoes, most pests really hate the smell, but they don't deter bees and butterflies for some reason.

Jim doesn't approve of this at all, it isn't 'proper gardening' so I'm permitted to do what I want with the baskets and containers.

No, Doris, I'm not allowed to pick flowers or dig up vegetables, it isn't my place to do that, except for sweet peas which you must cut lots to keep them producing. I put out a list and he gves me what he decides I should have. Gardeners are total martinets and impossible to argue with, "Now I don't think you want that, Sir" and "You'll be wanting wanting to do this, Sir" are on a permanent loop. Then there's another line, "I think you'll find that won't do ery well in that position, Sir", in other words, it'll be dead in a fortnight, guaranteed!

Actually, I don't mind, It looks OK for garden parties and I always have fresh vegetables, sometimes the ones I request. He has to be reminded I do know what I'm looking at priodically, that memory of mine comes in handy sometimes.

I'm not really into flower-arranging, although I do have a working knowledge of the language of flowers; handy for coded insults, should the need arise.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

cmaliza said:


> Dave....Love love love ABBA! Thanks for the links. That took me off the tea party for quite a while! How will I ever catch up? I'm just having too much fun today!
> Carol (IL) :lol:


First Eurovision semi-final at 8:00pm UK time tomorrow, music while you work?

Dave


----------



## Ezenby

New Mexico southeast had a perfect site....open and flat. Searching the web I noticed that parts or Arizona and Texas contributed many great pictures. I suppose the pictures came from local people giving photos to their news stations. The windmills in that part of the country seem to catch my interest.


----------



## Ezenby

Flat coke is a great hang-over cure, not that I would ever need such a thing, you understand!

Dave[/quote]

Dave...that is planning ahead and most people with a hang-over never plan for it.


----------



## Ezenby

Tried that....deer came up on deck, stood on hind legs and pruned the plant. They dont ask for the whole plant. I guess that is because tomato plants are part of the night shade group. Gardeners out there....is this true about the night shade?

Have a look for either _Tumbler_ or _Tumbling Tom_ tomato plants, put three or four in a hanging basket for an endless supply of delicious cherry tomatoes right through until the frosts.
Dave[/quote]


----------



## cmaliza

Okay...I did find out that the Eurovision semifinals are on 5/22 & 5/24 (good timing, eh?). Next question....where can we in the US go to view this? Is there live streaming on the computer? I'd like to try this. 8PM in the UK would be 4 PM in eastern time zone in the US? Gotta' go figure that out. (yup...we're 4 hours earlier). 
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave

Ezenby said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flat coke is a great hang-over cure, not that I would ever need such a thing, you understand!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave...that is planning ahead and most people with a hang-over never plan for it.
Click to expand...

As a mere man, I don't need to multi-task, I can plan!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Ezenby said:


> Flat coke is a great hang-over cure, not that I would ever need such a thing, you understand!
> 
> Dave


Dave...that is planning ahead and most people with a hang-over never plan for it.[/quote]

I've never had a hangover, and this has been my downfall.


----------



## cmaliza

Ezenby said:


> here is a news picture from New Mexico...not a very big photo..sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, that picture is a work of art in itself.
Click to expand...

Here is our attempt to view the eclipse. Given the best of circumstances we were only going to see about 20% of it. Of course, as the sun began to sink down, the clouds crept along the horizon! We did get a tiny bit of the eclipse on our home-viewing reflection, but it did not show up on the camera photo. 
At any rate....here is a pretty sunset over Lake Erie.
Carol (IL)


----------



## BarbaraSD

darowil said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my tomatoes chilled, too. Have to tell you a funny story. Do you get those really large, green tomato worms where you live? I was pregnant at the time and a friend had an Oscar fish and I would pick those worms off the tomato plant, put them in the jar and freeze them for his fish. It was the whole connection for picking off those worms, and eating a warm tomato that evening that turned me against tomatoes for a very long time and probably why, to this day, I prefer my tomatoes cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your gardening YOU ROCK!!! Yeah for you. I love fresh things from the garden. We picked our tomato from the Beef steak plant (you know we are early here in deep, deep Texas ( the banans zone) he he. and it is 3 inches across and very deep it is just beautiful. We will eat it tomorrow after we chill it in the fridge. A lot of people don't chill their tomatoes but we do. take care,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be a pest but it looks wonderful. What a great shot of the worm. It looks so intelligent and as if it is looking straight at you. You need to post it under general chit chat with a caption, instead of the dogs and cats!
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~
Nah, I don't think others would want to see it. It isn't a picture I took but rather from Google's images. Another very interesting bug that looks like an alien is the potato bug. Have you ever taken a look at them close up?


----------



## FireballDave

cmaliza said:


> Okay...I did find out that the Eurovision semifinals are on 5/22 & 5/24 (good timing, eh?). Next question....where can we in the US go to view this? Is there live streaming on the computer? I'd like to try this. 8PM in the UK would be 4 PM in eastern time zone in the US? Gotta' go figure that out. (yup...we're 4 hours earlier).
> Carol (IL)


These six American broadcasters are associate members of the European Broadcasting Union:

ABC American Broadcasting Company
CBS - CBS Broadcasting Inc.
NBC - National Broadcasting Company
WNYC - New York Public Radio
APM - American Public Media
WFMT - 98.7 Chicago, Illinois

I would hope there is information on their websites.

In Canada, CBC/SRC Canadian Broadcasting Company is an associate member of the EBU.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is a news picture from New Mexico...not a very big photo..sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, that picture is a work of art in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is our attempt to view the eclipse. Given the best of circumstances we were only going to see about 20% of it. Of course, as the sun began to sink down, the clouds crept along the horizon! We did get a tiny bit of the eclipse on our home-viewing reflection, but it did not show up on the camera photo.
> At any rate....here is a pretty sunset over Lake Erie.
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

Your picture is amazing. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Sorlenna

Ezenby said:


> Tried that....deer came up on deck, stood on hind legs and pruned the plant. They dont ask for the whole plant. I guess that is because tomato plants are part of the night shade group. Gardeners out there....is this true about the night shade?


Yes, tomatoes are part of that family--for a long time, people thought tomatoes were poisonous.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is a news picture from New Mexico...not a very big photo..sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, that picture is a work of art in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is our attempt to view the eclipse. Given the best of circumstances we were only going to see about 20% of it. Of course, as the sun began to sink down, the clouds crept along the horizon! We did get a tiny bit of the eclipse on our home-viewing reflection, but it did not show up on the camera photo.
> At any rate....here is a pretty sunset over Lake Erie.
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## FireballDave

cmaliza said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is a news picture from New Mexico...not a very big photo..sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, that picture is a work of art in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is our attempt to view the eclipse. Given the best of circumstances we were only going to see about 20% of it. Of course, as the sun began to sink down, the clouds crept along the horizon! We did get a tiny bit of the eclipse on our home-viewing reflection, but it did not show up on the camera photo.
> At any rate....here is a pretty sunset over Lake Erie.
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

Stunning colours, so beautiful.

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail

The sun and warm temps are back today making it a most pleasant day. My deck is currently covered with pink polka dots - "snow" from the neighbor's apple blossom tree. It makes for an interesting decorative effect.
The morning was spent planning next year's programs for the Needle Art Guild. If we get everyone suggested, the program should be well rounded and entertaining.
I get antsy reading about all the gardens in progress and want to get out my pots for the deck. However, around here there's always a good chance of a hard frost until the end of May, so I need to keep it on hold for another week or so. I always have tomato plants on the deck and have them for salads from July well into October. I've been thinking of more vegies in pots this year and fewer flowers. I definitely will be trying runner beans in hanging baskets. What a great idea. If I'm not very successful, I can always hit my son up for vegies. He plants a very large and productive garden. I bought him a cookbook with 100 recipes for zucchini, so maybe he won't grumble so much when he gets what seems like 3 tons of zucchini from 2 plants.
I've loved Robert B. Parker's books and was sorry to hear of his passing. And I've enjoyed the Jesse Stone films. But I passed on it last night. I'm really enjoying the new Sherlock on Masterpiece Theater and had to watch the last one. I agree with all of you who enjoy British comedies. I loved BBC America for a long time because of the great comedies and mysteries. Unfortunately, BBC America these days is mostly junk. I love Appearances, but As Time Goes By was the best ever. I wish the USA could come up with programs half as good as the British. 
Gotta go get ready for a softball playoff game. Check in later.


----------



## pammie1234

Love the sunset! Beautiful colors of nature.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Dave! You have a way of telling us about music that gets stuck in my head! The Urban Symphony one keeps running around and around in my head. I'm going to look for more by them. I'm a sucker for strings.


It is one of the most haunting songs ever entered, and her performance is mesmerising.

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD

Warm day today at 91 degrees in San Diego. I think we have one field of pick your own strawberries. Used to have all kinds of strawberry fields in Anaheim, CA until the farms decided it was more fun selling the land to developers and take the money and run. Encinitas (San Diego County) used to be called the "flower capital of the world," but again, the land was sold to developers. The Eckes still have their pointsettia ranches but that's about all for flower growing in north San Diego County.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> Mother had her exam with the Opthomologist and she has a caterac (sp) in her left eye that could be operated on but she has decided not to do it as she says she sees fine. She was fitted for new glasses with a lavendar tint. Kinda cute.
> 
> joe p


Someone I had PoA for had cataracts in both eyes removed just before his 100th birthday. When it's done it is quite amazing how bright colors are. So I'm in favor of getting it done as soon as possible when health is as good as possible. It's so painless and just a slight inconvenience, as long as health is good.


----------



## mjs

Grandma Gail said:


> The sun and warm temps are back today making it a most pleasant day. My deck is currently covered with pink polka dots - "snow" from the neighbor's apple blossom tree. It makes for an interesting decorative effect.
> The morning was spent planning next year's programs for the Needle Art Guild. If we get everyone suggested, the program should be well rounded and entertaining.
> I get antsy reading about all the gardens in progress and want to get out my pots for the deck. However, around here there's always a good chance of a hard frost until the end of May, so I need to keep it on hold for another week or so. I always have tomato plants on the deck and have them for salads from July well into October. I've been thinking of more vegies in pots this year and fewer flowers. I definitely will be trying runner beans in hanging baskets. What a great idea. If I'm not very successful, I can always hit my son up for vegies. He plants a very large and productive garden. I bought him a cookbook with 100 recipes for zucchini, so maybe he won't grumble so much when he gets what seems like 3 tons of zucchini from 2 plants.
> I've loved Robert B. Parker's books and was sorry to hear of his passing. And I've enjoyed the Jesse Stone films. But I passed on it last night. I'm really enjoying the new Sherlock on Masterpiece Theater and had to watch the last one. I agree with all of you who enjoy British comedies. I loved BBC America for a long time because of the great comedies and mysteries. Unfortunately, BBC America these days is mostly junk. I love Appearances, but As Time Goes By was the best ever. I wish the USA could come up with programs half as good as the British.
> Gotta go get ready for a softball playoff game. Check in later.


I love the people in it, but I think the writing in As time goes by is simply superb.


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mother had her exam with the Opthomologist and she has a caterac (sp) in her left eye that could be operated on but she has decided not to do it as she says she sees fine. She was fitted for new glasses with a lavendar tint. Kinda cute.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Someone I had PoA for had cataracts in both eyes removed just before his 100th birthday. When it's done it is quite amazing how bright colors are. So I'm in favor of getting it done as soon as possible when health is as good as possible. It's so painless and just a slight inconvenience, as long as health is good.
Click to expand...

My mom and my mother-in-law both had theirs done. My mom has had a number of eye surgeries because of diabetes, and still can't see much. So all you guys with diabetes behave! Eat right! You want to see your knitting as you get older.


----------



## wannabear

BarbaraSD said:


> Warm day today at 91 degrees in San Diego. I think we have one field of pick your own strawberries. Used to have all kinds of strawberry fields in Anaheim, CA until the farms decided it was more fun selling the land to developers and take the money and run. Encinitas (San Diego County) used to be called the "flower capital of the world," but again, the land was sold to developers. The Eckes still have their pointsettia ranches but that's about all for flower growing in north San Diego County.


In many areas, farmers are taxed out of existence. It's not a choice to take the money and run but a necessity. California is very important for growing food though. We have to grow food somewhere. Nana Caren, I know New York is a heavy tax state. Is it hard to manage?


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm day today at 91 degrees in San Diego. I think we have one field of pick your own strawberries. Used to have all kinds of strawberry fields in Anaheim, CA until the farms decided it was more fun selling the land to developers and take the money and run. Encinitas (San Diego County) used to be called the "flower capital of the world," but again, the land was sold to developers. The Eckes still have their pointsettia ranches but that's about all for flower growing in north San Diego County.
> 
> 
> 
> In many areas, farmers are taxed out of existence. It's not a choice to take the money and run but a necessity. California is very important for growing food though. We have to grow food somewhere. Nana Caren, I know New York is a heavy tax state. Is it hard to manage?
Click to expand...

I have seen ten local farmers lose their farms in the last two years. I am lucky enough to have more than just the farm.


----------



## wannabear

I have a friend here who grew up on a farm in Illinois, and there were four children, I think. Maybe more. Some of her brothers took over the farm and were able to keep it going, last I heard. I think it was a big farm, because her folks had a plane. They were far from wealthy, though.

I've seen farm houses and land in New York for sale much cheaper than they would be here, and I feel it has to be the taxes. I'd love to move up there, but if they couldn't make it . . .


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> I have a friend here who grew up on a farm in Illinois, and there were four children, I think. Maybe more. Some of her brothers took over the farm and were able to keep it going, last I heard. I think it was a big farm, because her folks had a plane. They were far from wealthy, though.
> 
> I've seen farm houses and land in New York for sale much cheaper than they would be here, and I feel it has to be the taxes. I'd love to move up there, but if they couldn't make it . . .


There is a farm down the road from us that has been in the family since New York state was first settled. It has always been a dairy farm from what I've heard.

Land is going pretty cheap here but, the taxes are horrible. I have a friend that has property for sale, she will never get what it's worth with the economy the way it is.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.
> 
> I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray for Dave!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I think there's enough friction and unhappiness in the world, this should be an oasis of friendship and sharing. If I want slanging matches, I can tune into BBC Parliament and watch Westminster Gas-Works going at it pell-mell!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear

I'm stuck in my big useless house till things turn around. Then I'll be glad to make a change.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: The drink Coke: we don't drink soda any more but I do get cola syrup from the pharmacy for an upset stomach. Learned this at a hospital where I worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Flat coke is a great hang-over cure, not that I would ever need such a thing, you understand!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You always keep me smiling :-D


----------



## Tessadele

Thankyou to all the picture producers, they always make me feel happy. I'll try to find something interesting to put on myself. Hmm, I mean "on here myself"
I spend far too long reading KP & TP then don't get time to go back thru & comment on all the posts I mean to, I'm going to have to discipline myself, something I can find a bit difficult in my old age. Another bad habit I have is falling asleep when in the middle of catching up. Old age catching up on me!!

Dave, was that you sending out vibes that made the Olympic torch go out today? It wouldn't surprise me, you & a couple of million others, ha.ha, Are you planning on leaving the area while they are on?

Myfanwi, you sound as though you are working too hard, don't overdo it, Fale needs you there in good spirits. love. Tessa.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave - enjoyed your lovely link to the lively wake-up today.
> 
> 
> 
> Ruslana's song is so much fun and Ukraine's win is an example of how _Eurovision_ still has a positive impact. When Kiev became a host city, visa restrictions were relaxed as were many other regulations, it is a positive force for good.
> 
> The competition is decided by a combination of experts and a televote, profits from the phone vote go to youth music projects throughout the EBU member countries. It is a massive project which promotes unity and understanding through music.
> 
> This year the host city is Baku, the spotlight is on Azerbaijan with film crews from around the world, this can only be to the good. The impact of _Eurovision_ should not be under-estimated, yes it is frothy fun, but the EBU is still delivering peace through music and I'm very grateful for its work.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I always enjoyed it but never knew any of this. That puts extra meaning to it. It always showed me how music is an international language and brings people together. I love that it also has a good impact. We took a group of the best music students from the colleges in Germany to other countries to better relations through Deutsche Welle and it was an amazing experience. The young people break down barriers and the music opened the doors.


----------



## wannabear

Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.


----------



## wannabear

Caren, is there anything there at your place I wouldn't like? And don't mention the manure pile, cause that's good stuff too.


----------



## budasha

siouxann said:


> Today, my daughter and I planted a rather unconventional garden. Hopefully the pictures will attach properly!! I got a couple clear totes from WalMart, she drilled some holes in the bottom, and we poured in topsoil. In one of them I put some cucumber plants and in the other some zucchini. The tomatoes, peppers and herbs are scattered all in different types of pots. We really don't have space for a "real" garden, so I'm hoping this will work. Wish me luck!


My DH has been driving me crazy about my garden so I finally gave in and gave it up. I don't know why it bothers him so much because I love to do it but now you've given me an idea and I'm going to try it. Thanks. Hope it works for you ----- and - me.


----------



## budasha

BarbaraSD said:


> I prefer my tomatoes chilled, too. Have to tell you a funny story. Do you get those really large, green tomato worms where you live? I was pregnant at the time and a friend had an Oscar fish and I would pick those worms off the tomato plant, put them in the jar and freeze them for his fish. It was the whole connection for picking off those worms, and eating a warm tomato that evening that turned me against tomatoes for a very long time and probably why, to this day, I prefer my tomatoes cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your gardening YOU ROCK!!! Yeah for you. I love fresh things from the garden. We picked our tomato from the Beef steak plant (you know we are early here in deep, deep Texas ( the banans zone) he he. and it is 3 inches across and very deep it is just beautiful. We will eat it tomorrow after we chill it in the fridge. A lot of people don't chill their tomatoes but we do. take care,
> 
> joe p
Click to expand...

That is one ugly tomato worm. I've been told that if you chill your tomatoes, you lose a lot of the flavour so I've never done it - but , hey, if it works for you - go for it.


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm day today at 91 degrees in San Diego. I think we have one field of pick your own strawberries. Used to have all kinds of strawberry fields in Anaheim, CA until the farms decided it was more fun selling the land to developers and take the money and run. Encinitas (San Diego County) used to be called the "flower capital of the world," but again, the land was sold to developers. The Eckes still have their pointsettia ranches but that's about all for flower growing in north San Diego County.
> 
> 
> 
> In many areas, farmers are taxed out of existence. It's not a choice to take the money and run but a necessity. California is very important for growing food though. We have to grow food somewhere. Nana Caren, I know New York is a heavy tax state. Is it hard to manage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen ten local farmers lose their farms in the last two years. I am lucky enough to have more than just the farm.
Click to expand...

I belong to a yahoo email where the farmers and interested people, like me, talk about farming. Of course we regular people ask questions and the farmers talk to each other and give information to us and lots of great tips.. Most of them are organic farmers, many not certified and some certified. I was able to get wild salmon through this group as all of us interested ordered and the group ordered directly from the fisherman. Haven't been on for a long time since I am babysitting and on KP, but it is very interesting to hear things right from the farmers. I get my meat from a small farm and can you believe they even deliver in the winter right to our door in upstate NY where the weather can get quite bad. I can't wait for the Farmer's Markets to open again. Thanks for sharing with us Nana Caren.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> Caren, is there anything there at your place I wouldn't like? And don't mention the manure pile, cause that's good stuff too.


Ummm, not that I can think of but, I'm sort of partial to pretty much everything here. Oh the goats maybe.


----------



## Sorlenna

You can put baby birds back with your hands, though wash up afterward and remember they are very fragile (I scoop them up as a double handful). It is sad that these have died, though--putting them back doesn't always work, sadly.


----------



## Southern Gal

wow, this has been such a good tp. i love all the veggie talk, i love to grow stuff, i filled another pot today and plan to get another squash plant, thats our fav. 
the shots of the pool are awsome, i love the water, love to camp and until last yr we camped in tents, just my bones can't do that anymore, so we are thinking sm. camper. just something to sleep in. 
ok, someone fill me in on what was meant by tomatoes being part of the night shade family? dave i am going to try the beans hanging in a pot and i am gonna tell mom, she always grows hers and uses poles for them to run up on, but hey a pot would be so easy to keep watered. i think its important for folks to k now how to grow their own foods.
we worked out in the yard this afternoon, i sent bj to wally world for the "stuff" we had to have, i cleaned the front of church. then we came in and ate a lite lunch and then mowed the yard, we used the push mower ugh, the riding one has to have a part put on it. then we fixed a new planter, if you have seen the pole up the center of a large pot and then you put other smaller ones on the pole and tilt them either direction alternating, i used a weather vane i had on a pole and i plant to plant sedum of different kinds in the pots. ok, we are having quesadilla's filled with chicken and grilled squash,onion and cheese, i love those things. later


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: The drink Coke: we don't drink soda any more but I do get cola syrup from the pharmacy for an upset stomach. Learned this at a hospital where I worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Flat coke is a great hang-over cure, not that I would ever need such a thing, you understand!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ha ha and I bet your nose has grown an inch or two!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

I belong to a yahoo email where the farmers and interested people, like me, talk about farming. Of course we regular people ask questions and the farmers talk to each other and give information to us and lots of great tips.. Most of them are organic farmers, many not certified and some certified. I was able to get wild salmon through this group as all of us interested ordered and the group ordered directly from the fisherman. Haven't been on for a long time since I am babysitting and on KP, but it is very interesting to hear things right from the farmers. I get my meat from a small farm and can you believe they even deliver in the winter right to our door in upstate NY where the weather can get quite bad. I can't wait for the Farmer's Markets to open again. Thanks for sharing with us Nana Caren.[/quote]

There are a few that deliver around here. There is one guy that grows spinach all winter it is great.


----------



## daralene

Joe P, so sorry to hear about the birds. Nature can be so cruel at times and so beautiful at others.

I sure can understand if your mom had shingles and is still suffering from that, how she wouldn't want to do anything more. Post herpetic neuralgia is horrible and the older you are the worse it is. I hope her pain isn't too great. She may feel that the neuralgia will get even worse if she has any type of procedure. My heart sure goes out to her with this problem.

Nana Caren, your pool is my dream pool. How gorgeous and I love seeing all the grandchildren enjoying it. What grand memories they will have of coming to your place.

Myfanwy, are you in any danger with the approaching storm? Oh wait a minute....anticyclone......that means good day right?? Haven't heard cyclone used that way before and it threw me.

I sure wish I could respond to every post, so let me just say hello to all of you. DH is playing the piano right now so I get to visit at the Tea Party.

Now I have to go back and see if I can find where Dave talked about the beans in the hanging pots. Want to do that. I don't have a wall to cover, but like the idea.


----------



## Sorlenna

Southern Gal said:


> ok, someone fill me in on what was meant by tomatoes being part of the night shade family?


Tomatoes are related to several poisonous plants (in the same botanical family), like tobacco, datura, mandrake, and belladonna. Interestingly, red and green bell peppers, hot peppers, and eggplant belong to this family, and petunias also. Quite a variety!


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> The view in my back yard this evening is my favorite. The pool is open, thanks to the solar heaters for it. The water it 80F.


That is a beautiful pool - sure wish we had one today. It's really hot here.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> I tried to talk Mother into the surgery but she refused it. I know it would be better but she said since the time with shingles last year and still not over it she is not willing to go into anything else now. I did try. talk at you all lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Oh, by the way our family farm that we lived on had to be sold for taxes and My grandmother and grandfather lived there over 50 years and could not afford the taxes. There are homes all over it now of people who drive into the city to work. Sad oh so very sad, I was raised on it and people for over 35 years came and u picked veggies and fruits. I worked the farm since I was 10 years old.
> 
> joe p


I think some states took steps to adjust things so that as land became much more valuable if sold for development there might be protections so that farms would not be taxed out of existence. I think there should be those steps if we want to continue to have food provided relatively locally.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Southern Gal said:


> wow, this has been such a good tp. i love all the veggie talk, i love to grow stuff, i filled another pot today and plan to get another squash plant, thats our fav.
> the shots of the pool are awsome, i love the water, love to camp and until last yr we camped in tents, just my bones can't do that anymore, so we are thinking sm. camper. just something to sleep in.
> ok, someone fill me in on what was meant by tomatoes being part of the night shade family? dave i am going to try the beans hanging in a pot and i am gonna tell mom, she always grows hers and uses poles for them to run up on, but hey a pot would be so easy to keep watered. i think its important for folks to k now how to grow their own foods.
> we worked out in the yard this afternoon, i sent bj to wally world for the "stuff" we had to have, i cleaned the front of church. then we came in and ate a lite lunch and then mowed the yard, we used the push mower ugh, the riding one has to have a part put on it. then we fixed a new planter, if you have seen the pole up the center of a large pot and then you put other smaller ones on the pole and tilt them either direction alternating, i used a weather vane i had on a pole and i plant to plant sedum of different kinds in the pots. ok, we are having quesadilla's filled with chicken and grilled squash,onion and cheese, i love those things. later


You asked about the tomatoes and the nightshade family. I have a link here for you. For those people who have arthritis, fibromyalgia, lupus, and other inflammatory conditions, it is recommended that an anti-inflammatory diet be followed. This means eliminating any of the nightshade family produce from the diet. I know for myself, this is beneficial for my health and I can tell the difference in the way I feel as to whether or not I am eating any of the nightshade family produce. Dr. Weil has a good anti-inflammatory diet which I printed off and showed to my doctor. He highly recommended it and said it was a healthy diet.
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=62


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate all of the positive things you've said to me about my new garden! I used to have a large garden at one place I lived, and it was a lot of work! I'm hoping this will be a bit easier. I love fresh tomatoes and like to can them.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look for either _Tumbler_ or _Tumbling Tom_ tomato plants, put three or four in a hanging basket for an endless supply of delicious cherry tomatoes right through until the frosts.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, I bought one of those - was so surprised to see it for sale here in the U.S. after you recommended it in an earlier Tea Party. It already has at least a dozen little tomatoes waiting to ripen and loads of flowers to make more. The main reason I started my patio garden was so I could once more taste a homegrown tomato instead of eating cardboard! By hanging the pot on a shepherd's hook, the squirrels won't be able to get to it. I'll have to watch that the birds don't peck at them, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are incredibly productive plants, they sort of flop and spill over the basket and then go into industrial production, I think they're great. My gardener permits me to pick the tomatoes from my hanging baskets and the herb planter on the patio, otherwise I'm under orders to behave myself, I sometimes wonder whose garden it is!
> 
> Anyone who wants to cover up an ugly wall, shove runner bean plants in hanging baskets and let them hang down, they waft in the breeze and provide the freshest of veg on your doorstep!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave--are you serious about runner beans in baskets? I've never heard of that, but it sounds do-able. Scarlet runners are a must for me, but I use teepees of timber bamboo as supports. How big a basket or hanging planter does one use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fairly new idea, first time I tried it was when one of London's trendy gardeners installed them in the rooftop garden of an office block I was photographing for the architect. they work really well in standard twelve to fourteen inch baskets over five feet up, mine are about seven foot up on pulleys for watering. just jam half a dozen or so in each basket and gently untangle them every now and then. They need lots of water, but very little feeding, you can't entirely beat blackfly, but a couple of cloves of garlic or some chives in each basket are a bit of a deterrent and useful too. These herbs are also helpful in with the tomatoes, most pests really hate the smell, but they don't deter bees and butterflies for some reason.
> 
> Jim doesn't approve of this at all, it isn't 'proper gardening' so I'm permitted to do what I want with the baskets and containers.
> 
> No, Doris, I'm not allowed to pick flowers or dig up vegetables, it isn't my place to do that, except for sweet peas which you must cut lots to keep them producing. I put out a list and he gves me what he decides I should have. Gardeners are total martinets and impossible to argue with, "Now I don't think you want that, Sir" and "You'll be wanting wanting to do this, Sir" are on a permanent loop. Then there's another line, "I think you'll find that won't do ery well in that position, Sir", in other words, it'll be dead in a fortnight, guaranteed!
> 
> Actually, I don't mind, It looks OK for garden parties and I always have fresh vegetables, sometimes the ones I request. He has to be reminded I do know what I'm looking at priodically, that memory of mine comes in handy sometimes.
> 
> I'm not really into flower-arranging, although I do have a working knowledge of the language of flowers; handy for coded insults, should the need arise.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

TVM for the info. Dave. I may try that sometime. Have you ever tried Ipomaea (Morning Glory) that way? It should be stupendous. Boy, I bet your Jim and I would butt heads! Is he a short fella? (Mental image somehow remotely connected to the term "martinet")


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> How I love that show. I even have to laugh at myself at times. I think my favorite was when they went for that hike and got lost and he had to climb the tree, but there were so many great ones. I'll have to get that from Netflix and see it again.
> 
> 
> 
> How about the outdoor buffet when Daddy came around with a bucket of manure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the one where they are taking the Seniou Citizens to the seaside, and she tells Sheridan, "No, we're not going to drown them! What a curious sense of humor you have, Dear."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one where they go to the boat for the weekend and she's in her sailor costume. I love her clothes. And what a marvelous physical comedian she is. And a gorgeous singing voice when she's not trying to be off-key.
> 
> But my absolute favorite Britcom is As time goes by.
Click to expand...

___________________________________________
Have only seen a few of As Time Goes By, so I will have to get the series and have a marathon. I also remember a news show on the BBC channel we got called Hard Talk. That interviewer was fantastic. Definitely not a comedy show, but I could see someone doing a comedy take on his show. Nobody got off easy on his show. I'm sure Mother Theresa would have felt like a criminal, but when he was done, if you were a good honest person, everyone knew it and any question they ever had was answered.[/quote]

I think there is hardly a dud in the As time goes by series, though they did run out of steam a bit. I was sorry it ended, but it probably should have. I think it's the only series where I've watched each episode about five times since usually once is enough. When it came on I taped it while I was watching live and then watched the tape.

One of the best Keeping up is the auction where Hyacinth gets tiddly. "unhand me you varlet" I think is a line in it.


----------



## wannabear

In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> I liked To the Manor Born, and Good Neighbors. Loved Good Neighbors, actually. I need to look those folks up and see what they're doing these days. All alive and well, I hope!


I enjoyed both too. There were Manor episodes we never got and I was pleased when it came on again. Except it was immediately taken off in favor of BBC news I think. That guy replaced Robin Ellis as heartthrob, but for me has been replaced by Geoffrey Palmer.

Incidentally, the pictures at the beginning of As time are of Judi's daughter and Geoffrey's son.


----------



## wannabear

I thought those pictures must have been old pictures of them! How neat!


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm day today at 91 degrees in San Diego. I think we have one field of pick your own strawberries. Used to have all kinds of strawberry fields in Anaheim, CA until the farms decided it was more fun selling the land to developers and take the money and run. Encinitas (San Diego County) used to be called the "flower capital of the world," but again, the land was sold to developers. The Eckes still have their pointsettia ranches but that's about all for flower growing in north San Diego County.
> 
> 
> 
> In many areas, farmers are taxed out of existence. It's not a choice to take the money and run but a necessity. California is very important for growing food though. We have to grow food somewhere. Nana Caren, I know New York is a heavy tax state. Is it hard to manage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen ten local farmers lose their farms in the last two years. I am lucky enough to have more than just the farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I belong to a yahoo email where the farmers and interested people, like me, talk about farming. Of course we regular people ask questions and the farmers talk to each other and give information to us and lots of great tips.. Most of them are organic farmers, many not certified and some certified. I was able to get wild salmon through this group as all of us interested ordered and the group ordered directly from the fisherman. Haven't been on for a long time since I am babysitting and on KP, but it is very interesting to hear things right from the farmers. I get my meat from a small farm and can you believe they even deliver in the winter right to our door in upstate NY where the weather can get quite bad. I can't wait for the Farmer's Markets to open again. Thanks for sharing with us Nana Caren.
Click to expand...

Our growers' market has been open two weeks. I get some artisan bread, and that's where I get whole wheat flour and free-range eggs.


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.


Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!


----------



## wannabear

Two things in one week: Lulu was in To Sir With Love. So was Patricia Routledge. Years later she was Hyacinth Bucket of Keeping up Appearances. I saw her, too, doing a one-woman thing about her podiatrist who was a bit of a fetishist. And Hetty Wainthrop! If you haven't seen them, watch them!


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Joe P, so sorry to hear about the birds. Nature can be so cruel at times and so beautiful at others.
> 
> I sure can understand if your mom had shingles and is still suffering from that, how she wouldn't want to do anything more. Post herpetic neuralgia is horrible and the older you are the worse it is. I hope her pain isn't too great. She may feel that the neuralgia will get even worse if she has any type of procedure. My heart sure goes out to her with this problem.
> 
> Nana Caren, your pool is my dream pool. How gorgeous and I love seeing all the grandchildren enjoying it. What grand memories they will have of coming to your place.
> 
> Myfanwy, are you in any danger with the approaching storm? Oh wait a minute....anticyclone......that means good day right?? Haven't heard cyclone used that way before and it threw me.
> 
> I sure wish I could respond to every post, so let me just say hello to all of you. DH is playing the piano right now so I get to visit at the Tea Party.
> 
> Now I have to go back and see if I can find where Dave talked about the beans in the hanging pots. Want to do that. I don't have a wall to cover, but like the idea.


Even though i had to pay a fair amount, I am so glad I got the shingles vaccine. I know so many people who have suffered and am thankful to have some protection.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, someone fill me in on what was meant by tomatoes being part of the night shade family?
> 
> 
> 
> Tomatoes are related to several poisonous plants (in the same botanical family), like tobacco, datura, mandrake, and belladonna. Interestingly, red and green bell peppers, hot peppers, and eggplant belong to this family, and petunias also. Quite a variety!
Click to expand...

I didn't realize peppers and eggplant were there too.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.


Datura is a gorgeous lily. I'm afraid to have it for fear it will bother some creature.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
Click to expand...

I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.


----------



## Sorlenna

mjs said:


> I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.


We knew several types as morning glories--I've never heard them referred to as bindweed, but those are all in the same family, a google search tells me. I remember them being pink, blue/purple, and fluted.


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P, so sorry to hear about the birds. Nature can be so cruel at times and so beautiful at others.
> 
> I sure can understand if your mom had shingles and is still suffering from that, how she wouldn't want to do anything more. Post herpetic neuralgia is horrible and the older you are the worse it is. I hope her pain isn't too great. She may feel that the neuralgia will get even worse if she has any type of procedure. My heart sure goes out to her with this problem.
> 
> Nana Caren, your pool is my dream pool. How gorgeous and I love seeing all the grandchildren enjoying it. What grand memories they will have of coming to your place.
> 
> Myfanwy, are you in any danger with the approaching storm? Oh wait a minute....anticyclone......that means good day right?? Haven't heard cyclone used that way before and it threw me.
> 
> I sure wish I could respond to every post, so let me just say hello to all of you. DH is playing the piano right now so I get to visit at the Tea Party.
> 
> Now I have to go back and see if I can find where Dave talked about the beans in the hanging pots. Want to do that. I don't have a wall to cover, but like the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though i had to pay a fair amount, I am so glad I got the shingles vaccine. I know so many people who have suffered and am thankful to have some protection.
Click to expand...

You were very wise. I got the shingles before I knew about the vaccine, or maybe before it came out?? DH got the shot after I had it and he saw how I suffered. 2 years ago I thought I was getting shingles again but it was the post herpetic neuralgia with revenge, not just pain but the whole bit with fever, sick for weeks and nothing the doctor could do but pain pills. I truly do understand Joe's mother as anything upsetting you seems to bring it on worse.


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> Our growers' market has been open two weeks. I get some artisan bread, and that's where I get whole wheat flour and free-range eggs.


_____________________
Sounds delicious.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P, so sorry to hear about the birds. Nature can be so cruel at times and so beautiful at others.
> 
> I sure can understand if your mom had shingles and is still suffering from that, how she wouldn't want to do anything more. Post herpetic neuralgia is horrible and the older you are the worse it is. I hope her pain isn't too great. She may feel that the neuralgia will get even worse if she has any type of procedure. My heart sure goes out to her with this problem.
> 
> Nana Caren, your pool is my dream pool. How gorgeous and I love seeing all the grandchildren enjoying it. What grand memories they will have of coming to your place.
> 
> Myfanwy, are you in any danger with the approaching storm? Oh wait a minute....anticyclone......that means good day right?? Haven't heard cyclone used that way before and it threw me.
> 
> I sure wish I could respond to every post, so let me just say hello to all of you. DH is playing the piano right now so I get to visit at the Tea Party.
> 
> Now I have to go back and see if I can find where Dave talked about the beans in the hanging pots. Want to do that. I don't have a wall to cover, but like the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though i had to pay a fair amount, I am so glad I got the shingles vaccine. I know so many people who have suffered and am thankful to have some protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were very wise. I got the shingles before I knew about the vaccine, or maybe before it came out?? DH got the shot after I had it and he saw how I suffered. 2 years ago I thought I was getting shingles again but it was the post herpetic neuralgia with revenge, not just pain but the whole bit with fever, sick for weeks and nothing the doctor could do but pain pills. I truly do understand Joe's mother as anything upsetting you seems to bring it on worse.
Click to expand...

Time goes so fast, but I think the vaccine has been available for only about ten years. The fact that it has to be kept frozen makes it more complicated to get than other normal shots.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our growers' market has been open two weeks. I get some artisan bread, and that's where I get whole wheat flour and free-range eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________
> Sounds delicious.
Click to expand...

Someone said to me at our age what does it matter what chemicals are in things. But it matters to me.


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flat coke is a great hang-over cure, not that I would ever need such a thing, you understand!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave...that is planning ahead and most people with a hang-over never plan for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a mere man, I don't need to multi-task, I can plan!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Stepping a little close to the edge here Dave!


----------



## mjs

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flat coke is a great hang-over cure, not that I would ever need such a thing, you understand!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave...that is planning ahead and most people with a hang-over never plan for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a mere man, I don't need to multi-task, I can plan!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stepping a little close to the edge here Dave!
Click to expand...

And sometimes one plans to multitask.


----------



## wannabear

Can you get shingles if you've had chicken pox? Can't remember right now.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> Can you get shingles if you've had chicken pox? Can't remember right now.


As I understand it you get shingles only if you've had chicken pox. It's the virus becoming reactivated after it has lingered in your body for years.


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get shingles if you've had chicken pox? Can't remember right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it you get shingles only if you've had chicken pox. It's the virus becoming reactivated after it has lingered in your body for years.
Click to expand...

Oh, ducky.


----------



## gingerwitch

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mother had her exam with the Opthomologist and she has a caterac (sp) in her left eye that could be operated on but she has decided not to do it as she says she sees fine. She was fitted for new glasses with a lavendar tint. Kinda cute.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Someone I had PoA for had cataracts in both eyes removed just before his 100th birthday. When it's done it is quite amazing how bright colors are. So I'm in favor of getting it done as soon as possible when health is as good as possible. It's so painless and just a slight inconvenience, as long as health is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom and my mother-in-law both had theirs done. My mom has had a number of eye surgeries because of diabetes, and still can't see much. So all you guys with diabetes behave! Eat right! You want to see your knitting as you get older.
Click to expand...

My ophthamologist tells me that I'll know when the cataract surgery is necessary. I have tiny ones now that really don't affect my vision to any extent but will be an issue at some point. It seems to vary a lot from person to person as far as age is concerned. A friend had it done at age 65--she hardly noticed the procedure but her sight must have been bothering her a great deal.


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get shingles if you've had chicken pox? Can't remember right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it you get shingles only if you've had chicken pox. It's the virus becoming reactivated after it has lingered in your body for years.
Click to expand...

__________________________________________
Yes, from chicken pox. It hides along the spinal cord and then when it becomes active it has its nerve path to travel along and play total havoc with. If you haven't had the chicken pox you don't have it in your system. You can get chicken pox from the open rash of someone with active shingles if you aren't vaccinated and only if you are in contact with the rash. DH didn't get it and he was around me the whole time but I would be very careful with unvaccinated babies. Of course a doctor is the one you want to ask about this. I had no idea how horrible shingles could be and the older you are the worse it is with more nerve damage causing pain after the shingles is long gone. I don't think of myself as old, so it came as a shock when I asked the doctor why I still had so much pain and he said, "The older you are the more damage you have to the nerves." There you are. I am older!!! Boy, what a day that was .... pain and old. LOL :thumbdown:


----------



## daralene

So funny, the ad on this page says "Post Shingles Pain." Big Brother is alive and well.


----------



## gingerwitch

Tessadele said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.
> 
> I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray for Dave!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I think there's enough friction and unhappiness in the world, this should be an oasis of friendship and sharing. If I want slanging matches, I can tune into BBC Parliament and watch Westminster Gas-Works going at it pell-mell!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. Thanks Dave & Sam.
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

The term "Westminster Gas Works" is a keeper. Love it!


----------



## gingerwitch

Joe P said:


> those kids are really having fun. I love it. We had a pool when we lived in our house in San Antonio. We loved it. I love to see people enjoying water particularly the children.
> 
> update: Lady and Gentlman Cardinal lost their babies. They both tried to fly and fell we picked them up with implements so there was no human touch. We put them back in the nest and the mama and papa hovered around them and tried to get them to fly and they fell and killed themselves and we are sad. We feel they were too early to try their wings but that is only our thinking.


That's so sad, Joe. I watched Mom or Dad Swallow urging a reluctant fledgling out of the birdhouse once -- what a performance, I'll never forget it. Brothers and sisters had all taken the plunge successfully, but this little one was scared to death. Finally, the exasperated parent coaxed him out just enough to get a shoulder under his upper torso, and then bodily heaved him into the air! And off he went, just like he knew what he was doing. I love the swallows--they're so aerodynamic and cheeky.


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> ]
> 
> They live in the pool when they are here. We have to force them out of the water.


i know just how they feel! When I was a kid, I'd stay in the water so long (Atlantic Ocean), my lips would turn blue.


----------



## wannabear

Oh my gosh. That was the turning point for me. I'd tell the kids they had to come in cause their lips were blue, and they hated it! Atlantic Ocean, yesirree.


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get shingles if you've had chicken pox? Can't remember right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it you get shingles only if you've had chicken pox. It's the virus becoming reactivated after it has lingered in your body for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, ducky.
Click to expand...

Get yourself a shingles shot, wannabear! It doesn't hurt, but the shingles definitely does. My brother suffered for months and finally died from the complications. He lost a lot of weight, lost his appetite, couldn't sleep, had blisters all over his torso, etc., etc. GET A SHOT, everyone!


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> They live in the pool when they are here. We have to force them out of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> i know just how they feel! When I was a kid, I'd stay in the water so long (Atlantic Ocean), my lips would turn blue.
Click to expand...

I remember playing in th water like that, it was Lake Ontario though. The good old days.


----------



## gingerwitch

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, someone fill me in on what was meant by tomatoes being part of the night shade family?
> 
> 
> 
> Tomatoes are related to several poisonous plants (in the same botanical family), like tobacco, datura, mandrake, and belladonna. Interestingly, red and green bell peppers, hot peppers, and eggplant belong to this family, and petunias also. Quite a variety!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize peppers and eggplant were there too.
Click to expand...

Potatoes too.


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get shingles if you've had chicken pox? Can't remember right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it you get shingles only if you've had chicken pox. It's the virus becoming reactivated after it has lingered in your body for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, ducky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get yourself a shingles shot, wannabear! It doesn't hurt, but the shingles definitely does. My brother suffered for months and finally died from the complications. He lost a lot of weight, lost his appetite, couldn't sleep, had blisters all over his torso, etc., etc. GET A SHOT, everyone!
Click to expand...

I had a friend with shingles, brought on by stress. She wasn't even grievously afflicted but said it hurt like all get-out. I didn't know there was a shot but I'm looking into it!


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.


Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get shingles if you've had chicken pox? Can't remember right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it you get shingles only if you've had chicken pox. It's the virus becoming reactivated after it has lingered in your body for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, ducky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get yourself a shingles shot, wannabear! It doesn't hurt, but the shingles definitely does. My brother suffered for months and finally died from the complications. He lost a lot of weight, lost his appetite, couldn't sleep, had blisters all over his torso, etc., etc. GET A SHOT, everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a friend with shingles, brought on by stress. She wasn't even grievously afflicted but said it hurt like all get-out. I didn't know there was a shot but I'm looking into it!
Click to expand...

Good for you!! Our local Safeway charges $160, I think, but it's worth every penny.


----------



## DorisT

gingerwitch said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, someone fill me in on what was meant by tomatoes being part of the night shade family?
> 
> 
> 
> Tomatoes are related to several poisonous plants (in the same botanical family), like tobacco, datura, mandrake, and belladonna. Interestingly, red and green bell peppers, hot peppers, and eggplant belong to this family, and petunias also. Quite a variety!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize peppers and eggplant were there too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Potatoes too.
Click to expand...

Gee, it's a wonder any of us are alive!! :roll:

Do the folks who smoke know that tobacco is poisonous? Or is that true only if you eat it?


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well! sounds like it might be an interesting day on the TP, but I must get on with the day- the weekend is over for us, and I need to get out and do some shopping for the DH. Inevitably it will take an age to catch up. because for most of you it is still Sunday. the dogs and the DH will both need their breakfast before I go. We are very lucky, at present now I am on Superannuation I have a bus/rail pass that kicks in at 9am. It is a huge help, but already our conservative government is talking of cutting it out to save dollars- I hope their majority is slim enough for them to remember they will have to be voted in again in 2 years time to do it. [we have a 3 year parliamentary term- far too short in MHO]
> Happy Day all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would they really _save_ dollars or just earn fewer dollars? Is the public transport running at full capacity or are seats empty? If you aren't keeping a paying customer out, then they are not truly going to save any money by not letting you ride along. And if they want to _earn_ more money out of the pockets of retired folks - well, shame on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why we can't travel before 9. We are lucky, we can use the concession all day, some cities it is only till 3pm. It has just been announced that our storm water pipes seriously need renewal. That is going to cost millions. The Mayor is trying to put the railway system first, always a problem of how they use your rates!
Click to expand...

Myfanwy:

I'm going back this far because that's the first place I saw the two of us corresponding, although I am not right on target. I wanted you to see Maddie. What I wanted was a photo at the beach when she was smaller, but all these pictures have to be scanned, and this is the one she sent me. She was at McAdenville here, a town down the highway where every single house has Christmas lights and the traffic is backed up for miles. She was about eight.

Gosh. It brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Thankyou to all the picture producers, they always make me feel happy. I'll try to find something interesting to put on myself. Hmm, I mean "on here myself"
> I spend far too long reading KP & TP then don't get time to go back thru & comment on all the posts I mean to, I'm going to have to discipline myself, something I can find a bit difficult in my old age. Another bad habit I have is falling asleep when in the middle of catching up. Old age catching up on me!!
> 
> Dave, was that you sending out vibes that made the Olympic torch go out today? It wouldn't surprise me, you & a couple of million others, ha.ha, Are you planning on leaving the area while they are on?
> 
> Myfanwi, you sound as though you are working too hard, don't overdo it, Fale needs you there in good spirits. love. Tessa.


I'd acknowledge I am glad to get to bed at night! We have just had so many appointments for this and that lately- I will be glad when things are back to normal, about June!


----------



## Sorlenna

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
Click to expand...

I was always told an itchy palm meant money: right hand means you'll get a windfall, and left hand means you'll have an unexpected expense! Also, if your nose itched, you would have company; right side meant a man, left side meant a woman, and if all over, one of each (or more).


----------



## Sorlenna

DorisT said:


> Gee, it's a wonder any of us are alive!! :roll:
> 
> Do the folks who smoke know that tobacco is poisonous? Or is that true only if you eat it?


You can get nicotine poisoning by ingesting it, and of course we know there are many more toxins in smoke...


----------



## KatyNora

Thanks to all who have posted about shingles. I've seen some ads on TV about getting the shot, but just pooh-poohed and paid no attention. Now, with all your testimonials, I'm going to ask my doctor about it when I see him next month. I went on line and found that I can get it at my clinic, but I have to call customer service to find out what the co-pay is under my particular plan. 

Side note: according to the website, the shot was only approved by the FDA in 2006, so it really hasn't been around for very long.


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
Click to expand...

My family has more superstitions than you can shake a stick at, and they made me live according to them for many years. Now I'll just sit back and see what anybody else will admit to.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well! sounds like it might be an interesting day on the TP, but I must get on with the day- the weekend is over for us, and I need to get out and do some shopping for the DH. Inevitably it will take an age to catch up. because for most of you it is still Sunday. the dogs and the DH will both need their breakfast before I go. We are very lucky, at present now I am on Superannuation I have a bus/rail pass that kicks in at 9am. It is a huge help, but already our conservative government is talking of cutting it out to save dollars- I hope their majority is slim enough for them to remember they will have to be voted in again in 2 years time to do it. [we have a 3 year parliamentary term- far too short in MHO]
> Happy Day all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would they really _save_ dollars or just earn fewer dollars? Is the public transport running at full capacity or are seats empty? If you aren't keeping a paying customer out, then they are not truly going to save any money by not letting you ride along. And if they want to _earn_ more money out of the pockets of retired folks - well, shame on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why we can't travel before 9. We are lucky, we can use the concession all day, some cities it is only till 3pm. It has just been announced that our storm water pipes seriously need renewal. That is going to cost millions. The Mayor is trying to put the railway system first, always a problem of how they use your rates!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myfanwy:
> 
> I'm going back this far because that's the first place I saw the two of us corresponding, although I am not right on target. I wanted you to see Maddie. What I wanted was a photo at the beach when she was smaller, but all these pictures have to be scanned, and this is the one she sent me. She was at McAdenville here, a town down the highway where every single house has Christmas lights and the traffic is backed up for miles. She was about eight.
> 
> Gosh. It brings tears to my eyes.
Click to expand...

what beautiful hair she has! My elder girl was brown haired and curly too. The younger girl is blonde.


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, someone fill me in on what was meant by tomatoes being part of the night shade family?
> 
> 
> 
> Tomatoes are related to several poisonous plants (in the same botanical family), like tobacco, datura, mandrake, and belladonna. Interestingly, red and green bell peppers, hot peppers, and eggplant belong to this family, and petunias also. Quite a variety!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize peppers and eggplant were there too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Potatoes too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, it's a wonder any of us are alive!! :roll:
> 
> Do the folks who smoke know that tobacco is poisonous? Or is that true only if you eat it?
Click to expand...

It was poisonous to my best friend who died of cancer rather suddenly.


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well! sounds like it might be an interesting day on the TP, but I must get on with the day- the weekend is over for us, and I need to get out and do some shopping for the DH. Inevitably it will take an age to catch up. because for most of you it is still Sunday. the dogs and the DH will both need their breakfast before I go. We are very lucky, at present now I am on Superannuation I have a bus/rail pass that kicks in at 9am. It is a huge help, but already our conservative government is talking of cutting it out to save dollars- I hope their majority is slim enough for them to remember they will have to be voted in again in 2 years time to do it. [we have a 3 year parliamentary term- far too short in MHO]
> Happy Day all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would they really _save_ dollars or just earn fewer dollars? Is the public transport running at full capacity or are seats empty? If you aren't keeping a paying customer out, then they are not truly going to save any money by not letting you ride along. And if they want to _earn_ more money out of the pockets of retired folks - well, shame on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why we can't travel before 9. We are lucky, we can use the concession all day, some cities it is only till 3pm. It has just been announced that our storm water pipes seriously need renewal. That is going to cost millions. The Mayor is trying to put the railway system first, always a problem of how they use your rates!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myfanwy:
> 
> I'm going back this far because that's the first place I saw the two of us corresponding, although I am not right on target. I wanted you to see Maddie. What I wanted was a photo at the beach when she was smaller, but all these pictures have to be scanned, and this is the one she sent me. She was at McAdenville here, a town down the highway where every single house has Christmas lights and the traffic is backed up for miles. She was about eight.
> 
> Gosh. It brings tears to my eyes.
Click to expand...

Look at all those beautiful curls!! Pretty daughter!!

When I was that age, little girls all wanted curls like Shirley Temple. My hair was and still is straight as a poker so Mom got me a perm. I ended up looking like a French poodle. My favorite picture of me is with the poodle look, a one-piece bathing suit, and a bandaid sitting diagonally across one knee. I once showed it to DH when we were engaged, but he still married me!


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well! sounds like it might be an interesting day on the TP, but I must get on with the day- the weekend is over for us, and I need to get out and do some shopping for the DH. Inevitably it will take an age to catch up. because for most of you it is still Sunday. the dogs and the DH will both need their breakfast before I go. We are very lucky, at present now I am on Superannuation I have a bus/rail pass that kicks in at 9am. It is a huge help, but already our conservative government is talking of cutting it out to save dollars- I hope their majority is slim enough for them to remember they will have to be voted in again in 2 years time to do it. [we have a 3 year parliamentary term- far too short in MHO]
> Happy Day all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would they really _save_ dollars or just earn fewer dollars? Is the public transport running at full capacity or are seats empty? If you aren't keeping a paying customer out, then they are not truly going to save any money by not letting you ride along. And if they want to _earn_ more money out of the pockets of retired folks - well, shame on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why we can't travel before 9. We are lucky, we can use the concession all day, some cities it is only till 3pm. It has just been announced that our storm water pipes seriously need renewal. That is going to cost millions. The Mayor is trying to put the railway system first, always a problem of how they use your rates!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myfanwy:
> 
> I'm going back this far because that's the first place I saw the two of us corresponding, although I am not right on target. I wanted you to see Maddie. What I wanted was a photo at the beach when she was smaller, but all these pictures have to be scanned, and this is the one she sent me. She was at McAdenville here, a town down the highway where every single house has Christmas lights and the traffic is backed up for miles. She was about eight.
> 
> Gosh. It brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what beautiful hair she has! My elder girl was brown haired and curly too. The younger girl is blonde.
Click to expand...

You can't see in the dark, but she is red as red can be.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The view in my back yard this evening is my favorite. The pool is open, thanks to the solar heaters for it. The water it 80F.


Lovely pics. for summer!


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, someone fill me in on what was meant by tomatoes being part of the night shade family?
> 
> 
> 
> Tomatoes are related to several poisonous plants (in the same botanical family), like tobacco, datura, mandrake, and belladonna. Interestingly, red and green bell peppers, hot peppers, and eggplant belong to this family, and petunias also. Quite a variety!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize peppers and eggplant were there too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Potatoes too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, it's a wonder any of us are alive!! :roll:
> 
> Do the folks who smoke know that tobacco is poisonous? Or is that true only if you eat it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was poisonous to my best friend who died of cancer rather suddenly.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, wannabear. I'm glad I never smoked. Of our three children and their spouses, only one smokes and she should know better; she used to be a nurse and is in remission from colon cancer. Plus, her mother died of cancer; first breast cancer, then bone cancer. She just won't quit!!


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was always told an itchy palm meant money: right hand means you'll get a windfall, and left hand means you'll have an unexpected expense! Also, if your nose itched, you would have company; right side meant a man, left side meant a woman, and if all over, one of each (or more).
Click to expand...

Haven't heard those before, Sorlenna. :lol:


----------



## wannabear

We had no idea about my friend, and then one day she toppled over into the bathtub on her head. There were three tumors in her brain that had come from her lungs. She was gone three weeks later. Don't smoke. Nobody smoke.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The view in my back yard this evening is my favorite. The pool is open, thanks to the solar heaters for it. The water it 80F.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics. for summer!
Click to expand...

Thank you! The boys had so much fun. When I went out to take pictures I thought the clouds looked rather nice. Some how the grandsons distracted me.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Joe P, so sorry to hear about the birds. Nature can be so cruel at times and so beautiful at others.
> 
> I sure can understand if your mom had shingles and is still suffering from that, how she wouldn't want to do anything more. Post herpetic neuralgia is horrible and the older you are the worse it is. I hope her pain isn't too great. She may feel that the neuralgia will get even worse if she has any type of procedure. My heart sure goes out to her with this problem.
> 
> Nana Caren, your pool is my dream pool. How gorgeous and I love seeing all the grandchildren enjoying it. What grand memories they will have of coming to your place.
> 
> Myfanwy, are you in any danger with the approaching storm? Oh wait a minute....anticyclone......that means good day right?? Haven't heard cyclone used that way before and it threw me.
> 
> I sure wish I could respond to every post, so let me just say hello to all of you. DH is playing the piano right now so I get to visit at the Tea Party.
> 
> Now I have to go back and see if I can find where Dave talked about the beans in the hanging pots. Want to do that. I don't have a wall to cover, but like the idea.


yes, good weather it is a lovely day, chilly out of the sun but beautiful in it! We are about to head out to the dentist for the DH, one of the many appointments this next two weeks!


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get shingles if you've had chicken pox? Can't remember right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it you get shingles only if you've had chicken pox. It's the virus becoming reactivated after it has lingered in your body for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> __________________________________________
> Yes, from chicken pox. It hides along the spinal cord and then when it becomes active it has its nerve path to travel along and play total havoc with. If you haven't had the chicken pox you don't have it in your system. You can get chicken pox from the open rash of someone with active shingles if you aren't vaccinated and only if you are in contact with the rash. DH didn't get it and he was around me the whole time but I would be very careful with unvaccinated babies. Of course a doctor is the one you want to ask about this. I had no idea how horrible shingles could be and the older you are the worse it is with more nerve damage causing pain after the shingles is long gone. I don't think of myself as old, so it came as a shock when I asked the doctor why I still had so much pain and he said, "The older you are the more damage you have to the nerves." There you are. I am older!!! Boy, what a day that was .... pain and old. LOL :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

And as bad as they are for most people, it can be even worse I understand, becoming internal or affecting the eyes. I think these are rare, but they can happen.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
Click to expand...

morning glory is quite a pest here!


----------



## mjs

KatyNora said:


> Thanks to all who have posted about shingles. I've seen some ads on TV about getting the shot, but just pooh-poohed and paid no attention. Now, with all your testimonials, I'm going to ask my doctor about it when I see him next month. I went on line and found that I can get it at my clinic, but I have to call customer service to find out what the co-pay is under my particular plan.
> 
> Side note: according to the website, the shot was only approved by the FDA in 2006, so it really hasn't been around for very long.


I maybe should say that I had some discomfort for a week after the shot. Not really a problem and I suspect it varies greatly from person to person, but some annoying itching.


----------



## mjs

KatyNora said:


> Thanks to all who have posted about shingles. I've seen some ads on TV about getting the shot, but just pooh-poohed and paid no attention. Now, with all your testimonials, I'm going to ask my doctor about it when I see him next month. I went on line and found that I can get it at my clinic, but I have to call customer service to find out what the co-pay is under my particular plan.
> 
> Side note: according to the website, the shot was only approved by the FDA in 2006, so it really hasn't been around for very long.


The information put out seems to be very straightforward. The vaccine is 50% effective. That is, that it prevents shingles in 50% of the people that get it. But in the other 50% it makes it much less bad. Those odds have stopped some people from getting it, but I thought it worthwhile.


----------



## gingerwitch

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.
Click to expand...

Convolvulus (bindweed) and Ipomoea(Morning Glory) are both referred to as generically as Morning Glory. You can buy Ipomoea from seed companies--"Heavenly Blue" is an older variety and still the gold standard as far as I'm concerned, and a gorgeous annual vine which, given sufficient warmth and sun, will grow to 20 or 25 feet and be smothered in blooms all morning.


----------



## mjs

gingerwitch said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Convolvulus (bindweed) and Ipomoea(Morning Glory) are both referred to as generically as Morning Glory. You can buy Ipomoea from seed companies--"Heavenly Blue" is an older variety and still the gold standard as far as I'm concerned, and a gorgeous annual vine which, given sufficient warmth and sun, will grow to 20 or 25 feet and be smothered in blooms all morning.
Click to expand...

I love moonflowers also.


----------



## wannabear

Oh my, moonflowers. They are right up there with datura. Big white blooms that smell heavenly. Morning glories, now, I love and the kids love, but the neighbors don't love, and although it's my fence, they don't mind spraying poison on them.


----------



## pammie1234

Love your pool, NanaCaren! The background scene just adds to it. I wish mine looked like that! It takes up the backyard and all you see is a fence. It does help when I get flowers out, so that is my job for the next week!

Guess I'll check with my doctor about shingles. I've never had the chicken pox and was exposed many, many times. I hope that means I won't get them.


----------



## siouxann

I think that the convolvulous must be the plant which we have called morning glory. They are smallish white flowers that wrap themselves around any other plant and seem to choke the life out of their host plant. Do the real morning glories do the same thing?


----------



## wannabear

This is not scientific. My Morning Glories are always purple. Now wait for Gingerwitch to tell you the science of it.


----------



## wannabear

This is not scientific. My Morning Glories are always purple. Now wait for Gingerwitch to tell you the science of it.


----------



## wannabear

Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> I think that the convolvulous must be the plant which we have called morning glory. They are smallish white flowers that wrap themselves around any other plant and seem to choke the life out of their host plant. Do the real morning glories do the same thing?


The true Morning Glories are annual plants and do not choke out the other plants. The Morning Glory plant you can purchase from nurseries or in seed packages for planting.

Bindweed looks similar to the Morning Glory flower but is not the Morning Glory flower. This weed does choke out other vegetation and does come up from the roots and does spread its seeds. The flower of the bindweed is small and can be white or pinkish. The Morning Glory flower is larger. The bindweed is also known as the wild morning glory and not to be confused with the domestic Morning Glory.

If you type into your search engine "the difference between morning glory and bindweed" there are lots of references.


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Convolvulus (bindweed) and Ipomoea(Morning Glory) are both referred to as generically as Morning Glory. You can buy Ipomoea from seed companies--"Heavenly Blue" is an older variety and still the gold standard as far as I'm concerned, and a gorgeous annual vine which, given sufficient warmth and sun, will grow to 20 or 25 feet and be smothered in blooms all morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love moonflowers also.
Click to expand...

I just bought moonflower seeds on Saturday, but haven't had a chance to plant them yet. Looking forward to the blooms.


----------



## siouxann

I would love to have a real blue morning glory. From your description, 5mm, it is the bindweed that we have here. One year, some volunteer sunflowers came up and had hardly gotten a start before the bindweed had wrapped itself all over their stalks.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hello everyone at the Tea Party. Here is the personal message just sent to me by Wannabear. And here it is word for word that I just copy and pasted here:

*Nobody asked you. Shut up. *

This is distressing considering what has all been posted about in the last few days. This is the true colors of Wannabear.


----------



## daralene

DorisT said:


> Get yourself a shingles shot, wannabear! It doesn't hurt, but the shingles definitely does. My brother suffered for months and finally died from the complications. He lost a lot of weight, lost his appetite, couldn't sleep, had blisters all over his torso, etc., etc. GET A SHOT, everyone!


__________________________

DorisT, so sorry to hear your brother died from the complications of shingles. I have heard that was possible. Did he have the shingles on his head? I don't know when this happened but couldn't pass it by without saying something. So tragic. Thank you for using your sad experience to help others.


----------



## siouxann

Ladies, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Cease and Desist! You are both valuable contributors, but this personal animosity MUST be set aside on the Tea Party.


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> Ladies, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Cease and Desist! You are both valuable contributors, but this personal animosity MUST be set aside on the Tea Party.


I am sorry and I do agree but I thought you all should know just what goes on. This is not the first time she has sent me a PM telling me "to butt out of the conversation".

I do not know what to do about this. This is a hate PM and hate PMs need to go to the Administration. IMHO


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> I would love to have a real blue morning glory. From your description, 5mm, it is the bindweed that we have here. One year, some volunteer sunflowers came up and had hardly gotten a start before the bindweed had wrapped itself all over their stalks.


My grandparents had a farm in Manitoba and Grandpa would get very upset when it got into his hay. He said if the cows ate it, they would get very sick. Apparently it can lay dormant for years waiting for the right conditions to come along for it to grow very voraciously again.


----------



## Strawberry4u

KatyNora said:


> Thanks to all who have posted about shingles. I've seen some ads on TV about getting the shot, but just pooh-poohed and paid no attention. Now, with all your testimonials, I'm going to ask my doctor about it when I see him next month. I went on line and found that I can get it at my clinic, but I have to call customer service to find out what the co-pay is under my particular plan.
> 
> Side note: according to the website, the shot was only approved by the FDA in 2006, so it really hasn't been around for very long.


After seeing my friend get Shingles, they were horrible and she was in agony. I went and received the shot for it as soon as I found out about the Pharmacy had such a thing. I had to call around to find which Pharmacy had it at the time. It's much cheaper there then to get it from you Dr. I found that out when I asked my Physician about it. Yikes!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Strawberry4u said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who have posted about shingles. I've seen some ads on TV about getting the shot, but just pooh-poohed and paid no attention. Now, with all your testimonials, I'm going to ask my doctor about it when I see him next month. I went on line and found that I can get it at my clinic, but I have to call customer service to find out what the co-pay is under my particular plan.
> 
> Side note: according to the website, the shot was only approved by the FDA in 2006, so it really hasn't been around for very long.
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing my friend get Shingles, they were horrible and she was in agony. I went and received the shot for it as soon as I found out about the Pharmacy had such a thing. I had to call around to find which Pharmacy had it at the time. It's much cheaper there then to get it from you Dr. I found that out when I asked my Physician about it. Yikes!!!
Click to expand...

A very wise move to do. I did suffer a bout of shingles 30 years ago. It was a very mild case of some blisters around my waist. There was not a big issue of it as it did not bother me much.
However, my SIL's mother suffered from repeat shingles on her torso every winter for years. She had horrid pain from it. I seem to think that once you have had shingles, the vaccine wont prevent repeats of it. I can not be certain of this.


----------



## wannabear

Somebody here is telling some whoppers. There's no way to prove otherwise. Of course there's no way to prove it's true, either. I have kept secret the things this woman wanted not to be public. This is the thanks I have. I consider at this point to be released from my secrecy.


----------



## Joe P

I am watching "In Performance at the White House" Burt Bacharach and Hal David: The Library of Congress Gershwin Prize for Popular Song "A Tribute to Bacharach and Hal David" The singing and musicians are wonderful. I am such a fan of them. I want to thank all of you for your wonderful comments about Mother, her shingles, her cataract and her pain. I just called her and read your comments she is truly touched by your loving and caring and instructional comments from all your experiences. She asked me, "How did you live without the Tea Party before?" she giggled I said I don't know. We both chuckled over the phone, of course I had to wait and call her after our favorite program "Antique Roadshow" as we always talk about what we saw and relate to it and then say good night for the night. 

I will miss her.... I should not say that but I will...

loving my mom,

joe p


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I am watching "In Performance at the White House" Burt Bacharach and Hal David: The Library of Congress Gershwin Prize for Popular Song "A Tribute to Bacharach and Hal David" The singing and musicians are wonderful. I am such a fan of them. I want to thank all of you for your wonderful comments about Mother, her shingles, her cataract and her pain. I just called her and read your comments she is truly touched by your loving and caring and instructional comments from all your experiences. She asked me, "How did you live without the Tea Party before?" she giggled I said I don't know. We both chuckled over the phone, of course I had to wait and call her after our favorite program "Antique Roadshow" as we always talk about what we saw and relate to it and then say good night for the night.
> 
> I will miss her.... I should not say that but I will...
> 
> loving my mom,
> 
> joe p


Joe, I love the Antique Roadshow. It is full of artifacts! The Antique Roadshow brings a living museum right into my living room. One never knows about the things that will be shown and talked about. Your mother sounds like a darling and we know you would not trade her for anything!! I feel the same way about my Mother and Father.
I spent the last two days over at their place sitting with Dad so Mom could plant her potatoes and do some other gardening things.


----------



## Ezenby

Wow...I remember driving through Mission Valley on a two lane road to the beach. Mission Valley covered with farms and there really was water in the San Diego River. Family home was in El Cajon on Mollison with many farms and dairies. Guess that tells my age....yep..an oldie.



BarbaraSD said:


> Warm day today at 91 degrees in San Diego. I think we have one field of pick your own strawberries. Used to have all kinds of strawberry fields in Anaheim, CA until the farms decided it was more fun selling the land to developers and take the money and run. Encinitas (San Diego County) used to be called the "flower capital of the world," but again, the land was sold to developers. The Eckes still have their pointsettia ranches but that's about all for flower growing in north San Diego County.


----------



## gingerwitch

wannabear said:


> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?


Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.


----------



## Joe P

Did you read awhile ago My Grandmother had some first taken photos of the Grand Coullee Dam in Washington State? Those photos were so few they are worth about $60,000.00 I think they said on Antique Roadshow. Mother and I talked that one over and when my Uncle was dragging things out of the attic on the farm the set she had was burned. Wow, we lost out on that one huh? I love the Antique Roadshow greatly. Have a good night all.

joe p



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching "In Performance at the White House" Burt Bacharach and Hal David: The Library of Congress Gershwin Prize for Popular Song "A Tribute to Bacharach and Hal David" The singing and musicians are wonderful. I am such a fan of them. I want to thank all of you for your wonderful comments about Mother, her shingles, her cataract and her pain. I just called her and read your comments she is truly touched by your loving and caring and instructional comments from all your experiences. She asked me, "How did you live without the Tea Party before?" she giggled I said I don't know. We both chuckled over the phone, of course I had to wait and call her after our favorite program "Antique Roadshow" as we always talk about what we saw and relate to it and then say good night for the night.
> 
> I will miss her.... I should not say that but I will...
> 
> loving my mom,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I love the Antique Roadshow. It is full of artifacts! The Antique Roadshow brings a living museum right into my living room. One never knows about the things that will be shown and talked about. Your mother sounds like a darling and we know you would not trade her for anything!! I feel the same way about my Mother and Father.
> I spent the last two days over at their place sitting with Dad so Mom could plant her potatoes and do some other gardening things.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

You are so learned with this "Plant stuff" god I am so impressed. You ought to have a blog and or have a book in print as I would buy it.


gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
Click to expand...

I think ipomoea is sweet potato also?


----------



## Joe P

O'k I am doing my time zone thing.. y'all hang with me,

Dave, it is 10:23 p.m. May 21, your time is 4:23 a.m. May 22. I find that fascinating. weird I get so buzzed about time. New Zealand let's see hummmmmmmmm 4:23 p.m. May 22. It puts this forum in my brain better as many of you are in such different part of your days or nights. I know this sounds elementary but I guess he he I am, love this stuff. 

joe p


----------



## wannabear

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
Click to expand...

Well, good evening! I have two ginger children. My son, in the army, is apparently known only as 'ginger'. Maddie, the youngest, has not dimmed an iota. Her curls are just as wild and just as red. There is a new Pixar film out, Brave, about a girl with wild red hair. Her hair is Maddie up one side and down the other. Sometimes she puts it into the straightening iron, and I hate that. Her curls are beautiful. (So are Alex's, and how many boys had a beard at 15?) I was going to say, they didn't get it from me, but they did, in one recessive gene. What fun.


----------



## Southern Gal

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was always told an itchy palm meant money: right hand means you'll get a windfall, and left hand means you'll have an unexpected expense! Also, if your nose itched, you would have company; right side meant a man, left side meant a woman, and if all over, one of each (or more).
Click to expand...

  since you mentioned the itchy palm, it made me think, last fri. in the early am, i told bj my right palm was itching off. couldn't remember if it ment money or company or what, then when the mail came later that afternoon, i had a check from Prime theraputics, why don't know, for $3.41 (oh, yes that would just be about right for me big windfall. :roll:


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think ipomoea is sweet potato also?
Click to expand...

Really? That's one I didn't know. Do we eat anything here in the South that isn't poison or unwanted?


----------



## wannabear

Unfortunately my palms have not itched whatsoever.


----------



## Joe P

exactly why have mine not itched???

joe p



wannabear said:


> Unfortunately my palms have not itched whatsoever.


----------



## wannabear

5mmdpns said:


> Hello everyone at the Tea Party. Here is the personal message just sent to me by Wannabear. And here it is word for word that I just copy and pasted here:
> 
> *Nobody asked you. Shut up. *
> 
> This is distressing considering what has all been posted about in the last few days. This is the true colors of Wannabear.


Excuse me, ZOE?


----------



## gingerwitch

mjs said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think ipomoea is sweet potato also?
Click to expand...

Yes, and there's an ornamental version in the nurseries here called "Blackie".


----------



## wannabear

Joe P said:


> exactly why have mine not itched???
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my palms have not itched whatsoever.
Click to expand...

You and I are not getting any money. Or any company. Or something. Consider yourself lucky, cause in my family, you'd be going broke, catching a disease, or being laid to rest under a cedar tree.


----------



## wannabear

gingerwitch said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think ipomoea is sweet potato also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and there's an ornamental version in the nurseries here called "Blackie".
Click to expand...

Which part is black?


----------



## gingerwitch

Joe--it's not so impressive. It was my life and living for years, and now I'm retired I still can't quit--something that's in the blood, I just love the feel of dirt under my nails!


Joe P said:


> You are so learned with this "Plant stuff" god I am so impressed. You ought to have a blog and or have a book in print as I would buy it.
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

You are wayyyyyyyyyyyy tooo funny. Love it. I thought if your nose itched you were going to kiss a fool. Isn't that right??? he he.

joe p



wannabear said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly why have mine not itched???
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my palms have not itched whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and I are not getting any money. Or any company. Or something. Consider yourself lucky, cause in my family, you'd be going broke, catching a disease, or being laid to rest under a cedar tree.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

tell me what you did in your life that you retired from?

joe p



gingerwitch said:


> Joe--it's not so impressive. It was my life and living for years, and now I'm retired I still can't quit--something that's in the blood, I just love the feel of dirt under my nails!
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so learned with this "Plant stuff" god I am so impressed. You ought to have a blog and or have a book in print as I would buy it.
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gingerwitch

wannabear said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think ipomoea is sweet potato also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and there's an ornamental version in the nurseries here called "Blackie".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part is black?
Click to expand...

The leaves. It's used as an annual basket filler--black's a great foil for other colors.


----------



## Ezenby

Joe...I thought you signed off. You will have wonderful memories of your Mother. Dont let them be sad because the gift of her long life is for you to enjoy. See how it works out? You are being looked after.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> O'k I am doing my time zone thing.. y'all hang with me,
> 
> Dave, it is 10:23 p.m. May 21, your time is 4:23 a.m. May 22. I find that fascinating. weird I get so buzzed about time. New Zealand let's see hummmmmmmmm 4:23 p.m. May 22. It puts this forum in my brain better as many of you are in such different part of your days or nights. I know this sounds elementary but I guess he he I am, love this stuff.
> 
> joe p


that would have been 3-23pm, Joe, probably because we are now on winter time!- It has been a glorious Autumn day today- still warm when you are in the sun, yes it is the 22nd already here, and in 8 hours time it will be the 23rd!


----------



## Joe P

tell me what "MYFANWY" means. I don't want to be disrespectful but with my dyslexia I read it as "MYFanny" I hope you are laughing if I have hurt your feelings I am sorry. But, I think that is cute.

joe



myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'k I am doing my time zone thing.. y'all hang with me,
> 
> Dave, it is 10:23 p.m. May 21, your time is 4:23 a.m. May 22. I find that fascinating. weird I get so buzzed about time. New Zealand let's see hummmmmmmmm 4:23 p.m. May 22. It puts this forum in my brain better as many of you are in such different part of your days or nights. I know this sounds elementary but I guess he he I am, love this stuff.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> that would have been 3-23pm, Joe, probably because we are now on winter time!- It has been a glorious Autumn day today- still warm when you are in the sun, yes it is the 22nd already here, and in 8 hours time it will be the 23rd!
Click to expand...


----------



## gingerwitch

Landscaping, gardening, grounds maintenance. For companies and on my own.


Joe P said:


> tell me what you did in your life that you retired from?
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe--it's not so impressive. It was my life and living for years, and now I'm retired I still can't quit--something that's in the blood, I just love the feel of dirt under my nails!
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so learned with this "Plant stuff" god I am so impressed. You ought to have a blog and or have a book in print as I would buy it.
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> tell me what "MYFANWY" means. I don't want to be disrespectful but with my dyslexia I read it as "MYFanny" I hope you are laughing if I have hurt your feelings I am sorry. But, I think that is cute.
> 
> joe
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'k I am doing my time zone thing.. y'all hang with me,
> 
> Dave, it is 10:23 p.m. May 21, your time is 4:23 a.m. May 22. I find that fascinating. weird I get so buzzed about time. New Zealand let's see hummmmmmmmm 4:23 p.m. May 22. It puts this forum in my brain better as many of you are in such different part of your days or nights. I know this sounds elementary but I guess he he I am, love this stuff.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> that would have been 3-23pm, Joe, probably because we are now on winter time!- It has been a glorious Autumn day today- still warm when you are in the sun, yes it is the 22nd already here, and in 8 hours time it will be the 23rd!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Mum, who is our Welsh connection told me it mean't the sparkling water of a mountain brook, but 5mmdpnn's birth names book says it means 'beloved one' or something like that. I like my mother's version. My older daughter was christened Mwyffanwy, which is how my gt Aunt spelt the name, I needed a user name in a hurry so I chose something I knew I would not forget! I find it awfully easy to get in muddles with computer security!


----------



## Joe P

that is so terribly dear and I will never forget your graciousness. thanks,

joe p



myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what "MYFANWY" means. I don't want to be disrespectful but with my dyslexia I read it as "MYFanny" I hope you are laughing if I have hurt your feelings I am sorry. But, I think that is cute.
> 
> joe
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'k I am doing my time zone thing.. y'all hang with me,
> 
> Dave, it is 10:23 p.m. May 21, your time is 4:23 a.m. May 22. I find that fascinating. weird I get so buzzed about time. New Zealand let's see hummmmmmmmm 4:23 p.m. May 22. It puts this forum in my brain better as many of you are in such different part of your days or nights. I know this sounds elementary but I guess he he I am, love this stuff.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> that would have been 3-23pm, Joe, probably because we are now on winter time!- It has been a glorious Autumn day today- still warm when you are in the sun, yes it is the 22nd already here, and in 8 hours time it will be the 23rd!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mum, who is our Welsh connection told me it mean't the sparkling water of a mountain brook, but 5mmdpnn's birth names book says it means 'beloved one' or something like that. I like my mother's version. My older daughter was christened Mwyffanwy, which is how my gt Aunt spelt the name, I needed a user name in a hurry so I chose something I knew I would not forget! I find it awfully easy to get in muddles with computer security!
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

O'k boys and girls, daddy is going to bed, my bottom teeth are going to the periodontis hygenist, Virginia, pray for me not them. he he.

joe p


----------



## gingerwitch

G'night Joe.


----------



## iamsam

wannabear - 5mmdpns - both of you - drop it - stop it - go to bed or do something but stop the bickering right now.

sam\\


5mmdpns said:


> Hello everyone at the Tea Party. Here is the personal message just sent to me by Wannabear. And here it is word for word that I just copy and pasted here:
> 
> *Nobody asked you. Shut up. *
> 
> This is distressing considering what has all been posted about in the last few days. This is the true colors of Wannabear.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Do the folks who smoke know that tobacco is poisonous? Or is that true only if you eat it?


There are all kinds of toxins in tobacco, smoking really should be a 'considered choice'. Entertainly, it's absolutely lethal to the cold germ, most doctors need to be pinned to a wall to admit it, but a packet of cigarettes is their drug of choice when they start sneezing.

I enjoy it, it's my personal choice and there is no history of cancer in my family. While my lungs remain clear, I shall continue, there are other things that will get me long before tobacco. But it's my choice, others choose differently.

Dave


----------



## siouxann

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
Click to expand...

Yep, that's the bad guy in my former garden! It seemed like everywhere it touched the ground it sent down roots, robbing the good guys of their water. It was luxurient while the other plants were dying.
I have heard of Moonflower, but have never seen one up close and personal.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Two things in one week: Lulu was in To Sir With Love. So was Patricia Routledge. Years later she was Hyacinth Bucket of Keeping up Appearances. I saw her, too, doing a one-woman thing about her podiatrist who was a bit of a fetishist. And Hetty Wainthrop! If you haven't seen them, watch them!


She really could do great character acting. Hetty Wainthrop is a gem, she really captured_ Lancashire Spirit!_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> Convolvulus (bindweed) and Ipomoea(Morning Glory) are both referred to as generically as Morning Glory. You can buy Ipomoea from seed companies--"Heavenly Blue" is an older variety and still the gold standard as far as I'm concerned, and a gorgeous annual vine which, given sufficient warmth and sun, will grow to 20 or 25 feet and be smothered in blooms all morning.


The sparkling white blooms of convolvulus really are stunning, they also prove the old adage:

Any plant growing where you don't want it, is a 'weed'!

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne

I know it is quite a few pages back that you were talking about Keeping up Appearances but I was watching To Sir With Love and one of the teachers was sitting on the desk talking to Sidney Poitier. After a while I started thinking I know this actor. It was Hyacinth. It wasn't her face I recognised. It was her mannerisms, the way she spoke and the way she moved her mouth. Hyacinth was lurking inside Patricia Routledge way back then.

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne

I should have read to the end of the party instead of skipping pages.

LesleighAnne


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Joining in to complete my evening after a lot of catching up.
> There are so many pages in the weekends anymore. All is well. Hobo and I are together. Tonight he has been very cuddly and wanting attention. I left the front door open and he seemed much more at ease, but it has been warm this afternoon so it was possible for both of us. He kept lookin at the open door and then at me as if he wanted me to go out with him. So I went out and did my Tai chi form a couple of times- He just went back in and waited in his bed for me to come back in. Good Night all- Marlark Marge.


He's obviously a free spirit, it's taking him a while to settle. He obviously enjoys your companionship, that's good. You said he was in a terrible way when you first met him, perhaps the poor little chap was shut up for days on end and that's made him nervous of closed doors. Gven time and patience he might settle down, I hope so, he seems a good little friend for you.

Dave


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.


Wow Wannabear, my grandmother had soooo many superstitions so I thought I had heard every one, but that beats them all hands down! :lol:


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: The drink Coke: we don't drink soda any more but I do get cola syrup from the pharmacy for an upset stomach. Learned this at a hospital where I worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Flat coke is a great hang-over cure, not that I would ever need such a thing, you understand!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha and I bet your nose has grown an inch or two!!!
Click to expand...

Three, at the very least!

Dave


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked To the Manor Born, and Good Neighbors. Loved Good Neighbors, actually. I need to look those folks up and see what they're doing these days. All alive and well, I hope!
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed both too. There were Manor episodes we never got and I was pleased when it came on again. Except it was immediately taken off in favor of BBC news I think. That guy replaced Robin Ellis as heartthrob, but for me has been replaced by Geoffrey Palmer.
> 
> Incidentally, the pictures at the beginning of As time are of Judi's daughter and Geoffrey's son.
Click to expand...

Loved that programme too. Didn't know that was the son and daughter, I'd presumed it was younger pics of them. Also loved Judy Dench and Michael Williams (her late husband) in 'A Fine Romance.'


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was always told an itchy palm meant money: right hand means you'll get a windfall, and left hand means you'll have an unexpected expense! Also, if your nose itched, you would have company; right side meant a man, left side meant a woman, and if all over, one of each (or more).
Click to expand...

I was told an itchy nose meant you were going to be angry! Can just picture us both with itchy noses, you waiting for visitors and me ready to yell at them! :lol:


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate all of the positive things you've said to me about my new garden! I used to have a large garden at one place I lived, and it was a lot of work! I'm hoping this will be a bit easier. I love fresh tomatoes and like to can them.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look for either _Tumbler_ or _Tumbling Tom_ tomato plants, put three or four in a hanging basket for an endless supply of delicious cherry tomatoes right through until the frosts.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, I bought one of those - was so surprised to see it for sale here in the U.S. after you recommended it in an earlier Tea Party. It already has at least a dozen little tomatoes waiting to ripen and loads of flowers to make more. The main reason I started my patio garden was so I could once more taste a homegrown tomato instead of eating cardboard! By hanging the pot on a shepherd's hook, the squirrels won't be able to get to it. I'll have to watch that the birds don't peck at them, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are incredibly productive plants, they sort of flop and spill over the basket and then go into industrial production, I think they're great. My gardener permits me to pick the tomatoes from my hanging baskets and the herb planter on the patio, otherwise I'm under orders to behave myself, I sometimes wonder whose garden it is!
> 
> Anyone who wants to cover up an ugly wall, shove runner bean plants in hanging baskets and let them hang down, they waft in the breeze and provide the freshest of veg on your doorstep!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave--are you serious about runner beans in baskets? I've never heard of that, but it sounds do-able. Scarlet runners are a must for me, but I use teepees of timber bamboo as supports. How big a basket or hanging planter does one use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fairly new idea, first time I tried it was when one of London's trendy gardeners installed them in the rooftop garden of an office block I was photographing for the architect. they work really well in standard twelve to fourteen inch baskets over five feet up, mine are about seven foot up on pulleys for watering. just jam half a dozen or so in each basket and gently untangle them every now and then. They need lots of water, but very little feeding, you can't entirely beat blackfly, but a couple of cloves of garlic or some chives in each basket are a bit of a deterrent and useful too. These herbs are also helpful in with the tomatoes, most pests really hate the smell, but they don't deter bees and butterflies for some reason.
> 
> Jim doesn't approve of this at all, it isn't 'proper gardening' so I'm permitted to do what I want with the baskets and containers.
> 
> No, Doris, I'm not allowed to pick flowers or dig up vegetables, it isn't my place to do that, except for sweet peas which you must cut lots to keep them producing. I put out a list and he gves me what he decides I should have. Gardeners are total martinets and impossible to argue with, "Now I don't think you want that, Sir" and "You'll be wanting wanting to do this, Sir" are on a permanent loop. Then there's another line, "I think you'll find that won't do ery well in that position, Sir", in other words, it'll be dead in a fortnight, guaranteed!
> 
> Actually, I don't mind, It looks OK for garden parties and I always have fresh vegetables, sometimes the ones I request. He has to be reminded I do know what I'm looking at priodically, that memory of mine comes in handy sometimes.
> 
> I'm not really into flower-arranging, although I do have a working knowledge of the language of flowers; handy for coded insults, should the need arise.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TVM for the info. Dave. I may try that sometime. Have you ever tried Ipomaea (Morning Glory) that way? It should be stupendous. Boy, I bet your Jim and I would butt heads! Is he a short fella? (Mental image somehow remotely connected to the term "martinet")
Click to expand...

It really works, just water the baskets lots and feed infrequently.

He's 5' 10" and of indeterminate age. I don't argue with him. it's pointless. We have an agreement, I let him do his own thing, occasionally I will specify something with which he will comply, or I will install it on one of his days off as a _fait accompli_, a technique at which I am an expert.

There will be no argument, any objections can be trumped by the ultimate weapon, a swimming pool catalogue, guaranteed to bring him out in a cold sweat!

And I would!

Dave


----------



## KateB

Lovely picture of your daughter Wannabear. I know what you mean about bringing tears to your eyes, I often feel that way looking at old pictures of the boys, but would I want to go back to those days......... no! My two fought like cat and dog. They're good friends now, but that didn't happen until they were both into their twenties.


----------



## darowil

Well I just posted my egg cosies, decided I may as well post them in the pictures so here is the link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82989-1.html#1540955 . 
I enjoyed knitting them. The eggy soldier tried to escape so while he got captured he did succeed in avoiding having his face worked on so he still looks like he has just left the pub- maybe he will need some flat Coke. (Nearly forgot the ballarinas eyes as you can see in the first photo I took, but second posted. But her face does look better than the eggy soldiers).


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> Dave, was that you sending out vibes that made the Olympic torch go out today? It wouldn't surprise me, you & a couple of million others, ha.ha, Are you planning on leaving the area while they are on?


I was there, in spirit, maybe that helped. The sorry mess doesn't reach my are until July, in the middle of the rush hour on a Monday morning, oh joy!

I shall refrain from a full historical contextualisation of this cultural phenomenon, it's too hideous to contemplate.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> How I love that show. I even have to laugh at myself at times. I think my favorite was when they went for that hike and got lost and he had to climb the tree, but there were so many great ones. I'll have to get that from Netflix and see it again.
> 
> 
> 
> How about the outdoor buffet when Daddy came around with a bucket of manure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the one where they are taking the Seniou Citizens to the seaside, and she tells Sheridan, "No, we're not going to drown them! What a curious sense of humor you have, Dear."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one where they go to the boat for the weekend and she's in her sailor costume. I love her clothes. And what a marvelous physical comedian she is. And a gorgeous singing voice when she's not trying to be off-key.
> 
> But my absolute favorite Britcom is As time goes by.
Click to expand...

___________________________________________
Have only seen a few of As Time Goes By, so I will have to get the series and have a marathon. I also remember a news show on the BBC channel we got called Hard Talk. That interviewer was fantastic. Definitely not a comedy show, but I could see someone doing a comedy take on his show. Nobody got off easy on his show. I'm sure Mother Theresa would have felt like a criminal, but when he was done, if you were a good honest person, everyone knew it and any question they ever had was answered.[/quote]

_The Bucket Woman_ is so well-studied, she is indigenous to my locale, one lurks behind every set of twitching nets!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> The view in my back yard this evening is my favorite. The pool is open, thanks to the solar heaters for it. The water it 80F.


I could go for that!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Well I just posted my egg cosies, decided I may as well post them in the pictures so here is the link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82989-1.html#1540955 .
> I enjoyed knitting them. The eggy soldier tried to escape so while he got captured he did succeed in avoiding having his face worked on so he still looks like he has just left the pub- maybe he will need some flat Coke. (Nearly forgot the ballarinas eyes as you can see in the first photo I took, but second posted. But her face does look better than the eggy soldiers).


I just checked them out, how cute. Love the fried egg.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I just posted my egg cosies, decided I may as well post them in the pictures so here is the link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82989-1.html#1540955 .
> I enjoyed knitting them. The eggy soldier tried to escape so while he got captured he did succeed in avoiding having his face worked on so he still looks like he has just left the pub- maybe he will need some flat Coke. (Nearly forgot the ballarinas eyes as you can see in the first photo I took, but second posted. But her face does look better than the eggy soldiers).
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the out, how cute. Love the fried egg.
Click to expand...

Interesting how different people see things- that my least favourite of them. But it was very different to the others so worth doing- and in the round so no seaming.
But I have now learnt to do mattress stitich, they were a good size to learn on.


----------



## Southern Gal

what a beautiful morn. we have here. i shut off the A/C & raised the windows, much to harper and scouts delight, they love to sit and watch the birds at the feeder and boy those tails get to twitching, of course then maddi has to aggrivate and nip at harpers tail, she is smart enough to know which is "her" kitty, cause scout doesn't tolerate fools or puppies.
today, i can think of NO chore that i have to do, so movies on the tube and knitting for me. i do have to get my 
g. nephew around 4 to get him to his therapy.
today, is supposed to be nice temp wise and no humidity. 
have a great day, so far this has been the best tp.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> _Hard Talk_ is still going strong, there's a new interview nearly every day. The BBC has a unique funding formula, every household in the UK pays an annual subscription of £STG145.50p (US$230.20) in the form of the _Television Licence Fee_, either weekly, monthly, quarterly or annually. This is not a tax, the government doesn't get a penny of it, the BBC and its funding mechanism is protected by Charter.
> 
> With such a mechanism, it has journalistic freedom and the fact every government and major political party claims the BBC to be biased against them probably indicates they're actually pretty fair and even-handed. The BBC is also an irritant to commercial interests, without the lever of advertising, they too have no real way to stop criticism. I'm not opposed to commercial television per se, but the presence of a completely independent BBC with the world's largest news-gathering operation, does tend to keep them honest.
> 
> Turning down an interview with the BBC can be far more damaging to a politicians's reputation than submitting to a mauling from their analytical journalists. Jeremy Paxman is notorious, he tends to ask the same question three times and if he isn't satisfied with the answer, he points it out to the audience. He feels it's his job to ask the questions viewers would like answers to, were they able to corner the duplicitous greasy-pole climber in person!
> 
> Auntie may have her faults, but I reckon I get my money's worth out of her.
> 
> Dave


I have fairly often felt frustrated because a journalist did not ask a question or a followup that seemed so obvious to me. Like if someone says that they are out to get him, it seems to me the logical followup would be, why. And yet instead it's on to the next question.


----------



## siouxann

FireballDave said:


> _Hard Talk_ is still going strong, there's a new interview nearly every day. The BBC has a unique funding formula, every household in the UK pays an annual subscription of £STG145.50p (US$230.20) in the form of the _Television Licence Fee_, either weekly, monthly, quarterly or annually. This is not a tax, the government doesn't get a penny of it, the BBC and its funding mechanism is protected by Charter.
> Dave


Incredible. I pay a bit more than that every two months for our cable service, and most of cable seems to be taken up with ads for VERY personal products. Even our Public Broadcast Stations are now accepting adverts at the beginning and ending of many shows. Tasteful, of course, but still an irritant. 
Do you pay that fee per television unit in the household?


----------



## wannabear

This is worlds away from Eurovision, as you can immediately see, but also has a vision of peace through music.

http://www.playingforchangeday.org/






They've done over fifty videos since starting. I've followed them from the beginning. Can't remember - three years maybe. Time flies, you know.


----------



## cmaliza

Thanks Dave for the info re EBU US connections.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

Joe, My DH just had his 2nd eye done....easy-peasy! One day of shades, up & about the 2nd day...driving the 3rd! No pain...just a bunch of eye drops for a while. He loves being able to see better!!! Not really a difficult procedure.
We'll hope for her.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

wannabear said:


> I liked To the Manor Born, and Good Neighbors. Loved Good Neighbors, actually. I need to look those folks up and see what they're doing these days. All alive and well, I hope!


Yes...Good Neighbors was fantastic. I watched that in the hospital during the birth of my son (30 years ago!!). I've always wanted it to come back...never has. To the Manor Born was also a delight! Love 'em both!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Joe P

Well, I read up on all the action overnight and you all have been real busy. I am off to get the lower jaw cleaned to the root at the periodontis with my hygenist (Virginia) a lovely Hispanic woman who is very kind and gentle. I am sure you all remember I go every 3 months, and have the new novocaine, gas, topical and music playing as loud as I can turn it. 

I had such horrible times as a child with a dentist in Spokane, Washington. He had a drill he pumped with his foot and it would drag on my teeth as he was doing it. He was a very old dentist and not too careful or kind to me or any child. He and my piano teacher who beat the top of my hands must have been married, they both were my childhood horrors.

When I became a teacher I remembered these two and how dispicable they were to me and I turned that energy about them to mold my career to try to be kind and understanding to children. There were times I had to grit my teeth but I made it through the 35 plus years of it. 

So, pray for me this morning and I will be ever grateful. I plan on going shopping again at my favorite grocer, then to pick up Mom's clock, lunch there if my mouth is able to accept food and then drop the clock by to Mother's place.

You all have a good day. Glad things are going well now on the TP. 

Joe p


----------



## 5mmdpns

Southern Gal said:


> what a beautiful morn. we have here. i shut off the A/C & raised the windows, much to harper and scouts delight, they love to sit and watch the birds at the feeder and boy those tails get to twitching, of course then maddi has to aggrivate and nip at harpers tail, she is smart enough to know which is "her" kitty, cause scout doesn't tolerate fools or puppies.
> today, i can think of NO chore that i have to do, so movies on the tube and knitting for me. i do have to get my
> g. nephew around 4 to get him to his therapy.
> today, is supposed to be nice temp wise and no humidity.
> have a great day, so far this has been the best tp.


I am having a drizzly day here. I dont mind. We really do need all the moisture we can get to help the forest fire threats in our area, actually right across the Northwestern and Northern regions of Ontario. The only things I see out in the rain are the school kids going to school, the goldfinches at the feeder, and the silly crows thinking it is necessary to announce to the world that the sky is falling.

Dave, my Mother plants her scarlet runner beans every year. She usually has tall bamboo poles staking them out but this year she has planted tall sturdy sunflowers for them to climb. She also grows those beens that turn purple when they are cooked. Years ago it did seem funny to me when she first served a dish of purple beans!

I have dragged out my crochet hooks and thread. I am going to do a little perusing of my crochet patterns and see what strikes my fancy to crochet. I think perhaps a bunch of bookmarks for the readers in the family might be nice.


----------



## KateB

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hard Talk_ is still going strong, there's a new interview nearly every day. The BBC has a unique funding formula, every household in the UK pays an annual subscription of £STG145.50p (US$230.20) in the form of the _Television Licence Fee_, either weekly, monthly, quarterly or annually. This is not a tax, the government doesn't get a penny of it, the BBC and its funding mechanism is protected by Charter.
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible. I pay a bit more than that every two months for our cable service, and most of cable seems to be taken up with ads for VERY personal products. Even our Public Broadcast Stations are now accepting adverts at the beginning and ending of many shows. Tasteful, of course, but still an irritant.
> Do you pay that fee per television unit in the household?
Click to expand...

No, that's per household no matter if you have one telly or 6. Our other main non BBC channels, ITV, Channels 4 and 5 all have advertising and that's how they're funded. Satellite TV is also by subscription.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked To the Manor Born, and Good Neighbors. Loved Good Neighbors, actually. I need to look those folks up and see what they're doing these days. All alive and well, I hope!
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed both too. There were Manor episodes we never got and I was pleased when it came on again. Except it was immediately taken off in favor of BBC news I think. That guy replaced Robin Ellis as heartthrob, but for me has been replaced by Geoffrey Palmer.
> 
> Incidentally, the pictures at the beginning of As time are of Judi's daughter and Geoffrey's son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loved that programme too. Didn't know that was the son and daughter, I'd presumed it was younger pics of them. Also loved Judy Dench and Michael Williams (her late husband) in 'A Fine Romance.'
Click to expand...

Oddly, I thought Judi and Michael had no chemistry in that series.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> How I love that show. I even have to laugh at myself at times. I think my favorite was when they went for that hike and got lost and he had to climb the tree, but there were so many great ones. I'll have to get that from Netflix and see it again.
> 
> 
> 
> How about the outdoor buffet when Daddy came around with a bucket of manure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the one where they are taking the Seniou Citizens to the seaside, and she tells Sheridan, "No, we're not going to drown them! What a curious sense of humor you have, Dear."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one where they go to the boat for the weekend and she's in her sailor costume. I love her clothes. And what a marvelous physical comedian she is. And a gorgeous singing voice when she's not trying to be off-key.
> 
> But my absolute favorite Britcom is As time goes by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ___________________________________________
> Have only seen a few of As Time Goes By, so I will have to get the series and have a marathon. I also remember a news show on the BBC channel we got called Hard Talk. That interviewer was fantastic. Definitely not a comedy show, but I could see someone doing a comedy take on his show. Nobody got off easy on his show. I'm sure Mother Theresa would have felt like a criminal, but when he was done, if you were a good honest person, everyone knew it and any question they ever had was answered.
Click to expand...

_The Bucket Woman_ is so well-studied, she is indigenous to my locale, one lurks behind every set of twitching nets!

Dave[/quote]

It has amused me to think of people I know with her characteristics. And occasionally one I see in me. But I have never understood how she could possibly have a candlelit dinner with no advance notice. That is surely not approved of.


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> Joe, My DH just had his 2nd eye done....easy-peasy! One day of shades, up & about the 2nd day...driving the 3rd! No pain...just a bunch of eye drops for a while. He loves being able to see better!!! Not really a difficult procedure.
> We'll hope for her.
> Carol (IL)


I drove the next day - under 24 hours. Incredible when you consider what those surgeries were like five decades ago. The only thing easier would be do it yourself.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> Well, I read up on all the action overnight and you all have been real busy. I am off to get the lower jaw cleaned to the root at the periodontis with my hygenist (Virginia) a lovely Hispanic woman who is very kind and gentle. I am sure you all remember I go every 3 months, and have the new novocaine, gas, topical and music playing as loud as I can turn it.
> 
> I had such horrible times as a child with a dentist in Spokane, Washington. He had a drill he pumped with his foot and it would drag on my teeth as he was doing it. He was a very old dentist and not too careful or kind to me or any child. He and my piano teacher who beat the top of my hands must have been married, they both were my childhood horrors.
> 
> When I became a teacher I remembered these two and how dispicable they were to me and I turned that energy about them to mold my career to try to be kind and understanding to children. There were times I had to grit my teeth but I made it through the 35 plus years of it.
> 
> So, pray for me this morning and I will be ever grateful. I plan on going shopping again at my favorite grocer, then to pick up Mom's clock, lunch there if my mouth is able to accept food and then drop the clock by to Mother's place.
> 
> You all have a good day. Glad things are going well now on the TP.
> 
> Joe p


I have always felt so fortunate. My childhood dentist, Dr. Kirkland, was so kind and so good.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the folks who smoke know that tobacco is poisonous? Or is that true only if you eat it?
> 
> 
> 
> There are all kinds of toxins in tobacco, smoking really should be a 'considered choice'. Entertainly, it's absolutely lethal to the cold germ, most doctors need to be pinned to a wall to admit it, but a packet of cigarettes is their drug of choice when they start sneezing.
> 
> I enjoy it, it's my personal choice and there is no history of cancer in my family. While my lungs remain clear, I shall continue, there are other things that will get me long before tobacco. But it's my choice, others choose differently.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

DH and I can remember doctors telling patients to quit smoking while they held a lighted cigarette in their hands. Similarly, an overweight doctor advising you to go on a diet and lose weight. :roll:

You know what's best for you, Dave, but we'd hate to lose you!!


----------



## budasha

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.
Click to expand...

mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I read up on all the action overnight and you all have been real busy. I am off to get the lower jaw cleaned to the root at the periodontis with my hygenist (Virginia) a lovely Hispanic woman who is very kind and gentle. I am sure you all remember I go every 3 months, and have the new novocaine, gas, topical and music playing as loud as I can turn it.
> 
> I had such horrible times as a child with a dentist in Spokane, Washington. He had a drill he pumped with his foot and it would drag on my teeth as he was doing it. He was a very old dentist and not too careful or kind to me or any child. He and my piano teacher who beat the top of my hands must have been married, they both were my childhood horrors.
> 
> When I became a teacher I remembered these two and how dispicable they were to me and I turned that energy about them to mold my career to try to be kind and understanding to children. There were times I had to grit my teeth but I made it through the 35 plus years of it.
> 
> So, pray for me this morning and I will be ever grateful. I plan on going shopping again at my favorite grocer, then to pick up Mom's clock, lunch there if my mouth is able to accept food and then drop the clock by to Mother's place.
> 
> You all have a good day. Glad things are going well now on the TP.
> 
> Joe p
> 
> 
> 
> I have always felt so fortunate. My childhood dentist, Dr. Kirkland, was so kind and so good.
Click to expand...

You are so lucky, I will never forget the horror of being gassed to have 7 teeth removed, before coming to New Zealand. My Mother and her elderly accomplice- the dentist- Mr Clark I think he was, reacted as if we were going to 'darkest Africa'!!! consequently my jaw shrank, and I had to have extensive orthodontistry as a teen ager- then Mum insisted I have root fillings done without anaesthesia, incase I also, like my younger brother, had an anaphylactic reaction. Alastair had very recently, very nearly died after a peritonitis.


----------



## gingerwitch

DorisT said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think ipomoea is sweet potato also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and there's an ornamental version in the nurseries here called "Blackie".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part is black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The leaves. It's used as an annual basket filler--black's a great foil for other colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone in the U.S. has probably long ago gone to bed. I went early, but now I'm up again. Gingerwitch, I've never heard of the black sweet potato, but I've seen the beautiful green sweet potato vine used in planters. Guess it's all the same family?
Click to expand...

Good morning Doris....yes, it's the same thing. Known as Ipomoea batatas and "Blackie" is actually very, very dark green--there are very few true blacks in nature but the hybridizers do their best. Remember Dumas' "The Black Tulip"? How are you today? Here, it's still raining, gloomy and likely to stay this way for a few more days, but I musn't complain--we had 2 weeks of brilliant sun which is unusual at this time of year. I'm off to my other "home" again today--the Connie Hansen botanical garden--lots of planting to do. Thank heavens for raingear! Talk to you later.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
Click to expand...

This pesky weed is a pull-your-hair-out in trying to get rid of it. There was some tips on how to get rid of it in the http link I had posted some pages back on it. Because it can lay dormant in the root system and with seeds, it is very hard to get rid of. You have to start pulling them out as soon as they appear and deprive them of any sunlight. One thing that was suggested was to cover the entire area with cardboard. If I remember right, the weed killer Round-Up does not kill the roots of this plant. You may want to talk to some farmers or other produce growers in your area to see what they do to get rid of the bindweed.
Here is another bit of information on the bindweed and how to get rid of it. http://organicgardening.about.com/od/weeds/p/Bindweed.htm


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flat coke is a great hang-over cure, not that I would ever need such a thing, you understand!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave...that is planning ahead and most people with a hang-over never plan for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a mere man, I don't need to multi-task, I can plan!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stepping a little close to the edge here Dave!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close, but with an urchin's grin on my face!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I think you chose the wrong alias sir. Should have been Peter Pan!


----------



## Lurker 2

gingerwitch said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think ipomoea is sweet potato also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and there's an ornamental version in the nurseries here called "Blackie".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part is black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The leaves. It's used as an annual basket filler--black's a great foil for other colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone in the U.S. has probably long ago gone to bed. I went early, but now I'm up again. Gingerwitch, I've never heard of the black sweet potato, but I've seen the beautiful green sweet potato vine used in planters. Guess it's all the same family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning Doris....yes, it's the same thing. Known as Ipomoea batatas and "Blackie" is actually very, very dark green--there are very few true blacks in nature but the hybridizers do their best. Remember Dumas' "The Black Tulip"? How are you today? Here, it's still raining, gloomy and likely to stay this way for a few more days, but I musn't complain--we had 2 weeks of brilliant sun which is unusual at this time of year. I'm off to my other "home" again today--the Connie Hansen botanical garden--lots of planting to do. Thank heavens for raingear! Talk to you later.
Click to expand...

dear Gingerwitch- I am pretty sure the 'morning glory' that smothers our 'native bush' locally is the ipomoea [whatever] it has a brilliant purply blue flower, and looks glorious, but is a real menace.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This pesky weed is a pull-your-hair-out in trying to get rid of it. There was some tips on how to get rid of it in the http link I had posted some pages back on it. Because it can lay dormant in the root system and with seeds, it is very hard to get rid of. You have to start pulling them out as soon as they appear and deprive them of any sunlight. One thing that was suggested was to cover the entire area with cardboard. If I remember right, the weed killer Round-Up does not kill the roots of this plant. You may want to talk to some farmers or other produce growers in your area to see what they do to get rid of the bindweed.
> Here is another bit of information on the bindweed and how to get rid of it. http://organicgardening.about.com/od/weeds/p/Bindweed.htm
Click to expand...

Thanks for that info. I did try Round-up and it didn't work. There is so much of it here. I no sooner get it all pulled out and there's another batch popping up. I've put mulch all over the gardens which makes it easier to spot the critters. I guess I'll just have to keep on pullin'


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear NanaCaren, I went back into the 'aday' site earlier, and was quite impressed, when I had originally tried to load the photos, I waited and waited for over an hour, and could not get 'submit' to respond. To be honest I very nearly gave up at that point- but as I was within the deadline this morning, it is 3-25am, here, Wednesday, I thought I would give it one more go. To my amazement all that I had attempted to upload was there, and all I had to do was tag, and complete the descriptions!! May 30th is the date for things becoming 'viewable'.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This pesky weed is a pull-your-hair-out in trying to get rid of it. There was some tips on how to get rid of it in the http link I had posted some pages back on it. Because it can lay dormant in the root system and with seeds, it is very hard to get rid of. You have to start pulling them out as soon as they appear and deprive them of any sunlight. One thing that was suggested was to cover the entire area with cardboard. If I remember right, the weed killer Round-Up does not kill the roots of this plant. You may want to talk to some farmers or other produce growers in your area to see what they do to get rid of the bindweed.
> Here is another bit of information on the bindweed and how to get rid of it. http://organicgardening.about.com/od/weeds/p/Bindweed.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that info. I did try Round-up and it didn't work. There is so much of it here. I no sooner get it all pulled out and there's another batch popping up. I've put mulch all over the gardens which makes it easier to spot the critters. I guess I'll just have to keep on pullin'
Click to expand...

haha, as long as it is the weed and not your hair that you are pulling out over this invasion of the garden! How big is the garden you have?


----------



## cmaliza

wannabear said:


> This is worlds away from Eurovision, as you can immediately see, but also has a vision of peace through music.
> 
> http://www.playingforchangeday.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've done over fifty videos since starting. I've followed them from the beginning. Can't remember - three years maybe. Time flies, you know.


very cool!
Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
Click to expand...

I've just yanked it out. Fortunately it's easy to get out. Would be nice if there were a use for it after that. We've got an even worse thing that is sticky, and then I recently discovered it gives me contact dermatitis, not in the hands, but where it's hit my wrists.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Dear NanaCaren, I went back into the 'aday' site earlier, and was quite impressed, when I had originally tried to load the photos, I waited and waited for over an hour, and could not get 'submit' to respond. To be honest I very nearly gave up at that point- but as I was within the deadline this morning, it is 3-25am, here, Wednesday, I thought I would give it one more go. To my amazement all that I had attempted to upload was there, and all I had to do was tag, and complete the descriptions!! May 30th is the date for things becoming 'viewable'.


Thank you, I have been having trouble uploading mine. I will try again this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear NanaCaren, I went back into the 'aday' site earlier, and was quite impressed, when I had originally tried to load the photos, I waited and waited for over an hour, and could not get 'submit' to respond. To be honest I very nearly gave up at that point- but as I was within the deadline this morning, it is 3-25am, here, Wednesday, I thought I would give it one more go. To my amazement all that I had attempted to upload was there, and all I had to do was tag, and complete the descriptions!! May 30th is the date for things becoming 'viewable'.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have been having trouble uploading mine. I will try again this afternoon.
Click to expand...

Apparently there are thousands of people involved- so it is not surprising there are delays!


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear NanaCaren, I went back into the 'aday' site earlier, and was quite impressed, when I had originally tried to load the photos, I waited and waited for over an hour, and could not get 'submit' to respond. To be honest I very nearly gave up at that point- but as I was within the deadline this morning, it is 3-25am, here, Wednesday, I thought I would give it one more go. To my amazement all that I had attempted to upload was there, and all I had to do was tag, and complete the descriptions!! May 30th is the date for things becoming 'viewable'.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have been having trouble uploading mine. I will try again this afternoon.
Click to expand...

I found that some worked, some did not, though all from the same source.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear NanaCaren, I went back into the 'aday' site earlier, and was quite impressed, when I had originally tried to load the photos, I waited and waited for over an hour, and could not get 'submit' to respond. To be honest I very nearly gave up at that point- but as I was within the deadline this morning, it is 3-25am, here, Wednesday, I thought I would give it one more go. To my amazement all that I had attempted to upload was there, and all I had to do was tag, and complete the descriptions!! May 30th is the date for things becoming 'viewable'.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have been having trouble uploading mine. I will try again this afternoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found that some worked, some did not, though all from the same source.
Click to expand...

also the deadline has been extended to 24th may at 23.59 don't know whose time!!??


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna
> I think you're talking about bindweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just yanked it out. Fortunately it's easy to get out. Would be nice if there were a use for it after that. We've got an even worse thing that is sticky, and then I recently discovered it gives me contact dermatitis, not in the hands, but where it's hit my wrists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The inside of the wrist is very close to the veins and arteries and the skin is quite thin there. I get the contact dermatitis from the wrists to the elbows on the inner aspect of my arms. I wash the area with running hot water and soap then apply the benadryl ointment to the area. Sometimes I will also take an anti-histamine too. Nasty stuff is this!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna
> I think you're talking about bindweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just yanked it out. Fortunately it's easy to get out. Would be nice if there were a use for it after that. We've got an even worse thing that is sticky, and then I recently discovered it gives me contact dermatitis, not in the hands, but where it's hit my wrists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The inside of the wrist is very close to the veins and arteries and the skin is quite thin there. I get the contact dermatitis from the wrists to the elbows on the inner aspect of my arms. I wash the area with running hot water and soap then apply the benadryl ointment to the area. Sometimes I will also take an anti-histamine too. Nasty stuff is this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning? 5mmdpn's How are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Good evening, Dave!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear NanaCaren, I went back into the 'aday' site earlier, and was quite impressed, when I had originally tried to load the photos, I waited and waited for over an hour, and could not get 'submit' to respond. To be honest I very nearly gave up at that point- but as I was within the deadline this morning, it is 3-25am, here, Wednesday, I thought I would give it one more go. To my amazement all that I had attempted to upload was there, and all I had to do was tag, and complete the descriptions!! May 30th is the date for things becoming 'viewable'.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have been having trouble uploading mine. I will try again this afternoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found that some worked, some did not, though all from the same source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also the deadline has been extended to 24th may at 23.59 don't know whose time!!??
Click to expand...

It is good they extended the deadline. It will give those still having trouble time to upload.


----------



## cmaliza

Just FYI.....tomorrow, 5/23, is the birthday of Carolus Linnaeus (1707)....gardeners salute! Also, yesterday, Victoria Day in Canada was also the unofficial beginning of the planting season for Canada....salutations to our neighbors to the north!

One more.....this is International Pickle Week. Sam, remember the pickle-cheese-peanut butter sandwiches many tea parties ago? Have one in honor of the pickle.

It's a gloomy day, but I have FINALLY caught up with the postings! wheew! time for a cocktail!
later....Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> Just FYI.....tomorrow, 5/23, is the birthday of Carolus Linnaeus (1707)....gardeners salute! Also, yesterday, Victoria Day in Canada was also the unofficial beginning of the planting season for Canada....salutations to our neighbors to the north!
> 
> One more.....this is International Pickle Week. Sam, remember the pickle-cheese-peanut butter sandwiches many tea parties ago? Have one in honor of the pickle.
> 
> It's a gloomy day, but I have FINALLY caught up with the postings! wheew! time for a cocktail!
> later....Carol (IL)


Any non-alcoholic suggestions?!! There is a family tendency to alcoholism, and I try to be very strict with myself!


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Well I just posted my egg cosies, decided I may as well post them in the pictures so here is the link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82989-1.html#1540955 .
> I enjoyed knitting them. The eggy soldier tried to escape so while he got captured he did succeed in avoiding having his face worked on so he still looks like he has just left the pub- maybe he will need some flat Coke. (Nearly forgot the ballarinas eyes as you can see in the first photo I took, but second posted. But her face does look better than the eggy soldiers).


Excellent work, I'm sure they'll go down well at the exhibition.

Dave


----------



## cmaliza

myfanwy said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI.....tomorrow, 5/23, is the birthday of Carolus Linnaeus (1707)....gardeners salute! Also, yesterday, Victoria Day in Canada was also the unofficial beginning of the planting season for Canada....salutations to our neighbors to the north!
> 
> One more.....this is International Pickle Week. Sam, remember the pickle-cheese-peanut butter sandwiches many tea parties ago? Have one in honor of the pickle.
> 
> It's a gloomy day, but I have FINALLY caught up with the postings! wheew! time for a cocktail!
> later....Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Any non-alcoholic suggestions?!! There is a family tendency to alcoholism, and I try to be very strict with myself!
Click to expand...

Absolutely! Any juice..."spiked" with soda water for fizz. When I'm really thirsty I like 1/2 OJ and 1/2 ginger ale. Enjoy.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI.....tomorrow, 5/23, is the birthday of Carolus Linnaeus (1707)....gardeners salute! Also, yesterday, Victoria Day in Canada was also the unofficial beginning of the planting season for Canada....salutations to our neighbors to the north!
> 
> One more.....this is International Pickle Week. Sam, remember the pickle-cheese-peanut butter sandwiches many tea parties ago? Have one in honor of the pickle.
> 
> It's a gloomy day, but I have FINALLY caught up with the postings! wheew! time for a cocktail!
> later....Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Any non-alcoholic suggestions?!! There is a family tendency to alcoholism, and I try to be very strict with myself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! Any juice..."spiked" with soda water for fizz. When I'm really thirsty I like 1/2 OJ and 1/2 ginger ale. Enjoy.
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

thank you! silly how forgetful one can be!!


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hard Talk_ is still going strong, there's a new interview nearly every day. The BBC has a unique funding formula, every household in the UK pays an annual subscription of £STG145.50p (US$230.20) in the form of the _Television Licence Fee_, either weekly, monthly, quarterly or annually. This is not a tax, the government doesn't get a penny of it, the BBC and its funding mechanism is protected by Charter.
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible. I pay a bit more than that every two months for our cable service, and most of cable seems to be taken up with ads for VERY personal products. Even our Public Broadcast Stations are now accepting adverts at the beginning and ending of many shows. Tasteful, of course, but still an irritant.
> Do you pay that fee per television unit in the household?
Click to expand...

The fee is per household with a television, how many is irrelevant. The idea is that everyone who has a television should contribute to the service. The BBC provides ten television channels, plus over forty national and local radio stations in addition to the world service and one of the largest websites on the planet.

Britain is just completing the changeover to digital television broadcasting, _FreeView_ allows free access to around thirty additional commerciall television channels, these carry advertitising, whereas the BBC does not. BBC Worldwide Enterprises sells programmes to other broadcasters, it also markets BBC books, CDs, Videos and memorabilia, this subsidises the licence fee.

You can purchase satellite or cable tv from commercial service providers for additional cost, but the licence fee must be paid by all.

I like the BBC, it is unique and genuinely tries to provide a service with something for everyone at an affordable price. I'm really surprised the idea hasn't been copied by other countries, it seems a pretty obvious solution to me.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

When you have paid the fee can you get the signals from the air or do you have to have a service send them to you?


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna
> I think you're talking about bindweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just yanked it out. Fortunately it's easy to get out. Would be nice if there were a use for it after that. We've got an even worse thing that is sticky, and then I recently discovered it gives me contact dermatitis, not in the hands, but where it's hit my wrists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The inside of the wrist is very close to the veins and arteries and the skin is quite thin there. I get the contact dermatitis from the wrists to the elbows on the inner aspect of my arms. I wash the area with running hot water and soap then apply the benadryl ointment to the area. Sometimes I will also take an anti-histamine too. Nasty stuff is this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning? 5mmdpn's How are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi myfanwy, I am doing not too badly today. It is raining/drizzly here so a good day to stay inside. Trying to kind of decide on some bookmarkers to crochet and what color/s to make them. I have some five-hour doilies I could do too. Just deciding. Do you do crochet? It is a different ball game than knitting. I have some very fine crochet thread and at this moment, I cant remember why I even bought it!
> 
> It has just turned afternoon here. At this posting it is now 12:55pm
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna
> I think you're talking about bindweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just yanked it out. Fortunately it's easy to get out. Would be nice if there were a use for it after that. We've got an even worse thing that is sticky, and then I recently discovered it gives me contact dermatitis, not in the hands, but where it's hit my wrists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The inside of the wrist is very close to the veins and arteries and the skin is quite thin there. I get the contact dermatitis from the wrists to the elbows on the inner aspect of my arms. I wash the area with running hot water and soap then apply the benadryl ointment to the area. Sometimes I will also take an anti-histamine too. Nasty stuff is this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning? 5mmdpn's How are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi myfanwy, I am doing not too badly today. It is raining/drizzly here so a good day to stay inside. Trying to kind of decide on some bookmarkers to crochet and what color/s to make them. I have some five-hour doilies I could do too. Just deciding. Do you do crochet? It is a different ball game than knitting. I have some very fine crochet thread and at this moment, I cant remember why I even bought it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do crochet! but I am at that transition point of trying to interpret American into British, which system do you use in Canada, or do you have access to both?
> 
> and my computer tells me it is 5.53 am, am just heading out into the gloom to get the rubbsh out in time!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna
> I think you're talking about bindweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just yanked it out. Fortunately it's easy to get out. Would be nice if there were a use for it after that. We've got an even worse thing that is sticky, and then I recently discovered it gives me contact dermatitis, not in the hands, but where it's hit my wrists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The inside of the wrist is very close to the veins and arteries and the skin is quite thin there. I get the contact dermatitis from the wrists to the elbows on the inner aspect of my arms. I wash the area with running hot water and soap then apply the benadryl ointment to the area. Sometimes I will also take an anti-histamine too. Nasty stuff is this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning? 5mmdpn's How are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi myfanwy, I am doing not too badly today. It is raining/drizzly here so a good day to stay inside. Trying to kind of decide on some bookmarkers to crochet and what color/s to make them. I have some five-hour doilies I could do too. Just deciding. Do you do crochet? It is a different ball game than knitting. I have some very fine crochet thread and at this moment, I cant remember why I even bought it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do crochet! but I am at that transition point of trying to interpret American into British, which system do you use in Canada, or do you have access to both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I am so far behind everything crochet, that I dont know what system I use!! I think it is American but I cant be sure. If one interpretation does not work out, then I will try a different one. hehe, frogs in the crochet basket too!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna
> I think you're talking about bindweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just yanked it out. Fortunately it's easy to get out. Would be nice if there were a use for it after that. We've got an even worse thing that is sticky, and then I recently discovered it gives me contact dermatitis, not in the hands, but where it's hit my wrists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The inside of the wrist is very close to the veins and arteries and the skin is quite thin there. I get the contact dermatitis from the wrists to the elbows on the inner aspect of my arms. I wash the area with running hot water and soap then apply the benadryl ointment to the area. Sometimes I will also take an anti-histamine too. Nasty stuff is this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning? 5mmdpn's How are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi myfanwy, I am doing not too badly today. It is raining/drizzly here so a good day to stay inside. Trying to kind of decide on some bookmarkers to crochet and what color/s to make them. I have some five-hour doilies I could do too. Just deciding. Do you do crochet? It is a different ball game than knitting. I have some very fine crochet thread and at this moment, I cant remember why I even bought it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do crochet! but I am at that transition point of trying to interpret American into British, which system do you use in Canada, or do you have access to both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I am so far behind everything crochet, that I dont know what system I use!! I think it is American but I cant be sure. If one interpretation does not work out, then I will try a different one. hehe, frogs in the crochet basket too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the giggle!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy, giggles are good! :lol: :lol:


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Bucket Woman_ is so well-studied, she is indigenous to my locale, one lurks behind every set of twitching nets!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> It has amused me to think of people I know with her characteristics. And occasionally one I see in me. But I have never understood how she could possibly have a candlelit dinner with no advance notice. That is surely not approved of.
Click to expand...

That's the point, like so many from humble beginnings, she's trying desperately to put the past behind her. Unfortunately for her, it's a vey thin veneer and she lacks the knowledge and skill to make it anything more than gilt on base metal.

It's like the woman in her mid-fifties, who's been married for thirty years, yet her gorgeous engagement ring contrasts brightly with the lines on her neck; one thing is certain, that wasn't the ring she was wearing when she walked down the aisle!

One sees it all the time and hears it too. Listen out for the deliberate speech pattern, strangely elongated vowels and misuse of terms. Frequently, the language is are far younger than the speaker, no childhood acquisition, it is a foreign language the speaker has studied in later years.

We all reinvent ourselves, it's part of the process of fitting in with our preferred mileu. I needed to moderate my accent and tone down the unique 'twang' which enables anyone to instantly identify the school I attended. I settled for R.P., it's studiedly neutral, clear and I can maintain it without thinking. My vocabulary and precise sentence construction give the game away a bit, as does my habit of logically defining terms at the beginning of any answer to a question. I decided to retain the format and wave away any questions as having read a book or two.

Just watch and listen, there's a little of Hyacinth in us all, but then I'm an evil cynic posing as a realist!

Dave


----------



## iamsam

darowil - what great egg cosies - love the eggy soldier and the fried egg.

sam



darowil said:


> Well I just posted my egg cosies, decided I may as well post them in the pictures so here is the link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82989-1.html#1540955 .
> I enjoyed knitting them. The eggy soldier tried to escape so while he got captured he did succeed in avoiding having his face worked on so he still looks like he has just left the pub- maybe he will need some flat Coke. (Nearly forgot the ballarinas eyes as you can see in the first photo I took, but second posted. But her face does look better than the eggy soldiers).


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Bucket Woman_ is so well-studied, she is indigenous to my locale, one lurks behind every set of twitching nets!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> It has amused me to think of people I know with her characteristics. And occasionally one I see in me. But I have never understood how she could possibly have a candlelit dinner with no advance notice. That is surely not approved of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the point, like so many from humble beginnings, she's trying desperately to put the past behind her. Unfortunately for her, it's a vey thin veneer and she lacks the knowledge and skill to make it anything more than gilt on base metal.
> 
> It's like the woman in her mid-fifties, who's been married for thirty years, yet her gorgeous engagement ring contrasts brightly with the lines on her neck; one thing is certain, that wasn't the ring she was wearing when she walked down the aisle!
> 
> One sees it all the time and hears it too. Listen out for the deliberate speech pattern, strangely elongated vowels and misuse of terms. Frequently, the language is are far younger than the speaker, no childhood acquisition, it is a foreign language the speaker has studied in later years.
> 
> We all reinvent ourselves, it's part of the process of fitting in with our preferred mileu. I needed to moderate my accent and tone down the unique 'twang' which enables anyone to instantly identify the school I attended. I settled for R.P., it's studiedly neutral, clear and I can maintain it without thinking. My vocabulary and precise sentence construction give the game away a bit, as does my habit of logically defining terms at the beginning of any answer to a question. I decided to retain the format and wave away any questions as having read a book or two.
> 
> Just watch and listen, there's a little of Hyacinth in us all, but then I'm an evil cynic posing as a realist!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I do enjoy your sense of humour, Dave!! 
I switched from RP to lowland scots at 5- [self preservation at the local school] back to RP at 9 at boarding school, in honour of a brilliant mistress from Hove. Came to NZ, my brothers at 7 picked up New Zild double fast [again for survival]. We were 10 weeks in the Waikato, which has a very pronounced twang. I refused to change again because the vowels were so 'impure', and it [the decision] has blighted much of my life because people presumed I was a snob. Now we have a much larger immigrant population, no longer does it seem to matter- more often I am complemented because the newcomers can understand me.


----------



## siouxann

FireballDave said:


> The fee is per household with a television, how many is irrelevant. The idea is that everyone who has a television should contribute to the service. The BBC provides ten television channels, plus over forty national and local radio stations in addition to the world service and one of the largest websites on the planet.
> 
> Britain is just completing the changeover to digital television broadcasting, _FreeView_ allows free access to around thirty additional commerciall television channels, these carry advertitising, whereas the BBC does not. BBC Worldwide Enterprises sells programmes to other broadcasters, it also markets BBC books, CDs, Videos and memorabilia, this subsidises the licence fee.
> 
> You can purchase satellite or cable tv from commercial service providers for additional cost, but the licence fee must be paid by all.
> 
> I like the BBC, it is unique and genuinely tries to provide a service with something for everyone at an affordable price. I'm really surprised the idea hasn't been copied by other countries, it seems a pretty obvious solution to me.
> 
> Dave


Part of the reason our cable bill is so high is so that we can get BBC America. It is in one of the high tiers of service. It is a commercial station, but it has so many great shows on that we put up with the ads or else mute them. I would love to get the "real" BBC here, and would willingly pay the fee.


----------



## iamsam

i need a definition here - what is rp?

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i need a definition here - what is rp?
> 
> sam


I read it as 'received pronunciation'. 
ie, English as she is spoke in the South- a bit like HM Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> i need a definition here - what is rp?
> 
> sam


I knew someone would save me from having to ask.


----------



## iamsam

i'm being dumb here - i need a definition of received pronounciation.

sam



myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i need a definition here - what is rp?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I read it as 'received pronunciation'
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

your welcome mjs. lol

sam



mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i need a definition here - what is rp?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I knew someone would save me from having to ask.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i'm being dumb here - i need a definition of received pronounciation.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i need a definition here - what is rp?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I read it as 'received pronunciation'
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Or more correctly put, the English of the Southern Counties- the one we are most familiar with is Her Majesty, herself.


----------



## dandylion

Will be making tapenade to have while watching the NBA game tonight (IN Pacers v Miami Heat) and Your other contributions are so delightful, Dave. Love the musical ones, especially --- well, and the race ones, -----and the flags---- maybe I have no favorites, after all  Sue 


Tapenade

Ingredients:
2 garlic cloves, crushed
juice of 1 lemon and grated zest of half
3 tbs capers, chopped
6 anchovy fillets, chopped
8 oz (225g) black olives, pitted
small bunch fresh parsley, chopped
freshly ground black pepper
2 fl. oz (55ml) extra virgin olive oil
toasted ciabatta, to serve

Method:

Place all the ingredients into a food processor and blend together to form a very coarse paste.

Spread the tapenade onto toasted ciabatta bread or discs of toasted French bread to serve.

Note: You can also blend this to a fine paste and use as a dip for crudites.

Have a great weekend!
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> your welcome mjs. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i need a definition here - what is rp?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I knew someone would save me from having to ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I needed one too!! myfanwy was great to enlighten us. This is what I found about it (and it really was a surprise to me that there was such a term)!

"Received Pronounciation: A pronunciation of British English, originally based on the speech of the upper class of southeastern England and characteristic of the English spoken at the public schools and at Oxford and Cambridge Universities. Until recently it was the standard form of English used in British broadcasting.

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Received Pronunciation
n
(Linguistics / Phonetics & Phonology) the accent of standard Southern British English Abbreviation RP"


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Will be making tapenade to have while watching the NBA game tonight (IN Pacers v Miami Heat) and Your other contributions are so delightful, Dave. Love the musical ones, especially --- well, and the race ones, -----and the flags---- maybe I have no favorites, after all  Sue
> 
> Tapenade
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 garlic cloves, crushed
> juice of 1 lemon and grated zest of half
> 3 tbs capers, chopped
> 6 anchovy fillets, chopped
> 8 oz (225g) black olives, pitted
> small bunch fresh parsley, chopped
> freshly ground black pepper
> 2 fl. oz (55ml) extra virgin olive oil
> toasted ciabatta, to serve
> 
> Method:
> 
> Place all the ingredients into a food processor and blend together to form a very coarse paste.
> 
> Spread the tapenade onto toasted ciabatta bread or discs of toasted French bread to serve.
> 
> Note: You can also blend this to a fine paste and use as a dip for crudites.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> Dave


I don't think I could pick a favorite one either. Every time the grandsons see the new ones it is their favorite until next time.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> i'm being dumb here - i need a definition of received pronounciation.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i need a definition here - what is rp?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I read it as 'received pronunciation'
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you , Sam.


----------



## dandylion

Dave, I'm sorry to hear that you think London is not the correct place for the Summer Olympics. I'm looking forward to watching them and will be glued to the TV as usual. I hope you are pleasantly surprised and that it goes very well. Sue


Thank you, I'm glad you like my latest design.

These international affairs are all wel and good, but they cause utter chaos, I'm dreading the Olympics, London is the wrong place for them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> When you have paid the fee can you get the signals from the air or do you have to have a service send them to you?


Any digital television receiver for TV, any radio, or online. The aim is to make it available to the entire population. We pay for the BBC, it's ours to enjoy!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you have paid the fee can you get the signals from the air or do you have to have a service send them to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Any digital television receiver for TV, any radio, or online. The aim is to make it available to the entire population. We pay for the BBC, it's ours to enjoy!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

More countries should offer this service. I'd gladly pay it.


----------



## dandylion

My Gramma said "If your nose itches, you are going to kiss a fool" She was so right, so many times.  We also said the money thing with the itchy palm and some argued with gramma that the itchy nose meant company was coming. I personally liked her version about the fools.  Sue



KateB said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was always told an itchy palm meant money: right hand means you'll get a windfall, and left hand means you'll have an unexpected expense! Also, if your nose itched, you would have company; right side meant a man, left side meant a woman, and if all over, one of each (or more).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was told an itchy nose meant you were going to be angry! Can just picture us both with itchy noses, you waiting for visitors and me ready to yell at them! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Other superstitions - 
Unlucky to walk under a ladder.
Unlucky to wear green.
Never put new shoes on a bed or a table (?!!)
Never cut your nails on a Sunday (the devil will be with you all week.)


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Other superstitions -
> Unlucky to walk under a ladder.
> Unlucky to wear green.
> Never put new shoes on a bed or a table (?!!)
> Never cut your nails on a Sunday (the devil will be with you all week.)


never walk under a ladder
never cut your nails on a Friday
there were masses more that Mum lived by that I just don't think of, off hand.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Never leave a shoe empty, stick a penny it to have luck follow you.

Did the not wearing green have something to do with fairies or leprechans? Seems to me I had heard this.


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> i'm being dumb here - i need a definition of received pronounciation.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i need a definition here - what is rp?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I read it as 'received pronunciation'
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It is the most neutral, classsless, bland and accentless pronuciation possible, it is the form approved for BBC news readers, Stephen Fry is an excellent example you may have heard.

There is a green filing cabinet at the BBC with the phonetic pronunciation of every word in the English language and the correct pronunciation of every location and notable person on the planet. It is the 'Broadcaster's Bible' and constantly up-dated. The 'document' is 'public', I consult it whenever I need to wrap my tongue around a foreign term or proper noun in a lecture.

I adopted R.P., to disguise my very privileged public school background. My motives were entirely commercial, R.P., properly executed, is the confident voice of authority. By the age of 18 I was negotiating commissions with multi-national corporations, I needed it! I can revert in the blink of an eye, a useful trick at times; highly effective when used judiciously for maximum impact, I'm not above any and every cheap points-scoring debating trick that comes to hand, I have no morals in this!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Will be making tapenade to have while watching the NBA game tonight (IN Pacers v Miami Heat) and Your other contributions are so delightful, Dave. Love the musical ones, especially --- well, and the race ones, -----and the flags---- maybe I have no favorites, after all  Sue
> 
> Tapenade
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 garlic cloves, crushed
> juice of 1 lemon and grated zest of half
> 3 tbs capers, chopped
> 6 anchovy fillets, chopped
> 8 oz (225g) black olives, pitted
> small bunch fresh parsley, chopped
> freshly ground black pepper
> 2 fl. oz (55ml) extra virgin olive oil
> toasted ciabatta, to serve
> 
> Method:
> 
> Place all the ingredients into a food processor and blend together to form a very coarse paste.
> 
> Spread the tapenade onto toasted ciabatta bread or discs of toasted French bread to serve.
> 
> Note: You can also blend this to a fine paste and use as a dip for crudites.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> Dave


I hope it goes down well, loads being consumed at my house, we're _Eurovisioning_ with everything that is wonderfully _Eurovision_. It's my house, but my friend's party, I have more space, tv screens on every wall and computers everywhere, I love it!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm being dumb here - i need a definition of received pronounciation.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i need a definition here - what is rp?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I read it as 'received pronunciation'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the most neutral, classsless, bland and accentless pronuciation possible, it is the form approved for BBC news readers, Stephen Fry is an excellent example you may have heard.
> 
> There is a green filing cabinet at the BBC with the phonetic pronunciation of every word in the English language and the correct pronunciation of every location and notable person on the planet. It is the 'Broadcaster's Bible' and constantly up-dated. The 'document' is 'public', I consult it whenever I need to wrap my tongue around a foreign term or proper noun in a lecture.
> 
> I adopted R.P., to disguise my very privileged public school background. My motives were entirely commercial, R.P., properly executed, is the confident voice of authority. By the age of 18 I was negotiating commissions with multi-national corporations, I needed it! I can revert in the blink of an eye, a useful trick at times; highly effective when used judiciously for maximum impact, I'm not above any and every cheap points-scoring debating trick that comes to hand, I have no morals in this!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Stephen Fry as Jeeves?


----------



## Joe P

I am back from the periodontist, I picked up Subway makings for sandwiches for all the kids in the office (kids being the dr. nurses, technicians, office etc. etc.) for their lunch today. They have given me so much help and they write off a bunch of the expenses because I have been a teacher, which is so very thoughful of them. They were all so surprised and I love giving just have a hard time receiving. y'all know what I mean because I think everyone of you are givers not too good a receiving, huh?

Got Mother's clock and took it to her and bought her some milk and did some errands and my jaw is finally feeling again and I am sore,

the scotch helps the pain!!!! he he..

talk lata it is nap time.

joe p


----------



## wannabear

Unhappily, here in the US a Southern (American) accent is an automatic clue that the speaker is an ignorant hillbilly. It's a belief that pops up all over. People don't mind making fun of it, either. It isn't awfully intelligent to think that an entire geographical region is populated by the stupid, but it is indeed often thought so. So I have more than one accent as well. Speaking to my extended family is one thing, but I am not presenting that face to the world.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm being dumb here - i need a definition of received pronounciation.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i need a definition here - what is rp?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I read it as 'received pronunciation'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the most neutral, classsless, bland and accentless pronuciation possible, it is the form approved for BBC news readers, Stephen Fry is an excellent example you may have heard.
> 
> There is a green filing cabinet at the BBC with the phonetic pronunciation of every word in the English language and the correct pronunciation of every location and notable person on the planet. It is the 'Broadcaster's Bible' and constantly up-dated. The 'document' is 'public', I consult it whenever I need to wrap my tongue around a foreign term or proper noun in a lecture.
> 
> I adopted R.P., to disguise my very privileged public school background. My motives were entirely commercial, R.P., properly executed, is the confident voice of authority. By the age of 18 I was negotiating commissions with multi-national corporations, I needed it! I can revert in the blink of an eye, a useful trick at times; highly effective when used judiciously for maximum impact, I'm not above any and every cheap points-scoring debating trick that comes to hand, I have no morals in this!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stephen Fry as Jeeves?
Click to expand...

There he was character acting, if you've ever seen _QI_ that is his normal and relaxed voice.

If you've ever seen _HardTalk_, Stephen Sackur is a absolute master of R.P. at its most forceful. Every syllable is clearly enunciated, there is no _wriggle-room_, the bland neutrality makes every single word count.

R.P., can be a devastatingly powerful tool, there is no doubt about what you've said. I remember my voice coach's advice, I needed to drop my voice an octave and practice timing, "Project, adopt as cold and bland an expression as possible and sound as though you mean every single word, they will obey!"

Works for me!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Unhappily, here in the US a Southern (American) accent is an automatic clue that the speaker is an ignorant hillbilly. It's a belief that pops up all over. People don't mind making fun of it, either. It isn't awfully intelligent to think that an entire geographical region is populated by the stupid, but it is indeed often thought so. So I have more than one accent as well. Speaking to my extended family is one thing, but I am not presenting that face to the world.


It's unfortunate that regional accents can have that effect. I'm lucky, modulation was a cinch, urbane neutrality is my preference. I let them pick the bones out of my delivery, it's seamless and I'm flame-proof, I don't believe in luck!

Dave


----------



## KatyNora

wannabear said:


> Unhappily, here in the US a Southern (American) accent is an automatic clue that the speaker is an ignorant hillbilly. It's a belief that pops up all over. People don't mind making fun of it, either. It isn't awfully intelligent to think that an entire geographical region is populated by the stupid, but it is indeed often thought so. So I have more than one accent as well. Speaking to my extended family is one thing, but I am not presenting that face to the world.


Oh, but Southern accents can be so soothing. Here in the total North (Northwest, in particular), we are very bland indeed. During my working years, whenever I had to call someone in the South, I would find myself falling into the same rhythms and cadences they used and then worry that they might think I was mocking them.  I wasn't! Really!


----------



## dandylion

I'm the same way with accents, KatyNora. I love accents and am very easily swayed into subconsciously mimicking them. - even thinking in the accent for days, if it's one I really like. Southern accents are great because they remind me of southern gentleman and southern belles, who are particularly delightful. Now, the exaggerated, hillbilly accents, which were used by comedians are very funny when done for effect. I can see why a southerner might be sensitive about it, but in general people I kknow think southern accents are lovely, especially when the person speaking it calls one, "Darlin'"  
P.S. Thank Heavens that HRH and Cary Grant used R.P. It's so easy for me to understand on TV.  Sue


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I am back from the periodontist, I picked up Subway makings for sandwiches for all the kids in the office (kids being the dr. nurses, technicians, office etc. etc.) for their lunch today. They have given me so much help and they write off a bunch of the expenses because I have been a teacher, which is so very thoughful of them. They were all so surprised and I love giving just have a hard time receiving. y'all know what I mean because I think everyone of you are givers not too good a receiving, huh?
> 
> Got Mother's clock and took it to her and bought her some milk and did some errands and my jaw is finally feeling again and I am sore,
> 
> the scotch helps the pain!!!! he he..
> 
> talk lata it is nap time.
> 
> joe p


Y'all say that scotch helps the pain?? this would not be the scotch tape needed to hold the jaw together would it?? *chuckles* I am so glad you came through this! forgive my humor.....


----------



## Tessadele

KatyNora said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unhappily, here in the US a Southern (American) accent is an automatic clue that the speaker is an ignorant hillbilly. It's a belief that pops up all over. People don't mind making fun of it, either. It isn't awfully intelligent to think that an entire geographical region is populated by the stupid, but it is indeed often thought so. So I have more than one accent as well. Speaking to my extended family is one thing, but I am not presenting that face to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but Southern accents can be so soothing. Here in the total North (Northwest, in particular), we are very bland indeed. During my working years, whenever I had to call someone in the South, I would find myself falling into the same rhythms and cadences they used and then worry that they might think I was mocking them.  I wasn't! Really!
Click to expand...

I think it's not how you speak. it's what you say that counts. Nobody should worry about being a product of their upbringing, it's natural to copy relatives & friends. I would hate anyone to think i was putting on an accent to look better than my normal self, anyway I'd forget halfway through.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

I have a friend who used to drive Hyacinth to the airport, he said she spoke to him in exactly the same superior way as her character, but politely of course. Incidentally he went to public school, his father was an architect, and he had a lovely speaking voice.

Tessa


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This pesky weed is a pull-your-hair-out in trying to get rid of it. There was some tips on how to get rid of it in the http link I had posted some pages back on it. Because it can lay dormant in the root system and with seeds, it is very hard to get rid of. You have to start pulling them out as soon as they appear and deprive them of any sunlight. One thing that was suggested was to cover the entire area with cardboard. If I remember right, the weed killer Round-Up does not kill the roots of this plant. You may want to talk to some farmers or other produce growers in your area to see what they do to get rid of the bindweed.
> Here is another bit of information on the bindweed and how to get rid of it. http://organicgardening.about.com/od/weeds/p/Bindweed.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that info. I did try Round-up and it didn't work. There is so much of it here. I no sooner get it all pulled out and there's another batch popping up. I've put mulch all over the gardens which makes it easier to spot the critters. I guess I'll just have to keep on pullin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, as long as it is the weed and not your hair that you are pulling out over this invasion of the garden! How big is the garden you have?
Click to expand...

I've been frustrated enough to pull my hair (lol). My gardens are quite large. Have one about 40' x 4' and another 5 x 20 plus gardens along the side of the house and along the side of the yard in back. One of them I've already decided to turn over and seed; it's getting to be too much because of my injured shoulder and the expense of a full time gardener is more than I can handle.


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unhappily, here in the US a Southern (American) accent is an automatic clue that the speaker is an ignorant hillbilly. It's a belief that pops up all over. People don't mind making fun of it, either. It isn't awfully intelligent to think that an entire geographical region is populated by the stupid, but it is indeed often thought so. So I have more than one accent as well. Speaking to my extended family is one thing, but I am not presenting that face to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but Southern accents can be so soothing. Here in the total North (Northwest, in particular), we are very bland indeed. During my working years, whenever I had to call someone in the South, I would find myself falling into the same rhythms and cadences they used and then worry that they might think I was mocking them.  I wasn't! Really!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's not how you speak. it's what you say that counts. Nobody should worry about being a product of their upbringing, it's natural to copy relatives & friends. I would hate anyone to think i was putting on an accent to look better than my normal self, anyway I'd forget halfway through.
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

But so many do, entertainly they do it so badly. I know it's wicked, but I do enjoy myself at their expense. My advice to all is: if it isn't second nature, don't try it in public!

But at its simplest level, don't we all have a 'telephone voice'?

Dave


----------



## Joe P

The scotch is not tape, believe you me. I just got up from my nap. yawnnnnnnnnnnn.... I feel so much better after now and my jaw is not so sore. hummmmm... Glad for your comment though, you always have caring notes to me and I appreciate that about you and the other ladies and gents.

I am so excited to be home for 3 or 4 days, no errands just do the stuff here, love it love it.

joe p



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back from the periodontist, I picked up Subway makings for sandwiches for all the kids in the office (kids being the dr. nurses, technicians, office etc. etc.) for their lunch today. They have given me so much help and they write off a bunch of the expenses because I have been a teacher, which is so very thoughful of them. They were all so surprised and I love giving just have a hard time receiving. y'all know what I mean because I think everyone of you are givers not too good a receiving, huh?
> 
> Got Mother's clock and took it to her and bought her some milk and did some errands and my jaw is finally feeling again and I am sore,
> 
> the scotch helps the pain!!!! he he..
> 
> talk lata it is nap time.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all say that scotch helps the pain?? this would not be the scotch tape needed to hold the jaw together would it?? *chuckles* I am so glad you came through this! forgive my humor.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

speaking of accents, my kids up north tell me I have acclimated a southern accent in the 16 years since I have been here. i DON'T MIND. 

JOE P


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe, I am glad you are feeling better and you must schedule yourself some leisure time on these next 3-4 days off!! haha, go play with the dogs or listen to some music or have a bubble bath!! (do guys like bubble baths? not the feminine perfumy stuff but are there guy stuffs for bubble baths?)


----------



## wannabear

When the children lived at home and we'd go out in public, we often heard "Those kids sound like Yankees!" Not that they did.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unhappily, here in the US a Southern (American) accent is an automatic clue that the speaker is an ignorant hillbilly. It's a belief that pops up all over. People don't mind making fun of it, either. It isn't awfully intelligent to think that an entire geographical region is populated by the stupid, but it is indeed often thought so. So I have more than one accent as well. Speaking to my extended family is one thing, but I am not presenting that face to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfortunate that regional accents can have that effect. I'm lucky, modulation was a cinch, urbane neutrality is my preference. I let them pick the bones out of my delivery, it's seamless and I'm flame-proof, I don't believe in luck!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I don't feel that way at all about a southern accent and think it is beautiful. Sorry you have to put up with ignorant people. If I was with you for just a few days I would have a southern accent too as I seem to adapt quickly having moved so much, from Canada to the south, then the mid east, then NY, then Germany and now NY again. My accent is pretty mixed up.


----------



## Joe P

I bet you are going to think this is odd, but doing for Mother who you know I adore tires me so. It isn't what I do but the emotional baggage of it and I wish I did not feel that way. It makes such a wimp in my mind. I need to get a grip. huh???

joe p



5mmdpns said:


> Joe, I am glad you are feeling better and you must schedule yourself some leisure time on these next 3-4 days off!! haha, go play with the dogs or listen to some music or have a bubble bath!! (do guys like bubble baths? not the feminine perfumy stuff but are there guy stuffs for bubble baths?)


----------



## wannabear

A lot of what you do is tiring stuff, like dealing with doctors and the funding you had to straighten out. It isn't all fun and games.


----------



## Joe P

Yeah, but I don't like complaining what a smuck ..... I will get over this right?

I hope so,

joe p



wannabear said:


> A lot of what you do is tiring stuff, like dealing with doctors and the funding you had to straighten out. It isn't all fun and games.


----------



## pammie1234

My DS came in town to see my DM. We went shopping at Walmart, to the shoe store, and then ate lunch. I'm exhausted. It is so hard for mom to get in and out of the car. Plus, we have the oxygen to transport, etc. It is so sad to see how much she has gone down physically. We are also noticing a lot more forgetfulness. It is hard to think that she may not be around much longer. Of course, you never know. But we had a great time and it was good to get to spend the day together. She was very tired so I would guess she will sleep good tonight!


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> I bet you are going to think this is odd, but doing for Mother who you know I adore tires me so. It isn't what I do but the emotional baggage of it and I wish I did not feel that way. It makes such a wimp in my mind. I need to get a grip. huh???
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I am glad you are feeling better and you must schedule yourself some leisure time on these next 3-4 days off!! haha, go play with the dogs or listen to some music or have a bubble bath!! (do guys like bubble baths? not the feminine perfumy stuff but are there guy stuffs for bubble baths?)
Click to expand...

Joe, don't feel guilty or at all odd. These are very normal feelings when you are a caretaker. There are so many of us on here that have gone through or are going through the same feelings. In fact there was a thread about this the other day but I don't know what the title was. A preacher's wife was even going through depression, exhaustion, you name it from the care of her mother. IT IS tiring. In fact you need to talk about it. So glad you said something and if I find that thread I will list it for you as a lot of people in the same situation shared their feelings and you will not feel alone any more.


----------



## dandylion

Right on, Sam!!!! I never miss one --- for that matter, I don't think I've ever missed anything with Tom Selleck!!! 
Blue Bloods on Friday nights and Jesse Stone as Paradise Police Chief.  -- Have to say that I watched it and can't wait for the next one! They did a switch on this one and made a "Cliff Hanger" Can't wait, and welcome back suitcase! Sue



thewren said:


> check your tv listing for tonight - 9:00 edt - tom selleck will be on playing jesse stone again - written by robert parker - one of my favorite authors. think this is the eighth one he has done - they are a stand alone story so you need not worry about not watching the others. one reason i enjoy them so much is they follow the book religiously - the script is lifted right out of the book. i watched one with book in hand and was surprised that they changed nothing. think you should enjoy it.
> 
> sam


----------



## daralene

daralene said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are going to think this is odd, but doing for Mother who you know I adore tires me so. It isn't what I do but the emotional baggage of it and I wish I did not feel that way. It makes such a wimp in my mind. I need to get a grip. huh???
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I am glad you are feeling better and you must schedule yourself some leisure time on these next 3-4 days off!! haha, go play with the dogs or listen to some music or have a bubble bath!! (do guys like bubble baths? not the feminine perfumy stuff but are there guy stuffs for bubble baths?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe, don't feel guilty or at all odd. These are very normal feelings when you are a caretaker. There are so many of us on here that have gone through or are going through the same feelings. In fact there was a thread about this the other day but I don't know what the title was. A preacher's wife was even going through depression, exhaustion, you name it from the care of her mother. IT IS tiring. In fact you need to talk about it. So glad you said something and if I find that thread I will list it for you as a lot of people in the same situation shared their feelings and you will not feel alone any more.
Click to expand...

I found the thread and I hope this helps. You might even find someone on there that you want to PM or at least just read that there are others:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82114-1.html

It's totally normal and if you don't acknowledge those feelings I think it makes you depressed and builds up. A common problem for caretakers.


----------



## dandylion

Kudos to you, Daralene, Again, our loving tp-rs come through. That seems to be a wonderful thread for any caretaker to be understood and encouraged. Good work, girl!!! Sue



daralene said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are going to think this is odd, but doing for Mother who you know I adore tires me so. It isn't what I do but the emotional baggage of it and I wish I did not feel that way. It makes such a wimp in my mind. I need to get a grip. huh???
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I am glad you are feeling better and you must schedule yourself some leisure time on these next 3-4 days off!! haha, go play with the dogs or listen to some music or have a bubble bath!! (do guys like bubble baths? not the feminine perfumy stuff but are there guy stuffs for bubble baths?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe, don't feel guilty or at all odd. These are very normal feelings when you are a caretaker. There are so many of us on here that have gone through or are going through the same feelings. In fact there was a thread about this the other day but I don't know what the title was. A preacher's wife was even going through depression, exhaustion, you name it from the care of her mother. IT IS tiring. In fact you need to talk about it. So glad you said something and if I find that thread I will list it for you as a lot of people in the same situation shared their feelings and you will not feel alone any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the thread and I hope this helps. You might even find someone on there that you want to PM or at least just read that there are others:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82114-1.html
> 
> It's totally normal and if you don't acknowledge those feelings I think it makes you depressed and builds up. A common problem for caretakers.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I bet you are going to think this is odd, but doing for Mother who you know I adore tires me so. It isn't what I do but the emotional baggage of it and I wish I did not feel that way. It makes such a wimp in my mind. I need to get a grip. huh???
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I am glad you are feeling better and you must schedule yourself some leisure time on these next 3-4 days off!! haha, go play with the dogs or listen to some music or have a bubble bath!! (do guys like bubble baths? not the feminine perfumy stuff but are there guy stuffs for bubble baths?)
Click to expand...

In my opinion, you are definitly not a wimp because you take care of your mother! You are a dedicated son. I would suppose at times you can feel a bit overwhelmed having to take care of someone and having them depend on you when it used to be that your mother was the one who saw to your needs.

I see my darling mother getting old before my eyes as she takes care of my father. He can not be left alone for one minute due to his head injury he sustained 4 years ago.
I do try and relieve her as much as I can but still, it is tiring and I dont think anyone feels any different.

I only asked about the bubbly stuff cause my son loves his baths even at 29 years old! He likes bath salts and epsom salts in his water. He says it is very helpful for his arthritis -- he came down with it when he was ten. He says it has a great calming effect on him after a day at work. (His bubbly is taken in a wine glass!)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Daralene, with your experiences in living all the places you did, you must have picked up a smattering of all the accents!! Wonderful! I would suppose you learned some of the languages that were present too? 
I did volunteer work with the Wycliffe Bible Translators for a while. It really opened my understanding of what a language takes. There are many governments around the world that will ask the Wycliffe Bible Translators to come into a section of their country and create a written language where there is none. They learn and study the oral stories and traditions of the people and it means they need to learn a new language and become proficient in it. Then they can start to form an alphabet and write down the stories and teach the people to read and write. The process averages about 25 years before they write the stories in the new language.


----------



## siouxann

5mmdpns said:


> Daralene, with your experiences in living all the places you did, you must have picked up a smattering of all the accents!! Wonderful! I would suppose you learned some of the languages that were present too?
> I did volunteer work with the Wycliffe Bible Translators for a while. It really opened my understanding of what a language takes. There are many governments around the world that will ask the Wycliffe Bible Translators to come into a section of their country and create a written language where there is none. They learn and study the oral stories and traditions of the people and it means they need to learn a new language and become proficient in it. Then they can start to form an alphabet and write down the stories and teach the people to read and write. The process averages about 25 years before they write the stories in the new language.


Fascinating! I never knew that, and sometimes wondered how new languages came into being. I would have enjoyed that work immenseley


----------



## carol's gifts

Good Evening/Morning/Afternoon Everyone. I have not been able to be on here due to task at home. This has been a busy season for myself. I have missed you all. I will have to go back and catch up all weeks post, but did want ya'll to know Fred and I are doing fine. Getting ready for GS high school graduation this Saturday, and celebration on Sunday. Fred got an excellent report from his onocologist today. Will see him again in6 months;if all is still well, will then only see him once a year.Went to Flea Market last Saturday. It was HOT. Took the energy right out of me. fred's daughters and I had a great time though. Will be answering post as I read some of them. Have a great week to you all.


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, with your experiences in living all the places you did, you must have picked up a smattering of all the accents!! Wonderful! I would suppose you learned some of the languages that were present too?
> I did volunteer work with the Wycliffe Bible Translators for a while. It really opened my understanding of what a language takes. There are many governments around the world that will ask the Wycliffe Bible Translators to come into a section of their country and create a written language where there is none. They learn and study the oral stories and traditions of the people and it means they need to learn a new language and become proficient in it. Then they can start to form an alphabet and write down the stories and teach the people to read and write. The process averages about 25 years before they write the stories in the new language.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating! I never knew that, and sometimes wondered how new languages came into being. I would have enjoyed that work immenseley
Click to expand...

They are always looking for volunteers to help them. I was involved in their dinner theatre productions. I travelled coast to coast to coast through out Canada by way of my computer searching for venues to hold the dinner theatres in. I met many linguistic people. I would arrange for a few of them to go into local schools to talk about the lifestyles of people in other countries and what it was like to formulate a written alphabet. It was a very rewarding volunteer career for me and one I enjoyed a lot.


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe-Pammie-Marianne-Myfanwy--and any others I might have over looked that are caregivers. It is wonderful to know we are hear for each other. Yes, Joe-sometimes I feel like am I taking up too much time seemingly complaining, or boring TP's It has meant so much to me to know my TP friends are ther for me. thanks again. We do need each other.

55mmdpns--Sounds like being a Bible Transalator would have been soo interesting and fulfilling creating a language. My hats off to you!!

Daralene--You are truly blessed, as is Marianne, to have such great exposure to wonderful music. I love music except hard rock.

Marianne--Thanks so much for your prayers.;and everyone else. Your prayers have been answered--Fred is so much better, and got a great report from his Oncologist today. He is scheduled for an angiogram on 6/5/12. Please continue praying for him.

I'm only up to page 7 of 52 pages-so will continue reading more.


----------



## wannabear

I don't think it hurts at all to mention when you are having a rough time with your duties. It isn't good to just stuff it down and suffer. That old rule is right. If you don't take care of yourself you won't be able to take care of anybody else.


----------



## Marianne818

I have a Texas accent with a bit of the Georgia drawl thrown in now and then, LOL. I've lived all over the US, and have never been able to discard the Texas drawl, oh well, others say it is endearing, LOL.. to me at times it's an pain. :roll: I love the British accents, my husband's niece and nephew were raised in England, can listen to them chat all day! 

Joe P, I am my Mom's only caregiver, she's with me 24/7, so I can totally relate. My Mom has only been out of the house to go to either the ER or to Dr appointments for the past 7 months. If we are lucky she will come into the living area for a few minutes, but that only happens a few times a week. I miss my Mom, the Mom that sang and danced with 100 other women on stage. Stood beside me in a quartet in front of 3000 women, lost an earring but caught it before it hit the stage, sat in the audience when I was in a different quartet and yelled when we completed our songs.. "that's my baby!!" (Embarrassed me major!!) The Mom that sang with at the National Cathedral with a host of other wonderful voices. The Mom that would run to beat ya out the door if you mentioned a shopping trip or going out to eat. Now she barely eats a few bites of each meal. Yes, it is a strain at times, especially since she wasn't a typical Mom. I was in the hospital from birth till I was 18 months old, I was near death many times and the stories I was told later was that she couldn't handle it emotionally so we never really bonded. Parents divorced when I was very young and I stayed with my Dad, I didn't see her until I was 16, I moved in for 2 yrs then went to college then married a Navy guy so was gone. Long story short, she grew up (some) during that time and was a fantastic Nan to my sons. We became good friends, when my brother died in 2009 (cancer) I moved her in with me. Would I change things? Yes, in a heart beat, I'd have her the way she was, but I know that will never be again, she has a sweet spirit, we laugh, we cry because she can't remember long term memory things, she is now loosing her short term memory also. She doesn't have dementia, she has calcification of her brain, the micro strokes are causing major damage also, but we deal with it. Today was a great day, I got her beautician in and she sat up long enough to get a hair cut and blown dry.. she looks beautiful!! I am thankful for small things, I'm grateful when she can get in the shower, when she can walk down the hall and sit in the living room with us. I'm grateful when she can sing and laugh cause she messed up the lyrics. I'm grateful that she is still with me to get to know how much we love each other. 
So Joe, treasure the moments, I know it can be a pain, but think about all the wonderful moments you are sharing. I don't have my Dad or my brother anymore, I miss the times we had. So, I hope that when you cut your Mom's hair, share a McDonalds meal with her that you know how much that really means to both of you. Enjoy the rides you share, those are special times that you will miss when she is gone. Just love her Joe, that's all she really wants and I know you really love her to do what you do for her. 
Sorry I am so long winded about all this, but feel I needed to share this with you. Take care... Enjoy it all!!!!
Marianne


----------



## gingerwitch

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, do you have red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> Past tense Wannabear! I did. Okay, I hope I'm not setting myself up here--convolvulus arvensis or field bindweed is a hideous thug with pretty small white flowers that will take over your world in a hurry, but can be eradicated by using incredible persistence as it travels relatively near the surface. It is a perennial. Ipomoea tricolor or rubrocaerulea, morning glory, it's demure and well-behaved cousin (just like the one I was always compared to) is an annual, ornamental vine grown for its spectacular blooms; ipomoea alba is Moonflower, usually grown as an annual, and blooms at dusk with, so I'm told, a lovely scent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think ipomoea is sweet potato also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and there's an ornamental version in the nurseries here called "Blackie".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part is black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The leaves. It's used as an annual basket filler--black's a great foil for other colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone in the U.S. has probably long ago gone to bed. I went early, but now I'm up again. Gingerwitch, I've never heard of the black sweet potato, but I've seen the beautiful green sweet potato vine used in planters. Guess it's all the same family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning Doris....yes, it's the same thing. Known as Ipomoea batatas and "Blackie" is actually very, very dark green--there are very few true blacks in nature but the hybridizers do their best. Remember Dumas' "The Black Tulip"? How are you today? Here, it's still raining, gloomy and likely to stay this way for a few more days, but I musn't complain--we had 2 weeks of brilliant sun which is unusual at this time of year. I'm off to my other "home" again today--the Connie Hansen botanical garden--lots of planting to do. Thank heavens for raingear! Talk to you later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear Gingerwitch- I am pretty sure the 'morning glory' that smothers our 'native bush' locally is the ipomoea [whatever] it has a brilliant purply blue flower, and looks glorious, but is a real menace.
Click to expand...

Hi Myfanwy--interesting--you had me consulting the AHS A-Z for this one--there is a perennial Ipomoea indica which goes to 20 feet or more and has purple to blue flowers but it's considered tropical and is hardy to 45 F or 7 C. Wonder if that could be it?


----------



## Joe P

Hi Marianne, I appreciate your comments and you are so right. I know this is not easy for any of us care givers. I hope and pray I keep my head and do as you say enjoy the time we have. I do not have her 24/7 like you. My mom is in her own apartment with a care giver 32 hours a week, and 720 hours of night care paid for when needed and she even has shopping trips weekly for her groceries. Almost all things are taken care of and that is really good. I need to look around and I should see how other people are doing so much more and be thankful I have what we have. I guess I need to get a grip. Thanks

joe p



Marianne818 said:


> I have a Texas accent with a bit of the Georgia drawl thrown in now and then, LOL. I've lived all over the US, and have never been able to discard the Texas drawl, oh well, others say it is endearing, LOL.. to me at times it's an pain. :roll: I love the British accents, my husband's niece and nephew were raised in England, can listen to them chat all day!
> 
> Joe P, I am my Mom's only caregiver, she's with me 24/7, so I can totally relate. My Mom has only been out of the house to go to either the ER or to Dr appointments for the past 7 months. If we are lucky she will come into the living area for a few minutes, but that only happens a few times a week. I miss my Mom, the Mom that sang and danced with 100 other women on stage. Stood beside me in a quartet in front of 3000 women, lost an earring but caught it before it hit the stage, sat in the audience when I was in a different quartet and yelled when we completed our songs.. "that's my baby!!" (Embarrassed me major!!) The Mom that sang with at the National Cathedral with a host of other wonderful voices. The Mom that would run to beat ya out the door if you mentioned a shopping trip or going out to eat. Now she barely eats a few bites of each meal. Yes, it is a strain at times, especially since she wasn't a typical Mom. I was in the hospital from birth till I was 18 months old, I was near death many times and the stories I was told later was that she couldn't handle it emotionally so we never really bonded. Parents divorced when I was very young and I stayed with my Dad, I didn't see her until I was 16, I moved in for 2 yrs then went to college then married a Navy guy so was gone. Long story short, she grew up (some) during that time and was a fantastic Nan to my sons. We became good friends, when my brother died in 2009 (cancer) I moved her in with me. Would I change things? Yes, in a heart beat, I'd have her the way she was, but I know that will never be again, she has a sweet spirit, we laugh, we cry because she can't remember long term memory things, she is now loosing her short term memory also. She doesn't have dementia, she has calcification of her brain, the micro strokes are causing major damage also, but we deal with it. Today was a great day, I got her beautician in and she sat up long enough to get a hair cut and blown dry.. she looks beautiful!! I am thankful for small things, I'm grateful when she can get in the shower, when she can walk down the hall and sit in the living room with us. I'm grateful when she can sing and laugh cause she messed up the lyrics. I'm grateful that she is still with me to get to know how much we love each other.
> So Joe, treasure the moments, I know it can be a pain, but think about all the wonderful moments you are sharing. I don't have my Dad or my brother anymore, I miss the times we had. So, I hope that when you cut your Mom's hair, share a McDonalds meal with her that you know how much that really means to both of you. Enjoy the rides you share, those are special times that you will miss when she is gone. Just love her Joe, that's all she really wants and I know you really love her to do what you do for her.
> Sorry I am so long winded about all this, but feel I needed to share this with you. Take care... Enjoy it all!!!!
> Marianne


----------



## pammie1234

My mom lived with my sister for a while, but it just got to hard for her and her family. She lived with me about 2 weeks, but she liked my sister's better. As it grew more difficult to meet her needs, we found an assisted living home near me. It has worked out very well. She gets some interaction with others, and the nurses make sure she takes her medicine. She fought us on that and it is crucial for her health. She seems as content as possible, but still mentions that she wishes she could go back to her home. Of course, there is no way, and she knows it. She can no longer take care of herself. She is on the top level of care for the assisted living. We are just thankful that she is doing as well as she is. She will be 89 this July, and we are trying to enjoy her as much as possible for now.


----------



## gingerwitch

Joe P said:


> Yeah, but I don't like complaining what a smuck ..... I will get over this right?
> 
> I hope so,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of what you do is tiring stuff, like dealing with doctors and the funding you had to straighten out. It isn't all fun and games.
Click to expand...

Joe--In my experience, when you need to dig deep it'll happen and you will have the necessary resources.


----------



## Joe P

I think you are right Gingerwitch'

joe p

I am going to bed now, take care, kids. joe p



gingerwitch said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I don't like complaining what a smuck ..... I will get over this right?
> 
> I hope so,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of what you do is tiring stuff, like dealing with doctors and the funding you had to straighten out. It isn't all fun and games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe--In my experience, when you need to dig deep it'll happen and you will have the necessary resources.
Click to expand...


----------



## flockie

I was Chicago born and raised. Proud of my accent?!? that people outside of Chicago can detect. I know there are some things we say that identifies us as 'Chicago' like pop instead of soda, ma said with a long aaaa sound instead of mom. I guess since I'm from here I don't 'hear' an accent -- at least not as distinct as from the UK, Australia, Canada, Minnesota, or the South --- and many others. When I've been to Hawaii or Las Vegas people know I'm from Chicago. 

Started my chives, parsley, and rosemary seeds in the house a couple weeks ago. We are supposed to have thunderstorms on Monday, but I may put them in the larger pots keep them under the car port until Tuesday. 

I'm not working tomorrow, so I am up later than I've been the last 2 weeks. But now I'm caught up with all the posts, so Good night, morning or afternoon to all my friends.

Flockie


----------



## Ezenby

here is another vote for the eggy soldier and fried egg. Great bunch of cosies.



thewren said:


> darowil - what great egg cosies - love the eggy soldier and the fried egg.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I just posted my egg cosies, decided I may as well post them in the pictures so here is the link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82989-1.html#1540955 .
> I enjoyed knitting them. The eggy soldier tried to escape so while he got captured he did succeed in avoiding having his face worked on so he still looks like he has just left the pub- maybe he will need some flat Coke. (Nearly forgot the ballarinas eyes as you can see in the first photo I took, but second posted. But her face does look better than the eggy soldiers).
Click to expand...


----------



## Ezenby

I remember the Preachers Wife and her telling of the trying times caring for her mother. Blessed are the caregivers.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> Daralene, with your experiences in living all the places you did, you must have picked up a smattering of all the accents!! Wonderful! I would suppose you learned some of the languages that were present too?
> I did volunteer work with the Wycliffe Bible Translators for a while. It really opened my understanding of what a language takes. There are many governments around the world that will ask the Wycliffe Bible Translators to come into a section of their country and create a written language where there is none. They learn and study the oral stories and traditions of the people and it means they need to learn a new language and become proficient in it. Then they can start to form an alphabet and write down the stories and teach the people to read and write. The process averages about 25 years before they write the stories in the new language.


How fascinating. To study the oral stories and learn the language and become proficient enough to write it and then educate the people. Amazing. Thank you so much for telling me that. After putting two men through college...DH and DS, I took a few courses and my anthropology professor thought I should be an anthropologist. I just loved it and had I been single, would have done it.

I did learn German when I lived in Germany. The fascinating part was going to school there to learn it. I went to school with people from over 23 countries and learned so much more than just a language.


----------



## daralene

carol's gifts said:


> Good Evening/Morning/Afternoon Everyone. I have not been able to be on here due to task at home. This has been a busy season for myself. I have missed you all. I will have to go back and catch up all weeks post, but did want ya'll to know Fred and I are doing fine. Getting ready for GS high school graduation this Saturday, and celebration on Sunday. Fred got an excellent report from his onocologist today. Will see him again in6 months;if all is still well, will then only see him once a year.Went to Flea Market last Saturday. It was HOT. Took the energy right out of me. fred's daughters and I had a great time though. Will be answering post as I read some of them. Have a great week to you all.


So glad to hear the good news about the oncologist's good report. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> I have a Texas accent with a bit of the Georgia drawl thrown in now and then, LOL. I've lived all over the US, and have never been able to discard the Texas drawl, oh well, others say it is endearing, LOL.. to me at times it's an pain. :roll: I love the British accents, my husband's niece and nephew were raised in England, can listen to them chat all day!
> 
> Joe P, I am my Mom's only caregiver, she's with me 24/7, so I can totally relate. My Mom has only been out of the house to go to either the ER or to Dr appointments for the past 7 months. If we are lucky she will come into the living area for a few minutes, but that only happens a few times a week. I miss my Mom, the Mom that sang and danced with 100 other women on stage. Stood beside me in a quartet in front of 3000 women, lost an earring but caught it before it hit the stage, sat in the audience when I was in a different quartet and yelled when we completed our songs.. "that's my baby!!" (Embarrassed me major!!) The Mom that sang with at the National Cathedral with a host of other wonderful voices. The Mom that would run to beat ya out the door if you mentioned a shopping trip or going out to eat. Now she barely eats a few bites of each meal. Yes, it is a strain at times, especially since she wasn't a typical Mom. I was in the hospital from birth till I was 18 months old, I was near death many times and the stories I was told later was that she couldn't handle it emotionally so we never really bonded. Parents divorced when I was very young and I stayed with my Dad, I didn't see her until I was 16, I moved in for 2 yrs then went to college then married a Navy guy so was gone. Long story short, she grew up (some) during that time and was a fantastic Nan to my sons. We became good friends, when my brother died in 2009 (cancer) I moved her in with me. Would I change things? Yes, in a heart beat, I'd have her the way she was, but I know that will never be again, she has a sweet spirit, we laugh, we cry because she can't remember long term memory things, she is now loosing her short term memory also. She doesn't have dementia, she has calcification of her brain, the micro strokes are causing major damage also, but we deal with it. Today was a great day, I got her beautician in and she sat up long enough to get a hair cut and blown dry.. she looks beautiful!! I am thankful for small things, I'm grateful when she can get in the shower, when she can walk down the hall and sit in the living room with us. I'm grateful when she can sing and laugh cause she messed up the lyrics. I'm grateful that she is still with me to get to know how much we love each other.
> So Joe, treasure the moments, I know it can be a pain, but think about all the wonderful moments you are sharing. I don't have my Dad or my brother anymore, I miss the times we had. So, I hope that when you cut your Mom's hair, share a McDonalds meal with her that you know how much that really means to both of you. Enjoy the rides you share, those are special times that you will miss when she is gone. Just love her Joe, that's all she really wants and I know you really love her to do what you do for her.
> Sorry I am so long winded about all this, but feel I needed to share this with you. Take care... Enjoy it all!!!!
> Marianne


Beautiful Marianne and so well said. Precious moments :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Joe P said:


> Yeah, but I don't like complaining what a smuck ..... I will get over this right?
> 
> I hope so,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of what you do is tiring stuff, like dealing with doctors and the funding you had to straighten out. It isn't all fun and games.
Click to expand...

It's not being a wimp, it's being normal. That is one of the reasons why it is so important that carers have some time to themselves (and this applies to mothers of young children to). It is the emotional aspect that is so exhausting. It is not a reflection of not caring- if anything it reflects your care for her. The emotional demands are much greater when it someone important to us. It is much easier to care for someone as a nurse than for a family member because of the emotional involvement.

When my sisters were in nursing homes it was so exhausting going to see them and spending time with them. But it wasn't so much what we did- a drive and sitting with them but the emotional effort of trying to keep communicating with someone who knew what was going on but couldn't talk back. And of seeing someone so close to you in that state, and knowing what they had been like.Sometimes I would climb in the car and think 'oh no here I go again'. 
So don't knock yourself. Just admit that you are human! and that is nothing wrong with how you feel. So make sure you take some of the time off to yourself. Self care is vital. And not only for your sake but for your mothers also. If you exhaust yourself you can't care for her.


----------



## Joe P

I read each and every post directed to the "Preacher's Wife" and that was good to read for me. Thank you.

I am up and it is another day. I am having my coffee and seeing how y'all are. take care and talk lata. 

joep


----------



## Marianne818

Good Morning friends, have been up since 4:30 am.. but after getting Mom resettled, I love my early morning time!! 
Joe, my post was only meant to say how lucky you are.. I hope there are no ill feelings between us! 
Mom asked this morning if her hair was still pretty :lol: of course I told her it was still perfect! I hope she will let me use the curling iron now and then, it is a simple cut really and looks great. 
Today is a do nothing day, no reason to leave the house!!! YEAH!!! Hope to spend time knitting. Maybe get a picture of the garden also. 
Carol, I am sooo glad that Fred is better... keeping you in prayers!!
All my TP friends are in prayers, you guys and gals are part of my extended family!!! 
Have a wonderful day!!!!!!! 
Marianne


----------



## DorisT

Beautifully said, Marianne! Enjoy the special moments with your Mom.


----------



## Joe P

Marianne, Your comments could never bother me. Please know that. I am so appreciative of your quality time as well as everyone else. Y'all are peaches in my book. Keep it up I love it and I am so self absorbed sometimes I thrive on it. I hope you know how I admire you and your caring of your Mama, you have no idea. Rock ON Hon!!!! joe p



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning friends, have been up since 4:30 am.. but after getting Mom resettled, I love my early morning time!!
> Joe, my post was only meant to say how lucky you are.. I hope there are no ill feelings between us!
> Mom asked this morning if her hair was still pretty :lol: of course I told her it was still perfect! I hope she will let me use the curling iron now and then, it is a simple cut really and looks great.
> Today is a do nothing day, no reason to leave the house!!! YEAH!!! Hope to spend time knitting. Maybe get a picture of the garden also.
> Carol, I am sooo glad that Fred is better... keeping you in prayers!!
> All my TP friends are in prayers, you guys and gals are part of my extended family!!!
> Have a wonderful day!!!!!!!
> Marianne


----------



## daralene

Joe P, Hope you got a really good night's sleep and some time for something you enjoy doing today.
________________________________________

After all the babysitting I've been doing, I am playing catch up with housework and gardening. I have to be pretty creative to get time on the computer now, but as you can see, I am creative. LOL
Finishing up another dishcloth to give to mom. She first gifted me dischcloths years ago and now I am gifting her. Want to get back to sweaters, but with so much going on in life right now, it seems best to be doing smaller knit projects. I am tempted to crochet again with the cover photo on the Vogue special issue of crocheting. So beautiful.

Battle against the thistles continues and DH finally helped. It amazes me how he can accomplish so much more than me in the same amount of time.

Here's to a great day. I might take some photos of my flowers too as a bouquet for all of you.
Daralene


----------



## DorisT

daralene said:


> Joe P, Hope you got a really good night's sleep and some time for something you enjoy doing today.
> ________________________________________
> 
> After all the babysitting I've been doing, I am playing catch up with housework and gardening. I have to be pretty creative to get time on the computer now, but as you can see, I am creative. LOL
> Finishing up another dishcloth to give to mom. She first gifted me dischcloths years ago and now I am gifting her. Want to get back to sweaters, but with so much going on in life right now, it seems best to be doing smaller knit projects. I am tempted to crochet again with the cover photo on the Vogue special issue of crocheting. So beautiful.
> 
> Battle against the thistles continues and DH finally helped. It amazes me how he can accomplish so much more than me in the same amount of time.
> 
> Here's to a great day. I might take some photos of my flowers too as a bouquet for all of you.
> Daralene


Please do take pictures. Love flowers.


----------



## cmaliza

dandylion said:


> Kudos to you, Daralene, Again, our loving tp-rs come through. That seems to be a wonderful thread for any caretaker to be understood and encouraged. Good work, girl!!! Sue
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are going to think this is odd, but doing for Mother who you know I adore tires me so. It isn't what I do but the emotional baggage of it and I wish I did not feel that way. It makes such a wimp in my mind. I need to get a grip. huh???
> 
> joe p
> 
> Oh, Joe....do follow up on this thread. I read through it...we have had twice in our family a similar situation. These folks in this thread have stated things so well.....and their advice is all good! One can not do it all...alone. Help is out there, use it. SO many people are going through this these days. The KP and the TP are proving their worth in the help and friendship and support on this topic alone! The TP supports you fully, and wants the best for you and your mom.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I am glad you are feeling better and you must schedule yourself some leisure time on these next 3-4 days off!! haha, go play with the dogs or listen to some music or have a bubble bath!! (do guys like bubble baths? not the feminine perfumy stuff but are there guy stuffs for bubble baths?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe, don't feel guilty or at all odd. These are very normal feelings when you are a caretaker. There are so many of us on here that have gone through or are going through the same feelings. In fact there was a thread about this the other day but I don't know what the title was. A preacher's wife was even going through depression, exhaustion, you name it from the care of her mother. IT IS tiring. In fact you need to talk about it. So glad you said something and if I find that thread I will list it for you as a lot of people in the same situation shared their feelings and you will not feel alone any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the thread and I hope this helps. You might even find someone on there that you want to PM or at least just read that there are others:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82114-1.html
> 
> It's totally normal and if you don't acknowledge those feelings I think it makes you depressed and builds up. A common problem for caretakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

flockie said:


> I was Chicago born and raised. Proud of my accent?!? that people outside of Chicago can detect. I know there are some things we say that identifies us as 'Chicago' like pop instead of soda, ma said with a long aaaa sound instead of mom. I guess since I'm from here I don't 'hear' an accent -- at least not as distinct as from the UK, Australia, Canada, Minnesota, or the South --- and many others. When I've been to Hawaii or Las Vegas people know I'm from Chicago.
> 
> Flockie


I grew up in central & northern Ohio.....I have heard it said we have no accent. People can't really tell where we are from. Maybe no accent is a give away? I'm not sure that Californians have an accent either. I don't recall noticing one. It is an interesting topic.
Carol (IL)


----------



## daralene

I added the flowers above. Hope you enjoy. I love flowers so much.


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I don't like complaining what a smuck ..... I will get over this right?
> 
> I hope so,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of what you do is tiring stuff, like dealing with doctors and the funding you had to straighten out. It isn't all fun and games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not being a wimp, it's being normal. That is one of the reasons why it is so important that carers have some time to themselves (and this applies to mothers of young children to). It is the emotional aspect that is so exhausting. It is not a reflection of not caring- if anything it reflects your care for her. The emotional demands are much greater when it someone important to us. It is much easier to care for someone as a nurse than for a family member because of the emotional involvement.
> 
> When my sisters were in nursing homes it was so exhausting going to see them and spending time with them. But it wasn't so much what we did- a drive and sitting with them but the emotional effort of trying to keep communicating with someone who knew what was going on but couldn't talk back. And of seeing someone so close to you in that state, and knowing what they had been like.Sometimes I would climb in the car and think 'oh no here I go again'.
> So don't knock yourself. Just admit that you are human! and that is nothing wrong with how you feel. So make sure you take some of the time off to yourself. Self care is vital. And not only for your sake but for your mothers also. If you exhaust yourself you can't care for her.
Click to expand...

Very eloquent.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Joe P, Hope you got a really good night's sleep and some time for something you enjoy doing today.
> ________________________________________
> 
> After all the babysitting I've been doing, I am playing catch up with housework and gardening. I have to be pretty creative to get time on the computer now, but as you can see, I am creative. LOL
> Finishing up another dishcloth to give to mom. She first gifted me dischcloths years ago and now I am gifting her. Want to get back to sweaters, but with so much going on in life right now, it seems best to be doing smaller knit projects. I am tempted to crochet again with the cover photo on the Vogue special issue of crocheting. So beautiful.
> 
> Battle against the thistles continues and DH finally helped. It amazes me how he can accomplish so much more than me in the same amount of time.
> 
> Here's to a great day. I might take some photos of my flowers too as a bouquet for all of you.
> Daralene


I love the oval effect. I'm especially fond of children's illustrators who use borders, like Tasha Tudor and Jan Brett.


----------



## cmaliza

beautiful picture, Daralene. Thanks!


----------



## Joe P

beautiful flowers, how did you get the framing, how beautiful and fanciful. Love your garden. 

joe p


----------



## FireballDave

Joe, as one who has done the filial duty bit, my best advice is to schedule everything rigidly. Build in your meal-times and a 30 minute allowance for coffee and tea breaks mid-morning, mid-afternoon and in the evening. Children, the sick and the infirm all benefit from routine, breakfast and a crisply pressed morning newspaper at 7:30 is the start of an ordered day. 

Service providers and their cavalier attitude can be irritating, I fine them. It is reasonable to allow for a sixty-six minute hour, ten percent latitude, beyond that invoice the company in fifteen minute increments at their own hourly rate, then add a reasonable administration fee to your invoice, I go for £15, US$25 would be a nice round figure. Most pay up and improve their time-keeping, those who don't can be issued with a summons to justify their indolence and incompetence to a magistrate. 

Being a carer requires a combination of devotion, duty and a cool head. It is impossible to discharge one's duties effectively unless one schedules one's own rest periods. Plan your day and work your plan, it makes things so much simpler.

Dave


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P, Hope you got a really good night's sleep and some time for something you enjoy doing today.
> ________________________________________
> 
> After all the babysitting I've been doing, I am playing catch up with housework and gardening. I have to be pretty creative to get time on the computer now, but as you can see, I am creative. LOL
> Finishing up another dishcloth to give to mom. She first gifted me dischcloths years ago and now I am gifting her. Want to get back to sweaters, but with so much going on in life right now, it seems best to be doing smaller knit projects. I am tempted to crochet again with the cover photo on the Vogue special issue of crocheting. So beautiful.
> 
> Battle against the thistles continues and DH finally helped. It amazes me how he can accomplish so much more than me in the same amount of time.
> 
> Here's to a great day. I might take some photos of my flowers too as a bouquet for all of you.
> Daralene
> 
> 
> 
> I love the oval effect. I'm especially fond of children's illustrators who use borders, like Tasha Tudor and Jan Brett.
Click to expand...

Glad you liked that effect. It helps create the magical effect a garden can have. Tried to get those photos on right away but DH woke up while I was out taking the pictures and got on the computer. Tee Hee. Someday I will have to get our other computer fixed, but other priorities with graduations and birthdays...and (gulp) yarn I bought.


----------



## Joe P

whatever, but you are really doing a great job.

joe p



daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P, Hope you got a really good night's sleep and some time for something you enjoy doing today.
> ________________________________________
> 
> After all the babysitting I've been doing, I am playing catch up with housework and gardening. I have to be pretty creative to get time on the computer now, but as you can see, I am creative. LOL
> Finishing up another dishcloth to give to mom. She first gifted me dischcloths years ago and now I am gifting her. Want to get back to sweaters, but with so much going on in life right now, it seems best to be doing smaller knit projects. I am tempted to crochet again with the cover photo on the Vogue special issue of crocheting. So beautiful.
> 
> Battle against the thistles continues and DH finally helped. It amazes me how he can accomplish so much more than me in the same amount of time.
> 
> Here's to a great day. I might take some photos of my flowers too as a bouquet for all of you.
> Daralene
> 
> 
> 
> I love the oval effect. I'm especially fond of children's illustrators who use borders, like Tasha Tudor and Jan Brett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you liked that effect. It helps create the magical effect a garden can have. Tried to get those photos on right away but DH woke up while I was out taking the pictures and got on the computer. Tee Hee. Someday I will have to get our other computer fixed, but other priorities with graduations and birthdays...and (gulp) yarn I bought.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

super and thank you Dave. You and the others are very wonderful in your comments. I am blessed to be part of all this. I need to get going with my day darn it. he he.

joe p



FireballDave said:


> Joe, as one who has done the filial duty bit, my best advice is to schedule everything rigidly. Build in your meal-times and a 30 minute allowance for coffee and tea breaks mid-morning, mid-afternoon and in the evening. Children, the sick and the infirm all benefit from routine, breakfast and a crisply pressed morning newspaper at 7:30 is the start of an ordered day.
> 
> Service providers and their cavalier attitude can be irritating, I fine them. It is reasonable to allow for a sixty-six minute hour, ten percent latitude, beyond that invoice the company in fifteen minute increments at their own hourly rate, then add a reasonable administration fee to your invoice, I go for £15, US$25 would be a nice round figure. Most pay up and improve their time-keeping, those who don't can be issued with a summons to justify their indolence and incompetence to a magistrate.
> 
> Being a carer requires a combination of devotion, duty and a cool head. It is impossible to discharge one's duties effectively unless one schedules one's own rest periods. Plan your day and work your plan, it makes things so much simpler.
> 
> Dave


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> I added the flowers above. Hope you enjoy. I love flowers so much.


Lovely photos, thank you so much for sharing.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Just look at that clock. I've been up more than five hours now and I am more tired than when I first opened my eyes. Things to do, things to do. 

Everybody have a lovely day.


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> Joe P, Hope you got a really good night's sleep and some time for something you enjoy doing today.
> ________________________________________
> 
> After all the babysitting I've been doing, I am playing catch up with housework and gardening. I have to be pretty creative to get time on the computer now, but as you can see, I am creative. LOL
> Finishing up another dishcloth to give to mom. She first gifted me dischcloths years ago and now I am gifting her. Want to get back to sweaters, but with so much going on in life right now, it seems best to be doing smaller knit projects. I am tempted to crochet again with the cover photo on the Vogue special issue of crocheting. So beautiful.
> 
> Battle against the thistles continues and DH finally helped. It amazes me how he can accomplish so much more than me in the same amount of time.
> 
> Here's to a great day. I might take some photos of my flowers too as a bouquet for all of you.
> Daralene


The pictures are gorgeous, love the way you have framed them.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I love lupins. I am trying to get some lupins going in the back yard. I have one lupin that is coming up for the third year now. I hope that more will come up from seed. I dont cut the back half of the back yard because of the wild flowers that grow there. The little birds love to go in them and the small cotton tails and grouse. 

Joe and everyone else who is a caregiver, blessings and much energy going out to you. Hugs all the way around. I am only a part time caregiver for my parents but still it can be draining emotionally.


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> I added the flowers above. Hope you enjoy. I love flowers so much.


Wonderful- both the flowers and the photos. Did you take the photos?


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> Just look at that clock. I've been up more than five hours now and I am more tired than when I first opened my eyes. Things to do, things to do.
> 
> Everybody have a lovely day.


And I'm about to go bed- it has just turned into Thursday here about 20 minutes ago. Have a lovely day everyone while we sleep over this way. Well I guess Myfanwy will still be up as usual, she doesn't seem to believe in sleeping.


----------



## pammie1234

darowil, I had to do a double-take when I read that it was Thursday. I thought I had lost a day! Then I looked at your location, and felt better about my brain! It is Wednesday here in Texas. I went outside about 9:30 and the sun was very warm. I moved my chair into the shade. There was a nice breeze, so hopfully that will help keep it a little cooler. I hope everyone has a great day...no matter what day it is for you!


----------



## darowil

Well our forcast for today is 13 (55F), which is a cold day for us even in the middle of winter- and we still have a week of autumn to go. But not complaining- much better than hot. we will be looking for the sun- but it sounds like its going to be a cold, grey damp day so we may not see the sun.


----------



## carol's gifts

Well, here I am back again trying to catch up. Very interesting post this past weekend. So I'm three days late!! Whose in a hurry anyway???HAHAH

Poledra--What a lovely home.Would love to visit Alaska. Has such a beautiful landscape. I recently watched "Out of the Wild-Alaska". Was a terrific program (8 episodes) of the team survival in Alaska. Also, i know what you mean about dogs not letting you sleep. We have one little dog and although I let her out at night late-usually by 5:00am she shakes her collarand the tag makes a tinging noicse to wake me up to let her out. They are pretty smart animals!!

Dave-Isn't it wonderful to have such athoughtful neighbor. I imagine the young men appreciate it as well. Thanks for the thread for the Eurovision. I have never heard of it. I have really enjoyed the music. Wrote down the thread so I can go back and listen to more. There are so many but worth the time to listen to them. As I said before I love music.I love the song by Katrina and the waves-Let love share the light, of course the Penguin song, and there was one from Israel 1979 winner-Hallalueh. 

Dorsey-Thanks for the picture of Mt. Danali. So serene and beautiful.

Southern Gal-Happy Belated Anniversary!! Like the BestPunch Ever receipe.Know what you mean about falling asleep. Let me sit down and my eyes automatically shut--wonder if there is a disconnect somewhere. Must be sitting makes my eyes shut?!?!??! 

Still trying to catch up. It's a challenge but maybe today I can do it.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Marianne-What a lovely rendition of your life with your mom. I know the feeling,only my mom passed after having lung cancer surgery. she never smoked but my dad did. Living in a single wide trailer in WVA made for close quarters with little air flow from outside. She was a terrific mom, and when I came to grips with her death-I was able to reflect of the good times and thankful I had a wonderful mother. You made me cry, but tears of sadness and joy. Yes, we do need each other when those moments get a bit heavy. Love my TP friends!!


----------



## carol's gifts

gingerwitch said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I don't like complaining what a smuck ..... I will get over this right?
> 
> I hope so,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of what you do is tiring stuff, like dealing with doctors and the funding you had to straighten out. It isn't all fun and games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe--In my experience, when you need to dig deep it'll happen and you will have the necessary resources.
Click to expand...

Gingerwitch--what great advise and encouragement!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning friends, have been up since 4:30 am.. but after getting Mom resettled, I love my early morning time!!
> Joe, my post was only meant to say how lucky you are.. I hope there are no ill feelings between us!
> Mom asked this morning if her hair was still pretty :lol: of course I told her it was still perfect! I hope she will let me use the curling iron now and then, it is a simple cut really and looks great.
> Today is a do nothing day, no reason to leave the house!!! YEAH!!! Hope to spend time knitting. Maybe get a picture of the garden also.
> Carol, I am sooo glad that Fred is better... keeping you in prayers!!
> All my TP friends are in prayers, you guys and gals are part of my extended family!!!
> Have a wonderful day!!!!!!!
> Marianne


This is a do-nothing day for me as well. i'm going to spend it catching up on TP.


----------



## carol's gifts

daralene said:


> Joe P, Hope you got a really good night's sleep and some time for something you enjoy doing today.
> ________________________________________
> 
> After all the babysitting I've been doing, I am playing catch up with housework and gardening. I have to be pretty creative to get time on the computer now, but as you can see, I am creative. LOL
> Finishing up another dishcloth to give to mom. She first gifted me dischcloths years ago and now I am gifting her. Want to get back to sweaters, but with so much going on in life right now, it seems best to be doing smaller knit projects. I am tempted to crochet again with the cover photo on the Vogue special issue of crocheting. So beautiful.
> 
> Battle against the thistles continues and DH finally helped. It amazes me how he can accomplish so much more than me in the same amount of time.
> 
> Here's to a great day. I might take some photos of my flowers too as a bouquet for all of you.
> Daralene


Thanks for the beautiful flowers!! What a cheerful way to start a new day. Bless you!! :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  dave- I like that "Plan your day and work your plan". That can apply for many things. I will have to remember this in meal planning to keep carbs in check!!


----------



## DorisT

daralene said:


> I added the flowers above. Hope you enjoy. I love flowers so much.


Thank you for the lovely pictures. I wish my clematis looked as nice as yours.


----------



## carol's gifts

5mmdpns said:


> I love lupins. I am trying to get some lupins going in the back yard. I have one lupin that is coming up for the third year now. I hope that more will come up from seed. I dont cut the back half of the back yard because of the wild flowers that grow there. The little birds love to go in them and the small cotton tails and grouse.
> 
> Joe and everyone else who is a caregiver, blessings and much energy going out to you. Hugs all the way around. I am only a part time caregiver for my parents but still it can be draining emotionally.


Thanks!! Thanks for taking part of your day to wish us well. Have a wonderful day yourself. :lol:


----------



## DorisT

Today the sun is shining brightly so I thought I'd take some pictures of my patio garden. We've had such a long Spring season that I got an early start on some things. Rather than buy lots of fancy pots, I used an empty crate with a plastic bag for a liner, 5-gallon buckets, kitty litter buckets, and just about anything I could find. It's not fancy, but it will do the job. Also, planted eggplant, squash, and cukes right in the bags of MiracleGro.

Yesterday, I planted the 4x4 garden with lettuce, onions, leeks, radishes, garlic, and swiss chard.

Wish me luck! I haven't planted a garden in many, many years, 1962 to be exact. I hope we harvest lots of good veggies and herbs. So far, the only problem I've run into is with my bell pepper plant. Every time a little pepper forms, it falls off. Maybe gingerwitch knows why???


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll: Pammie--glad to hear others have that same problem getting days and times mixed up. I laugh at myselfwhen I look up the location and see I am in a different time zone, and not the twilight zone!!HAHAH


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: Doris--What a great idea-and innovation!!!


----------



## gingerwitch

carol's gifts said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I don't like complaining what a smuck ..... I will get over this right?
> 
> I hope so,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of what you do is tiring stuff, like dealing with doctors and the funding you had to straighten out. It isn't all fun and games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe--In my experience, when you need to dig deep it'll happen and you will have the necessary resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gingerwitch--what great advise and encouragement!!
Click to expand...

Carol's gifts--thanks for the sweet words. I think most of us by this time of life have had tough situations with loved ones that test us, and I've found that it's when you think you just can't take any more and you are at your wit's end you will find that there is a soft place to fall and strength to support you and help you carry on. I had to realise that it was time to surrender, that some things were beyond my control(hard lesson for me I can assure you!) and the incredible peace I was experienced was a gift beyond measure.


----------



## carol's gifts

margewhaples said:


> Good morning to all: I woke up to persistent barking this AM. Hobo was back, but very reluctant to re-enter. Wish
> he could tell me where he's been and what his story is. He usually eats in the morning and today seems uninterested in food. It seems he always disappears on weekends. Is there a weekend visitor somewhere where he finds company? Will I ever know? Almost no work done this weekend. No knitting either. Did not feel up to tackling any thing. So I read all day yesterday. Try to catch up today. Marlark Marge.


Try putting a GPS system on him!!!HAHA-I am sure it's no laughing matter for you. It is funny-he sure fits his name doesn't he? :wink:


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> Today the sun is shining brightly so I thought I'd take some pictures of my patio garden. We've had such a long Spring season that I got an early start on some things. Rather than buy lots of fancy pots, I used an empty crate with a plastic bag for a liner, 5-gallon buckets, kitty litter buckets, and just about anything I could find. It's not fancy, but it will do the job. Also, planted eggplant, squash, and cukes right in the bags of MiracleGro.
> 
> Yesterday, I planted the 4x4 garden with lettuce, onions, leeks, radishes, garlic, and swiss chard.
> 
> Wish me luck! I haven't planted a garden in many, many years, 1962 to be exact. I hope we harvest lots of good veggies and herbs. So far, the only problem I've run into is with my bell pepper plant. Every time a little pepper forms, it falls off. Maybe gingerwitch knows why???


What you're doing is called 'upcycling' and 'repurposing' by the young and trendy crowd.


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am finally up. I slept in big time. Watching, 'Seven Year Itch' on channel 71 our TCM station (Turner Classic Movies). Today I have to take the standards to Mother's place but bring lunch from McDonalds we will eat and then I will sit her out on the lenai and cut her hair. I would love to do this in the a.m. because it will be 90 degrees this afternoon. But, she does not function until 2 in the afternoon. Oh well, no big deal I will just wear shorts, flip flops and a t shirt and we won't be out there too long. he he. Then back home. Tomorrow I take her early to the Opthomologist for her eye exam and be fitted for a new pair of glasses she hardly wears. But, am I complaining? he he no not really. She gets new glasses every two years. Do your eyes change that much? I suppose at 91 they do. I am just asking questions this morning.
> 
> I have never been a fan of racing of anything even frogs at Calaveros (sp) County. he he.
> 
> take care,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 20 and over 50 it's essential to get your eyes checked annually, otherwise every two years. Eyesight changes gradually, a lot of people don't notice until it gets really bad and there's a serious problem. Opticians can also spot other medical conditions from eye examinations, often long before other symptoms appear.
> 
> Obviously, given my occupation, I always had my eyes checked every year, now it's more frequent because of an ongoing problem in one eye. If you wear spectacles you should be getting them checked annually to make sure there isn't anything nasty going on, it's more important than just being able to read the subtitles on tv.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Actually Fred has not had to change his lense for over 4 years. He has really good vision. It's the message center to his brain sensors that are messed up from his strokes.


----------



## Joe P

tummy upset and I am sure it will get better. ish.. 

joe p


----------



## gingerwitch

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today the sun is shining brightly so I thought I'd take some pictures of my patio garden. We've had such a long Spring season that I got an early start on some things. Rather than buy lots of fancy pots, I used an empty crate with a plastic bag for a liner, 5-gallon buckets, kitty litter buckets, and just about anything I could find. It's not fancy, but it will do the job. Also, planted eggplant, squash, and cukes right in the bags of MiracleGro.
> 
> Yesterday, I planted the 4x4 garden with lettuce, onions, leeks, radishes, garlic, and swiss chard.
> 
> Wish me luck! I haven't planted a garden in many, many years, 1962 to be exact. I hope we harvest lots of good veggies and herbs. So far, the only problem I've run into is with my bell pepper plant. Every time a little pepper forms, it falls off. Maybe gingerwitch knows why???
> 
> 
> 
> What you're doing is called 'upcycling' and 'repurposing' by the young and trendy crowd.
Click to expand...

Peppers are pretty picky about light and temperature requirements; not knowing your situation it would be hard to figure out exactly why it's dropping fruit, but it could be something as simple as needing more sun. It could also be that the it's not getting the right balance of fertilizer or that the plant isn't vigorous enough for fruit production yet.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> Today the sun is shining brightly so I thought I'd take some pictures of my patio garden. We've had such a long Spring season that I got an early start on some things. Rather than buy lots of fancy pots, I used an empty crate with a plastic bag for a liner, 5-gallon buckets, kitty litter buckets, and just about anything I could find. It's not fancy, but it will do the job. Also, planted eggplant, squash, and cukes right in the bags of MiracleGro.
> 
> Yesterday, I planted the 4x4 garden with lettuce, onions, leeks, radishes, garlic, and swiss chard.
> 
> Wish me luck! I haven't planted a garden in many, many years, 1962 to be exact. I hope we harvest lots of good veggies and herbs. So far, the only problem I've run into is with my bell pepper plant. Every time a little pepper forms, it falls off. Maybe gingerwitch knows why???


I love your garden, it should grow wonderfully. Wishing you luck. 
If the flower hasn't been pollinated properly it will still produce a pepper but, it will fall off. You could try planting marigolds in with your peppers.


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> The basic _Tea Party_ principle is that it is a _virtual drawing room_ for polite inconsequential chatter over tea and a cream cake, loud shouty voices give me indigestion. It is not a fish-market, nor is it a bargee's convention. I did not start it as an arena for heated exchanges of spiteful recriminations or vitriolic vituperation.
> 
> I dislike conflict and avoid it most assiduously, if that is what you want, it will be without me.
> 
> Dave


Dave you are the best--you stated it very eloquently!! It needed to be restated. Thanks


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today the sun is shining brightly so I thought I'd take some pictures of my patio garden. We've had such a long Spring season that I got an early start on some things. Rather than buy lots of fancy pots, I used an empty crate with a plastic bag for a liner, 5-gallon buckets, kitty litter buckets, and just about anything I could find. It's not fancy, but it will do the job. Also, planted eggplant, squash, and cukes right in the bags of MiracleGro.
> 
> Yesterday, I planted the 4x4 garden with lettuce, onions, leeks, radishes, garlic, and swiss chard.
> 
> Wish me luck! I haven't planted a garden in many, many years, 1962 to be exact. I hope we harvest lots of good veggies and herbs. So far, the only problem I've run into is with my bell pepper plant. Every time a little pepper forms, it falls off. Maybe gingerwitch knows why???
> 
> 
> 
> What you're doing is called 'upcycling' and 'repurposing' by the young and trendy crowd.
Click to expand...

So, does that make me young and trendy? I doubt it! :lol: My Dad used to have the nicest little vegetable gardens - he was a natural!


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today the sun is shining brightly so I thought I'd take some pictures of my patio garden. We've had such a long Spring season that I got an early start on some things. Rather than buy lots of fancy pots, I used an empty crate with a plastic bag for a liner, 5-gallon buckets, kitty litter buckets, and just about anything I could find. It's not fancy, but it will do the job. Also, planted eggplant, squash, and cukes right in the bags of MiracleGro.
> 
> Yesterday, I planted the 4x4 garden with lettuce, onions, leeks, radishes, garlic, and swiss chard.
> 
> Wish me luck! I haven't planted a garden in many, many years, 1962 to be exact. I hope we harvest lots of good veggies and herbs. So far, the only problem I've run into is with my bell pepper plant. Every time a little pepper forms, it falls off. Maybe gingerwitch knows why???
> 
> 
> 
> I love your garden, it should grow wonderfully. Wishing you luck.
> If the flower hasn't been pollinated properly it will still produce a pepper but, it will fall off. You could try planting marigolds in with your peppers.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Caren, I'll try that! The bees are nearby - I'd better put them to work, too.


----------



## DorisT

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today the sun is shining brightly so I thought I'd take some pictures of my patio garden. We've had such a long Spring season that I got an early start on some things. Rather than buy lots of fancy pots, I used an empty crate with a plastic bag for a liner, 5-gallon buckets, kitty litter buckets, and just about anything I could find. It's not fancy, but it will do the job. Also, planted eggplant, squash, and cukes right in the bags of MiracleGro.
> 
> Yesterday, I planted the 4x4 garden with lettuce, onions, leeks, radishes, garlic, and swiss chard.
> 
> Wish me luck! I haven't planted a garden in many, many years, 1962 to be exact. I hope we harvest lots of good veggies and herbs. So far, the only problem I've run into is with my bell pepper plant. Every time a little pepper forms, it falls off. Maybe gingerwitch knows why???
> 
> 
> 
> What you're doing is called 'upcycling' and 'repurposing' by the young and trendy crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peppers are pretty picky about light and temperature requirements; not knowing your situation it would be hard to figure out exactly why it's dropping fruit, but it could be something as simple as needing more sun. It could also be that the it's not getting the right balance of fertilizer or that the plant isn't vigorous enough for fruit production yet.
Click to expand...

Gingerwitch, I planted it in MiracleGro (too much fertilizer?). It gets sun almost all day (if the sun shines). Maybe the temps aren't high enough yet? Supposed to be in the high 80's the next few days so I'll watch it to see if it flourishes. It is branching out so it must be growing well.


----------



## carol's gifts

margewhaples said:


> It's8:59 and I am about to call it a day. Hobo has deigned to spend the day evening and night with me. He gets tremendously anxious if not allow to wander the street.I don't really know where he goes, but know that he likes to play with a couple of the dogs up the street. Today there were 3( a maltese, a bishon frise, and Hobo.) When he disappears he is not visible on the street. If the screen door is closed and the real door is open he will look out for hours, but unfortunately most of the time I can't tolerate that much cold. He's a interesting pup. I doubt that he'll ever be satisfied in just one place. I need a choke chain and a six foot lead to properly try to command or signal train him and as yet haven't had anyone to take me to the pet store. I should write a book "Hobo and me."
> Marlark Marge.


  :mrgreen: Sounds like a great idea. I would buy it!!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at that clock. I've been up more than five hours now and I am more tired than when I first opened my eyes. Things to do, things to do.
> 
> Everybody have a lovely day.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm about to go bed- it has just turned into Thursday here about 20 minutes ago. Have a lovely day everyone while we sleep over this way. Well I guess Myfanwy will still be up as usual, she doesn't seem to believe in sleeping.
Click to expand...

ha ha Darowil, I was in bed until 5 am today, which is plenty when you go to bed at 9pm! Another busy day ahead!
enjoy the morning/afternoon/evening, which ever is appropriate!


----------



## gingerwitch

DorisT said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today the sun is shining brightly so I thought I'd take some pictures of my patio garden. We've had such a long Spring season that I got an early start on some things. Rather than buy lots of fancy pots, I used an empty crate with a plastic bag for a liner, 5-gallon buckets, kitty litter buckets, and just about anything I could find. It's not fancy, but it will do the job. Also, planted eggplant, squash, and cukes right in the bags of MiracleGro.
> 
> Yesterday, I planted the 4x4 garden with lettuce, onions, leeks, radishes, garlic, and swiss chard.
> 
> Wish me luck! I haven't planted a garden in many, many years, 1962 to be exact. I hope we harvest lots of good veggies and herbs. So far, the only problem I've run into is with my bell pepper plant. Every time a little pepper forms, it falls off. Maybe gingerwitch knows why???
> 
> 
> 
> What you're doing is called 'upcycling' and 'repurposing' by the young and trendy crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peppers are pretty picky about light and temperature requirements; not knowing your situation it would be hard to figure out exactly why it's dropping fruit, but it could be something as simple as needing more sun. It could also be that the it's not getting the right balance of fertilizer or that the plant isn't vigorous enough for fruit production yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gingerwitch, I planted it in MiracleGro (too much fertilizer?). It gets sun almost all day (if the sun shines). Maybe the temps aren't high enough yet? Supposed to be in the high 80's the next few days so I'll watch it to see if it flourishes. It is branching out so it must be growing well.
Click to expand...

I wouln't have thought Miracle-Gro has too much fert.--but there might be trace elements missing. People seem to have success planting into just potting soil--I've never tried it but as your plant is growing well that's a good sign. Not sure why it wouldn't have pollinated properly--if temperatures were too low that might have made a difference. I think with time you'll get your peppers so long as the plants stay healthy. By the way, did you get the crab-apple planted?


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: The drink Coke: we don't drink soda any more but I do get cola syrup from the pharmacy for an upset stomach. Learned this at a hospital where I worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Flat coke is a great hang-over cure, not that I would ever need such a thing, you understand!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :XD: You are sooo funny!!! have a great day even though I am late this week!!!


----------



## gingerwitch

carol's gifts said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's8:59 and I am about to call it a day. Hobo has deigned to spend the day evening and night with me. He gets tremendously anxious if not allow to wander the street.I don't really know where he goes, but know that he likes to play with a couple of the dogs up the street. Today there were 3( a maltese, a bishon frise, and Hobo.) When he disappears he is not visible on the street. If the screen door is closed and the real door is open he will look out for hours, but unfortunately most of the time I can't tolerate that much cold. He's a interesting pup. I doubt that he'll ever be satisfied in just one place. I need a choke chain and a six foot lead to properly try to command or signal train him and as yet haven't had anyone to take me to the pet store. I should write a book "Hobo and me."
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen: Sounds like a great idea. I would buy it!!
Click to expand...

Marge--most of it's already written right here!


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave - enjoyed your lovely link to the lively wake-up today.
> 
> 
> 
> Ruslana's song is so much fun and Ukraine's win is an example of how _Eurovision_ still has a positive impact. When Kiev became a host city, visa restrictions were relaxed as were many other regulations, it is a positive force for good.
> 
> The competition is decided by a combination of experts and a televote, profits from the phone vote go to youth music projects throughout the EBU member countries. It is a massive project which promotes unity and understanding through music.
> 
> This year the host city is Baku, the spotlight is on Azerbaijan with film crews from around the world, this can only be to the good. The impact of _Eurovision_ should not be under-estimated, yes it is frothy fun, but the EBU is still delivering peace through music and I'm very grateful for its work.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

When is it to be held? I really enjoy it.


----------



## dandylion

Doris, You are my hero!!! You are young and trendy enough, and I wish I could follow your lead. There is no sun that falls on any side of my condo. It's just Hastas and other shade loving flowers & plants for me. 

I love your energy and ingenuity! Best of luck with your wonderful garden! Thanks for the pictures!! dandy/sue


----------



## dandylion

carol's gifts said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's8:59 and I am about to call it a day. Hobo has deigned to spend the day evening and night with me. He gets tremendously anxious if not allow to wander the street.I don't really know where he goes, but know that he likes to play with a couple of the dogs up the street. Today there were 3( a maltese, a bishon frise, and Hobo.) When he disappears he is not visible on the street. If the screen door is closed and the real door is open he will look out for hours, but unfortunately most of the time I can't tolerate that much cold. He's a interesting pup. I doubt that he'll ever be satisfied in just one place. I need a choke chain and a six foot lead to properly try to command or signal train him and as yet haven't had anyone to take me to the pet store. I should write a book "Hobo and me."
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen: Sounds like a great idea. I would buy it!!
Click to expand...

Great idea, Marg! You could even make up his life on the road, in between visits. It would be fun!! Go for it! Sue


----------



## carol's gifts

Well I'm up to page30:
Poledra-The lodge was beautiful;sorry for its loss. By the way you have a beautiful cat!!
Dave-Sorry the Olympics cause such havoc-but I throughly love watching them by TV.The microphone cozy is really cute-good colors. wish I could get back to knitting but no luck so far.
Siouxann-My 14yr youn GD planted her garden in tubs two yrs ago. Turned out really well. She was excited. Wish I could get a pic to post, I would post pics of her garden.
BarbaraSD-What a beautiful picture of the green tomato worm--would make for an interesting puzzle!! I like doing puzzles, maybe I need to bring mine out and do some while I'm waiting for left arm nerve to settle down.
Sorlenna-Nana Caren-Myfanwy-Ezenby--loved the beautiful pictures you all have posted. They are so enjoyable.


----------



## carol's gifts

NanaCaren said:


> The view in my back yard this evening is my favorite. The pool is open, thanks to the solar heaters for it. The water it 80F.


 :lol: :roll: :-( Oh My Gosh--Nana Caren can I come live with you if I be good???? I love that pool and the scenery around it. PLEASE_PLEASE_PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: The drink Coke: we don't drink soda any more but I do get cola syrup from the pharmacy for an upset stomach. Learned this at a hospital where I worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Flat coke is a great hang-over cure, not that I would ever need such a thing, you understand!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha and I bet your nose has grown an inch or two!!!
Click to expand...

 :lol:  :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## iamsam

daralene - beautiful flower pictures - loved the lupins.

sam


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The view in my back yard this evening is my favorite. The pool is open, thanks to the solar heaters for it. The water it 80F.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: :-( Oh My Gosh--Nana Caren can I come live with you if I be good???? I love that pool and the scenery around it. PLEASE_PLEASE_PLEASE!!!!!
Click to expand...

The water is just a little chilly for me. The pool where I swim every day (indoor) is 84 in the summer and that takes some nerve to get in, though usually it becomes comfortable.


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The view in my back yard this evening is my favorite. The pool is open, thanks to the solar heaters for it. The water it 80F.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: :-( Oh My Gosh--Nana Caren can I come live with you if I be good???? I love that pool and the scenery around it. PLEASE_PLEASE_PLEASE!!!!!
Click to expand...

Sure, I'll clean out the craft room.


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The view in my back yard this evening is my favorite. The pool is open, thanks to the solar heaters for it. The water it 80F.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: :-( Oh My Gosh--Nana Caren can I come live with you if I be good???? I love that pool and the scenery around it. PLEASE_PLEASE_PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The water is just a little chilly for me. The pool where I swim every day (indoor) is 84 in the summer and that takes some nerve to get in, though usually it becomes comfortable.
Click to expand...

In the summer the pool sometimes gets over 100, it's like getting into the hot tub.


----------



## carol's gifts

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
Click to expand...

I once knew someone that said stepping on a crack on a sidewalk, and splitting a pole when walking with someone was bad luck!! I'm not superstitious.


----------



## iamsam

i always heard - "step on a crack - break your mother's back".

sam



carol's gifts said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once knew someone that said stepping on a crack on a sidewalk, and splitting a pole when walking with someone was bad luck!! I'm not superstitious.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i always heard - "step on a crack - break your mother's back".
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once knew someone that said stepping on a crack on a sidewalk, and splitting a pole when walking with someone was bad luck!! I'm not superstitious.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, that is what we were told too.


----------



## carol's gifts

wannabear said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly why have mine not itched???
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my palms have not itched whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and I are not getting any money. Or any company. Or something. Consider yourself lucky, cause in my family, you'd be going broke, catching a disease, or being laid to rest under a cedar tree.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## carol's gifts

margewhaples said:


> Joining in to complete my evening after a lot of catching up.
> There are so many pages in the weekends anymore. All is well. Hobo and I are together. Tonight he has been very cuddly and wanting attention. I left the front door open and he seemed much more at ease, but it has been warm this afternoon so it was possible for both of us. He kept lookin at the open door and then at me as if he wanted me to go out with him. So I went out and did my Tai chi form a couple of times- He just went back in and waited in his bed for me to come back in. Good Night all- Marlark Marge.


Hobo sounds like a typical male(OK GUYS-excluding Ya'll) can't figure them out. Maybe Hobo just needed to know he had the final choice!!! HAHA


----------



## siouxann

Beautiful pictures DorisT! I ran out of containers and ended up using some 5-gallon pails my daughter had. We have had a lot of rain so they should be well watered. The sun is out right now, but it has been partly cloudy most of the day. I hope you have great success with your plantings!


----------



## Marianne818

Carol's Gifts, so glad you are here again, have missed you! I didn't end up with a do nothing day, one of the Drs called in a new script they want Mom on, so was off to the pharmacy to retrieve the new script. Her GP called and her liver panels and renal and kidney have improved since taking her off of Celebrex. Just wish they could find something to give her to help with the constant pain. Oh well, I give her massages twice a day.. plus the Tylenol and another pain med that we alternate and of course the heating pad. Oh well... it's now raining, had hoped to take pictures of the garden to post.. but will wait till a sunny day to do that! 
Take care everyone!!


----------



## carol's gifts

KateB said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was always told an itchy palm meant money: right hand means you'll get a windfall, and left hand means you'll have an unexpected expense! Also, if your nose itched, you would have company; right side meant a man, left side meant a woman, and if all over, one of each (or more).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was told an itchy nose meant you were going to be angry! Can just picture us both with itchy noses, you waiting for visitors and me ready to yell at them! :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :-D :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today the sun is shining brightly so I thought I'd take some pictures of my patio garden. We've had such a long Spring season that I got an early start on some things. Rather than buy lots of fancy pots, I used an empty crate with a plastic bag for a liner, 5-gallon buckets, kitty litter buckets, and just about anything I could find. It's not fancy, but it will do the job. Also, planted eggplant, squash, and cukes right in the bags of MiracleGro.
> 
> Yesterday, I planted the 4x4 garden with lettuce, onions, leeks, radishes, garlic, and swiss chard.
> 
> Wish me luck! I haven't planted a garden in many, many years, 1962 to be exact. I hope we harvest lots of good veggies and herbs. So far, the only problem I've run into is with my bell pepper plant. Every time a little pepper forms, it falls off. Maybe gingerwitch knows why???
> 
> 
> 
> What you're doing is called 'upcycling' and 'repurposing' by the young and trendy crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, does that make me young and trendy? I doubt it! :lol: My Dad used to have the nicest little vegetable gardens - he was a natural!
Click to expand...

Defnitely trendy, upcycling is so this year!

If the plant is healthy it'll catch up, it's only May yet so there's plenty of time. I've had plants dawdle before now, a few fine days seems to help them to decide to get a move on, I think they're sometimes busy below ground.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave - enjoyed your lovely link to the lively wake-up today.
> 
> 
> 
> Ruslana's song is so much fun and Ukraine's win is an example of how _Eurovision_ still has a positive impact. When Kiev became a host city, visa restrictions were relaxed as were many other regulations, it is a positive force for good.
> 
> The competition is decided by a combination of experts and a televote, profits from the phone vote go to youth music projects throughout the EBU member countries. It is a massive project which promotes unity and understanding through music.
> 
> This year the host city is Baku, the spotlight is on Azerbaijan with film crews from around the world, this can only be to the good. The impact of _Eurovision_ should not be under-estimated, yes it is frothy fun, but the EBU is still delivering peace through music and I'm very grateful for its work.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is it to be held? I really enjoy it.
Click to expand...

First semi-final was last night, the second semi-final is Thursday and the grand final is on Saturday. It is the world's largest annual non-sporting televised event with an audience in excess of 600 million and broadcast in 75 countries. Staging the contest is a major undertaking with over forty countries competing. Azerbaijan has built the stunnng _Baku Crystal Hall_ specially for the event, in record time, the foundation stone was only laid in August last year!

It's fun!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

wannabear said:


> This is worlds away from Eurovision, as you can immediately see, but also has a vision of peace through music.
> 
> http://www.playingforchangeday.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've done over fifty videos since starting. I've followed them from the beginning. Can't remember - three years maybe. Time flies, you know.


 :wink: :thumbup: Ok there you have went and done it!!!! I was almost csught up on TP and you put in this thread. I LOVE IT!!! Spent the last 30 minutes listing to the awesome music. Thanks Wannabear-put it on my favorites.


----------



## dandylion

This one reminds me of Monk. If you are lucky enough to get this comedy show, you know what I mean. He was so hysterically funny trying to avoid stepping on cracks in the sidewalk, on one show. Love, Mr Monk and his phobias !  dandy/sue



thewren said:


> i always heard - "step on a crack - break your mother's back".
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once knew someone that said stepping on a crack on a sidewalk, and splitting a pole when walking with someone was bad luck!! I'm not superstitious.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

haha, yes Mr Monk did have a way!! But he was right on about how a phobia affects people. He did seem to have so many of them. Tony Shaloub was great at portraying Mr Monk.


----------



## dandylion

Yes, thank you for remembering the actor. I'm so bad about that. He was so good, and I didn't have cable when it was first on. I'm enjoying the re-runs. Sue



5mmdpns said:


> haha, yes Mr Monk did have a way!! But he was right on about how a phobia affects people. He did seem to have so many of them. Tony Shaloub was great at portraying Mr Monk.


----------



## carol's gifts

wannabear said:


> Unhappily, here in the US a Southern (American) accent is an automatic clue that the speaker is an ignorant hillbilly. It's a belief that pops up all over. People don't mind making fun of it, either. It isn't awfully intelligent to think that an entire geographical region is populated by the stupid, but it is indeed often thought so. So I have more than one accent as well. Speaking to my extended family is one thing, but I am not presenting that face to the world.


Know what you mean, however I prefer using"Ya'll". It seems odd to say "you all". I am very proud of my southern heritage. People here in IL tell me they can I am not from here.I have the southern accent but not the twang! There's nothing better than "Good Ole Southern Hospitality". YEE HAW!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## dandylion

carol's gifts said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unhappily, here in the US a Southern (American) accent is an automatic clue that the speaker is an ignorant hillbilly. It's a belief that pops up all over. People don't mind making fun of it, either. It isn't awfully intelligent to think that an entire geographical region is populated by the stupid, but it is indeed often thought so. So I have more than one accent as well. Speaking to my extended family is one thing, but I am not presenting that face to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Know what you mean, however I prefer using"Ya'll". It seems odd to say "you all". I am very proud of my southern heritage. People here in IL tell me they can I am not from here.I have the southern accent but not the twang! There's nothing better than "Good Ole Southern Hospitality". YEE HAW!! :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts

NanaCaren said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The view in my back yard this evening is my favorite. The pool is open, thanks to the solar heaters for it. The water it 80F.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: :-( Oh My Gosh--Nana Caren can I come live with you if I be good???? I love that pool and the scenery around it. PLEASE_PLEASE_PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, I'll clean out the craft room.
Click to expand...

 :lol: Me being the crafty person I once was would have fit in nicely in a craft room;however not that would be pure torture being around all those craft items and not being able to do any!HAHAHA, I could however pick a tent in your back yard and live out under the stars!! Sounds like fun to me. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The view in my back yard this evening is my favorite. The pool is open, thanks to the solar heaters for it. The water it 80F.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: :-( Oh My Gosh--Nana Caren can I come live with you if I be good???? I love that pool and the scenery around it. PLEASE_PLEASE_PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The water is just a little chilly for me. The pool where I swim every day (indoor) is 84 in the summer and that takes some nerve to get in, though usually it becomes comfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the summer the pool sometimes gets over 100, it's like getting into the hot tub.
Click to expand...

With me an my arthritis that would be perfect!!!! When we lived in Ga. we had a pool and the warmer the better. :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818 said:


> Carol's Gifts, so glad you are here again, have missed you! I didn't end up with a do nothing day, one of the Drs called in a new script they want Mom on, so was off to the pharmacy to retrieve the new script. Her GP called and her liver panels and renal and kidney have improved since taking her off of Celebrex. Just wish they could find something to give her to help with the constant pain. Oh well, I give her massages twice a day.. plus the Tylenol and another pain med that we alternate and of course the heating pad. Oh well... it's now raining, had hoped to take pictures of the garden to post.. but will wait till a sunny day to do that!
> Take care everyone!!


I never could take Celebrex or Naproxin Sodium-allergic to them. I take arthritis strength tylenol( or generic arthritis strenth) It seems to work well for me if I take it. I have never like taking medicine. I'm the world's worst, but if I get to hurting too bad, I will and it helps. I have finally caught up on this TP, enjoyed listening to EURO Vision and Singing for Change!! Hope the warmer weather agrees with your mom. Sit in your Wooden Rocking Chair on your covered porch sipping on Sweet Southern Ice Tea--just a swinging, and relax.

For anyone out htere who is a mother-go to you tube type in "Anita Renfroe- Living in the Mutherhood (sp). it is hilarious. She is a southern christian comedian. She is sooo funny.


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The view in my back yard this evening is my favorite. The pool is open, thanks to the solar heaters for it. The water it 80F.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: :-( Oh My Gosh--Nana Caren can I come live with you if I be good???? I love that pool and the scenery around it. PLEASE_PLEASE_PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The water is just a little chilly for me. The pool where I swim every day (indoor) is 84 in the summer and that takes some nerve to get in, though usually it becomes comfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the summer the pool sometimes gets over 100, it's like getting into the hot tub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With me an my arthritis that would be perfect!!!! When we lived in Ga. we had a pool and the warmer the better. :roll:
Click to expand...

When the water is really warm I like to go in after a day in the garden. If the pool isn't warm enough the hot tub always is. We are spoiled here.


----------



## carol's gifts

I have officially completely caught up on last week's TP. No, I'm not a slow reader-had to listen and look at all the great post, fix meals,etc. 
Doris T--My dad taught me early on how to put a worm on a hook. Did it with little ease, and caught some great fish using nightcrawlers for bait. Never was schmish which helped later working in nursing homes and hospitals.
CMaliza-Loved the beautiful sunset picture. Almost thought I was going to have to put my sunglasses on just to block the glare!!
5mmdpms-great article on nightshade foods. Learned a lot from it.
Joe-hope your teeth, mouth and gums are feeling better by now.
Sam--one of my favorite food has become-you guessed it-peanut butter!! That's what Fred and I had for dinner when it was so hot;he had PB&J, I had PB and sliced bananna. UMMMM Good!

Just think in two more days I can start all over on TP!!


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The view in my back yard this evening is my favorite. The pool is open, thanks to the solar heaters for it. The water it 80F.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: :-( Oh My Gosh--Nana Caren can I come live with you if I be good???? I love that pool and the scenery around it. PLEASE_PLEASE_PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The water is just a little chilly for me. The pool where I swim every day (indoor) is 84 in the summer and that takes some nerve to get in, though usually it becomes comfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the summer the pool sometimes gets over 100, it's like getting into the hot tub.
Click to expand...

I like it when it's 87, but 100 would probably be a little too much.


----------



## DorisT

gingerwitch said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today the sun is shining brightly so I thought I'd take some pictures of my patio garden. We've had such a long Spring season that I got an early start on some things. Rather than buy lots of fancy pots, I used an empty crate with a plastic bag for a liner, 5-gallon buckets, kitty litter buckets, and just about anything I could find. It's not fancy, but it will do the job. Also, planted eggplant, squash, and cukes right in the bags of MiracleGro.
> 
> Yesterday, I planted the 4x4 garden with lettuce, onions, leeks, radishes, garlic, and swiss chard.
> 
> Wish me luck! I haven't planted a garden in many, many years, 1962 to be exact. I hope we harvest lots of good veggies and herbs. So far, the only problem I've run into is with my bell pepper plant. Every time a little pepper forms, it falls off. Maybe gingerwitch knows why???
> 
> 
> 
> What you're doing is called 'upcycling' and 'repurposing' by the young and trendy crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peppers are pretty picky about light and temperature requirements; not knowing your situation it would be hard to figure out exactly why it's dropping fruit, but it could be something as simple as needing more sun. It could also be that the it's not getting the right balance of fertilizer or that the plant isn't vigorous enough for fruit production yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gingerwitch, I planted it in MiracleGro (too much fertilizer?). It gets sun almost all day (if the sun shines). Maybe the temps aren't high enough yet? Supposed to be in the high 80's the next few days so I'll watch it to see if it flourishes. It is branching out so it must be growing well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouln't have thought Miracle-Gro has too much fert.--but there might be trace elements missing. People seem to have success planting into just potting soil--I've never tried it but as your plant is growing well that's a good sign. Not sure why it wouldn't have pollinated properly--if temperatures were too low that might have made a difference. I think with time you'll get your peppers so long as the plants stay healthy. By the way, did you get the crab-apple planted?
Click to expand...

Yes, the crabapple tree is planted. I keep forgetting to water it, though. Still has green leaves on it, so I guess it's surviving; we've had rain about every day. The weatherman is predictng thunderstorms for the next 4 or 5 days, too, so that will help with the watering. We're about to get a storm any minute -- dark clouds and thunder!! Guess I'll just have to be patient with the green pepper. Our nights have been quite cool since I planted it, so that could be a problem. I may give it a mild shot of fish emulsion. That does wonders for my azaleas.


----------



## DorisT

carol's gifts said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once knew someone that said stepping on a crack on a sidewalk, and splitting a pole when walking with someone was bad luck!! I'm not superstitious.
Click to expand...

When I was a kid, we used to say, "Step on a crack, break your mother's back." I still say, "Bread and butter" when walking with someone if one goes to the left, the other to the right around an obstacle.

You know, if I'd read ahead, I would have seen that Sam and NanaCaren had already said some of this. :XD:


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> Sam--one of my favorite food has become-you guessed it-peanut butter!! That's what Fred and I had for dinner when it was so hot;he had PB&J, I had PB and sliced bananna. UMMMM Good!
> 
> Just think in two more days I can start all over on TP!!


Carol, Sam and whoever else wants, a nice cool peanut butter sandwich is peanut butter and sliced cucumbers. I like the cucumbers cold from the fridge. Also cucumber and cheese sandwiches are really refreshing too with a glass of ice tea!


----------



## DorisT

siouxann said:


> Beautiful pictures DorisT! I ran out of containers and ended up using some 5-gallon pails my daughter had. We have had a lot of rain so they should be well watered. The sun is out right now, but it has been partly cloudy most of the day. I hope you have great success with your plantings!


Good luck to you and your garden, too, Sue. Maybe we should compare notes later on -- like, how many pounds of tomatoes did you pick? :lol: Those 5-gallon buckets come in handy. Hope you drilled holes in the bottom.

We're having a thunderstorm right now. The lantern is handy in case the power goes off. The storm may be headed your way.


----------



## carol's gifts

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam--one of my favorite food has become-you guessed it-peanut butter!! That's what Fred and I had for dinner when it was so hot;he had PB&J, I had PB and sliced bananna. UMMMM Good!
> 
> Just think in two more days I can start all over on TP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, Sam and whoever else wants, a nice cool peanut butter sandwich is peanut butter and sliced cucumbers. I like the cucumbers cold from the fridge. Also cucumber and cheese sandwiches are really refreshing too with a glass of ice tea!
Click to expand...

Never tried that, but since I like cucumbers I will have to try it. MY 7th grade school teacher said she like , get this,"canned tomatoes on chocolate cake"--I sya what a waste of good chocolate!!!


----------



## DorisT

Caren, if you like hot tubs and Alaska, have you ever been to Chena Hot Springs? It's not too far north of Fairbanks. There is another area of hot springs way north of Fairbanks, but haven't been there. Came close once, though. Most folks fly there out of Fairbanks.

BTW, I meant to ask you about your Alaska pictures. What glacier is that? And is that a zip line?


----------



## dandylion

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam--one of my favorite food has become-you guessed it-peanut butter!! That's what Fred and I had for dinner when it was so hot;he had PB&J, I had PB and sliced bananna. UMMMM Good!
> 
> Just think in two more days I can start all over on TP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, Sam and whoever else wants, a nice cool peanut butter sandwich is peanut butter and sliced cucumbers. I like the cucumbers cold from the fridge. Also cucumber and cheese sandwiches are really refreshing too with a glass of ice tea!
Click to expand...

I'm with you on the cucumber sandwiches and cucumber on almost any other sandwich. Cucumber salads, too. They are so large now-a-days, you learn to spread them around in order to use them up  Sue


----------



## DorisT

mjs, since you like warm water, have you ever gone swimming at Ocean City, MD? I've only been once and that was enough for me. The sand was 105F and the water was just as warm. Still remember the sunburn! And we've never been back. I'm used to New England ocean beaches, where the wind blows sand into your picnic lunch, you wrap yourself in a blanket, and don't go in the water above your ankles because the water is so cold.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> Caren, if you like hot tubs and Alaska, have you ever been to Chena Hot Springs? It's not too far north of Fairbanks. There is another area of hot springs way north of Fairbanks, but haven't been there. Came close once, though. Most folks fly there out of Fairbanks.
> 
> BTW, I meant to ask you about your Alaska pictures. What glacier is that? And is that a zip line?


No I haven't been to Chena Hot Springs. It is on my list of places to vista


----------



## dandylion

I thought you were addressing me, Doris, until I remembered that there are other sue's on this thread. LOLOL Since I've opened the response box, I'll just say that I can't wait until we can get some fresh from the garden tomatoes!!! dandy/sue



DorisT said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures DorisT! I ran out of containers and ended up using some 5-gallon pails my daughter had. We have had a lot of rain so they should be well watered. The sun is out right now, but it has been partly cloudy most of the day. I hope you have great success with your plantings!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you and your garden, too, Sue. Maybe we should compare notes later on -- like, how many pounds of tomatoes did you pick? :lol: Those 5-gallon buckets come in handy. Hope you drilled holes in the bottom.
> 
> We're having a thunderstorm right now. The lantern is handy in case the power goes off. The storm may be headed your way.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> Caren, if you like hot tubs and Alaska, have you ever been to Chena Hot Springs? It's not too far north of Fairbanks. There is another area of hot springs way north of Fairbanks, but haven't been there. Came close once, though. Most folks fly there out of Fairbanks.
> 
> BTW, I meant to ask you about your Alaska pictures. What glacier is that? And is that a zip line?


No I haven't been there. It is on my list places to go next time I go.

It is Mendenhall Glacier. A wonderful walk to get to the face. The coolness feels great when you have had too much sun. It is a handrail that runs beside the trail.


----------



## Grandma Gail

DorisT said:


> Caren, if you like hot tubs and Alaska, have you ever been to Chena Hot Springs? It's not too far north of Fairbanks. There is another area of hot springs way north of Fairbanks, but haven't been there. Came close once, though. Most folks fly there out of Fairbanks.
> 
> I've been to Chena Hot Springs. What an interesting place to visit. We were there in early October wearing winter jackets and watching people in their swimming suits lounging in the hot springs comfortably warm. What was most interesting was the ice house full of ice carved items -a fully stocked full sized bar, a larger than life jouster on a horse, a chess set with 3' pieces, bedrooms, a bathroom, a woman one might see on the front of a sailing ship - they were awesome. We took pictures, but because everything was made of ice, they do not photograph well. I understand they have converted to geothermal generated power for everything, so costs to operate have greatly decreased. It was a great place to see.


----------



## siouxann

DorisT said:


> mjs, since you like warm water, have you ever gone swimming at Ocean City, MD? I've only been once and that was enough for me. The sand was 105F and the water was just as warm. Still remember the sunburn! And we've never been back. I'm used to New England ocean beaches, where the wind blows sand into your picnic lunch, you wrap yourself in a blanket, and don't go in the water above your ankles because the water is so cold.


Trish took great pleasure in showing me her drill skill. Now she wants one of her own. She has always been a hands-on person. One year for Christmas she asked for (and received) a chainsaw.

I'm headed for OC next week. Going down on Wednesday and back home on Saturday morning. We have a memorial function to attend Saturday afternoon. I am a delegate at a convention there so will probably see only the inside of the Convention Center, at least during the hours the sun is out.

When we lived in Maine, we were very close to the coast, and went several times. I could never get into the water more than up to my ankles. Trish was only 5, so the cold water didn't bother her a bit.


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam--one of my favorite food has become-you guessed it-peanut butter!! That's what Fred and I had for dinner when it was so hot;he had PB&J, I had PB and sliced bananna. UMMMM Good!
> 
> Just think in two more days I can start all over on TP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, Sam and whoever else wants, a nice cool peanut butter sandwich is peanut butter and sliced cucumbers. I like the cucumbers cold from the fridge. Also cucumber and cheese sandwiches are really refreshing too with a glass of ice tea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you on the cucumber sandwiches and cucumber on almost any other sandwich. Cucumber salads, too. They are so large now-a-days, you learn to spread them around in order to use them up  Sue
Click to expand...

Another thing we have in common, Sue! Cucumbers!! :lol:


----------



## DorisT

Grandma Gail said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, if you like hot tubs and Alaska, have you ever been to Chena Hot Springs? It's not too far north of Fairbanks. There is another area of hot springs way north of Fairbanks, but haven't been there. Came close once, though. Most folks fly there out of Fairbanks.
> 
> I've been to Chena Hot Springs. What an interesting place to visit. We were there in early October wearing winter jackets and watching people in their swimming suits lounging in the hot springs comfortably warm. What was most interesting was the ice house full of ice carved items -a fully stocked full sized bar, a larger than life jouster on a horse, a chess set with 3' pieces, bedrooms, a bathroom, a woman one might see on the front of a sailing ship - they were awesome. We took pictures, but because everything was made of ice, they do not photograph well. I understand they have converted to geothermal generated power for everything, so costs to operate have greatly decreased. It was a great place to see.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back there. There's a new owner since we were there and he's responsible for the ice house. I didn't know it was as interesting as you say, however. I hear they serve martinis in glasses made of ice. I don't think I'd want to stay overnight, though, would you? Did you go into the outdoor springs? If you stay in the water long enough, the cold air doesn't even bother you when you walk through to the changing room.
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

siouxann said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs, since you like warm water, have you ever gone swimming at Ocean City, MD? I've only been once and that was enough for me. The sand was 105F and the water was just as warm. Still remember the sunburn! And we've never been back. I'm used to New England ocean beaches, where the wind blows sand into your picnic lunch, you wrap yourself in a blanket, and don't go in the water above your ankles because the water is so cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Trish took great pleasure in showing me her drill skill. Now she wants one of her own. She has always been a hands-on person. One year for Christmas she asked for (and received) a chainsaw.
> 
> I'm headed for OC next week. Going down on Wednesday and back home on Saturday morning. We have a memorial function to attend Saturday afternoon. I am a delegate at a convention there so will probably see only the inside of the Convention Center, at least during the hours the sun is out.
> 
> When we lived in Maine, we were very close to the coast, and went several times. I could never get into the water more than up to my ankles. Trish was only 5, so the cold water didn't bother her a bit.
Click to expand...

Sue, was your DH stationed at Brunswick NAS, by any chance? I hope you get a chance to go swimming at OC and the water and sand are not too warm.


----------



## budasha

Marianne 818 - how did the doctors determine that Celebrex was the cause of your mom's problems? I'm taking it and now I'm concerned. There have been ads on the TV about a class action for people taking Celebrex who have had medical issues.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam--one of my favorite food has become-you guessed it-peanut butter!! That's what Fred and I had for dinner when it was so hot;he had PB&J, I had PB and sliced bananna. UMMMM Good!
> 
> Just think in two more days I can start all over on TP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, Sam and whoever else wants, a nice cool peanut butter sandwich is peanut butter and sliced cucumbers. I like the cucumbers cold from the fridge. Also cucumber and cheese sandwiches are really refreshing too with a glass of ice tea!
Click to expand...

I love cucumbers and always have some sliced in the fridge but never thought about trying it with peanut butter. Sounds good. I'm going to try it. Have always paired it with cheese.


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, if you like hot tubs and Alaska, have you ever been to Chena Hot Springs? It's not too far north of Fairbanks. There is another area of hot springs way north of Fairbanks, but haven't been there. Came close once, though. Most folks fly there out of Fairbanks.
> 
> BTW, I meant to ask you about your Alaska pictures. What glacier is that? And is that a zip line?
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't been there. It is on my list places to go next time I go.
> 
> It is Mendenhall Glacier. A wonderful walk to get to the face. The coolness feels great when you have had too much sun. It is a handrail that runs beside the trail.
Click to expand...

I've never been that close to Mendenhall Glacier. We just looked at it from the Visitor Center. From there, we saw a black bear walking across the trail and decided to stay put. If you ever get to the Fairbanks area, I'll give you my DD's phone number - she works in town, but lives in North Pole, 10 miles away. Have you been to Santa Claus House there?


----------



## DorisT

Sue, referring back to a previous post of yours where you said I was your hero, all I can say is awww, how sweet! I think God meant for us to be sisters, don't you? Did you ever have a sister? I did, she was three years younger, but only lived six months. Don't think my Mom ever got over it. :thumbdown: So, I missed having a sister to share things with.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, if you like hot tubs and Alaska, have you ever been to Chena Hot Springs? It's not too far north of Fairbanks. There is another area of hot springs way north of Fairbanks, but haven't been there. Came close once, though. Most folks fly there out of Fairbanks.
> 
> BTW, I meant to ask you about your Alaska pictures. What glacier is that? And is that a zip line?
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't been there. It is on my list places to go next time I go.
> 
> It is Mendenhall Glacier. A wonderful walk to get to the face. The coolness feels great when you have had too much sun. It is a handrail that runs beside the trail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been that close to Mendenhall Glacier. We just looked at it from the Visitor Center. From there, we saw a black bear walking across the trail and decided to stay put. If you ever get to the Fairbanks area, I'll give you my DD's phone number - she works in town, but lives in North Pole, 10 miles away. Have you been to Santa Claus House there?
Click to expand...

I thought the walk to the glacier was worth Michael and Chrissy's reactions. My first trip to Alaska I got to way on a glacier and ride on a dog sled. That was when I fell in love with Alaska. Thank you, that is nice of you. I have never been to Santa Claus House. When we were there last summer none of us wanted to leave,we were having too much fun.


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> mjs, since you like warm water, have you ever gone swimming at Ocean City, MD? I've only been once and that was enough for me. The sand was 105F and the water was just as warm. Still remember the sunburn! And we've never been back. I'm used to New England ocean beaches, where the wind blows sand into your picnic lunch, you wrap yourself in a blanket, and don't go in the water above your ankles because the water is so cold.


I've been to Ocean city, NJ once, but not MD. But I must admit I love the ocean, and would probably go in if I were near even when it was cold. We lived near Atlantic city for a while when I was a kid, and my recollection is that we went in the ocean in April. I suspect we did not stay in long.

One year I went to Cape cod in the fall and walked on the beach in long underwear and a poncho. When I sat on some rocks a lovely Doberman named Jesse came over to be petted. a lovely memory. Boy this is going back some decades, but nice to remember. I love being by the ocean, though it's been a long time since I got there.


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam--one of my favorite food has become-you guessed it-peanut butter!! That's what Fred and I had for dinner when it was so hot;he had PB&J, I had PB and sliced bananna. UMMMM Good!
> 
> Just think in two more days I can start all over on TP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, Sam and whoever else wants, a nice cool peanut butter sandwich is peanut butter and sliced cucumbers. I like the cucumbers cold from the fridge. Also cucumber and cheese sandwiches are really refreshing too with a glass of ice tea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love cucumbers and always have some sliced in the fridge but never thought about trying it with peanut butter. Sounds good. I'm going to try it. Have always paired it with cheese.
Click to expand...

Some lovely sandwiches we've fixed for a tea are party rye spread with salad dressing, a slice of cucumber, and sprinkled with lemon pepper. Oddly, they still taste good the next day. I guess the salad dressing keeps them from getting too soggy.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> Marianne 818 - how did the doctors determine that Celebrex was the cause of your mom's problems? I'm taking it and now I'm concerned. There have been ads on the TV about a class action for people taking Celebrex who have had medical issues.


Any one who takes an anti-inflammatory analgesic needs to have their kidney function monitored with blood and urine tests at least once a year, preferably every six months. If you are on one of these medications then you need to have this done. If your doctor does not do this, then ask him to do this. These medications are called NSAIDS -- Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatory Drugs. They are naproxen, naprosyn, diclofenac (voltarin), celebrex, etc. Usually these medications are taken for arthritic pain and fibromyalgia pain.

One thing to keep firmly in your mind is that although some people have negative side effects from some medications, not everyone does. I have been taking diclofenac (voltarin) for 20 years without any side effects. My arthitis specialist said that if I have not had side effects from it after all these years, then I likely never would. But I still have my kidney function checked yearly. Last month my doctor said they were in perfect working order.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> beautiful flowers, how did you get the framing, how beautiful and fanciful. Love your garden.
> 
> joe p


Thank you Cmaliza , Joe and anyone who commented. Haven't gotten to read all the comments yet. I have Iphoto and you can go into your photo and add a border in black or white. Black is pretty too for lots of photos. I can also make them look old fashioned. I will do one for you. Now let's see if the sepia shows up:
Awww, thanks all. I see there were more comments. So glad you enjoyed my bouquet for you. I like to bring flowers to the Tea Party.


----------



## iamsam

peanut buttre and cucumber - will definitely try that - i still say everything is better with a little peanut butter.

i just cut my two grandsons hair - they have a friend that has his hair really short - his dad just puts on the shortest guard and cuts it all off - they decided they wanted to look like tj - so i slipped the shortest guard onto my razor and went at it. they look too cute. avery's hair is so blonde that it almost looks as though he has no hair at all. they are loving it which is what it is all about.

think i will mow tomorrow - possible rain friday - the grass will still look good for the weekend. i want to spend friday at the fifth stitch - my local yarn shop. laurie and i gab and knit the day away.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful flowers, how did you get the framing, how beautiful and fanciful. Love your garden.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cmaliza , Joe and anyone who commented. Haven't gotten to read all the comments yet. I have Iphoto and you can go into your photo and add a border in black or white. Black is pretty too for lots of photos. I can also make them look old fashioned. I will do one for you. Now let's see if the sepia shows up:
Click to expand...

Stunningly beautiful. Have you seen any of the photos taken with "Instagram"? I dont know if I spelled it right. It takes a colored photo and makes it look antique.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> peanut buttre and cucumber - will definitely try that - i still say everything is better with a little peanut butter.
> 
> i just cut my two grandsons hair - they have a friend that has his hair really short - his dad just puts on the shortest guard and cuts it all off - they decided they wanted to look like tj - so i slipped the shortest guard onto my razor and went at it. they look too cute. avery's hair is so blonde that it almost looks as though he has no hair at all. they are loving it which is what it is all about.
> 
> think i will mow tomorrow - possible rain friday - the grass will still look good for the weekend. i want to spend friday at the fifth stitch - my local yarn shop. laurie and i gab and knit the day away.
> 
> sam


Sam, you are one of a kind!! make sure the blonde one wears a hat in the sun. He does not need a sunburn on his scalp! been there and done that (not too wise about that one)!


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I added the flowers above. Hope you enjoy. I love flowers so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful- both the flowers and the photos. Did you take the photos?
Click to expand...

Yup. That was me. In fact that's why I added the flowers later because I went out and took them right after I said I would and that's how hubby got on the computer and I had to wait awhile to get on. Fortunately, the edit portion and add attachment was still showing so I got to add them.


----------



## iamsam

great photos daralene - the sepia one was great.

sam



daralene said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful flowers, how did you get the framing, how beautiful and fanciful. Love your garden.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cmaliza , Joe and anyone who commented. Haven't gotten to read all the comments yet. I have Iphoto and you can go into your photo and add a border in black or white. Black is pretty too for lots of photos. I can also make them look old fashioned. I will do one for you. Now let's see if the sepia shows up:
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful flowers, how did you get the framing, how beautiful and fanciful. Love your garden.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cmaliza , Joe and anyone who commented. Haven't gotten to read all the comments yet. I have Iphoto and you can go into your photo and add a border in black or white. Black is pretty too for lots of photos. I can also make them look old fashioned. I will do one for you. Now let's see if the sepia shows up:
Click to expand...

I was wondering if you were using iPhoto. I love the different effects. The teens make invitations for their friends with it.


----------



## dandylion

DorisT said:


> Sue, referring back to a previous post of yours where you said I was your hero, all I can say is awww, how sweet! I think God meant for us to be sisters, don't you? Did you ever have a sister? I did, she was three years younger, but only lived six months. Don't think my Mom ever got over it. :thumbdown: So, I missed having a sister to share things with.


You are so right, Sis, I had two older brothers, but no sisters. I wish I had, had at least one sister. You can be my out of town sister  I do feel that we share an awful lot to be such long distance friends. Thank God for the internet and kp, which has led us to Dave, and his tp, which has introduced so many people who seemingly could be great friends and neighbors, if only we were closer to each other. Maybe we will meet some day, but 'till then thanks for the pictures and the notes. dandy/sue


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful flowers, how did you get the framing, how beautiful and fanciful. Love your garden.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cmaliza , Joe and anyone who commented. Haven't gotten to read all the comments yet. I have Iphoto and you can go into your photo and add a border in black or white. Black is pretty too for lots of photos. I can also make them look old fashioned. I will do one for you. Now let's see if the sepia shows up:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering if you were using iPhoto. I love the different effects. The teens make invitations for their friends with it.
Click to expand...

Thanks Nana Caren. You know how I loved your photos too and even imagined jumping or, well not jumping, but getting in that dream pool. I showed that to my husband and told him that was my dream pool. All of you have been showing wonderful photographs that I enjoy so much.

Everyone tells me to get photo shop and I want to, but you can only spend the money once, so I still have iphoto.


----------



## dandylion

thewren said:


> peanut buttre and cucumber - will definitely try that - i still say everything is better with a little peanut butter.
> 
> i just cut my two grandsons hair - they have a friend that has his hair really short - his dad just puts on the shortest guard and cuts it all off - they decided they wanted to look like tj - so i slipped the shortest guard onto my razor and went at it. they look too cute. avery's hair is so blonde that it almost looks as though he has no hair at all. they are loving it which is what it is all about.
> 
> think i will mow tomorrow - possible rain friday - the grass will still look good for the weekend. i want to spend friday at the fifth stitch - my local yarn shop. laurie and i gab and knit the day away.
> 
> sam


How fun you are, Sam. That's a great quality in a Grampa  dandy/sue


----------



## daralene

DorisT said:


> Today the sun is shining brightly so I thought I'd take some pictures of my patio garden. We've had such a long Spring season that I got an early start on some things. Rather than buy lots of fancy pots, I used an empty crate with a plastic bag for a liner, 5-gallon buckets, kitty litter buckets, and just about anything I could find. It's not fancy, but it will do the job. Also, planted eggplant, squash, and cukes right in the bags of MiracleGro.
> 
> Yesterday, I planted the 4x4 garden with lettuce, onions, leeks, radishes, garlic, and swiss chard.
> 
> Wish me luck! I haven't planted a garden in many, many years, 1962 to be exact. I hope we harvest lots of good veggies and herbs. So far, the only problem I've run into is with my bell pepper plant. Every time a little pepper forms, it falls off. Maybe gingerwitch knows why???


Wow, what a great garden you have going there. Hope you find out what the problem is with the peppers. Yes, I'll bet gingerwitch has the answer. Love your garden and the wooden area is great.


----------



## dandylion

Daralene, Your pictures are stunning! The dreamlike quality of the round, sort of antiqued edges are so pretty. 

The flowers or the little lake and bridge would make a lovely, calming desktop picture. dandy/sue


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful flowers, how did you get the framing, how beautiful and fanciful. Love your garden.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cmaliza , Joe and anyone who commented. Haven't gotten to read all the comments yet. I have Iphoto and you can go into your photo and add a border in black or white. Black is pretty too for lots of photos. I can also make them look old fashioned. I will do one for you. Now let's see if the sepia shows up:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering if you were using iPhoto. I love the different effects. The teens make invitations for their friends with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nana Caren. You know how I loved your photos too and even imagined jumping or, well not jumping, but getting in that dream pool. I showed that to my husband and told him that was my dream pool. All of you have been showing wonderful photographs that I enjoy so much.
> 
> Everyone tells me to get photo shop and I want to, but you can only spend the money once, so I still have iphoto.
Click to expand...

I had the pool put in when Jamie was on the swim team. There was no excuse to not practice every day.

Photo shop is loads of fun as well. I just got used to iPhoto because it was on the computer.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> I love lupins. I am trying to get some lupins going in the back yard. I have one lupin that is coming up for the third year now. I hope that more will come up from seed. I dont cut the back half of the back yard because of the wild flowers that grow there. The little birds love to go in them and the small cotton tails and grouse.
> 
> Joe and everyone else who is a caregiver, blessings and much energy going out to you. Hugs all the way around. I am only a part time caregiver for my parents but still it can be draining emotionally.


I adore the idea of having the back half of the yard wild with wild flowers along with all the very thankful little critters that visit. Yes, the birds must find it a real haven. I planted the lupines all over from seed and they really came up strong and hardy. I have so many flowers I want to add. Right now I have lots of lupines and triple poppies, orange and black center. I remember in Europe seeing whole fields of poppies and it was breathtaking. I used to have a farm house and barn and we left the field behind natural for the animals, and we sure had lots of them. Of course the squirrels tried to take over the farm house too. Even heard fox crying at night sounding like a crazy woman. No, it wasn't me, honest. LOL
____________________________________________
5mmdpns
Stunningly beautiful. Have you seen any of the photos taken with "Instagram"? I dont know if I spelled it right. It takes a colored photo and makes it look antique.
____________________________________________ 
I have seen Instagram on FB but figured it was just from a phone. Is that what it is??

Dandylion, thank you so much. There's so much great photography on here. I'm getting inspired from everyone.


----------



## daralene

Carols Gifts and Nanny T, Thank you. Bless you too. Doris, I don't know why the clematis are so big, but I do compost and put some around them and a bag of worm compost or droppings. They are even bigger than they appear in the photo. Perhaps it is the type in addition to the compost. I almost lost the plant with the lawn boys whipping their tools around. I put up some metal to try and protect the roots from their wild weed whackers. Now if only they could whack the weeds.


----------



## daralene

carol's gifts said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to all: I woke up to persistent barking this AM. Hobo was back, but very reluctant to re-enter. Wish
> he could tell me where he's been and what his story is. He usually eats in the morning and today seems uninterested in food. It seems he always disappears on weekends. Is there a weekend visitor somewhere where he finds company? Will I ever know? Almost no work done this weekend. No knitting either. Did not feel up to tackling any thing. So I read all day yesterday. Try to catch up today. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Try putting a GPS system on him!!!HAHA-I am sure it's no laughing matter for you. It is funny-he sure fits his name doesn't he? :wink:
Click to expand...

I agree. In fact I was thinking of one of those tiny cameras that films where they are and what they are seeing. What a riot that would be. You could do a documentary on the life of Hobo.


----------



## daralene

dandylion said:


> This one reminds me of Monk. If you are lucky enough to get this comedy show, you know what I mean. He was so hysterically funny trying to avoid stepping on cracks in the sidewalk, on one show. Love, Mr Monk and his phobias !  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i always heard - "step on a crack - break your mother's back".
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Joe, and the hair went over onto the standard poodles that were on leads. There is a superstition in my family that you mustn't put hair outdoors because if a dog runs over it, you'll have a headache. Boy, did my family ever have some superstitions! We pay attention to what you say. Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of superstitions, my Mom used to say it was unlucky to rock an empty rocker! I used to tell that to my kids and they looked at me like I was "off my rocker." And if you set the table and had an extra fork, it meant an unexpected guest would be coming to dinner. I can't remember exactly, but if it was a fork, it would be a male, and a knife meant a woman -- or vice versa. Anyone have any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once knew someone that said stepping on a crack on a sidewalk, and splitting a pole when walking with someone was bad luck!! I'm not superstitious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Love Monk. He was so funny with his phobias. Just got his series from the library and had a Monk marathon.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love lupins. I am trying to get some lupins going in the back yard. I have one lupin that is coming up for the third year now. I hope that more will come up from seed. I dont cut the back half of the back yard because of the wild flowers that grow there. The little birds love to go in them and the small cotton tails and grouse.
> 
> Joe and everyone else who is a caregiver, blessings and much energy going out to you. Hugs all the way around. I am only a part time caregiver for my parents but still it can be draining emotionally.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore the idea of having the back half of the yard wild with wild flowers along with all the very thankful little critters that visit. Yes, the birds must find it a real haven. I planted the lupines all over from seed and they really came up strong and hardy. I have so many flowers I want to add. Right now I have lots of lupines and triple poppies, orange and black center. I remember in Europe seeing whole fields of poppies and it was breathtaking. I used to have a farm house and barn and we left the field behind natural for the animals, and we sure had lots of them. Of course the squirrels tried to take over the farm house too. Even heard fox crying at night sounding like a crazy woman. No, it wasn't me, honest. LOL
Click to expand...

I am going to go and buy some seed packages of lupines and poppies. Mom has beautiful orange poppies. She has some lupines too. Just as a side note, in Iceland they have sown so many lupines all over the hillsides as a prevention for soil erosion. They have field after field of them!


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> When the water is really warm I like to go in after a day in the garden. If the pool isn't warm enough the hot tub always is. We are spoiled here.


I think the Tea Party is coming to you. Paradise there in your yard. At least we can visit vicariously.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam--one of my favorite food has become-you guessed it-peanut butter!! That's what Fred and I had for dinner when it was so hot;he had PB&J, I had PB and sliced bananna. UMMMM Good!
> 
> Just think in two more days I can start all over on TP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, Sam and whoever else wants, a nice cool peanut butter sandwich is peanut butter and sliced cucumbers. I like the cucumbers cold from the fridge. Also cucumber and cheese sandwiches are really refreshing too with a glass of ice tea!
Click to expand...

That sounds so elegant. I do consider peanut butter gourmet. Well at least that is what DH and I say when we have it. This is really strange, but my favorite is pb and a nice fresh slice of mild onion. Ok, I can't go to any tea parties after I eat it, but if I'm staying home I love it. Sometimes we use almond or sesame butter too. DH just has his with jam.

I didn't know that about Iceland having so many lupines. It must be gorgeous with that landscape. I have landed there at the airport and flown over, but never really visited. Talk about hot springs. They have some great ones I hear.


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the water is really warm I like to go in after a day in the garden. If the pool isn't warm enough the hot tub always is. We are spoiled here.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Tea Party is coming to you. Paradise there in your yard. At least we can visit vicariously.
Click to expand...

I might need to set a bigger table for tea and set out a few more chairs.


----------



## Della

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, that looks really good, Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> It's great stuff, a big seller here. I don't know if it's available outside the UK, have a chat to the guys in your local deli; they don't know what to stock, unless people tell them.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I found this site, No cheese, but other things you have mentioned........Della

http://britsshop.com/index.php?cPath=21&osCsid=3bdb68430a4afde00219c9c737f90770


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the water is really warm I like to go in after a day in the garden. If the pool isn't warm enough the hot tub always is. We are spoiled here.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Tea Party is coming to you. Paradise there in your yard. At least we can visit vicariously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might need to set a bigger table for tea and set out a few more chairs.
Click to expand...

LOL.....  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

I love Monk! I cried when I heard that it was going off the air. My DS and MIL bought the whole series. It's great when you can laugh and cry in the same show. Great show, and I still watch the reruns!

Love the sepia pictures. I have Iphoto and never knew about that feature. I guess I need to play with it to see what all it can do.

I started the Lace Panel Afghan and have already had to frog 7 rows! It is a lot of frogging! I'm back on track and will put lifelines and count my stitches more often.


----------



## Southern Gal

finally, i am caught up. just a few things to add...
Marianne, you humble me, you are a good daughter, and person, bless all you care takers, my mom is dads main care taker, we have to watch mom, so she doesn't get down. 
i absolutely love the garden pic's, i garden like that, buckets, pots, i haven't tried the open pks of soil, i just use potting soil, so i may try it though, i am fixing to set another couple of squash plants out. i am so ready for fresh tomatoes off of our plants. 
the photo's of the flowers and gardens and the pool, totally awsome, i like getting to have a peek into your worlds. 
also, has any one heard any thing from martin keith? anyone getting any PM's from him? 
we get new folks on here and then don't hear from some of the old timers. 
anyway, i say this every week, this has been the best tp


----------



## Marianne818

siouxann said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs, since you like warm water, have you ever gone swimming at Ocean City, MD? I've only been once and that was enough for me. The sand was 105F and the water was just as warm. Still remember the sunburn! And we've never been back. I'm used to New England ocean beaches, where the wind blows sand into your picnic lunch, you wrap yourself in a blanket, and don't go in the water above your ankles because the water is so cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Trish took great pleasure in showing me her drill skill. Now she wants one of her own. She has always been a hands-on person. One year for Christmas she asked for (and received) a chainsaw.
> 
> I'm headed for OC next week. Going down on Wednesday and back home on Saturday morning. We have a memorial function to attend Saturday afternoon. I am a delegate at a convention there so will probably see only the inside of the Convention Center, at least during the hours the sun is out.
> 
> When we lived in Maine, we were very close to the coast, and went several times. I could never get into the water more than up to my ankles. Trish was only 5, so the cold water didn't bother her a bit.
Click to expand...

LOL.. have to laugh, I have received many power tools for Christmas and birthday gifts. This year I have a router on the list, someone "borrowed" mine, koff koff.. never returned it. I'm using my Dremal tool as a router right now, but it doesn't have all the bits I normally use. I got a huge gas grill 2 yrs ago for a Christmas present :lol: I love it!! 
I lived in Ct for one spring/summer, the water was always freezing cold to me. But the coldest water I ever experienced was a creek in Colorado. We used the creek as a primary water source and I would have to wade into waist deep water to clean out the foot valve. My body would be beet red even though I had on chest high waders.. it was really unbearable. But dang that was the best water I've ever had!!


----------



## Ezenby

I take Cymbalta for neuropathy. Know others that have been on it for pain. If pain is extreme Im sure this drug wont do it. Side effects with any chemical drug. Do you have a better day for pictures?
So nice to see how the gardens grow. The clematis is beautiful.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Marianne818 said:


> Carol's Gifts, so glad you are here again, have missed you! I didn't end up with a do nothing day, one of the Drs called in a new script they want Mom on, so was off to the pharmacy to retrieve the new script. Her GP called and her liver panels and renal and kidney have improved since taking her off of Celebrex. Just wish they could find something to give her to help with the constant pain. Oh well, I give her massages twice a day.. plus the Tylenol and another pain med that we alternate and of course the heating pad. Oh well... it's now raining, had hoped to take pictures of the garden to post.. but will wait till a sunny day to do that!
> Take care everyone!!


----------



## Ezenby

I take Cymbalta for neuropathy. Know others that have been on it for pain. If pain is extreme Im sure this drug wont do it. Side effects with any chemical drug. Do you have a better day for pictures?
So nice to see how the gardens grow. The clematis is beautiful.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Marianne818 said:


> Carol's Gifts, so glad you are here again, have missed you! I didn't end up with a do nothing day, one of the Drs called in a new script they want Mom on, so was off to the pharmacy to retrieve the new script. Her GP called and her liver panels and renal and kidney have improved since taking her off of Celebrex. Just wish they could find something to give her to help with the constant pain. Oh well, I give her massages twice a day.. plus the Tylenol and another pain med that we alternate and of course the heating pad. Oh well... it's now raining, had hoped to take pictures of the garden to post.. but will wait till a sunny day to do that!
> Take care everyone!!


----------



## DorisT

daralene said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful flowers, how did you get the framing, how beautiful and fanciful. Love your garden.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cmaliza , Joe and anyone who commented. Haven't gotten to read all the comments yet. I have Iphoto and you can go into your photo and add a border in black or white. Black is pretty too for lots of photos. I can also make them look old fashioned. I will do one for you. Now let's see if the sepia shows up:
> Awww, thanks all. I see there were more comments. So glad you enjoyed my bouquet for you. I like to bring flowers to the Tea Party.
Click to expand...

Beautiful photos, daralene. At first, I thought it was your garden.


----------



## DorisT

daralene said:


> Carols Gifts and Nanny T, Thank you. Bless you too. Doris, I don't know why the clematis are so big, but I do compost and put some around them and a bag of worm compost or droppings. They are even bigger than they appear in the photo. Perhaps it is the type in addition to the compost. I almost lost the plant with the lawn boys whipping their tools around. I put up some metal to try and protect the roots from their wild weed whackers. Now if only they could whack the weeds.


We're running into the same problem with the young man who cuts our lawn. He's always in such a hurry, he kept clipping one of our small azaleas until we finally dug it up and threw it away. We're going to redo the area with new bushes and hope that he leaves them alone.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam--one of my favorite food has become-you guessed it-peanut butter!! That's what Fred and I had for dinner when it was so hot;he had PB&J, I had PB and sliced bananna. UMMMM Good!
> 
> Just think in two more days I can start all over on TP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, Sam and whoever else wants, a nice cool peanut butter sandwich is peanut butter and sliced cucumbers. I like the cucumbers cold from the fridge. Also cucumber and cheese sandwiches are really refreshing too with a glass of ice tea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds so elegant. I do consider peanut butter gourmet. Well at least that is what DH and I say when we have it. This is really strange, but my favorite is pb and a nice fresh slice of mild onion. Ok, I can't go to any tea parties after I eat it, but if I'm staying home I love it. Sometimes we use almond or sesame butter too. DH just has his with jam.
> 
> I didn't know that about Iceland having so many lupines. It must be gorgeous with that landscape. I have landed there at the airport and flown over, but never really visited. Talk about hot springs. They have some great ones I hear.
Click to expand...

A few years ago my two aunts went to Iceland on a vacation package that included a tour of Iceland. They stopped in and saw all the ancestoral home/buildings and farm. It is still being farmed today by one of our relatives. They talked about all these lupines and why they are there. The lupines are not native to Iceland so I do hope that it does not leave a negative environmental footprint over time. There is a lot of thermal geo activity. Some of them are used to heat baking ovens which make the dark Icelandic bread. It is used to make electricity for their power as well.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the water is really warm I like to go in after a day in the garden. If the pool isn't warm enough the hot tub always is. We are spoiled here.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Tea Party is coming to you. Paradise there in your yard. At least we can visit vicariously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might need to set a bigger table for tea and set out a few more chairs.
Click to expand...

You need to get a hold of the biggest jar of Kraft peanut butter there is! Sam and pb fans are going to need it!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at that clock. I've been up more than five hours now and I am more tired than when I first opened my eyes. Things to do, things to do.
> 
> Everybody have a lovely day.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm about to go bed- it has just turned into Thursday here about 20 minutes ago. Have a lovely day everyone while we sleep over this way. Well I guess Myfanwy will still be up as usual, she doesn't seem to believe in sleeping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha Darowil, I was in bed until 5 am today, which is plenty when you go to bed at 9pm! Another busy day ahead!
> enjoy the morning/afternoon/evening, which ever is appropriate!
Click to expand...

Just what I have spent the last 29 years trying to tell DH- and then he pays to get the same advice and follows it! And going to bed later seems to be working for him at this point.


----------



## Ezenby

Makes me crazy to see gardeners (NOT) trim bushes. They get into the business .....cut, cut, whack, whack, buz, buz and blow leaves into a pile to scoop up. Go away and come back next week for another attack. Bushes all look like green balls. Where my friend lives ..at her entrance is a beautiful green/reddish bush with delicate pink flowers. Just about the time the flowers make an appearance...here comes the death buzzer. I have the same bush but prune taking branches from deep inside. Hummingbirds love the flowers. Dont have a garden/flowers because this is forest land and the conifers are so acid. Besides my DH hates to cut down any trees unless they are dying...to burn in wood stove.


----------



## carol's gifts

thewren said:


> peanut buttre and cucumber - will definitely try that - i still say everything is better with a little peanut butter.
> 
> i just cut my two grandsons hair - they have a friend that has his hair really short - his dad just puts on the shortest guard and cuts it all off - they decided they wanted to look like tj - so i slipped the shortest guard onto my razor and went at it. they look too cute. avery's hair is so blonde that it almost looks as though he has no hair at all. they are loving it which is what it is all about.
> 
> think i will mow tomorrow - possible rain friday - the grass will still look good for the weekend. i want to spend friday at the fifth stitch - my local yarn shop. laurie and i gab and knit the day away.
> 
> sam


 :wink: :lol: SAM-GOOD thing you did not get the clippers and the mower confused. Sorry my humor is a little dry tonight. Get it hair cut vs grass cut???HAHAH


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: daralene--What beautiful pictures-so calming just to look at them and imagine standing on the bridge watching the water flow. Wish I could just post a pic. I waited the other day for a very very long time while the cursor blinked off and on, but nothing ever happen. did not post picture. :-(


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carols Gifts and Nanny T, Thank you. Bless you too. Doris, I don't know why the clematis are so big, but I do compost and put some around them and a bag of worm compost or droppings. They are even bigger than they appear in the photo. Perhaps it is the type in addition to the compost. I almost lost the plant with the lawn boys whipping their tools around. I put up some metal to try and protect the roots from their wild weed whackers. Now if only they could whack the weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> We're running into the same problem with the young man who cuts our lawn. He's always in such a hurry, he kept clipping one of our small azaleas until we finally dug it up and threw it away. We're going to redo the area with new bushes and hope that he leaves them alone.
Click to expand...

Threaten him with an _Astroturf_ catalogue, that should send cold shivers running up and down his spine!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

Well, ya'll sound good. It got to 92 degrees here in South Central Texas here by San Antonio. ish pretty hot, kids. But, we are sort of use to it as we get pretty hot here in the summer. Our green beans are at an end soon as the sun gets so hot it burns the blossoms off the vine, I find that so interesting and of course anything that is a bulb is baked through to death, like dahlias etc. However, there are some lilies and other bulb things that have acclimated to the heat. So, there is some hope. I love the winters here so very much and we put up with the extreme heat in the summer to get to the winters. When I hear from New Zealand and Australia people on the KP it is so interesting they are heading into winter now. Our Earth is a great place. I hope you all have a great night, day, morning, or afternoon wherever you are. 

joe p


----------



## FireballDave

Just thought I'd remind everyone, _Free Practice One_ for the _Monaco Grand Prix_ is at 9:00 UK time, _Free Practice Two_ is at 1:00p.m. UK time. I have my egg cosy:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12221-1.html

and napkin ring:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82466-1.html

at the ready!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe-today our weather was 85 degrees;tomorrow was suppose to be low 90's. Fred and I just stay inside out of the heat. Tomorrow the lady from the VA is coming to sit with him while I go watch all three of my GC Ice Skate, then to the grocery store. Do you watch The American Idol. I was curious since it said in July I believe they will be holding auditions in San Antonio for next year among other cities. Thinking of the crowd. Hope all is well with your mother. I, too, had to have cataract surgery in 1999 on both of my eyes. All of a sudden I could see images but not features, and the script that sometimes runs across the bottom of the tv screen looked like one straight line. After lens implant did not even have to have reading glasses for a long time. I still have mild reading glasses. Mine was done outpatient, healed very quick. I know what it is to wait for her to make up her own mind though. she could live another 20 years!!! Would be worth it. Going to be soon, so stay cool and have a great night sleep.


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> Just thought I'd remind everyone, _Free Practice One_ for the _Monaco Grand Prix_ is at 9:00 UK time, _Free Practice Two_ is at 1:00p.m. UK time. I have my egg cosy:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12221-1.html
> 
> and napkin ring:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82466-1.html
> 
> at the ready!
> 
> Dave


 :lol:  beautiful!!!


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd remind everyone, _Free Practice One_ for the _Monaco Grand Prix_ is at 9:00 UK time, _Free Practice Two_ is at 1:00p.m. UK time. I have my egg cosy:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12221-1.html
> 
> and napkin ring:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82466-1.html
> 
> at the ready!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  beautiful!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you, the red of the _Drapeau de Monaco_ adds a little splash of colour and honours _The House of Grimaldi_, His Serene Highness Prince Albert II is graciously continuing the family tradition of turning his principality into the most glamorous race-track on the planet.

I love Monaco, it is a magical place and a great destination for a sunny weekend of pure indulgence!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Just thought I'd remind everyone, _Free Practice One_ for the _Monaco Grand Prix_ is at 9:00 UK time, _Free Practice Two_ is at 1:00p.m. UK time. I have my egg cosy:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12221-1.html
> 
> and napkin ring:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82466-1.html
> 
> at the ready!
> 
> Dave


I've got the grandchildrens done and set off to NC. The grand daughters were thrilled. The ones for here are also finished.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd remind everyone, _Free Practice One_ for the _Monaco Grand Prix_ is at 9:00 UK time, _Free Practice Two_ is at 1:00p.m. UK time. I have my egg cosy:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12221-1.html
> 
> and napkin ring:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82466-1.html
> 
> at the ready!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the grandchildrens done and set off to NC. The grand daughters were thrilled. The ones for here are also finished.
Click to expand...

Fantastic! Food and racing go together, I'm so glad they.ve made the link! The boys are at school, but a couple of my grown-up friends have joined me for this morning's action. We're all in _Petrolhead Mode_ being over-gown schoolboys!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

Thanks Dave... will try to get to this set soon, uhhhh still working on the 35 that the Prof over the Jazz band requested for a breakfast he will be hosting. Oh well.. it's fun and I do have a bit of time before they are needed. 
Have a nice collection and love that it keeps growing.. I have learned to make several especially if I hope to keep one.. they seem to disappear when we have guests stop by. ;-) 
Hope everyone has a great day... Joe P. and others in the heat zones, stay inside or in the shade at least! We purchased a mister for our deck.. it really makes a difference and our plants love it!! Hope to get pictures today if it isn't raining. Oopps just heard thunder.. guess it will be a good day to try to get to the ceramic shop! 
Have a good one!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Thanks Dave... will try to get to this set soon, uhhhh still working on the 35 that the Prof over the Jazz band requested for a breakfast he will be hosting. Oh well.. it's fun and I do have a bit of time before they are needed.
> Have a nice collection and love that it keeps growing.. I have learned to make several especially if I hope to keep one.. they seem to disappear when we have guests stop by. ;-)
> Hope everyone has a great day... Joe P. and others in the heat zones, stay inside or in the shade at least! We purchased a mister for our deck.. it really makes a difference and our plants love it!! Hope to get pictures today if it isn't raining. Oopps just heard thunder.. guess it will be a good day to try to get to the ceramic shop!
> Have a good one!!!


I have learned the samething. If I want to save one for myself makes many extras. There are some I have to remake because I didn't think to keep one.


----------



## siouxann

DorisT said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs, since you like warm water, have you ever gone swimming at Ocean City, MD? I've only been once and that was enough for me. The sand was 105F and the water was just as warm. Still remember the sunburn! And we've never been back. I'm used to New England ocean beaches, where the wind blows sand into your picnic lunch, you wrap yourself in a blanket, and don't go in the water above your ankles because the water is so cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Trish took great pleasure in showing me her drill skill. Now she wants one of her own. She has always been a hands-on person. One year for Christmas she asked for (and received) a chainsaw.
> 
> I'm headed for OC next week. Going down on Wednesday and back home on Saturday morning. We have a memorial function to attend Saturday afternoon. I am a delegate at a convention there so will probably see only the inside of the Convention Center, at least during the hours the sun is out.
> 
> When we lived in Maine, we were very close to the coast, and went several times. I could never get into the water more than up to my ankles. Trish was only 5, so the cold water didn't bother her a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, was your DH stationed at Brunswick NAS, by any chance? I hope you get a chance to go swimming at OC and the water and sand are not too warm.
Click to expand...

Yes, he was stationed there for about a year and a half. Then he decided that since HE liked the area so much, that WE would stay. So we lived there for another 2 years. It was not the best time of my life.


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Thanks Dave... will try to get to this set soon, uhhhh still working on the 35 that the Prof over the Jazz band requested for a breakfast he will be hosting. Oh well.. it's fun and I do have a bit of time before they are needed.
> Have a nice collection and love that it keeps growing.. I have learned to make several especially if I hope to keep one.. they seem to disappear when we have guests stop by. ;-)
> Hope everyone has a great day... Joe P. and others in the heat zones, stay inside or in the shade at least! We purchased a mister for our deck.. it really makes a difference and our plants love it!! Hope to get pictures today if it isn't raining. Oopps just heard thunder.. guess it will be a good day to try to get to the ceramic shop!
> Have a good one!!!


I hope they're keeping you in chocolates and biscuits, knitters need their fuel!

The musical notes will fit on a napkin ring, if you want to wow them!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

AWESOME!! I had wondered how to do this.. my my.. I'll have to make a trip to the store soon to get more yarn.. no problem since the kiddo is paying... LOL. Thanks Dave.. this will be a hit for sure!!
Marianne


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> AWESOME!! I had wondered how to do this.. my my.. I'll have to make a trip to the store soon to get more yarn.. no problem since the kiddo is paying... LOL. Thanks Dave.. this will be a hit for sure!!
> Marianne


Thank you. I haven't written out instructions, but since it's all about the colour-work, the chart is all one needs to follow. The postioning works out neatly with seven rows for each flag colour.

Simply cast on 29 stitches using green yarn, work two rows of single rib, then work the motif and finish with two rows of single rib amd cast off using blue. There aren't any tricky stitches so it's fairly straightforward.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## daralene

LOL.. have to laugh, I have received many power tools for Christmas and birthday gifts. This year I have a router on the list, someone "borrowed" mine, koff koff.. never returned it. I'm using my Dremal tool as a router right now, but it doesn't have all the bits I normally use. I got a huge gas grill 2 yrs ago for a Christmas present I love it!!
I lived in Ct for one spring/summer, the water was always freezing cold to me. But the coldest water I ever experienced was a creek in Colorado. We used the creek as a primary water source and I would have to wade into waist deep water to clean out the foot valve. My body would be beet red even though I had on chest high waders.. it was really unbearable. But dang that was the best water I've ever had!!

Marianne818
_______________________________________
Sounds like you are pretty handy with tools. I used to be, but now it has been so many years that I have lost my confidence. Last time I got out a drill I broke it. Maybe it was poor quality??? 

Your time in that COLD Colorado river is so interesting. You must have been in ice water directly from the mountains. I have been in cold spring water rivers, but mountain water is a whole different story. What an interesting life you have led.
Daralene
_________________________________________
Doris T
We're running into the same problem with the young man who cuts our lawn. He's always in such a hurry, he kept clipping one of our small azaleas until we finally dug it up and threw it away. We're going to redo the area with new bushes and hope that he leaves them alone.

Doris, I think the only way is to find something to block the cord or tool, such as a small flexible wire fence. So sorry they ruined your azalea. It becomes quite costly. We almost lost our apple tree and did lose a red bud tree, which they replaced with an inferior variety. Took the bark off the trees. We still need to get some type of metal netting as we have new lawn people and it seems to be a problem with all of them. LOL Well, I guess you gotta laugh but in reality it is sad. :XD: A real gardener wouldn't do this.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave... will try to get to this set soon, uhhhh still working on the 35 that the Prof over the Jazz band requested for a breakfast he will be hosting. Oh well.. it's fun and I do have a bit of time before they are needed.
> Have a nice collection and love that it keeps growing.. I have learned to make several especially if I hope to keep one.. they seem to disappear when we have guests stop by. ;-)
> Hope everyone has a great day... Joe P. and others in the heat zones, stay inside or in the shade at least! We purchased a mister for our deck.. it really makes a difference and our plants love it!! Hope to get pictures today if it isn't raining. Oopps just heard thunder.. guess it will be a good day to try to get to the ceramic shop!
> Have a good one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned the samething. If I want to save one for myself makes many extras. There are some I have to remake because I didn't think to keep one.
Click to expand...

_The Lad_ is the keeper of the archive, he has collected hundreds over the years, I mostly design them to amuse him anyway.

He's worryingly tidy, there's something slightly unnerving about a teenager who keeps a card index for his egg cosies; it gets worse, he even files his underwear!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

Good Morning Dave and Marianne--Thought I had better check in early since later I will be busy the rest of the day. The colors in the napkin ring are so pretty. Marianne quiet a task to undertake, but you can do it;the recipients will be so happy to have something made especially for them.
We are suppose to have temps. in the 90's today. I will be in the Ice Skating ring so hopefully it will be a little cooler in there. Marianne, I remember the area around north GA. and how beautiful it is. Hope your mom has a really good day, and ya'll can get the Trailer out for a few days. I miss the days my family went fishing on the weekends at Clarks Hill Dam in Augusta. Love to fish, just don't get to any more. I thankful for the memories that I have so that brings alot of Joy! Hope everyone has a wonderful day-have fun and be safe. 
Dave enjoy all the races and I hope to go back and watch more of the EuroVision. I really, really appreciate all that you do to make the TP a happy place to be. As I was thinking this week about puzzles-maybe we could expand that interest as a TP topic???? Anyone game??? Just an idea.


----------



## Marianne818

Carol's Gifts.. you went to Clarks Hill Lake???? I used to camp there all the time when I lived in the Augusta area.. how small is this world.. LOL... last time I went the lake was so low we walked around the boat dock.. was really sad... used to fish right from the edge of our camp.. such a vast change in a short time..


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave... will try to get to this set soon, uhhhh still working on the 35 that the Prof over the Jazz band requested for a breakfast he will be hosting. Oh well.. it's fun and I do have a bit of time before they are needed.
> Have a nice collection and love that it keeps growing.. I have learned to make several especially if I hope to keep one.. they seem to disappear when we have guests stop by. ;-)
> Hope everyone has a great day... Joe P. and others in the heat zones, stay inside or in the shade at least! We purchased a mister for our deck.. it really makes a difference and our plants love it!! Hope to get pictures today if it isn't raining. Oopps just heard thunder.. guess it will be a good day to try to get to the ceramic shop!
> Have a good one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned the samething. If I want to save one for myself makes many extras. There are some I have to remake because I didn't think to keep one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The Lad_ is the keeper of the archive, he has collected hundreds over the years, I mostly design them to amuse him anyway.
> 
> He's worryingly tidy, there's something slightly unnerving about a teenager who keeps a card index for his egg cosies; it gets worse, he even files his underwear!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

If you catalogue the egg cozies it saves a lt of time looking in each box to locate the one you want. I have one like that even her socks have a specific order as to were they go in the drawer.

Love new napkin ring.


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818 said:


> Carol's Gifts.. you went to Clarks Hill Lake???? I used to camp there all the time when I lived in the Augusta area.. how small is this world.. LOL... last time I went the lake was so low we walked around the boat dock.. was really sad... used to fish right from the edge of our camp.. such a vast change in a short time..


What a small world!! Who knows we may have ran into each other and never knew it.HAHA We mostly fished at Soap Creek Bridge (when you could still fish from Birdges)and Little River Bridge. Off and on we went to Ft. Gordon Rec Area to swim on the beach there. We were there before they build the youth camps at the Rec area. My daughter and her man friend have a trailer on the thurman side of the Dam-they go to often. After we could no longer fish off the bridges, my Dad bought a boat and we went into the coves around the lake to fish. My oldest GD lives in Harlem, Ga. we first lived in Grovetown, Ga while my dad was in the service. Wonderful days. I graduated from George P. Butler High School in 3rd graduating class. WOW what great memories.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> Good Morning Dave and Marianne--Thought I had better check in early since later I will be busy the rest of the day. The colors in the napkin ring are so pretty. Marianne quiet a task to undertake, but you can do it;the recipients will be so happy to have something made especially for them.
> We are suppose to have temps. in the 90's today. I will be in the Ice Skating ring so hopefully it will be a little cooler in there. Marianne, I remember the area around north GA. and how beautiful it is. Hope your mom has a really good day, and ya'll can get the Trailer out for a few days. I miss the days my family went fishing on the weekends at Clarks Hill Dam in Augusta. Love to fish, just don't get to any more. I thankful for the memories that I have so that brings alot of Joy! Hope everyone has a wonderful day-have fun and be safe.
> Dave enjoy all the races and I hope to go back and watch more of the EuroVision. I really, really appreciate all that you do to make the TP a happy place to be. As I was thinking this week about puzzles-maybe we could expand that interest as a TP topic???? Anyone game??? Just an idea.


Thank you so much, I don't do unhappy, it isn't my style.

I'm glad you like the design, it matches the egg cosy:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82274-1.html

and the microphone napkin ring is another variation on the theme:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82709-1.html

I have table accessories for whatever time of day you hold your Eurovision party!

I see if I can come up with a knotty puzzle for knitters, but I'll need a day or two to compose a suitably twisted conundrum, be careful what you wish for!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave We're running into the same problem with the young man who cuts our lawn. He's always in such a hurry said:


> Threaten him with an _Astroturf_ catalogue, that should send cold shivers running up and down his spine!
> 
> Dave


Next time I see him, he's going to get a good talkin' to. We're looking into getting a new lawn mower. When we do, DH is going to "let" me cut the grass!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

Siouxann, I thought since DH was at PAX River, he might have been at Brunswick. We used to stay at their lodging facilities while exploring the area, but due to BRAC it is now closed down completely. I can see why you didn't like it, though, it's a very quiet (should I say dead?) area. The only base left in Maine now is Portsmouth Naval Shipyard, which is a more lively location, and we enjoy staying in their lodging. A suite is only about $60 per night and has a full kitchen, but we prefer eating out.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne 818 - how did the doctors determine that Celebrex was the cause of your mom's problems? I'm taking it and now I'm concerned. There have been ads on the TV about a class action for people taking Celebrex who have had medical issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who takes an anti-inflammatory analgesic needs to have their kidney function monitored with blood and urine tests at least once a year, preferably every six months. If you are on one of these medications then you need to have this done. If your doctor does not do this, then ask him to do this. These medications are called NSAIDS -- Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatory Drugs. They are naproxen, naprosyn, diclofenac (voltarin), celebrex, etc. Usually these medications are taken for arthritic pain and fibromyalgia pain.
> 
> One thing to keep firmly in your mind is that although some people have negative side effects from some medications, not everyone does. I have been taking diclofenac (voltarin) for 20 years without any side effects. My arthitis specialist said that if I have not had side effects from it after all these years, then I likely never would. But I still have my kidney function checked yearly. Last month my doctor said they were in perfect working order.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info - I've had regular tests and nothing is unusual.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, we survived the mountain...! On Tuesday, we went in search of Kwastiyukwa Ruin, on a mesa top somewhere north of here. We left early and two of the kids went with us; we found the path using the GPS unit and off we trekked...we ended up being out 10 hours and covering I don't know how many miles up and then back. Yesterday we spent sleeping and just resting and drinking lots and lots of water. I know I was dehydrated and we were all exhausted, but wow, what a trip (won't do it again, but I can say I've been there now). I encountered my first horned toads in the wild and one even let me pet it--I suspect it hadn't seen people before, this place is so remote. And, while it was thrilling, I doubt very much I'd do it again. My shins still ache (my pedometer registered slightly over 22,000 steps by the end of the day and DD's read 30,000!). I have a few pictures to process/resize and then I'll post a couple. 

Today, I'm sticking close to home and good water!


----------



## dandylion

Hope it will be a riding lawn mower!!!! dandy/sue



DorisT said:


> FireballDave We're running into the same problem with the young man who cuts our lawn. He's always in such a hurry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threaten him with an _Astroturf_ catalogue, that should send cold shivers running up and down his spine!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I see him, he's going to get a good talkin' to. We're looking into getting a new lawn mower. When we do, DH is going to "let" me cut the grass!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

I have a couple of pics now--also, this link gives you the aerial view and the architect's rendition of what the original pueblo looked like.

http://www.dennisrhollowayarchitect.com/Kwastiyukwa.html


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Well, we survived the mountain...! On Tuesday, we went in search of Kwastiyukwa Ruin, on a mesa top somewhere north of here. We left early and two of the kids went with us; we found the path using the GPS unit and off we trekked...we ended up being out 10 hours and covering I don't know how many miles up and then back. Yesterday we spent sleeping and just resting and drinking lots and lots of water. I know I was dehydrated and we were all exhausted, but wow, what a trip (won't do it again, but I can say I've been there now). I encountered my first horned toads in the wild and one even let me pet it--I suspect it hadn't seen people before, this place is so remote. And, while it was thrilling, I doubt very much I'd do it again. My shins still ache (my pedometer registered slightly over 22,000 steps by the end of the day and DD's read 30,000!). I have a few pictures to process/resize and then I'll post a couple.
> 
> Today, I'm sticking close to home and good water!


Wow! that sounds like SOME trek! With the colder weather coming in, and a head cold I am not feeling like too much activity at all. Looking forward to seeing your pics.

Ah! they are above!

How VERY interesting! Appeals to the dormant archaeologist in me- I took several papers in Anthropology while completing my BA, mostly last century. Groan.


----------



## pammie1234

Today is my last day off this week. I am subbing tomorrow, and that will be my last time for this school year. I will be in kindergarten and they have their field day so I will be outside in the afternoon from about 12:30-2:30. It will be hot! I have to put sunscreen on those babies so they won't get burned. I hope I don't forget to put some on myself!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Wow! that sounds like SOME trek! With the colder weather coming in, and a head cold I am not feeling like too much activity at all. Looking forward to seeing your pics.
> 
> Ah! they are above!
> 
> How VERY interesting! Appeals to the dormant archaeologist in me- I took several papers in Anthropology while completing my BA, mostly last century. Groan.


We are moving into summer--and it was pretty hot, too...we probably should have gone earlier when it was cooler, but it is what it is, and yes, it's interesting (supposed to be the biggest ruin in this area). He is a historian with special interest in the Spanish conquest here. I told him next time we need burros! Ha ha.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne 818 - how did the doctors determine that Celebrex was the cause of your mom's problems? I'm taking it and now I'm concerned. There have been ads on the TV about a class action for people taking Celebrex who have had medical issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who takes an anti-inflammatory analgesic needs to have their kidney function monitored with blood and urine tests at least once a year, preferably every six months. If you are on one of these medications then you need to have this done. If your doctor does not do this, then ask him to do this. These medications are called NSAIDS -- Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatory Drugs. They are naproxen, naprosyn, diclofenac (voltarin), celebrex, etc. Usually these medications are taken for arthritic pain and fibromyalgia pain.
> 
> One thing to keep firmly in your mind is that although some people have negative side effects from some medications, not everyone does. I have been taking diclofenac (voltarin) for 20 years without any side effects. My arthitis specialist said that if I have not had side effects from it after all these years, then I likely never would. But I still have my kidney function checked yearly. Last month my doctor said they were in perfect working order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info - I've had regular tests and nothing is unusual.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: Then you are fine right now. Keep up with the regular testing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! that sounds like SOME trek! With the colder weather coming in, and a head cold I am not feeling like too much activity at all. Looking forward to seeing your pics.
> 
> Ah! they are above!
> 
> How VERY interesting! Appeals to the dormant archaeologist in me- I took several papers in Anthropology while completing my BA, mostly last century. Groan.
> 
> 
> 
> We are moving into summer--and it was pretty hot, too...we probably should have gone earlier when it was cooler, but it is what it is, and yes, it's interesting (supposed to be the biggest ruin in this area). He is a historian with special interest in the Spanish conquest here. I told him next time we need burros! Ha ha.
Click to expand...

I would tend to agree with you! that way you could carry enough water to avoid serious dehydration!!! Of course deserts have preserved ruins of many cultures exceptionally well.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Myfanwy, get better soon. A head cold is not very comfortable.

Sorelena, those pics are beautiful!! You must have had a wonderful time.

Yes, I vote for the riding lawn mower for cutting grass too!! Doris, you deserve one. I bought gas for my mower today but the grass is really too wet to cut. I need a couple of days without rain for that to happen! (I need those goats to come and trim my lawn)!

Dave, those cozies and napkin rings look wonderful to set out on a breakfast table!! Does _the Lad_ also knit up your designs or does he just collect them?


----------



## dandylion

Pretty fascinating history, Sorlenna. Great pictures and info, and that they got the eagle in the picture is even better! Thanks for posting these. dandy/sue



Sorlenna said:


> I have a couple of pics now--also, this link gives you the aerial view and the architect's rendition of what the original pueblo looked like.
> 
> http://www.dennisrhollowayarchitect.com/Kwastiyukwa.html


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, get better soon. A head cold is not very comfortable.
> 
> Sorelena, those pics are beautiful!! You must have had a wonderful time.
> 
> Yes, I vote for the riding lawn mower for cutting grass too!! Doris, you deserve one. I bought gas for my mower today but the grass is really too wet to cut. I need a couple of days without rain for that to happen! (I need those goats to come and trim my lawn)!
> 
> Dave, those cozies and napkin rings look wonderful to set out on a breakfast table!! Does _the Lad_ also knit up your designs or does he just collect them?


thanks 5mm's


----------



## Sorlenna

dandylion said:


> Pretty fascinating history, Sorlenna. Great pictures and info, and that they got the eagle in the picture is even better! Thanks for posting these. dandy/sue


Sue, we didn't see any eagles, but when the buzzards started flying around, I looked up and said, "Not today, guys!" Ha ha.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I have a couple of pics now--also, this link gives you the aerial view and the architect's rendition of what the original pueblo looked like.
> 
> http://www.dennisrhollowayarchitect.com/Kwastiyukwa.html


LOVE the pictures!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fascinating history, Sorlenna. Great pictures and info, and that they got the eagle in the picture is even better! Thanks for posting these. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, we didn't see any eagles, but when the buzzards started flying around, I looked up and said, "Not today, guys!" Ha ha.
Click to expand...

Goodness me! I wonder if they just come for a look, or do they have some sense of potential disaster?


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fascinating history, Sorlenna. Great pictures and info, and that they got the eagle in the picture is even better! Thanks for posting these. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, we didn't see any eagles, but when the buzzards started flying around, I looked up and said, "Not today, guys!" Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goodness me! I wonder if they just come for a look, or do they have some sense of potential disaster?
Click to expand...

They are usually out looking around--they get up in the thermals and just glide over the terrain to look for food--sometimes for hours. I kept seeing lizards (my totem), so I took that as a good sign we'd be all right! We generally see buzzards and ravens wherever we go. They are opportunists, for sure, but I don't think they signal doom. 

I hope your cold goes away soon as well!


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, those cozies and napkin rings look wonderful to set out on a breakfast table!! Does _the Lad_ also knit up your designs or does he just collect them?


Thank you, _The Lad_ and some of his friends can knit, he helps when we have a party, as does his best friend. They both like the concept of giving everybody table accessories as mementos, they're quirky fun gifts.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fascinating history, Sorlenna. Great pictures and info, and that they got the eagle in the picture is even better! Thanks for posting these. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, we didn't see any eagles, but when the buzzards started flying around, I looked up and said, "Not today, guys!" Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goodness me! I wonder if they just come for a look, or do they have some sense of potential disaster?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are usually out looking around--they get up in the thermals and just glide over the terrain to look for food--sometimes for hours. I kept seeing lizards (my totem), so I took that as a good sign we'd be all right! We generally see buzzards and ravens wherever we go. They are opportunists, for sure, but I don't think they signal doom.
> 
> I hope your cold goes away soon as well!
Click to expand...

The only dangerous things we have around, apart from the native red back spider, 'katipo' which can be deadly, are all introduced since the Europeans got here. The most dangerous of the lot is the 'pakeha'- white-skinned immigrants!!! We have had an appalling number of deaths caused by trigger happy 'hunters'. I am using something called 'Olbas Oil' with great effect for the cold- have an appointment with the quack later this morning, which I will keep, because I need to raise the issue of my allergies.


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> The only dangerous things we have around, apart from the native red back spider, 'katipo' which can be deadly, are all introduced since the Europeans got here. The most dangerous of the lot is the 'pakeha'- white-skinned immigrants!!! We have had an appalling number of deaths caused by trigger happy 'hunters'. I am using something called 'Olbas Oil' with great effect for the cold- have an appointment with the quack later this morning, which I will keep, because I need to raise the issue of my allergies.


Rattlesnakes do live out there--we keep watch as we go, and with four people, it's usually noisy enough to keep them moving away rather than investigating. A couple of times we heard something suspicious, but those rustles turned out to be grasshoppers' wings in dry leaves. Staying on the trail is a very good idea if there is a trail!

We also saw some spent shells (which should have been picked up, darn litterbugs) but no other people up there--likely turkey hunters from the winter just left them there. There were some people on the riverbank as we were coming back, but we avoided them easily by crossing back in a different spot. The river is shallow enough to wade there and icy cold--which felt great on our tired feet!


----------



## siouxann

What great pictures Sorlenna! Love the little critter, whose name escapes me; must be having yet another senior moment. Although I love the ocean/water, your area of the country is fascinating. I have always wanted to visit there, especially around the Taos area, and to see the balloon lift-offs. Riding in a hot air balloon is still on my 'bucket list'.


----------



## Sorlenna

siouxann said:


> What great pictures Sorlenna! Love the little critter, whose name escapes me; must be having yet another senior moment. Although I love the ocean/water, your area of the country is fascinating. I have always wanted to visit there, especially around the Taos area, and to see the balloon lift-offs. Riding in a hot air balloon is still on my 'bucket list'.


That critter is a horned toad--made my day to see it! It was sitting right in a fire ant mound and eating its fill...anything that eats those ants is a friend of mine!

http://www.balloonfiesta.com/ This link takes you to the Balloon Fiesta info--it's usually in October each year. People do take up visitors for a fee, though we've never done that. Taos is interesting arts-wise, though I've only been there once.


----------



## dandylion

Sorlenna said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fascinating history, Sorlenna. Great pictures and info, and that they got the eagle in the picture is even better! Thanks for posting these. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, we didn't see any eagles, but when the buzzards started flying around, I looked up and said, "Not today, guys!" Ha ha.
Click to expand...

Oh, Well, can it be an eagle in my mind, Sorlenna? That just seems to go with the rest of the picture, please, please, please ?  
Are we both talking about the ancient village pictures? dandy/sue


----------



## Sorlenna

dandylion said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fascinating history, Sorlenna. Great pictures and info, and that they got the eagle in the picture is even better! Thanks for posting these. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, we didn't see any eagles, but when the buzzards started flying around, I looked up and said, "Not today, guys!" Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Well, can it be an eagle in my mind, Sorlenna? That just seems to go with the rest of the picture, please, please, please ?  dandy/sue
Click to expand...

Insert eagles wherever you like, Sue! :mrgreen: And just because I didn't see any doesn't mean they weren't there!


----------



## dandylion

I guess I wasn't quick enough with my edited question. I wondered if we were both talking about the ancient village pictures on the mountain? Sue


----------



## siouxann

Thanks for the link to the balloon site. SOME day I will get there.


----------



## Sorlenna

dandylion said:


> I guess I wasn't quick enough with my edited question. I wondered if we were both talking about the ancient village pictures on the mountain? Sue


The eagle is in the one that the architect posted--I didn't catch any in my photos, but I thought that's what we were talking about. I may still be a bit loopy, though. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the link to the balloon site. SOME day I will get there.


Just noticed your 'signature' have you changed it recently? Can be interpreted in quite a number of ways!!


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> The musical notes will fit on a napkin ring, if you want to wow them!
> 
> Dave


I was reading fast and saw 'key ring' instead of 'napkin ring'. And _that's_ an idea!


----------



## wannabear

Sorlenna said:


> Well, we survived the mountain...! On Tuesday, we went in search of Kwastiyukwa Ruin, on a mesa top somewhere north of here. We left early and two of the kids went with us; we found the path using the GPS unit and off we trekked...we ended up being out 10 hours and covering I don't know how many miles up and then back. Yesterday we spent sleeping and just resting and drinking lots and lots of water. I know I was dehydrated and we were all exhausted, but wow, what a trip (won't do it again, but I can say I've been there now). I encountered my first horned toads in the wild and one even let me pet it--I suspect it hadn't seen people before, this place is so remote. And, while it was thrilling, I doubt very much I'd do it again. My shins still ache (my pedometer registered slightly over 22,000 steps by the end of the day and DD's read 30,000!). I have a few pictures to process/resize and then I'll post a couple.
> 
> Today, I'm sticking close to home and good water!


Does "I've been there now" mean that you did find the ruin? I couldn't carry enough water for a hike like that!


----------



## wannabear

Sorry . . . spoke too soon again.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The musical notes will fit on a napkin ring, if you want to wow them!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading fast and saw 'key ring' instead of 'napkin ring'. And _that's_ an idea!
Click to expand...

could be done. Possibly with embroidery cotton.


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> Sorry . . . spoke too soon again.


No worry--I get ahead of myself a lot.  We nearly didn't find it--wouldn't have if he hadn't had his GPS unit with the area plotted from Google earth. I was amazed at that--we had gone all that way and were about to give up when someone yelled, "Wall!" I wish we'd known, though, how steep the trail really was, and next time we go out, I think I'll take frozen Gatorade or Pedialyte instead of only water (we came very close to running out). Certainly I have no wish to ever get dehydrated like that again. Ugh, that was awful.


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The musical notes will fit on a napkin ring, if you want to wow them!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading fast and saw 'key ring' instead of 'napkin ring'. And _that's_ an idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could be done. Possibly with embroidery cotton.
Click to expand...

Perhaps with fine yarn and small needles, and then just sew up the ends to make a flat piece with no raw edge? I'll bet that would work.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> I have a couple of pics now--also, this link gives you the aerial view and the architect's rendition of what the original pueblo looked like.
> 
> http://www.dennisrhollowayarchitect.com/Kwastiyukwa.html


Fascinating photos. Thank you for taking us along with you by sharing these photos. I'm not sure I could have done that, in fact, I know I couldn't have. A few years ago, yes. So thank you so much. Glad you had some time to recover with water to drink.

Myfanwy, so sorry to hear you have a cold. Hope you are feeling better real soon. Here's to your good health.

5mmdpns, that must be something to have enough heat geothermally to bake bread. I know you can heat water and a home and I would like to do that someday. So you have Icelandic heritage! Hope you get to visit there someday too. Sounds fascinating.


----------



## Poledra65

mjs said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just yanked it out. Fortunately it's easy to get out. Would be nice if there were a use for it after that. We've got an even worse thing that is sticky, and then I recently discovered it gives me contact dermatitis, not in the hands, but where it's hit my wrists.
Click to expand...

Oh, that sticky stuff sucks sooo bad. We have it here and I too end up with a rash and itching and actual burning. Poison Ivy on the other hand, I can rip out by the handful and it doesn't bother me in the least, go figure.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The musical notes will fit on a napkin ring, if you want to wow them!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading fast and saw 'key ring' instead of 'napkin ring'. And _that's_ an idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could be done. Possibly with embroidery cotton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps with fine yarn and small needles, and then just sew up the ends to make a flat piece with no raw edge? I'll bet that would work.
Click to expand...

I was thinking of one of those tags, that come apart, the design would adapt well to embroidery aswell- provided Dave approves! Is he online? have not checked. He is often up late!


----------



## daralene

DorisT said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful flowers, how did you get the framing, how beautiful and fanciful. Love your garden.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cmaliza , Joe and anyone who commented. Haven't gotten to read all the comments yet. I have Iphoto and you can go into your photo and add a border in black or white. Black is pretty too for lots of photos. I can also make them look old fashioned. I will do one for you. Now let's see if the sepia shows up:
> Awww, thanks all. I see there were more comments. So glad you enjoyed my bouquet for you. I like to bring flowers to the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful photos, daralene. At first, I thought it was your garden.
Click to expand...

The first photos were of my garden, but the second ones were of Sonnenberg Gardens where wealthy people used to lie, but is now a place you can go visit. The bridge is in the Asian gardens.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of pics now--also, this link gives you the aerial view and the architect's rendition of what the original pueblo looked like.
> 
> http://www.dennisrhollowayarchitect.com/Kwastiyukwa.html
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating photos. Thank you for taking us along with you by sharing these photos. I'm not sure I could have done that, in fact, I know I couldn't have. A few years ago, yes. So thank you so much. Glad you had some time to recover with water to drink.
> 
> Myfanwy, so sorry to hear you have a cold. Hope you are feeling better real soon. Here's to your good health.
> 
> 5mmdpns, that must be something to have enough heat geothermally to bake bread. I know you can heat water and a home and I would like to do that someday. So you have Icelandic heritage! Hope you get to visit there someday too. Sounds fascinating.
Click to expand...

thanks Daralene! must dash for the bus, appointment with the Quack.


----------



## wannabear

I have a keyring in counted cross stitch done by one of the daughters, and it's inside a plastic thingy made for that purpose. It was most likely a kit. Of course I've never used it because it was a gift from my child - it's funny how we do that.


----------



## daralene

thanks Daralene! must dash for the bus, appointment with the Quack.

Myfanwy, hope there's something he could do, but I know colds are hard ones to cope with. DH and I have quite a routine when one starts and we often stop it in its tracks. Here's hoping the Quack does some good quacking. Feel better!! Or at least I hope you can rest and take care of yourself while you recover.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that sticky stuff sucks sooo bad. We have it here and I too end up with a rash and itching and actual burning. Poison Ivy on the other hand, I can rip out by the handful and it doesn't bother me in the least, go figure.


I don't react to poison ivy, either--but there is something in my backyard that gives me hives and swelling and itch. I suspect it's the green part of those nuisance trees--which is why I wore long sleeves and gloves when I went after them this year. And, much to my joy, they are not coming back now that I've dug out the roots (though I still have a root or two to get). I *hope* I can get some indigenous plant life set up out there, and it does look as if the Virginia creeper is coming back, so perhaps that wall won't be ugly forever.

My basil sprouts have died off, for some unknown reason, though. I've gone from having 5 to having one...but I will try and start more, and I can probably put them in the windowsill and they'll do all right. We shall see--I never give up!


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The musical notes will fit on a napkin ring, if you want to wow them!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading fast and saw 'key ring' instead of 'napkin ring'. And _that's_ an idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could be done. Possibly with embroidery cotton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps with fine yarn and small needles, and then just sew up the ends to make a flat piece with no raw edge? I'll bet that would work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking of one of those tags, that come apart, the design would adapt well to embroidery aswell- provided Dave approves! Is he online? have not checked. He is often up late!
Click to expand...

I've been merrily _Eurovisioning_, second semi-final tonight, fantastic show! We're just about to have a game of _Eurovision Trivial Pursuit_, this will be a real battle between booze and memory!

Of course you can use my motifs any way you want. Key rings come out great using mercerised cotton and 3mm or 3.25mm needles by the way.

Or you can try my luggage tag, rows 32 onwards are an I-cord.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The musical notes will fit on a napkin ring, if you want to wow them!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading fast and saw 'key ring' instead of 'napkin ring'. And _that's_ an idea!
Click to expand...

A coaster is an other idea for them.


----------



## mjs

Poledra65 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Watership Down, the rabbits come to a bean field and it smells wonderful to them. They know from the smell that they cannot eat them, but that the smell will hide them, so they can rest above ground. That's how I feel about nightshades. I love the smell of tomato vines, petunia vines, all those things, but of course I can't eat them. Datura? That's Jimpson Weed, right? Hallucinogenic. Also smells wonderful at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's another name for datura--imagine my shock when (after spending my childhood ridding gardens and fields of that stuff) I moved here and found people growing it in their yards for "pretty decoration." Morning glory (someone else mentioned) was also a nuisance weed in our gardens. I remember having to break and unwind those things from garden plants for hours! It all depends on how you look at/learn a thing, doesn't it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're talking about bindweed, which is not exactly what we grow as morning glories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs - do you know of a cure for bindweed? My gardens are covered in it and I spend hours trying to get rid of it. I would be so grateful if someone could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just yanked it out. Fortunately it's easy to get out. Would be nice if there were a use for it after that. We've got an even worse thing that is sticky, and then I recently discovered it gives me contact dermatitis, not in the hands, but where it's hit my wrists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that sticky stuff sucks sooo bad. We have it here and I too end up with a rash and itching and actual burning. Poison Ivy on the other hand, I can rip out by the handful and it doesn't bother me in the least, go figure.
Click to expand...

I have not had a problem with poison ivy either, but I try not to tempt fate.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI.....tomorrow, 5/23, is the birthday of Carolus Linnaeus (1707)....gardeners salute! Also, yesterday, Victoria Day in Canada was also the unofficial beginning of the planting season for Canada....salutations to our neighbors to the north!
> 
> One more.....this is International Pickle Week. Sam, remember the pickle-cheese-peanut butter sandwiches many tea parties ago? Have one in honor of the pickle.
> 
> It's a gloomy day, but I have FINALLY caught up with the postings! wheew! time for a cocktail!
> later....Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Any non-alcoholic suggestions?!! There is a family tendency to alcoholism, and I try to be very strict with myself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! Any juice..."spiked" with soda water for fizz. When I'm really thirsty I like 1/2 OJ and 1/2 ginger ale. Enjoy.
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

mmm...I like that too, or cranberry juice and either squirt or another really citrusy soda.


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna, what a hike! Your fatigue showed through your post and I felt it, too. Exciting find, though. So these ruins are larger than the ones in Mesa Verde National Park? We've been there and they're impressive, but we got close by car. :thumbup:

No warts developing yet from petting the toad? :lol:


----------



## DorisT

daralene said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful flowers, how did you get the framing, how beautiful and fanciful. Love your garden.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cmaliza , Joe and anyone who commented. Haven't gotten to read all the comments yet. I have Iphoto and you can go into your photo and add a border in black or white. Black is pretty too for lots of photos. I can also make them look old fashioned. I will do one for you. Now let's see if the sepia shows up:
> Awww, thanks all. I see there were more comments. So glad you enjoyed my bouquet for you. I like to bring flowers to the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful photos, daralene. At first, I thought it was your garden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first photos were of my garden, but the second ones were of Sonnenberg Gardens where wealthy people used to lie, but is now a place you can go visit. The bridge is in the Asian gardens.
Click to expand...

Yes, Daralene, I knew the first photos were of your garden, so I assumed the others were, too, until I read the captions. Where is Sonnenberg Gardens? Reminds me of Japanese gardens in Kyoto, very restful.


----------



## Poledra65

Doris, I love your garden idea, genius. spelling doesn't look right on that, but you know what I mean.


----------



## carol's gifts

Sorlenna said:


> I have a couple of pics now--also, this link gives you the aerial view and the architect's rendition of what the original pueblo looked like.
> 
> http://www.dennisrhollowayarchitect.com/Kwastiyukwa.html


Beautiful scenery pictures!! thanks for sharing. Another trip taken from our easy chair!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we survived the mountain...! On Tuesday, we went in search of Kwastiyukwa Ruin, on a mesa top somewhere north of here. We left early and two of the kids went with us; we found the path using the GPS unit and off we trekked...we ended up being out 10 hours and covering I don't know how many miles up and then back. Yesterday we spent sleeping and just resting and drinking lots and lots of water. I know I was dehydrated and we were all exhausted, but wow, what a trip (won't do it again, but I can say I've been there now). I encountered my first horned toads in the wild and one even let me pet it--I suspect it hadn't seen people before, this place is so remote. And, while it was thrilling, I doubt very much I'd do it again. My shins still ache (my pedometer registered slightly over 22,000 steps by the end of the day and DD's read 30,000!). I have a few pictures to process/resize and then I'll post a couple.
> 
> Today, I'm sticking close to home and good water!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! that sounds like SOME trek! With the colder weather coming in, and a head cold I am not feeling like too much activity at all. Looking forward to seeing your pics.
> 
> Ah! they are above!
> 
> How VERY interesting! Appeals to the dormant archaeologist in me- I took several papers in Anthropology while completing my BA, mostly last century. Groan.
Click to expand...

myfanwy--at least you can still remember doing it!!HAHAH


----------



## daralene

Doris T, Sonnenberg Gardens is in Canandaigua, NY. That is the Fingerlakes area. Here are a couple more in the Japanese Garden. I used to take my son there when he was little. Just went there last summer with a girlfriend and thoroughly enjoyed it. There are only 100 Japanese Tea Houses left in America. They used it as a playhouse for the children. It needs restoration now and until the roof is restored you can't go through it.

I sure loved the photos of that ruin in New Mexico. What an excursion that was. I got exhausted and dehydrated just looking at that climb in that heat, but I'm sure it was worth it!!


----------



## Sorlenna

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, what a hike! Your fatigue showed through your post and I felt it, too. Exciting find, though. So these ruins are larger than the ones in Mesa Verde National Park? We've been there and they're impressive, but we got close by car. :thumbup:
> 
> No warts developing yet from petting the toad? :lol:


I still feel a bit worn--slept probably 18 of the 24 hours yesterday--! According to the information we have, it is supposed to be the largest, though who really know with everything that hasn't been found?

And nah, that toad won't give me anything but luck. I love 'em!


----------



## Sorlenna

Daralene, that garden is gorgeous! I'd love to visit there sometime.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, that garden is gorgeous! I'd love to visit there sometime.


Well, if you ever go let me know and we will have to have Tea.


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> Doris T, Sonnenberg Gardens is in Canandaigua, NY. That is the Fingerlakes area. Here are a couple more in the Japanese Garden. I used to take my son there when he was little. Just went there last summer with a girlfriend and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I sure loved the photos of that ruin in New Mexico. What an excursion that was. I got exhausted and dehydrated just looking at that climb in that heat, but I'm sure it was worth it!!


Those are gorgeous. It isn't all that far from where I live.


----------



## BarbaraSD

DorisT said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm day today at 91 degrees in San Diego. I think we have one field of pick your own strawberries. Used to have all kinds of strawberry fields in Anaheim, CA until the farms decided it was more fun selling the land to developers and take the money and run. Encinitas (San Diego County) used to be called the "flower capital of the world," but again, the land was sold to developers. The Eckes still have their pointsettia ranches but that's about all for flower growing in north San Diego County.
> 
> 
> 
> Our older son lives in Encinitas and has for many years, but he never mentioned that it is the "flower capital of the world." Hmmmm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> We moved to the Carlsbad/Encinitas area in 1974 just as the big housing boom started. All that land between La Costa Avenue and Encinitas Blvd used to be open fields and now covered with homes and shopping centers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's on Meadow Vista Way -- is that anywhere near you? I get lost every time we go there to visit, but it's a really pretty area. He has been working for Qualcom, but is retiring the end of this month (at the age of 53, lucky guy), will be renting his house, and is registered for a 9-month course in Fine Woodworking, his hobby, at a college North of San Francisco. He loves working with wood and may find it to be profitable as a home based business some day. He has seen pieces that some of the students have made in class and says they sell in the thousands. In the last few years he has made lots of furniture, cabinets, etc., for their house. If it were my house, I'd hate to leave it. He has been there about 20 years.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~

I'm familiar with Meadow Vista Way, but I'm now some distance from Encinitas, presently living in Escondido. Has your son ever submitted any of his woodwork at the Del Mar Fair (now known as the San Diego County Fair --bah!)? It may be a way of increasing his business once he begins. Next time you visit your son you should check out the two yarn stores in Encinitas. One is called Black Sheep and the other is Common Threads. Both are on Highway 101.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of pics now--also, this link gives you the aerial view and the architect's rendition of what the original pueblo looked like.
> 
> http://www.dennisrhollowayarchitect.com/Kwastiyukwa.html
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating photos. Thank you for taking us along with you by sharing these photos. I'm not sure I could have done that, in fact, I know I couldn't have. A few years ago, yes. So thank you so much. Glad you had some time to recover with water to drink.
> 
> Myfanwy, so sorry to hear you have a cold. Hope you are feeling better real soon. Here's to your good health.
> 
> 5mmdpns, that must be something to have enough heat geothermally to bake bread. I know you can heat water and a home and I would like to do that someday. So you have Icelandic heritage! Hope you get to visit there someday too. Sounds fascinating.
Click to expand...

I would love to tramp around Iceland someday and see the stuff of where I came from. It is surprising that the population of Iceland is about five hundred thousand. We have cities that have more people than that!! Winnipeg, Manitoba is not a large city but still has more people than the country of Iceland does!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Finally made it home about one hour ago. Had a nice afternoon with GC-it sure was cooler in the ice arena than outside. Here at 6:15pm the tv says the temp. is 91Degrees. the wind has blown like crazy today. If I had been a small person it probably would have blown me into Kansas!!!

My DIL said yesterday after my son came home from work and they had supper; he went and bought some worms and took my GS fishing at a pond close to their home. My GS caught his first fish and was sooooo excited. He came home and told his mom that was the best day of his life!!! He's such a Joy and fun to be with. We went to DQ for ice cream after skating and when he got out of the car, he rushed ahead and held the door open for these three senior citizens coming out. He's always been thoughtful that way. Can you tell--I am soo proud of him. My GD has been being coached by two different coaches. The male coach judges competitions and trained olympic skaters in his younger days. He is very impressed by her attention skills and desire to do her best. She has been training with him about one month. Fred is always glad when I get back home on the days the VA lady is here. She's very nice to him, but he's always at ease once I'm home. Then I had to go grocery shopping and another stop to get dog food and bird food. I had bought a suet for the woodpecker that comes around. Fred told me to look outside. There must have been 12 puple marlins on that little cage. I shooed them away. They have other food . 
Aftr being in that heat I am relaxing with a nice cold glass of ice water!!! Hope everyone has a wonderful evening.


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> Those are gorgeous. It isn't all that far from where I live.


Have you ever been there? It is lovely. You can also take the steamboat at the top of the lake in the summer. Have lunch at Bristol Harbour (hotel there too) in the hills overlooking the lake or at a hotel with a lovely restaurant right on the lake behind the Culinary Institute. There are also some fun small stores on the main street there. Of course visiting the hundreds of wineries in the Fingerlakes is fun too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are gorgeous. It isn't all that far from where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been there? It is lovely. You can also take the steamboat at the top of the lake in the summer. Have lunch at Bristol Harbour (hotel there too) in the hills overlooking the lake or at a hotel with a lovely restaurant right on the lake behind the Culinary Institute. There are also some fun small stores on the main street there. Of course visiting the hundreds of wineries in the Fingerlakes is fun too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

No I have never been there. I have toured the wineries in the Finger Lakes though.


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are gorgeous. It isn't all that far from where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been there? It is lovely. You can also take the steamboat at the top of the lake in the summer. Have lunch at Bristol Harbour (hotel there too) in the hills overlooking the lake or at a hotel with a lovely restaurant right on the lake behind the Culinary Institute. There are also some fun small stores on the main street there. Of course visiting the hundreds of wineries in the Fingerlakes is fun too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have never been there. I have toured the wineries in the Finger Lakes though.
Click to expand...

If you can't do it all then the wineries get my first vote too!!! They have a wine and cheese tour on the one lake once a year, a wine and herb tour on another lake. Each lake seems to have something special. Some do these twice a year in the spring and fall. The herb tour has a food made with an herb (you get a small taste) that goes with the wine sample given at that winery and you have a tray that fills up with herb plants from each winery you visit. Mind you, you need a designated driver.


----------



## siouxann

What a small country! I used to vacation every summer in the Finger Lakes, on Keuka Lake near Penn Yan. It is such a lovely area. I haven't been up there in probably 5-6 years, and really miss it.


----------



## dandylion

Dave, love the luggage tag. very nice! Sue


----------



## pammie1234

I may try to make a luggage tag for my DD's trip. I have until June 7!


----------



## Ezenby

Wonderful pictures. Such a large area and stayed hidden from the Spanish. Will read more about this because we have traveled thru New Mexico and visited many of these sites. THanks for posting.



Sorlenna said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fascinating history, Sorlenna. Great pictures and info, and that they got the eagle in the picture is even better! Thanks for posting these. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, we didn't see any eagles, but when the buzzards started flying around, I looked up and said, "Not today, guys!" Ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of pics now--also, this link gives you the aerial view and the architect's rendition of what the original pueblo looked like.
> 
> http://www.dennisrhollowayarchitect.com/Kwastiyukwa.html
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating photos. Thank you for taking us along with you by sharing these photos. I'm not sure I could have done that, in fact, I know I couldn't have. A few years ago, yes. So thank you so much. Glad you had some time to recover with water to drink.
> 
> Myfanwy, so sorry to hear you have a cold. Hope you are feeling better real soon. Here's to your good health.
> 
> 5mmdpns, that must be something to have enough heat geothermally to bake bread. I know you can heat water and a home and I would like to do that someday. So you have Icelandic heritage! Hope you get to visit there someday too. Sounds fascinating.
Click to expand...

Should be doing housework, but somtimes you need to relax aswell, and KP is good for that! Quack says my olbas oil is working, we got distracted by other rather more important issues! [which I will refrain from elaborating on in public forum!!!]


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> thanks Daralene! must dash for the bus, appointment with the Quack.
> 
> Myfanwy, hope there's something he could do, but I know colds are hard ones to cope with. DH and I have quite a routine when one starts and we often stop it in its tracks. Here's hoping the Quack does some good quacking. Feel better!! Or at least I hope you can rest and take care of yourself while you recover.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The musical notes will fit on a napkin ring, if you want to wow them!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading fast and saw 'key ring' instead of 'napkin ring'. And _that's_ an idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could be done. Possibly with embroidery cotton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps with fine yarn and small needles, and then just sew up the ends to make a flat piece with no raw edge? I'll bet that would work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking of one of those tags, that come apart, the design would adapt well to embroidery aswell- provided Dave approves! Is he online? have not checked. He is often up late!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been merrily _Eurovisioning_, second semi-final tonight, fantastic show! We're just about to have a game of _Eurovision Trivial Pursuit_, this will be a real battle between booze and memory!
> 
> Of course you can use my motifs any way you want. Key rings come out great using mercerised cotton and 3mm or 3.25mm needles by the way.
> 
> Or you can try my luggage tag, rows 32 onwards are an I-cord.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave! what a brilliant idea, wish I had seen that, before I did my big trip, last year!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI.....tomorrow, 5/23, is the birthday of Carolus Linnaeus (1707)....gardeners salute! Also, yesterday, Victoria Day in Canada was also the unofficial beginning of the planting season for Canada....salutations to our neighbors to the north!
> 
> One more.....this is International Pickle Week. Sam, remember the pickle-cheese-peanut butter sandwiches many tea parties ago? Have one in honor of the pickle.
> 
> It's a gloomy day, but I have FINALLY caught up with the postings! wheew! time for a cocktail!
> later....Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Any non-alcoholic suggestions?!! There is a family tendency to alcoholism, and I try to be very strict with myself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! Any juice..."spiked" with soda water for fizz. When I'm really thirsty I like 1/2 OJ and 1/2 ginger ale. Enjoy.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmm...I like that too, or cranberry juice and either squirt or another really citrusy soda.
Click to expand...

today for tomorrow's celebration I have bought in Sprite and orange and pineapple Fanta, some Bundaberg lemon lime and bitters [this is Australian made and the best in my opinion] and some real orange juice- at vast expense!!! the makings of a couple of pizzas- one to coeliac requirements, and also coeliac approved, home made sausage rolls.


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - what are you celebrating tomorrow?

sam



myfanwytoday for tomorrow's celebration I have bought in Sprite and orange and pineapple Fanta said:


> and some real orange juice- at vast expense!!! the makings of a couple of pizzas- one to coeliac requirements, and also coeliac approved, home made sausage rolls.


----------



## BarbaraSD

That's the same Mission Valley that floods every time we get a lot of rain. All that area was built on the riverbed.



Ezenby said:


> Wow...I remember driving through Mission Valley on a two lane road to the beach. Mission Valley covered with farms and there really was water in the San Diego River. Family home was in El Cajon on Mollison with many farms and dairies. Guess that tells my age....yep..an oldie.
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm day today at 91 degrees in San Diego. I think we have one field of pick your own strawberries. Used to have all kinds of strawberry fields in Anaheim, CA until the farms decided it was more fun selling the land to developers and take the money and run. Encinitas (San Diego County) used to be called the "flower capital of the world," but again, the land was sold to developers. The Eckes still have their pointsettia ranches but that's about all for flower growing in north San Diego County.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> I have a keyring in counted cross stitch done by one of the daughters, and it's inside a plastic thingy made for that purpose. It was most likely a kit. Of course I've never used it because it was a gift from my child - it's funny how we do that.


The best place to buy this sort of thing is photographic supplies shops, they're much cheaper than craft stores and tend to have a better range of plastic encapsulation novelties.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> Doris T, Sonnenberg Gardens is in Canandaigua, NY. That is the Fingerlakes area. Here are a couple more in the Japanese Garden. I used to take my son there when he was little. Just went there last summer with a girlfriend and thoroughly enjoyed it. There are only 100 Japanese Tea Houses left in America. They used it as a playhouse for the children. It needs restoration now and until the roof is restored you can't go through it.
> 
> I sure loved the photos of that ruin in New Mexico. What an excursion that was. I got exhausted and dehydrated just looking at that climb in that heat, but I'm sure it was worth it!!


Fantastic pics, I love seeing all these wonderful places!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> I would love to tramp around Iceland someday and see the stuff of where I came from. It is surprising that the population of Iceland is about five hundred thousand. We have cities that have more people than that!! Winnipeg, Manitoba is not a large city but still has more people than the country of Iceland does!!


If you fly over the _Old Herring Pond_ on Icelandair, you can have a free stop-over in Iceland. Great place to visit away from the midge season, pack jungle-strength insect-repellent this time of year, you'll need it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Dave, love the luggage tag. very nice! Sue


Thank you, for anyone interested, here are the full instructions.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I may try to make a luggage tag for my DD's trip. I have until June 7!


It's an easy one, have fun making it and tell her to take lots of pics for us all to 'ooh' and 'aah' over!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we survived the mountain...! On Tuesday, we went in search of Kwastiyukwa Ruin, on a mesa top somewhere north of here. We left early and two of the kids went with us; we found the path using the GPS unit and off we trekked...we ended up being out 10 hours and covering I don't know how many miles up and then back. Yesterday we spent sleeping and just resting and drinking lots and lots of water. I know I was dehydrated and we were all exhausted, but wow, what a trip (won't do it again, but I can say I've been there now). I encountered my first horned toads in the wild and one even let me pet it--I suspect it hadn't seen people before, this place is so remote. And, while it was thrilling, I doubt very much I'd do it again. My shins still ache (my pedometer registered slightly over 22,000 steps by the end of the day and DD's read 30,000!). I have a few pictures to process/resize and then I'll post a couple.
> 
> Today, I'm sticking close to home and good water!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! that sounds like SOME trek! With the colder weather coming in, and a head cold I am not feeling like too much activity at all. Looking forward to seeing your pics.
> 
> Ah! they are above!
> 
> How VERY interesting! Appeals to the dormant archaeologist in me- I took several papers in Anthropology while completing my BA, mostly last century. Groan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy--at least you can still remember doing it!!HAHAH
Click to expand...

It was so very interesting, we had a Professor from the States, who had done some 'ground breaking' work, bringing Archaeology here into the 20th century. A much respected Archaeologist did one hell of a lot of damage, bringing in bulldozers to sites in sand, and there by destroyed extremely fragile sites, but 'c'est la vie'.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> myfanwy - what are you celebrating tomorrow?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwytoday for tomorrow's celebration I have bought in Sprite and orange and pineapple Fanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> and some real orange juice- at vast expense!!! the makings of a couple of pizzas- one to coeliac requirements, and also coeliac approved, home made sausage rolls.
Click to expand...

Fale and I are re-taking our vows tomorrow, and then he is taking steps to put his alcoholic past behind him. I am very proud of him. He gave up smoking some years before I met him, so I reckon he is strong enough to give away the booze.
For some, abstinence is the only path.


----------



## FireballDave

Well Azerbaijan really has thrown everything, includng the kitchen sink, into staging this year's Eurovision Song Contest, last night's semi-final was spectacular. As to who will win, it's a real puzzle this year, there are so many good songs!

The boys were really disappointed this testosterone-charged ditty from Belarus didn't make it through, they've been raucously singing it for weeks!






Sadly Valentina Monetta's bouncy entry _The Social Network Song_ representing San Marino, was eliminated from the first semi-final:






perhaps the clever lyrics were a bit too close to the mark for some, it put me in mind of KP though!

But there's still lots of frothy fun in the contest, Jedwood are back, looking like oven-ready chickens and making a splash with this bit of nonsense, true Eurovision fun!






But one of my favourites is also through to the final, I love Ott Lepland's highly emotional _Kuula_ representing Estonia, he got my vote!






Can't wait for the final!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - what are you celebrating tomorrow?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwytoday for tomorrow's celebration I have bought in Sprite and orange and pineapple Fanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> and some real orange juice- at vast expense!!! the makings of a couple of pizzas- one to coeliac requirements, and also coeliac approved, home made sausage rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fale and I are re-taking our vows tomorrow, and then he is taking steps to put his alcoholic past behind him. I am very proud of him. He gave up smoking some years before I met him, so I reckon he is strong enough to give away the booze.
> For some, abstinence is the only path.
Click to expand...

How romantic for you . I wishing Fale good luck as I know it can be a hard at times.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> Fale and I are re-taking our vows tomorrow, and then he is taking steps to put his alcoholic past behind him. I am very proud of him. He gave up smoking some years before I met him, so I reckon he is strong enough to give away the booze.
> For some, abstinence is the only path.


Hope you have a wonderful day and that everything goes well for you both.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Well Azerbaijan really has thrown everything, includng the kitchen sink, into staging this year's Eurovision Song Contest, last night's semi-final was spectacular. As to who will win, it's a real puzzle this year, there are so many good songs!
> 
> The boys were really disappointed this testosterone-charged ditty from Belarus didn't make it through, they've been raucously singing it for weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Valentina Monetta's bouncy entry _The Social Network Song_ representing San Marino, was eliminated from the first semi-final:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the clever lyrics were a bit too close to the mark for some, it put me in mind of KP though!
> 
> But there's still lots of frothy fun in the contest, Jedwood are back, looking like oven-ready chickens and making a splash with this bit of nonsense, true Eurovision fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one of my favourites is also through to the final, I love Ott Lepland's highly emotional _Kuula_ representing Estonia, he got my vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the final!
> 
> Dave


Jamie has become a Utube junkie the past couple weeks. She has discovered that a few of her friends watch eurovision so she is catching up.

The Social Network Song definitely should had made it.

I can't wait for the finals either will be very interesting.


----------



## darowil

I have an Azabijani dish cooking in the oven. Piti- lamb sterw with chickpeas http://www.news.az/recipes/22613 Not sure that it will be all that tasty, not much seasoning and lots of added fat -like 200 gm (7ozs)!. BUt as it is for tomorrow nights Eurovision party (don't know if its while it is on or just an excuse) I decided to do close to the recipe rather than as I would think. Any leftovers I can add some seasoning to and hope the fat isn't to inedible, ignore my waistline! or cholesterol levels.Also going to do Firni- a rice pudding made from rice flour rather than rice http://www.news.az/recipes/22386 looks more like Ground Rice than rice pudding. I am out most of tomorrow so need to be organised, not something I am too good at. I'm so organised I now need to go back downstairs and find my knitting which is for tomorrow night. Fortunately I only have an extremely easy piece left and will be able to do it while I am out tomorrow.
Will try listening to thiese links of yours Dave, but our intenet speed has been dropped for the next few days as we over run our limit so I suspect it won't cope with the slow speed. Need to keep them for MOnday if that is the case. No go, plays 5 seconds and then spends the next 15 downloading!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Azerbaijan really has thrown everything, includng the kitchen sink, into staging this year's Eurovision Song Contest, last night's semi-final was spectacular. As to who will win, it's a real puzzle this year, there are so many good songs!
> 
> The boys were really disappointed this testosterone-charged ditty from Belarus didn't make it through, they've been raucously singing it for weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Valentina Monetta's bouncy entry _The Social Network Song_ representing San Marino, was eliminated from the first semi-final:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the clever lyrics were a bit too close to the mark for some, it put me in mind of KP though!
> 
> But there's still lots of frothy fun in the contest, Jedwood are back, looking like oven-ready chickens and making a splash with this bit of nonsense, true Eurovision fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one of my favourites is also through to the final, I love Ott Lepland's highly emotional _Kuula_ representing Estonia, he got my vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the final!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie has become a Utube junkie the past couple weeks. She has discovered that a few of her friends watch eurovision so she is catching up.
> 
> The Social Network Song definitely should had made it.
> 
> I can't wait for the finals either will be very interesting.
Click to expand...

Eurovision is so much fun, the boys have a little task waiting when they arrive this evening, de-nuding Canada's forests by printing out score-cards, flags and bunting for tomorrow, that should keep them busy for an hour, or three!

It all adds to the fun!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fale and I are re-taking our vows tomorrow, and then he is taking steps to put his alcoholic past behind him. I am very proud of him. He gave up smoking some years before I met him, so I reckon he is strong enough to give away the booze.
> For some, abstinence is the only path.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day and that everything goes well for you both.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

thanks Dave! it is proving a good chance to catch up with friends, and family, I have to go and rest now- it is 10.00pm, Friday, and I need to get the bread underway later for the pizza bases- for my famous seafood pizza, and my coeliac neighbour and I have decided a gluten-free quiche is the way to go for her- I am also aiming at gluten free sausage rolls, with a baking powder pastry [will have to figure that- a standard short pastry may work- the starches are Rice, Maize and tapioca, with the guar gum included!] m.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I have an Azabijani dish cooking in the oven. Piti- lamb sterw with chickpeas http://www.news.az/recipes/22613 Not sure that it will be all that tasty, not much seasoning and lots of added fat -like 200 gm (7ozs)!. BUt as it is for tomorrow nights Eurovision party (don't know if its while it is on or just an excuse) I decided to do close to the recipe rather than as I would think. Any leftovers I can add some seasoning to and hope the fat isn't to inedible, ignore my waistline! or cholesterol levels.Also going to do Firni- a rice pudding made from rice flour rather than rice http://www.news.az/recipes/22386 looks more like Ground Rice than rice pudding. I am out most of tomorrow so need to be organised, not something I am too good at. I'm so organised I now need to go back downstairs and find my knitting which is for tomorrow night. Fortunately I only have an extremely easy piece left and will be able to do it while I am out tomorrow.
> Will try listening to thiese links of yours Dave, but our intenet speed has been dropped for the next few days as we over run our limit so I suspect it won't cope with the slow speed. Need to keep them for MOnday if that is the case. No go, plays 5 seconds and then spends the next 15 downloading!


groan!!! should mention that the latter is to the broadband comment , not a comment on your cooking!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I have an Azabijani dish cooking in the oven. Piti- lamb sterw with chickpeas http://www.news.az/recipes/22613 Not sure that it will be all that tasty, not much seasoning and lots of added fat -like 200 gm (7ozs)!. BUt as it is for tomorrow nights Eurovision party (don't know if its while it is on or just an excuse) I decided to do close to the recipe rather than as I would think. Any leftovers I can add some seasoning to and hope the fat isn't to inedible, ignore my waistline! or cholesterol levels.Also going to do Firni- a rice pudding made from rice flour rather than rice http://www.news.az/recipes/22386 looks more like Ground Rice than rice pudding. I am out most of tomorrow so need to be organised, not something I am too good at. I'm so organised I now need to go back downstairs and find my knitting which is for tomorrow night. Fortunately I only have an extremely easy piece left and will be able to do it while I am out tomorrow.
> Will try listening to thiese links of yours Dave, but our intenet speed has been dropped for the next few days as we over run our limit so I suspect it won't cope with the slow speed. Need to keep them for MOnday if that is the case. No go, plays 5 seconds and then spends the next 15 downloading!


They both look pretty good. I may just give them a try. The grandsons will be here tomorrow it will be a new food for them to try.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - what are you celebrating tomorrow?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwytoday for tomorrow's celebration I have bought in Sprite and orange and pineapple Fanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> and some real orange juice- at vast expense!!! the makings of a couple of pizzas- one to coeliac requirements, and also coeliac approved, home made sausage rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fale and I are re-taking our vows tomorrow, and then he is taking steps to put his alcoholic past behind him. I am very proud of him. He gave up smoking some years before I met him, so I reckon he is strong enough to give away the booze.
> For some, abstinence is the only path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How romantic for you . I wishing Fale good luck as I know it can be a hard at times.
Click to expand...

thanks NanaCaren, I am not expecting miracles, but it is a step in the right direction!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Azerbaijan really has thrown everything, includng the kitchen sink, into staging this year's Eurovision Song Contest, last night's semi-final was spectacular. As to who will win, it's a real puzzle this year, there are so many good songs!
> 
> The boys were really disappointed this testosterone-charged ditty from Belarus didn't make it through, they've been raucously singing it for weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Valentina Monetta's bouncy entry _The Social Network Song_ representing San Marino, was eliminated from the first semi-final:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the clever lyrics were a bit too close to the mark for some, it put me in mind of KP though!
> 
> But there's still lots of frothy fun in the contest, Jedwood are back, looking like oven-ready chickens and making a splash with this bit of nonsense, true Eurovision fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one of my favourites is also through to the final, I love Ott Lepland's highly emotional _Kuula_ representing Estonia, he got my vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the final!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie has become a Utube junkie the past couple weeks. She has discovered that a few of her friends watch eurovision so she is catching up.
> 
> The Social Network Song definitely should had made it.
> 
> I can't wait for the finals either will be very interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eurovision is so much fun, the boys have a little task waiting when they arrive this evening, de-nuding Canada's forests by printing out score-cards, flags and bunting for tomorrow, that should keep them busy for an hour, or three!
> 
> It all adds to the fun!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

If it were my house the time it takes to complete the task would depend on how many are helping. At times they get distracted and forget what they started. It's mostly the girls, oh wait, no, the boys do too they end up outside.

Are we going to have any traditional Azabijani receipts posted on the new Tea Party tonight? Speaking of receipts the Eldder Flowers are in full bloom. The fritters got a thumbs up from the teens of the house.


----------



## daralene

siouxann said:


> What a small country! I used to vacation every summer in the Finger Lakes, on Keuka Lake near Penn Yan. It is such a lovely area. I haven't been up there in probably 5-6 years, and really miss it.


Keuka Lake is so beautiful. I have stayed at the Esperanza Mansion there and the view is gorgeous. I also love the little village at the bottom of the lake. Think it is Hammondsport. Only two restaurants, but they are both good. There is a Mennonite restaurant near Penn Yann that my husband likes and gets their Wienerschnitzel.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - what are you celebrating tomorrow?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwytoday for tomorrow's celebration I have bought in Sprite and orange and pineapple Fanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> and some real orange juice- at vast expense!!! the makings of a couple of pizzas- one to coeliac requirements, and also coeliac approved, home made sausage rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fale and I are re-taking our vows tomorrow, and then he is taking steps to put his alcoholic past behind him. I am very proud of him. He gave up smoking some years before I met him, so I reckon he is strong enough to give away the booze.
> For some, abstinence is the only path.
Click to expand...

Wonderful Myfanwy. What a special time, re-taking your vows. Have a great celebration. You sure do a lot of good things, like making your own bread!! Did you make the home made sausage too? Seafood pizza....nice to have one of your specialties on the menu. Good choice for punch. Hope it is the first day of many wonderful days to come.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, it took me two days, but I'm finally caught back up. 
Myfanwy, hope you and Fale had a wonderful day and also that your cold is rapidly leaving.
Sorlenna, love the pics, I'd love to go on that hike. I agree, frozen Gatorade or something works great, we like to go hiking in some areas around here and Austin, we need to take another trip up by Austin before we move. 
Dave, love the luggage tag idea, I'm going to have to make a few of those. 
Well, it's Friday at 6:06am, it took me almost a full hour to get caught up, and now I need another cup of coffee. 
Need to finish a wash cloth for a friend so I can give them to her later today, need to get this house in some kind of organization so that when people come to look at the trailer tomorrow it won't look so crazy, and then need to finish the weed eating. The fire ants got me again yesterday when I was mowing in the outer yard, I really dislike those little buggers, do they really serve a purpose other than to irritate us?
Well, hope everyone has a great day/evening, will check back in later, don't want to get too far behind again, I still need to check out the rest of Dave's Eurovision links. Ok, now I'm exhausted just thinking about it all. lol
And talk about run on paragraphs, if my mother were reading this she'd have a fit. lol


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> groan!!! should mention that the latter is to the broadband comment , not a comment on your cooking!!!


Its fast enough for text, not too bad for pictures but video is a no no. 
Just realised that I should have had a timer go off by now and I can't smell anything. Maybe my cooking leaves a bit to be desired as well! Better go and investigate.


----------



## siouxann

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - what are you celebrating tomorrow?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwytoday for tomorrow's celebration I have bought in Sprite and orange and pineapple Fanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> and some real orange juice- at vast expense!!! the makings of a couple of pizzas- one to coeliac requirements, and also coeliac approved, home made sausage rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fale and I are re-taking our vows tomorrow, and then he is taking steps to put his alcoholic past behind him. I am very proud of him. He gave up smoking some years before I met him, so I reckon he is strong enough to give away the booze.
> For some, abstinence is the only path.
Click to expand...

Best wishes to both you and Fale! Ending an alcohol addiction is not easy, but it sounds like he has the incentive now to succeed.


----------



## Lurker 2

Daralene, Poledra, and Siouxann, thank you all for your good wishes. It will be later today- I must hie me back to my couch! the nurse gave me my tetanus booster which I should have had at 65- may be it got overlooked because I was more worried about Fale and his supposed Alzheimer's diagnosis. Thank God it is not showing as such in the CT scan, but that took 6 months to unravel and then the nasty doctor tried to tell me that I HAD DIAGNOSED IT MYSELF. Odd that. Never did really trust the fellow- he is shorter than me- and some people find me a bit imposing. 

Carol's Gifts- A big virtual hug coming your way. I better unplug myself in the morning- KP and TP addiction looming!!!


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - what are you celebrating tomorrow?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwytoday for tomorrow's celebration I have bought in Sprite and orange and pineapple Fanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> and some real orange juice- at vast expense!!! the makings of a couple of pizzas- one to coeliac requirements, and also coeliac approved, home made sausage rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fale and I are re-taking our vows tomorrow, and then he is taking steps to put his alcoholic past behind him. I am very proud of him. He gave up smoking some years before I met him, so I reckon he is strong enough to give away the booze.
> For some, abstinence is the only path.
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! Please let Fale know that I will be keeping him on my prayer list...alcohol is hard to put away.. but with prayers, and the right steps it can be done... Keeping you both in prayers... This celebration is awesome!!!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

MYFANWY---Congratulations to you and Fale. I pray your day goes smooth and have lots of laughs with friends. Wish I could be there. Tell Fale we are all wishing him well and great success. I know by others it is very difficult, but not impossible. Off to T.O.P.S. (TAke off pounds sensibly) this am.This afternoon Fred and I will take GD to more skating practice. Hope everyone has a fun filled day and stay COOL. 

Dave-Liked the luggage tag, and will watch you tube when I get home later. Thanks for the info. Looking foward to TP tonight.


----------



## Marianne818

Wow... so many things to comment on... in a bit of a rush so will just combine them all. 
First off, haven't seen Joe P... where are ya Joe?????
Carol's Gifts.. I lived in Augusta area from 2007 through 2010.. my really good friend worked for a hospital and they had use of a private camp on the lake.. was an awesome place great campsites.. even better that was free to employees!!! 
I LOVE the pictures of NM... I spent a lot of time in Albq. Santa Fe, Taos, Farmington areas. I ran a hunting and fishing lodge in Pagosa Springs, Co. for 8 yrs. Would move back in a heart beat.. but so expensive to live there.. unless I win the lottery I'll stay in GA, LOL. 
Dave it's going to be confusing at the luggage pick up sites now, with all your luggage tags riding around the carousels!! To cute will add that to my to make list!!
The ideas for dinners and parties are making me hungry this morning.. pizza and the lamb stew... .. I will be doing a porch butt in the crock pot.. but also fixing a brisket on the smoker... sure hope we have help eating all this.. we thought the neighbors would be home.. but seems they will be gone for the holiday. Will call the kid.. I'm sure he and his friends will make the drive for BBQ.. LOL


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> Daralene, Poledra, and Siouxann, thank you all for your good wishes. It will be later today- I must hie me back to my couch! the nurse gave me my tetanus booster which I should have had at 65- may be it got overlooked because I was more worried about Fale and his supposed Alzheimer's diagnosis. Thank God it is not showing as such in the CT scan, but that took 6 months to unravel and then the nasty doctor tried to tell me that I HAD DIAGNOSED IT MYSELF. Odd that. Never did really trust the fellow- he is shorter than me- and some people find me a bit imposing.
> 
> Carol's Gifts- A big virtual hug coming your way. I better unplug myself in the morning- KP and TP addiction looming!!!


I had to laugh at that. I'm pretty tall myself. How about when the doctor comes in and he's a mere child! It's hard to take such a person really seriously.

How do you feel about supplements? Alcohol robs us of so much of the nutrition we're trying to take in. I've been looking for which brand I want to buy of Acetyl l-Carnitine with Alpha-Lipoic Acid. The l-carnitine is on advice of a pain clinic doctor. What I've been reading about those two together is that they have some brain-protecting effect, among other things. Since I am unbearably lazy, I am not going to look at everything I read yesterday to find the exact explanation.

Have a lovely wedding!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Are we going to have any traditional Azabijani receipts posted on the new Tea Party tonight? Speaking of receipts the Eldder Flowers are in full bloom. The fritters got a thumbs up from the teens of the house.


If I get time to type anything up, I'm busy getting as much prepped for tomorrow as is possible, lots of things can be made in advance; where would we all be without _Tupperware_, _Pyrex_ and cling film, I wonder?

Glad they are enjoying the _Elderflower Fritters_, it's unusual these days to have perfumed dishes, this dates back to Tudor times when they were more adventurous in some ways.

The boys are pretty good at team-work, I control the ultimate currency - FOOD!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

By the way, folks, the Dragon is going to be grabbed by the space station arm in less than two hours! Exciting for people who want us back in a space program. Live streaming video here:

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/05/spacex-rendezvous-iss/


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> By the way, folks, the Dragon is going to be grabbed by the space station arm in less than two hours! Exciting for people who want us back in a space program. Live streaming video here:
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/05/spacex-rendezvous-iss/


Thanks for reminding us, I like watching these things

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

For anybody who missed it, here's my modernised version of the classic receipt:

*Elderflower Fritters

Ingredients:*
4 tablespoons self-raising flour
2 eggs
10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
pinch salt
Oil for frying
2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets

*Method:*
Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.

Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.

Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to have any traditional Azabijani receipts posted on the new Tea Party tonight? Speaking of receipts the Eldder Flowers are in full bloom. The fritters got a thumbs up from the teens of the house.
> 
> 
> 
> If I get time to type anything up, I'm busy getting as much prepped for tomorrow as is possible, lots of things can be made in advance; where would we all be without _Tupperware_, _Pyrex_ and cling film, I wonder?
> 
> Glad they are enjoying the _Elderflower Fritters_, it's unusual these days to have perfumed dishes, this dates back to Tudor times when they were more adventurous in some ways.
> 
> The boys are pretty good at team-work, I control the ultimate currency - FOOD!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> By the way, folks, the Dragon is going to be grabbed by the space station arm in less than two hours! Exciting for people who want us back in a space program. Live streaming video here:
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/05/spacex-rendezvous-iss/


Thanks! It was interesting to watch. Took too long for the son he lost interest.


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doris T, Sonnenberg Gardens is in Canandaigua, NY. That is the Fingerlakes area. Here are a couple more in the Japanese Garden. I used to take my son there when he was little. Just went there last summer with a girlfriend and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I sure loved the photos of that ruin in New Mexico. What an excursion that was. I got exhausted and dehydrated just looking at that climb in that heat, but I'm sure it was worth it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are gorgeous. It isn't all that far from where I live.
Click to expand...

That settles it!! I'm going to go to the gardens AND visit Caren! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> It was so very interesting, we had a Professor from the States, who had done some 'ground breaking' work, bringing Archaeology here into the 20th century. A much respected Archaeologist did one hell of a lot of damage, bringing in bulldozers to sites in sand, and there by destroyed extremely fragile sites, but 'c'est la vie'.


Ah, yes, there is often a dilemma about such sites; once the damage is done...

I am sending blessings for you and Fale--congratulations to both of you on your vows and to him for his next step, and may he succeed in his goal!

Marianne, you are right that living here is expensive...I long to move to the country, but it's not doable right now. I'd love to be closer to the grandkids, of course, but we have other things that hold us here for now.

This morning I am waiting on the air conditioning people...I'd forgotten it wasn't converted yet (I don't use it), and they are supposed to be here any time now.


----------



## DorisT

BarbaraSD said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm day today at 91 degrees in San Diego. I think we have one field of pick your own strawberries. Used to have all kinds of strawberry fields in Anaheim, CA until the farms decided it was more fun selling the land to developers and take the money and run. Encinitas (San Diego County) used to be called the "flower capital of the world," but again, the land was sold to developers. The Eckes still have their pointsettia ranches but that's about all for flower growing in north San Diego County.
> 
> 
> 
> Our older son lives in Encinitas and has for many years, but he never mentioned that it is the "flower capital of the world." Hmmmm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> We moved to the Carlsbad/Encinitas area in 1974 just as the big housing boom started. All that land between La Costa Avenue and Encinitas Blvd used to be open fields and now covered with homes and shopping centers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's on Meadow Vista Way -- is that anywhere near you? I get lost every time we go there to visit, but it's a really pretty area. He has been working for Qualcom, but is retiring the end of this month (at the age of 53, lucky guy), will be renting his house, and is registered for a 9-month course in Fine Woodworking, his hobby, at a college North of San Francisco. He loves working with wood and may find it to be profitable as a home based business some day. He has seen pieces that some of the students have made in class and says they sell in the thousands. In the last few years he has made lots of furniture, cabinets, etc., for their house. If it were my house, I'd hate to leave it. He has been there about 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I'm familiar with Meadow Vista Way, but I'm now some distance from Encinitas, presently living in Escondido. Has your son ever submitted any of his woodwork at the Del Mar Fair (now known as the San Diego County Fair --bah!)? It may be a way of increasing his business once he begins. Next time you visit your son you should check out the two yarn stores in Encinitas. One is called Black Sheep and the other is Common Threads. Both are on Highway 101.
Click to expand...

Barbara, no, I don't think he has submitted his work at the fair, although they go every year. He's very shy about what he does, although, of course, we think it's great (biased, I'm sure). When and if he starts a business it will be in Oregon. They bought property in southern OR and plan to build a house there. His plans are to build a separate workshop with room for all his power tools. Unfortunately, that means we won't be visiting Encinitas anymore. Well, it was nice while it lasted!


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doris T, Sonnenberg Gardens is in Canandaigua, NY. That is the Fingerlakes area. Here are a couple more in the Japanese Garden. I used to take my son there when he was little. Just went there last summer with a girlfriend and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I sure loved the photos of that ruin in New Mexico. What an excursion that was. I got exhausted and dehydrated just looking at that climb in that heat, but I'm sure it was worth it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are gorgeous. It isn't all that far from where I live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That settles it!! I'm going to go to the gardens AND visit Caren! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That sounds like a good plan!


----------



## DorisT

Thanks to everyone who made nice comments on my "fancy" patio garden. Ha! I bought more plants yesterday -- just can't resist a sale. Going to try a different bell pepper and hope the fruits will set, got some bee balm, and an eggplant (my seeds don't seem to be sprouting). Some perennial flowers were on sale, too, so I bought two of those. I think that will be the end of my planting until the heat gets to my pansies and then I'll have to replace them with something else.


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam--one of my favorite food has become-you guessed it-peanut butter!! That's what Fred and I had for dinner when it was so hot;he had PB&J, I had PB and sliced bananna. UMMMM Good!
> 
> Just think in two more days I can start all over on TP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, Sam and whoever else wants, a nice cool peanut butter sandwich is peanut butter and sliced cucumbers. I like the cucumbers cold from the fridge. Also cucumber and cheese sandwiches are really refreshing too with a glass of ice tea!
Click to expand...

That sounds yummy! Thanks!


----------



## Joe P

I am here just quiet, sorry, but love everyone's comments and all their stuff. Thanks for missing me. love that.

joe p



Marianne818 said:


> Wow... so many things to comment on... in a bit of a rush so will just combine them all.
> First off, haven't seen Joe P... where are ya Joe?????
> Carol's Gifts.. I lived in Augusta area from 2007 through 2010.. my really good friend worked for a hospital and they had use of a private camp on the lake.. was an awesome place great campsites.. even better that was free to employees!!!
> I LOVE the pictures of NM... I spent a lot of time in Albq. Santa Fe, Taos, Farmington areas. I ran a hunting and fishing lodge in Pagosa Springs, Co. for 8 yrs. Would move back in a heart beat.. but so expensive to live there.. unless I win the lottery I'll stay in GA, LOL.
> Dave it's going to be confusing at the luggage pick up sites now, with all your luggage tags riding around the carousels!! To cute will add that to my to make list!!
> The ideas for dinners and parties are making me hungry this morning.. pizza and the lamb stew... .. I will be doing a porch butt in the crock pot.. but also fixing a brisket on the smoker... sure hope we have help eating all this.. we thought the neighbors would be home.. but seems they will be gone for the holiday. Will call the kid.. I'm sure he and his friends will make the drive for BBQ.. LOL


----------



## DorisT

If you want a good laugh, Google for a female comedienne named Jeanne Robertson. A friend forwarded me a Youtube video of one of her routines and it's hilarious. Her website has 10 excerpts from her shows. The best ones I think are about Vegas and "Don't send a man to the store." I hope you can understand her Southern accent.


----------



## gingerwitch

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - what are you celebrating tomorrow?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwytoday for tomorrow's celebration I have bought in Sprite and orange and pineapple Fanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> and some real orange juice- at vast expense!!! the makings of a couple of pizzas- one to coeliac requirements, and also coeliac approved, home made sausage rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fale and I are re-taking our vows tomorrow, and then he is taking steps to put his alcoholic past behind him. I am very proud of him. He gave up smoking some years before I met him, so I reckon he is strong enough to give away the booze.
> For some, abstinence is the only path.
Click to expand...

Congratulations to you both! Have a wonderful day and much happiness ahead.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Myfanwy! Congratulations to both you and Fale on the renewing of your nuptuals! Hope the ceremony is as beautiful and heartfelt as when you first exchanged your vows to love and cherish. How many years have you and Fale been together? Bet you could write a book of all the ups and downs and joys and experiences you had!
Best wished and a whole lot of crossed fingers for Fale in his giving up the alcohol. It is a rough road to getting out of the addiction. Been there and done that.


----------



## cmaliza

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam--one of my favorite food has become-you guessed it-peanut butter!! That's what Fred and I had for dinner when it was so hot;he had PB&J, I had PB and sliced bananna. UMMMM Good!
> 
> Just think in two more days I can start all over on TP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, Sam and whoever else wants, a nice cool peanut butter sandwich is peanut butter and sliced cucumbers. I like the cucumbers cold from the fridge. Also cucumber and cheese sandwiches are really refreshing too with a glass of ice tea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds so elegant. I do consider peanut butter gourmet. Well at least that is what DH and I say when we have it. This is really strange, but my favorite is pb and a nice fresh slice of mild onion. Ok, I can't go to any tea parties after I eat it, but if I'm staying home I love it. Sometimes we use almond or sesame butter too. DH just has his with jam.
> 
> I didn't know that about Iceland having so many lupines. It must be gorgeous with that landscape. I have landed there at the airport and flown over, but never really visited. Talk about hot springs. They have some great ones I hear.
Click to expand...

My niece went to Iceland for her honeymoon last summer....beautiful place! She's a great photographer and she took some absolutely breath-taking shots. They drove all around the island. Saw just about all of it. I'll try to get some photos from her.

PB & onion? hmmm...sounds interesting. Might be worth a try.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave

cmaliza said:


> [
> 
> I'm hoping for some pics of Chicago this week, it's one of my favourite cities!
> 
> Dave


Yes...Chicago is a great city. Yeah, it has its share of problems, but what city/location doesn't. At the least we can say life is interesting in Chicago! I'm not there at the moment, so pics from me will have to come later. Out of sync with the theme, but still fun. We return to Chicago on the 1st of June. They'll be posted after that.
Carol (IL)[/quote]

Looking forward to it.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, just a note to all who ever use Gorilla Glue, when they say wear gloves, wear gloves. ;(
It's harder than super glue to get off, I think I took the top layer of skin off the back of my thumb. lol...At least it didn't hurt really when I peeled it off. The fingernail polish remover did help a little tiny bit.


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> PB & onion? hmmm...sounds interesting. Might be worth a try.
> Carol (IL)


PB & mayonnaise is also something we've eaten in our "lean days."  Many people think it sounds terrible, but I actually like it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, just a note to all who ever use Gorilla Glue, when they say wear gloves, wear gloves. ;(
> It's harder than super glue to get off, I think I took the top layer of skin off the back of my thumb. lol...At least it didn't hurt really when I peeled it off. The fingernail polish remover did help a little tiny bit.


I have had to peel it off Chrissy's fingers before, not fun at all.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Carol, it would be a wonderful thing to have some Iceland pictures posted that she took on her honeymoon.

Dave, I gather that you have flown over Iceland. Have you actually been there too?

Some people swear by the great taste of pb, onion (the purple ones) and lettuce. It is not a craving that I have every gotten. But pb is a must have in my house, but I am not too fond of the crunchy pb. The birds seem to like it though.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB & onion? hmmm...sounds interesting. Might be worth a try.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> PB & mayonnaise is also something we've eaten in our "lean days."  Many people think it sounds terrible, but I actually like it.
Click to expand...

My Dad would eat PB, mayonnaise and pickles, not too bad either.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, I gather that you have flown over Iceland. Have you actually been there too?


Several times, as I said earlier, you can break your journey to America if you fly with Icelandair and you get a very good deal in the airline's own hotels. I frequently take up airline offers of freebie/cheap breaks.

It's a fascinating place, bit chilly in Winter, but lots to see and do.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?

I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB & onion? hmmm...sounds interesting. Might be worth a try.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> PB & mayonnaise is also something we've eaten in our "lean days."  Many people think it sounds terrible, but I actually like it.
Click to expand...

When we were kids, my brother and I would have pb and marshmallow cream sandwiches. Yummy, just what a kid needs!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB & onion? hmmm...sounds interesting. Might be worth a try.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> PB & mayonnaise is also something we've eaten in our "lean days."  Many people think it sounds terrible, but I actually like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we were kids, my brother and I would have pb and marshmallow cream sandwiches. Yummy, just what a kid needs!!
Click to expand...

Just add some chocolate chips to the equasion and then you have smoresy things!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, just a note to all who ever use Gorilla Glue, when they say wear gloves, wear gloves. ;(
> It's harder than super glue to get off, I think I took the top layer of skin off the back of my thumb. lol...At least it didn't hurt really when I peeled it off. The fingernail polish remover did help a little tiny bit.


ooooo sounds rather nasty, if I ever need a gorilla glue, I will remember that one!

My apologies for including SO many in one post!
But thanks to all who have wished us well for today and your prayers.
Marianne
Carols Gifts
Wannabear
Sorlenna
Gingerwitch
5mmdpn's

Hope I have not missed anyone out. Thanks also to Sam for helping me clarify my thoughts.
Joe glad you are just 'lurking',

Cooking Potato, and Sweet Potato [kumara/umala] and swede.
Sorry Dave I am a Scot by upbringing- I love Swede especially with Haggis!

Then the leeks enter the pot- to make several variations of my coeliac quiche- it is too early to ring my neighbour to check her can't/won't eats- and she has a busy day with St John Ambulance at the local Netball ahead- and has to get her DD and the BF off to the car overhaulers, am. Rather lucky she has been able to fit us all in. the JW neighbours will not- JW's only invited. Marge Whaples are you able to help me figure that?
They happily borrowed MY garden bin, which I have to pay for- but won't let us use their Marquee. Something to do with the fact that JW's are great PLANNERS I was told. Anna tells me the end of the World is sooner than I think, is this what they tell you in California too? My cousin in Scotland who gave me my airtickets home last year says he has heard it is supposed to happen 21st December, this year.

Dear Marge on a serious note I don't recall hearing from you yesterday- is Hobo playing up again?

love to all! myfanwy, aka nana J.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I gather that you have flown over Iceland. Have you actually been there too?
> 
> 
> 
> Several times, as I said earlier, you can break your journey to America if you fly with Icelandair and you get a very good deal in the airline's own hotels. I frequently take up airline offers of freebie/cheap breaks.
> 
> It's a fascinating place, bit chilly in Winter, but lots to see and do.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

We spent a couple of weeks in Iceland at the NATO base when our son-in-law was stationed there. Our DD drove us around to see the sights while the kids were in school. I enjoyed it; DH not so much! The area of the NATO base was very flat, very windy, had ONE tree that was about 4 or 5 feet high. DH knew the man who had planted it many, many years ago. I believe the NATO base has since closed.

I understand the Icelanders bury shark meat, dig it up six months later, and think it's a delicacy. Can't remember what it was called. DH tried a sample at a flea market we went to, but I said, "No, thanks!" I wanted to see the puffins, but the ladies at the visitor center said they had all flown out to sea. I did buy some Icelandic yarn, though, but haven't found anything to make with it.

We did see prettier scenery North of Reykyavik (sp?). Our DD always said it was the best place they had ever been stationed. Very safe; we drove up to within a few yards of the President's residence and she had NO secret service protection. We were told there had only been one murder in Iceland's history and it was a visitor. But that may have changed since we were there, probably 20 years ago.


----------



## Poledra65

Ooh, forgot about PB & Marshmallow Cream, soooo good, used to do that as a treat a couple of years ago with the 3yr old I baby sat from time to time, don't know which of us loved it more. lol


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)


I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).


----------



## 5mmdpns

DorisT said:


> I understand the Icelanders bury shark meat, dig it up six months later, and think it's a delicacy. Can't remember what it was called. DH tried a sample at a flea market we went to, but I said, "No, thanks!" I wanted to see the puffins, but the ladies at the visitor center said they had all flown out to sea. I did buy some Icelandic yarn, though, but haven't found anything to make with it.


I believe it is a fermented shark meat that you may be talking about. I dont know if it is the same type of process that we would use to cure ham? Dave, maybe you would know something of this?

Here is what I did find. I dont think that it is something that I would enjoy especially if I knew what it was. And I dont think that the ketchup would improve on the flavor at all.
http://www.culinaryschools.org/blog/hakarl/


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
Click to expand...

I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!


----------



## Lurker 2

encountered last night the first person I have ever met from Rotuma [in the Fiji group]


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!! It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!


Hmm...maybe, but I think it's more the flavor than the heaviness (don't like gin either, as it tastes the same to me). I have some very odd eating preferences (all my life, I've heard, "Gosh, what a picky eater you are!").


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
Click to expand...

Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!! It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...maybe, but I think it's more the flavor than the heaviness (don't like gin either, as it tastes the same to me). I have some very odd eating preferences (all my life, I've heard, "Gosh, what a picky eater you are!").
Click to expand...

well if you ever get out our way, I will take note of 'picky', [thought that the coeliac neighbour is the worst 'picky' eater I have encountered], and create a loaf or two to your taste requirements!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!! It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...maybe, but I think it's more the flavor than the heaviness (don't like gin either, as it tastes the same to me). I have some very odd eating preferences (all my life, I've heard, "Gosh, what a picky eater you are!").
Click to expand...

haha, our taste buds know what they like and will gag on all the rest!!! you are not so different than all the rest of the people!! Not everyone enjoys the same foods but we all do enjoy foods! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

Here's a recipe for a pb dip for Sam and all the pb fans!

Creamy Peanut Butter Fruit Dip

1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened 

1 cup peanut butter 

1 cup dark brown sugar (can use light if you prefer) 

1/2 cup milk 


In mixing bowl, place softened cream cheese, peanut butter, and brown sugar. Mix with electric mixer until smooth and creamy. Add milk and mix until well combined, scraping down sides as needed. Refrigerate until ready to use. 

For serving: Apples (cut into wedges and coated in orange juice to prevent browning), Celery Sticks, gingersnaps, or anything else you wanna dip!


This is from Christy Jordan's website. She lives in Alabama and has lots of Southern style recipes.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
Click to expand...

Peasant bread, with rye
3/4 cup rye
1 cup wholemeal
3/4 cup white bread baking flour
2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
1 heaped desert sp mollasses
1 tsp salt
2 tsp oil of choice
In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
with 280 ml water
I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dave do you ever get to Liberty's, I just saw a rather nice 'union jack' 'God Save McQueen' printed scarf by Alexander McQueen?!


----------



## gingerwitch

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
Click to expand...

I second that ! Love rye bread.


----------



## gingerwitch

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peasant bread, with rye
> 3/4 cup rye
> 1 cup wholemeal
> 3/4 cup white bread baking flour
> 2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
> 1 heaped desert sp mollasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 tsp oil of choice
> In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
> with 280 ml water
> I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
> I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.
Click to expand...

Just a couple dumb questions--doesn't this need yeast or some other sort of leavening? And is this a bread machine recipe only or can it be used the old-fashioned way?


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peasant bread, with rye
> 3/4 cup rye
> 1 cup wholemeal
> 3/4 cup white bread baking flour
> 2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
> 1 heaped desert sp mollasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 tsp oil of choice
> In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
> with 280 ml water
> I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
> I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.
Click to expand...

With there being such little amount of the molasses, I doubt very much that it is a significant factor considering all of the fiber in the bread. The molasses is mostly only for flavor of the bread. I would say, "enjoy a slice without worry".

I just have a question. Where is the yeast for the bread? I am also not familiar with gluten flour as I have never seen any in the stores here.


----------



## Lurker 2

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peasant bread, with rye
> 3/4 cup rye
> 1 cup wholemeal
> 3/4 cup white bread baking flour
> 2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
> 1 heaped dessert sp mollasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 tsp oil of choice
> In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
> with 280 ml water
> I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
> I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a couple dumb questions--doesn't this need yeast or some other sort of leavening? And is this a bread machine recipe only or can it be used the old-fashioned way?
Click to expand...

good thing you spotted my omission there , thanks Gingerwitch!!, for this one I use our locally available 'bread baker yeast' which has a few additives but makes a consistently good loaf -1 Tbsp
or 1 tsp active yeast, which I think in your part of the world is the equivalent of 1 pkt yeast
Maybe NanaCaren could help us out here!!!

Also for those of us who can still do the kneading [it's the arthritis playing up] of course make it up by hand.

Is Flockie about, or are you busy, Dear?


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peasant bread, with rye
> 3/4 cup rye
> 1 cup wholemeal
> 3/4 cup white bread baking flour
> 2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
> 1 heaped dessert sp mollasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 tsp oil of choice
> In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
> with 280 ml water
> I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
> I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With there being such little amount of the molasses, I doubt very much that it is a significant factor considering all of the fiber in the bread. The molasses is mostly only for flavor of the bread. I would say, "enjoy a slice without worry".
> 
> I just have a question. Where is the yeast for the bread? I am also not familiar with gluten flour as I have never seen any in the stores here.
Click to expand...

Gluten flour helps balance out the low gluten Rye flour. if not available, just omit, but the total quantity of flour should be as in the original receipt!

the loaf will just be a bit 'heavier' with out the gluten flour- more like a pumpernickel, which I have not quite yet achieved!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peasant bread, with rye
> 3/4 cup rye
> 1 cup wholemeal
> 3/4 cup white bread baking flour
> 2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
> 1 heaped desert sp mollasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 tsp oil of choice
> In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
> with 280 ml water
> I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
> I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a couple dumb questions--doesn't this need yeast or some other sort of leavening? And is this a bread machine recipe only or can it be used the old-fashioned way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good thing you spotted my omission there , thanks Gingerwitch!!, for this one I use our locally available 'bread baker yeast' which has a few additives but makes a consistently good loaf -1 Tbsp
> or 1 tsp active yeast, which I think in your part of the world is the equivalent of 1 pkt yeast
> Maybe NanaCaren could help us out here!!!
Click to expand...

A packet of yeast is equal to 1 1/2 teaspoons, 7g (Active dry yeast)


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peasant bread, with rye
> 3/4 cup rye
> 1 cup wholemeal
> 3/4 cup white bread baking flour
> 2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
> 1 heaped desert sp mollasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 tsp oil of choice
> In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
> with 280 ml water
> I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
> I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a couple dumb questions--doesn't this need yeast or some other sort of leavening? And is this a bread machine recipe only or can it be used the old-fashioned way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good thing you spotted my omission there , thanks Gingerwitch!!, for this one I use our locally available 'bread baker yeast' which has a few additives but makes a consistently good loaf -1 Tbsp
> or 1 tsp active yeast, which I think in your part of the world is the equivalent of 1 pkt yeast
> Maybe NanaCaren could help us out here!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A packet of yeast is equal to 1 1/2 teaspoons (Active dry yeast)
Click to expand...

Thank you so much!


----------



## NanaCaren

You are welcome!


----------



## gingerwitch

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome!


And from me--can't wait to try it out!


----------



## NanaCaren

gingerwitch said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> And from me--can't wait to try it out!
Click to expand...

Me too, sounds good.


----------



## daralene

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doris T, Sonnenberg Gardens is in Canandaigua, NY. That is the Fingerlakes area. Here are a couple more in the Japanese Garden. I used to take my son there when he was little. Just went there last summer with a girlfriend and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I sure loved the photos of that ruin in New Mexico. What an excursion that was. I got exhausted and dehydrated just looking at that climb in that heat, but I'm sure it was worth it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are gorgeous. It isn't all that far from where I live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That settles it!! I'm going to go to the gardens AND visit Caren! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

And if you like wineries there are many on the different lakes.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> Dave do you ever get to Liberty's, I just saw a rather nice 'union jack' 'God Save McQueen' printed scarf by Alexander McQueen?!


I go there sometimes, I like their haberdashery department, although I'm not really into the over-powering Pre-Raphaelite style, far too studied for my taste.

Dave


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB & onion? hmmm...sounds interesting. Might be worth a try.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> PB & mayonnaise is also something we've eaten in our "lean days."  Many people think it sounds terrible, but I actually like it.
Click to expand...

Ok, so now we have a new one. PB, onion, and mayo. I think the Thai really know how to use peanut butter in their spicy PB sauce. Mmmmmm, I use that for stir fry on the side. Nothing like hot and spicy PB sauce.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I gather that you have flown over Iceland. Have you actually been there too?
> 
> 
> 
> Several times, as I said earlier, you can break your journey to America if you fly with Icelandair and you get a very good deal in the airline's own hotels. I frequently take up airline offers of freebie/cheap breaks.
> 
> It's a fascinating place, bit chilly in Winter, but lots to see and do.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

When we were younger we flew to Europe on Icelandair and then I think to Lichtenstein from there??? I loved stopping in Iceland and always wanted to see more, but sadly, we were always on a schedule with my DH's work.


----------



## dandylion

Bless your heart, Dave. You must have read our minds. Thanks ! dandy/sue



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, love the luggage tag. very nice! Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, for anyone interested, here are the full instructions.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I gather that you have flown over Iceland. Have you actually been there too?
> 
> 
> 
> Several times, as I said earlier, you can break your journey to America if you fly with Icelandair and you get a very good deal in the airline's own hotels. I frequently take up airline offers of freebie/cheap breaks.
> 
> It's a fascinating place, bit chilly in Winter, but lots to see and do.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The first time our Chorale went to Europe (3d class tourist) we flew Icelandic. We had a layover there, but were not allowed to go outside the terminal. We had to sit on the floor because there were not chairs.


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I gather that you have flown over Iceland. Have you actually been there too?
> 
> 
> 
> Several times, as I said earlier, you can break your journey to America if you fly with Icelandair and you get a very good deal in the airline's own hotels. I frequently take up airline offers of freebie/cheap breaks.
> 
> It's a fascinating place, bit chilly in Winter, but lots to see and do.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we were younger we flew to Europe on Icelandair and then I think to Lichtenstein from there??? I loved stopping in Iceland and always wanted to see more, but sadly, we were always on a schedule with my DH's work.
Click to expand...

I know that feeling only too well, it was only after I'd retired that I was able to actually see some of the cities I'd worked in!

However, I'm a real expert on airport departure lounges!

Dave


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave do you ever get to Liberty's, I just saw a rather nice 'union jack' 'God Save McQueen' printed scarf by Alexander McQueen?!
> 
> 
> 
> I go there sometimes, I like their haberdashery department, although I'm not really into the over-powering Pre-Raphaelite style, far too studied for my taste.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Wow, love that architecture. Thanks Dave.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I gather that you have flown over Iceland. Have you actually been there too?
> 
> 
> 
> Several times, as I said earlier, you can break your journey to America if you fly with Icelandair and you get a very good deal in the airline's own hotels. I frequently take up airline offers of freebie/cheap breaks.
> 
> It's a fascinating place, bit chilly in Winter, but lots to see and do.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we were younger we flew to Europe on Icelandair and then I think to Lichtenstein from there??? I loved stopping in Iceland and always wanted to see more, but sadly, we were always on a schedule with my DH's work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that feeling only too well, it was only after I'd retired that I was able to actually see some of the cities I'd worked in!
> 
> However, I'm a real expert on airport departure lounges!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

i'm with you dave - ott lepland would get my vote also. great voice.

can one watch eurovision online?

sam



FireballDave said:


> Well Azerbaijan really has thrown everything, includng the kitchen sink, into staging this year's Eurovision Song Contest, last night's semi-final was spectacular. As to who will win, it's a real puzzle this year, there are so many good songs!
> 
> The boys were really disappointed this testosterone-charged ditty from Belarus didn't make it through, they've been raucously singing it for weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Valentina Monetta's bouncy entry _The Social Network Song_ representing San Marino, was eliminated from the first semi-final:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the clever lyrics were a bit too close to the mark for some, it put me in mind of KP though!
> 
> But there's still lots of frothy fun in the contest, Jedwood are back, looking like oven-ready chickens and making a splash with this bit of nonsense, true Eurovision fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one of my favourites is also through to the final, I love Ott Lepland's highly emotional _Kuula_ representing Estonia, he got my vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the final!
> 
> Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Ok, so now we have a new one. PB, onion, and mayo. I think the Thai really know how to use peanut butter in their spicy PB sauce. Mmmmmm, I use that for stir fry on the side. Nothing like hot and spicy PB sauce.


I love peanut sauce with fried tofu.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so now we have a new one. PB, onion, and mayo. I think the Thai really know how to use peanut butter in their spicy PB sauce. Mmmmmm, I use that for stir fry on the side. Nothing like hot and spicy PB sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> I love peanut sauce with fried tofu.
Click to expand...

must try that one, I do it with a Thai chilli sauce!


----------



## Joe P

I hope I am not repeating myself here. I am "lurking" not saying much. Loved that thanks, he he y'all. Well, when I took my kids (22) from our high school we were performing in London and being tourists as well for 8 days we entered the British Airway plane the stewardeses' (sp) gave each of my students 5 packages of peanut butter and crackers. I was so astonished and I asked why. One of the stewardeses said to me the American children or older students like mine have not had peanut butter in the whole time they were in England. We give them these and we believe they packages act as a "sort of" sedative. I laughed my way all the way home, because either they were so tired or the peanut butter just sent them over envelope edge. he he.


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> i'm with you dave - ott lepland would get my vote also. great voice.
> 
> can one watch eurovision online?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Azerbaijan really has thrown everything, includng the kitchen sink, into staging this year's Eurovision Song Contest, last night's semi-final was spectacular. As to who will win, it's a real puzzle this year, there are so many good songs!
> 
> The boys were really disappointed this testosterone-charged ditty from Belarus didn't make it through, they've been raucously singing it for weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Valentina Monetta's bouncy entry _The Social Network Song_ representing San Marino, was eliminated from the first semi-final:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the clever lyrics were a bit too close to the mark for some, it put me in mind of KP though!
> 
> But there's still lots of frothy fun in the contest, Jedwood are back, looking like oven-ready chickens and making a splash with this bit of nonsense, true Eurovision fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one of my favourites is also through to the final, I love Ott Lepland's highly emotional _Kuula_ representing Estonia, he got my vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the final!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I don't know how it works in America, although six broadcasters are associate members of the European Broadcasting Union, including ABC and NBC. Maybe someone else has found the links. I do know it is shown on American tv, but I'm not sure where.

Ott Lepland's performance last night was amazing, it takes some doing to fill a concert hall that seats over 20,000 all on your own, with a tv audience of hundreds of millions.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Bless your heart, Dave. You must have read our minds. Thanks ! dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, love the luggage tag. very nice! Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, for anyone interested, here are the full instructions.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Have fun, you can choose your own stickers and colours to make it personal, I just had fun with the recursiveness of the concept.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i'm with you dave - ott lepland would get my vote also. great voice.
> 
> can one watch eurovision online?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Azerbaijan really has thrown everything, includng the kitchen sink, into staging this year's Eurovision Song Contest, last night's semi-final was spectacular. As to who will win, it's a real puzzle this year, there are so many good songs!
> 
> The boys were really disappointed this testosterone-charged ditty from Belarus didn't make it through, they've been raucously singing it for weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Valentina Monetta's bouncy entry _The Social Network Song_ representing San Marino, was eliminated from the first semi-final:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the clever lyrics were a bit too close to the mark for some, it put me in mind of KP though!
> 
> But there's still lots of frothy fun in the contest, Jedwood are back, looking like oven-ready chickens and making a splash with this bit of nonsense, true Eurovision fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one of my favourites is also through to the final, I love Ott Lepland's highly emotional _Kuula_ representing Estonia, he got my vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the final!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Sam, try this site and click on the live now or listen now. Have fun checking out the site.
http://www.sbs.com.au/eurovision/


----------



## Ezenby

Did you notice Canada boldly printed on the arm of the Dragon.
Way to go Canada!



wannabear said:


> By the way, folks, the Dragon is going to be grabbed by the space station arm in less than two hours! Exciting for people who want us back in a space program. Live streaming video here:
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/05/spacex-rendezvous-iss/


----------



## Poledra65

I also found this, 
eurovision - YouTube
www.youtube.com/user/eurovision


----------



## Ezenby

Having a sister in law that is a Archaeologist...she would be horrified to hear this....what was the Prof thinking...a bulldozer!



Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so very interesting, we had a Professor from the States, who had done some 'ground breaking' work, bringing Archaeology here into the 20th century. A much respected Archaeologist did one hell of a lot of damage, bringing in bulldozers to sites in sand, and there by destroyed extremely fragile sites, but 'c'est la vie'.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, there is often a dilemma about such sites; once the damage is done...
> 
> I am sending blessings for you and Fale--congratulations to both of you on your vows and to him for his next step, and may he succeed in his goal!
> 
> Marianne, you are right that living here is expensive...I long to move to the country, but it's not doable right now. I'd love to be closer to the grandkids, of course, but we have other things that hold us here for now.
> 
> This morning I am waiting on the air conditioning people...I'd forgotten it wasn't converted yet (I don't use it), and they are supposed to be here any time now.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peasant bread, with rye
> 3/4 cup rye
> 1 cup wholemeal
> 3/4 cup white bread baking flour
> 2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
> 1 heaped dessert sp mollasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 tsp oil of choice
> In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
> with 280 ml water
> I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
> I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a couple dumb questions--doesn't this need yeast or some other sort of leavening? And is this a bread machine recipe only or can it be used the old-fashioned way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good thing you spotted my omission there , thanks Gingerwitch!!, for this one I use our locally available 'bread baker yeast' which has a few additives but makes a consistently good loaf -1 Tbsp
> or 1 tsp active yeast, which I think in your part of the world is the equivalent of 1 pkt yeast
> Maybe NanaCaren could help us out here!!!
> 
> Also for those of us who can still do the kneading [it's the arthritis playing up] of course make it up by hand.
> 
> Is Flockie about, or are you busy, Dear?
Click to expand...

I think the gluten flour is what is called here, vital wheat gluten.


----------



## Ezenby

Barbara ....you would love visiting Ashland here in Southern Oregon. Shakespeare Festival and many craft shops. My favorite plays are in the individual theaters. Shakespeare is out in the open. The Rogue River is wonderful....goes thru Medford on its way to the Pacific.



DorisT said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm day today at 91 degrees in San Diego. I think we have one field of pick your own strawberries. Used to have all kinds of strawberry fields in Anaheim, CA until the farms decided it was more fun selling the land to developers and take the money and run. Encinitas (San Diego County) used to be called the "flower capital of the world," but again, the land was sold to developers. The Eckes still have their pointsettia ranches but that's about all for flower growing in north San Diego County.
> 
> 
> 
> Our older son lives in Encinitas and has for many years, but he never mentioned that it is the "flower capital of the world." Hmmmm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> We moved to the Carlsbad/Encinitas area in 1974 just as the big housing boom started. All that land between La Costa Avenue and Encinitas Blvd used to be open fields and now covered with homes and shopping centers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's on Meadow Vista Way -- is that anywhere near you? I get lost every time we go there to visit, but it's a really pretty area. He has been working for Qualcom, but is retiring the end of this month (at the age of 53, lucky guy), will be renting his house, and is registered for a 9-month course in Fine Woodworking, his hobby, at a college North of San Francisco. He loves working with wood and may find it to be profitable as a home based business some day. He has seen pieces that some of the students have made in class and says they sell in the thousands. In the last few years he has made lots of furniture, cabinets, etc., for their house. If it were my house, I'd hate to leave it. He has been there about 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I'm familiar with Meadow Vista Way, but I'm now some distance from Encinitas, presently living in Escondido. Has your son ever submitted any of his woodwork at the Del Mar Fair (now known as the San Diego County Fair --bah!)? It may be a way of increasing his business once he begins. Next time you visit your son you should check out the two yarn stores in Encinitas. One is called Black Sheep and the other is Common Threads. Both are on Highway 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barbara, no, I don't think he has submitted his work at the fair, although they go every year. He's very shy about what he does, although, of course, we think it's great (biased, I'm sure). When and if he starts a business it will be in Oregon. They bought property in southern OR and plan to build a house there. His plans are to build a separate workshop with room for all his power tools. Unfortunately, that means we won't be visiting Encinitas anymore. Well, it was nice while it lasted!
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I gather that you have flown over Iceland. Have you actually been there too?
> 
> 
> 
> Several times, as I said earlier, you can break your journey to America if you fly with Icelandair and you get a very good deal in the airline's own hotels. I frequently take up airline offers of freebie/cheap breaks.
> 
> It's a fascinating place, bit chilly in Winter, but lots to see and do.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we were younger we flew to Europe on Icelandair and then I think to Lichtenstein from there??? I loved stopping in Iceland and always wanted to see more, but sadly, we were always on a schedule with my DH's work.
Click to expand...

Lichtenstein or Luxembourg? I think we had the same route but can't remember which L city. I do remember a nice park with a band and being able to use any currency I had on hand.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Having a sister in law that is a Archaeologist...she would be horrified to hear this....what was the Prof thinking...a bulldozer!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so very interesting, we had a Professor from the States, who had done some 'ground breaking' work, bringing Archaeology here into the 20th century. A much respected Archaeologist did one hell of a lot of damage, bringing in bulldozers to sites in sand, and there by destroyed extremely fragile sites, but 'c'est la vie'.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, there is often a dilemma about such sites; once the damage is done...
> 
> I am sending blessings for you and Fale--congratulations to both of you on your vows and to him for his next step, and may he succeed in his goal!
> 
> Marianne, you are right that living here is expensive...I long to move to the country, but it's not doable right now. I'd love to be closer to the grandkids, of course, but we have other things that hold us here for now.
> 
> This morning I am waiting on the air conditioning people...I'd forgotten it wasn't converted yet (I don't use it), and they are supposed to be here any time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Roger Duff was the 'bad guy' the name of the 'good guy' is escaping me, and my archaeologist friend died last year- so I guess I need a hot-line to Heaven!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you taking notes for all the pb embellishments we are exchanging for the pb sandwiches?
> 
> I think one of my favorites is pb on toasted rye bread with a cup of coffee. What breads do y'all like?? (see Joe, you have me doing the y'alls and I am Canadian where the y'alls dont exist!)
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peasant bread, with rye
> 3/4 cup rye
> 1 cup wholemeal
> 3/4 cup white bread baking flour
> 2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
> 1 heaped dessert sp mollasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 tsp oil of choice
> In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
> with 280 ml water
> I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
> I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a couple dumb questions--doesn't this need yeast or some other sort of leavening? And is this a bread machine recipe only or can it be used the old-fashioned way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good thing you spotted my omission there , thanks Gingerwitch!!, for this one I use our locally available 'bread baker yeast' which has a few additives but makes a consistently good loaf -1 Tbsp
> or 1 tsp active yeast, which I think in your part of the world is the equivalent of 1 pkt yeast
> Maybe NanaCaren could help us out here!!!
> 
> Also for those of us who can still do the kneading [it's the arthritis playing up] of course make it up by hand.
> 
> Is Flockie about, or are you busy, Dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the gluten flour is what is called here, vital wheat gluten.
Click to expand...

Yes it is.


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - now you have to share the recipe - lol.

sam

I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency![/quote]


----------



## FireballDave

Sorry I'm running a bit late, but this week's Tea Party thread is finally up, after a battle with an incredibly slow-running internet:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-83882-1.html#1558562

Dave


----------



## flockie

myfanwy said:


> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).


I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency![/quote]

Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.[/quote]

Peasant bread, with rye
3/4 cup rye
1 cup wholemeal
3/4 cup white bread baking flour
2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
1 heaped dessert sp mollasses
1 tsp salt
2 tsp oil of choice
In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
with 280 ml water
I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.[/quote]

Just a couple dumb questions--doesn't this need yeast or some other sort of leavening? And is this a bread machine recipe only or can it be used the old-fashioned way?[/quote]

good thing you spotted my omission there , thanks Gingerwitch!!, for this one I use our locally available 'bread baker yeast' which has a few additives but makes a consistently good loaf -1 Tbsp
or 1 tsp active yeast, which I think in your part of the world is the equivalent of 1 pkt yeast
Maybe NanaCaren could help us out here!!!

Also for those of us who can still do the kneading [it's the arthritis playing up] of course make it up by hand.

Is Flockie about, or are you busy, Dear?[/quote]

Hello, I'm here. I was catching up on the posts but I see Caren answered your question regarding the yeast.

By the way, Congratulations to you and Fale! It should be a great celebration of your years together.

Flockie


----------



## iamsam

thank you doris - sounds great - i've eaten pb and cream cheese together which makes a great sandwich.

sam



DorisT said:


> Here's a recipe for a pb dip for Sam and all the pb fans!
> 
> Creamy Peanut Butter Fruit Dip
> 
> 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
> 
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 
> 1 cup dark brown sugar (can use light if you prefer)
> 
> 1/2 cup milk
> 
> In mixing bowl, place softened cream cheese, peanut butter, and brown sugar. Mix with electric mixer until smooth and creamy. Add milk and mix until well combined, scraping down sides as needed. Refrigerate until ready to use.
> 
> For serving: Apples (cut into wedges and coated in orange juice to prevent browning), Celery Sticks, gingersnaps, or anything else you wanna dip!
> 
> This is from Christy Jordan's website. She lives in Alabama and has lots of Southern style recipes.


----------



## iamsam

what is funny daralene is that thai food makes me queezy - and it is the peanut butter that does it. go figure.

sam



daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB & onion? hmmm...sounds interesting. Might be worth a try.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> PB & mayonnaise is also something we've eaten in our "lean days."  Many people think it sounds terrible, but I actually like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so now we have a new one. PB, onion, and mayo. I think the Thai really know how to use peanut butter in their spicy PB sauce. Mmmmmm, I use that for stir fry on the side. Nothing like hot and spicy PB sauce.
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Myfanwy! Congratulations to both you and Fale on the renewing of your nuptuals! Hope the ceremony is as beautiful and heartfelt as when you first exchanged your vows to love and cherish. How many years have you and Fale been together? Bet you could write a book of all the ups and downs and joys and experiences you had!
> Best wished and a whole lot of crossed fingers for Fale in his giving up the alcohol. It is a rough road to getting out of the addiction. Been there and done that.


5mmdpns--You said it right--Been there DONE that--it is doable . I have never been an alcoholic but was co-dependent to one--horrible for the one trying to keep sanity in all of it--but it is doable!!!


----------



## iamsam

thanks zoe

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm with you dave - ott lepland would get my vote also. great voice.
> 
> can one watch eurovision online?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Azerbaijan really has thrown everything, includng the kitchen sink, into staging this year's Eurovision Song Contest, last night's semi-final was spectacular. As to who will win, it's a real puzzle this year, there are so many good songs!
> 
> The boys were really disappointed this testosterone-charged ditty from Belarus didn't make it through, they've been raucously singing it for weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Valentina Monetta's bouncy entry _The Social Network Song_ representing San Marino, was eliminated from the first semi-final:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the clever lyrics were a bit too close to the mark for some, it put me in mind of KP though!
> 
> But there's still lots of frothy fun in the contest, Jedwood are back, looking like oven-ready chickens and making a splash with this bit of nonsense, true Eurovision fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one of my favourites is also through to the final, I love Ott Lepland's highly emotional _Kuula_ representing Estonia, he got my vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the final!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, try this site and click on the live now or listen now. Have fun checking out the site.
> http://www.sbs.com.au/eurovision/
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

Sorlenna said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB & onion? hmmm...sounds interesting. Might be worth a try.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> PB & mayonnaise is also something we've eaten in our "lean days."  Many people think it sounds terrible, but I actually like it.
Click to expand...

I've never tried the two together-however when we were school age we sometimes took just mayonnaise, sometimes sprinkle a little sugar on it for our lunch. Kept us alive!!! In those days we did not come in and say"I don't want that"-we ate what we had and was glad to get it. Homecooked meals.


----------



## carol's gifts

DorisT said:


> Here's a recipe for a pb dip for Sam and all the pb fans!
> 
> Creamy Peanut Butter Fruit Dip
> 
> 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
> 
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 
> 1 cup dark brown sugar (can use light if you prefer)
> 
> 1/2 cup milk
> 
> In mixing bowl, place softened cream cheese, peanut butter, and brown sugar. Mix with electric mixer until smooth and creamy. Add milk and mix until well combined, scraping down sides as needed. Refrigerate until ready to use.
> 
> For serving: Apples (cut into wedges and coated in orange juice to prevent browning), Celery Sticks, gingersnaps, or anything else you wanna dip!
> 
> This is from Christy Jordan's website. She lives in Alabama and has lots of Southern style recipes.


Sounds good-copied it!! Will try. Thanks!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave do you ever get to Liberty's, I just saw a rather nice 'union jack' 'God Save McQueen' printed scarf by Alexander McQueen?!
> 
> 
> 
> I go there sometimes, I like their haberdashery department, although I'm not really into the over-powering Pre-Raphaelite style, far too studied for my taste.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Beautiful building!!!! Thanks for giving us a glimpse of your area.


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - what are you celebrating tomorrow?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwytoday for tomorrow's celebration I have bought in Sprite and orange and pineapple Fanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> and some real orange juice- at vast expense!!! the makings of a couple of pizzas- one to coeliac requirements, and also coeliac approved, home made sausage rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fale and I are re-taking our vows tomorrow, and then he is taking steps to put his alcoholic past behind him. I am very proud of him. He gave up smoking some years before I met him, so I reckon he is strong enough to give away the booze.
> For some, abstinence is the only path.
Click to expand...

Wonderful for the both of you. All the best.


----------



## pammie1234

Congratulations, myfanwy to the both of you. That is so special. I will also send up prayers for Kale for his success in overcoming alcohol.


----------



## dandylion

Sounds Yummy, Doris, it's one of those recipes that sounds good for lots of things. Thanks, sue



DorisT said:


> Here's a recipe for a pb dip for Sam and all the pb fans!
> 
> Creamy Peanut Butter Fruit Dip
> 
> 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
> 
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 
> 1 cup dark brown sugar (can use light if you prefer)
> 
> 1/2 cup milk
> 
> In mixing bowl, place softened cream cheese, peanut butter, and brown sugar. Mix with electric mixer until smooth and creamy. Add milk and mix until well combined, scraping down sides as needed. Refrigerate until ready to use.
> 
> For serving: Apples (cut into wedges and coated in orange juice to prevent browning), Celery Sticks, gingersnaps, or anything else you wanna dip!
> 
> This is from Christy Jordan's website. She lives in Alabama and has lots of Southern style recipes.


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Myfanwy! Congratulations to both you and Fale on the renewing of your nuptuals! Hope the ceremony is as beautiful and heartfelt as when you first exchanged your vows to love and cherish. How many years have you and Fale been together? Bet you could write a book of all the ups and downs and joys and experiences you had!
> Best wished and a whole lot of crossed fingers for Fale in his giving up the alcohol. It is a rough road to getting out of the addiction. Been there and done that.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns--You said it right--Been there DONE that--it is doable . I have never been an alcoholic but was co-dependent to one--horrible for the one trying to keep sanity in all of it--but it is doable!!!
Click to expand...

Yes it is do-able to quit. I did the AA thing and with the support of some family and friends, I did conquer it. I say that with pride as it has been 31 years this last March....It was never an easy journey to take the road to recovery but it was so worth it. I have no regrets about taking that road to recovery.


----------



## 5mmdpns

It is still raining here and cant cut the long grass. I dont feel too bad because everyone else has tall grass on their lawns too! haha


----------



## 5mmdpns

Happy birthday Gingerwitch! hope your day was wonderful and celebrations were enjoyable.


----------



## Grandma Gail

DorisT said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, if you like hot tubs and Alaska, have you ever been to Chena Hot Springs? It's not too far north of Fairbanks. There is another area of hot springs way north of Fairbanks, but haven't been there. Came close once, though. Most folks fly there out of Fairbanks.
> 
> I've been to Chena Hot Springs. What an interesting place to visit. We were there in early October wearing winter jackets and watching people in their swimming suits lounging in the hot springs comfortably warm. What was most interesting was the ice house full of ice carved items -a fully stocked full sized bar, a larger than life jouster on a horse, a chess set with 3' pieces, bedrooms, a bathroom, a woman one might see on the front of a sailing ship - they were awesome. We took pictures, but because everything was made of ice, they do not photograph well. I understand they have converted to geothermal generated power for everything, so costs to operate have greatly decreased. It was a great place to see.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back there. There's a new owner since we were there and he's responsible for the ice house. I didn't know it was as interesting as you say, however. I hear they serve martinis in glasses made of ice. I don't think I'd want to stay overnight, though, would you? Did you go into the outdoor springs? If you stay in the water long enough, the cold air doesn't even bother you when you walk through to the changing room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the slow response. I haven't been near the computer for a day. We did not go in the water. I would have loved to however. We made an unplanned trip just to get away for a while after finally finding a place large enough for my brother's funeral. So we were there for a very short time. The bar was spectacular - full sized bar with railing around it, tables, chairs, stools, bottles, and and assorted bar glasses all carved out of ice. It was actually closed when we got there, but they were kind enough to find someone to let us in. It wouldn't surprise me if they serve drinks out of the ice glasses. The hotel looked very nice. I think it might be a nice place to stay.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma Gail

Congratulations Myfanwy. How wonderful for you and Fale to renew your vows. May you share many more happy years together. We are all pulling for Fale's success.


----------



## gingerwitch

5mmdpns said:


> Happy birthday Gingerwitch! hope your day was wonderful and celebrations were enjoyable.


Wow, thanks, 5! Yes, I had a lovely day, a great birthday dinner celebration with my DH, and fun times hobnobbing with old friends. However did you know?


----------



## 5mmdpns

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Gingerwitch! hope your day was wonderful and celebrations were enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks, 5! Yes, I had a lovely day, a great birthday dinner celebration with my DH, and fun times hobnobbing with old friends. However did you know?
Click to expand...

I checked out the birthday listings on the Home page at the bottom. It is really great that you did celebrate with your DH and old friends! :thumbup:

We are to get frost tonight with some snow flurries!?! now whats up with that.....I must live where the weather man does not check the calendar page!! haha, always interesting. My potted plants are all under cover so they should be fine. The neighbour bought all bedding plants for her flowers and vegetable gardens. She does not cover anything so I am hoping things are ok for her stuff. Many trees are flowering now -- apples, cherries, butterfly bushes, lilacs, and so on. I hope they are ok. My crabapple is not blooming this year as last year it put out an overload of apples. Some are still hanging on the tree and the butterflies go to them and drink the juice from them. :?


----------



## carol's gifts

Ok Gingerwitch--you're holding out on us--HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Fred's is May 31st. He retired with 29 yrss from Carnation company, so I'm having his cake made looking like a Carnation Milk Can!! He's going to be really surprised. Each year I have a cake made reflecting some event in his life. Put an article in the Rockford Star Newspaper-Rockford, Il. The lady said it would be on line for family who live out of town ould se it!! Geting late and I'm tired so will talk to everyone late. GOODNIGHT!!!


----------



## gingerwitch

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Gingerwitch! hope your day was wonderful and celebrations were enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks, 5! Yes, I had a lovely day, a great birthday dinner celebration with my DH, and fun times hobnobbing with old friends. However did you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I checked out the birthday listings on the Home page at the bottom. It is really great that you did celebrate with your DH and old friends! :thumbup:
> 
> We are to get frost tonight with some snow flurries!?! now whats up with that.....I must live where the weather man does not check the calendar page!! haha, always interesting. My potted plants are all under cover so they should be fine. The neighbour bought all bedding plants for her flowers and vegetable gardens. She does not cover anything so I am hoping things are ok for her stuff. Many trees are flowering now -- apples, cherries, butterfly bushes, lilacs, and so on. I hope they are ok. My crabapple is not blooming this year as last year it put out an overload of apples. Some are still hanging on the tree and the butterflies go to them and drink the juice from them. :?
Click to expand...

Just when you think you're out of the woods--here comes the weather prophet of doom and gloom! Let's hope it's not as bad as they think and the lovely blooms are not destroyed. Here we've just had several days of heavy rain which has flattened all the early perennials just starting to bud out and bloom.


----------



## gingerwitch

carol's gifts said:


> Ok Gingerwitch--you're holding out on us--HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Fred's is May 31st. He retired with 29 yrss from Carnation company, so I'm having his cake made looking like a Carnation Milk Can!! He's going to be really surprised. Each year I have a cake made reflecting some event in his life. Put an article in the Rockford Star Newspaper-Rockford, Il. The lady said it would be on line for family who live out of town ould se it!! Geting late and I'm tired so will talk to everyone late. GOODNIGHT!!!


I'm off too--all tuckered out! Goodnight all.


----------



## margewhaples

Good evening all: I've just finished all the posts that gathered. Last night blew a breaker with an apparent short and all of my floor level electricity was out. Hobo and I are working out our relationship. He needs to wander and I need to sleep more than two hours. So he goes out just before I turn in and usually leaves me alone until 3:30Am. He goes out for a short while and then lasts until 5:30 or 6:00. The problem is he would like to be out the whole day when I am gone, by allowing him to wander at 6-7:30 he is usually back before I am ready to leave by 8:30Am, If not he is out in the streets until I return home and then he shows up sometime before 6Pm. 
Myfanwy: I am not sure that I understand what you asked about jws but the end of the world was prophesied by Christ and described by the signs listed in Matthew. It does indeed seem as if those signs are now in place and thus it is thought by some to be very soon. However, those foolish enough to state certain dates and times are presuming alot since even Christ at that time did not claim to know the date or time stating that was known only to the father, namely Jehovah. Yes jws are great organizers as all events are planned, and take place at the time stated to the minute and each talk is timed and begins and ends as planned
All gatherings are always plannned and take place as scheduled and I once attended one at which there was a bomb threat and it was something to see a venue clear in such an orderly way within 6 min. and there was no panic, no rushing, no pushing or shoving, no crying, no one separated from their family and the elderly and disabled evacuated by the elders and ministers without any disruption or chaos. It was enough to make one believe. There were 3000 in attendance. Meetings at which there are 10,000 in attendance are equally well planned and carried out with similar aplomb. As to your specific question please outline in a pm and I will answer more definitively when I understand the issue. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

flockie said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
Click to expand...

Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.[/quote]

Peasant bread, with rye
3/4 cup rye
1 cup wholemeal
3/4 cup white bread baking flour
2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
1 heaped dessert sp mollasses
1 tsp salt
2 tsp oil of choice
In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
with 280 ml water
I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.[/quote]

Just a couple dumb questions--doesn't this need yeast or some other sort of leavening? And is this a bread machine recipe only or can it be used the old-fashioned way?[/quote]

good thing you spotted my omission there , thanks Gingerwitch!!, for this one I use our locally available 'bread baker yeast' which has a few additives but makes a consistently good loaf -1 Tbsp
or 1 tsp active yeast, which I think in your part of the world is the equivalent of 1 pkt yeast
Maybe NanaCaren could help us out here!!!

Also for those of us who can still do the kneading [it's the arthritis playing up] of course make it up by hand.

Is Flockie about, or are you busy, Dear?[/quote]

Hello, I'm here. I was catching up on the posts but I see Caren answered your question regarding the yeast.

By the way, Congratulations to you and Fale! It should be a great celebration of your years together.

Flockie[/quote]

Thank you Flockie, we had a great day! there was another, first time wedding being celebrated, so we joined in with those festivities, We were truly on 'Samoa time' - we got home fully an hour later than expected- I was so exhausted with all my baking- up 2am yesterday! that I fell asleep on the sofa!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
Click to expand...

Peasant bread, with rye
3/4 cup rye
1 cup wholemeal
3/4 cup white bread baking flour
2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
1 heaped dessert sp mollasses
1 tsp salt
2 tsp oil of choice
In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
with 280 ml water
I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.[/quote]

Just a couple dumb questions--doesn't this need yeast or some other sort of leavening? And is this a bread machine recipe only or can it be used the old-fashioned way?[/quote]

good thing you spotted my omission there , thanks Gingerwitch!!, for this one I use our locally available 'bread baker yeast' which has a few additives but makes a consistently good loaf -1 Tbsp
or 1 tsp active yeast, which I think in your part of the world is the equivalent of 1 pkt yeast
Maybe NanaCaren could help us out here!!!

Also for those of us who can still do the kneading [it's the arthritis playing up] of course make it up by hand.

Is Flockie about, or are you busy, Dear?[/quote]

Hello, I'm here. I was catching up on the posts but I see Caren answered your question regarding the yeast.

By the way, Congratulations to you and Fale! It should be a great celebration of your years together.

Flockie[/quote]

Thank you Flockie, we had a great day! there was another, first time wedding being celebrated, so we joined in with those festivities, We were truly on 'Samoa time' - we got home fully an hour later than expected- I was so exhausted with all my baking- up 2am yesterday! that I fell asleep on the sofa![/quote]

I still can't figure out what rainy weather has to do with baking bread?????


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peasant bread, with rye
> 3/4 cup rye
> 1 cup wholemeal
> 3/4 cup white bread baking flour
> 2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
> 1 heaped dessert sp mollasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 tsp oil of choice
> In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
> with 280 ml water
> I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
> I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.
Click to expand...

Just a couple dumb questions--doesn't this need yeast or some other sort of leavening? And is this a bread machine recipe only or can it be used the old-fashioned way?[/quote]

good thing you spotted my omission there , thanks Gingerwitch!!, for this one I use our locally available 'bread baker yeast' which has a few additives but makes a consistently good loaf -1 Tbsp
or 1 tsp active yeast, which I think in your part of the world is the equivalent of 1 pkt yeast
Maybe NanaCaren could help us out here!!!

Also for those of us who can still do the kneading [it's the arthritis playing up] of course make it up by hand.

Is Flockie about, or are you busy, Dear?[/quote]

Hello, I'm here. I was catching up on the posts but I see Caren answered your question regarding the yeast.

By the way, Congratulations to you and Fale! It should be a great celebration of your years together.

Flockie[/quote]

Thank you Flockie, we had a great day! there was another, first time wedding being celebrated, so we joined in with those festivities, We were truly on 'Samoa time' - we got home fully an hour later than expected- I was so exhausted with all my baking- up 2am yesterday! that I fell asleep on the sofa![/quote]

I still can't figure out what rainy weather has to do with baking bread?????[/quote]

You bake rain or shine, don't you?


----------



## cmaliza

carol's gifts said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB & onion? hmmm...sounds interesting. Might be worth a try.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> PB & mayonnaise is also something we've eaten in our "lean days."  Many people think it sounds terrible, but I actually like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never tried the two together-however when we were school age we sometimes took just mayonnaise, sometimes sprinkle a little sugar on it for our lunch. Kept us alive!!! In those days we did not come in and say"I don't want that"-we ate what we had and was glad to get it. Homecooked meals.
Click to expand...

Absolutely...you ate what was put in front of you. Thankfully my dad never put in front of me one of his favorites.....slice of bread, baked beans, cottage cheese and sugar! He loved it! Never made us eat it...guess he wanted it all for himself...welcome to it!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB & onion? hmmm...sounds interesting. Might be worth a try.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> PB & mayonnaise is also something we've eaten in our "lean days."  Many people think it sounds terrible, but I actually like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so now we have a new one. PB, onion, and mayo. I think the Thai really know how to use peanut butter in their spicy PB sauce. Mmmmmm, I use that for stir fry on the side. Nothing like hot and spicy PB sauce.
Click to expand...

Growing up my mom made an Americanized version of a dish her mom had while growing up in China.....peanut butter & noodles. SO yummy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> I still can't figure out what rainy weather has to do with baking bread?????


When there is such a long period of rain, instead of the barometric pressure being up at 104 or 105, it is very low at 99. When it is that low, the bread does not rise. You do get hard biscuits though!!! 
If it was just one day of rain, that is ok. But we are going into the second week of rain here and no one's bread will be rising.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like whole wheat bread--toasted & crusty--best, don't care for rye at all; something about the taste doesn't sit well with me. Multigrain breads are also great (as long as there's no rye, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to convert you to my 'peasant bread with rye' a receipt I worked on with thanks to and input fromNanaCaren- also a bread baker!!!
> It is not at all heavy as some rye breads have a tendency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send out the recipe for this! We are going to bake bread and then toast it to satisfy a pb craving!!! Wont be baking bread though until middle of next week as the weather is raining and wont let up until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peasant bread, with rye
> 3/4 cup rye
> 1 cup wholemeal
> 3/4 cup white bread baking flour
> 2 1/2 Tbsp gluten flour
> 1 heaped dessert sp mollasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 tsp oil of choice
> In my machine which bakes a 750g or 1kg loaf I use the mix of flours up to 450g
> with 280 ml water
> I will have to do something about getting a set of scales that convert- the ex has my balance scales, the kind that Dave uses, but unlike him I am NOT a mathematician.
> I have not yet had my next sugar level done so am not sure how using the mollasses may affect that, I trust your ability to figure, 5mm's.
Click to expand...

Just a couple dumb questions--doesn't this need yeast or some other sort of leavening? And is this a bread machine recipe only or can it be used the old-fashioned way?[/quote]

good thing you spotted my omission there , thanks Gingerwitch!!, for this one I use our locally available 'bread baker yeast' which has a few additives but makes a consistently good loaf -1 Tbsp
or 1 tsp active yeast, which I think in your part of the world is the equivalent of 1 pkt yeast
Maybe NanaCaren could help us out here!!!

Also for those of us who can still do the kneading [it's the arthritis playing up] of course make it up by hand.

Is Flockie about, or are you busy, Dear?[/quote]

Hello, I'm here. I was catching up on the posts but I see Caren answered your question regarding the yeast.

By the way, Congratulations to you and Fale! It should be a great celebration of your years together.

Flockie[/quote]

Thank you Flockie, we had a great day! there was another, first time wedding being celebrated, so we joined in with those festivities, We were truly on 'Samoa time' - we got home fully an hour later than expected- I was so exhausted with all my baking- up 2am yesterday! that I fell asleep on the sofa![/quote]

I still can't figure out what rainy weather has to do with baking bread?????[/quote]

high humidity can make proving the dough difficult, it has a tendency to collapse.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - what are you celebrating tomorrow?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwytoday for tomorrow's celebration I have bought in Sprite and orange and pineapple Fanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> and some real orange juice- at vast expense!!! the makings of a couple of pizzas- one to coeliac requirements, and also coeliac approved, home made sausage rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fale and I are re-taking our vows tomorrow, and then he is taking steps to put his alcoholic past behind him. I am very proud of him. He gave up smoking some years before I met him, so I reckon he is strong enough to give away the booze.
> For some, abstinence is the only path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful for the both of you. All the best.
Click to expand...

It was a lovely, and simple ceremony, and hopefully we may have another twenty good years! Ultimately friendship is what holds one together, IMHO.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations, myfanwy to the both of you. That is so special. I will also send up prayers for Kale for his success in overcoming alcohol.


thank you so much pammie! 
I am hoping I have not missed anyone out- you have all been so generous with your good wishes!

BTW my coeliac neighbour really enjoyed the 'self-crusting' quiches that I made.

There have been times lately when I wondered if we would ever get there, but it feels good to have renewed our vows.

Fale has one bottle left of his last beer purchase, several times he has picked it up, but each time, he has managed to put it aside. My Mwyffanwy had found a very insightful book on overcoming addiction, the suggestions I still find very helpful. There is little point in doing battle over the issue!! Just gives him a good reason to fall off the wagon!


----------



## siouxann

Fale is in my thoughts and prayers that he will be able to stay strong.
So glad that your day went well; wishing you another 20 years, happy years together.
Did I miss a receipt for the 'self-crusting' quiches? They sound very good, and especially if one is trying not to use a lot of white flour.


----------



## wannabear

Look out for the two-week lapse. You might know this very well and I don't mean to suggest that you don't. But apparently that exists and is common. We are all rooting for him! I often consider how we are all around the world in a continuous circle (that's redundant) and we pass the hopes and prayers along as we get up, do our duties and then go back to sleep. Always, you will be in someone's thoughts. I think that is an amazing thing about KP. We can join hands and hearts across many miles, and I'm sure it works.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Fale is in my thoughts and prayers that he will be able to stay strong.
> So glad that your day went well; wishing you another 20 years, happy years together.
> Did I miss a receipt for the 'self-crusting' quiches? They sound very good, and especially if one is trying not to use a lot of white flour.


1/2 cup flour [of your choice] sifted into a bowl, with 1/4 tsp wheat free, gluten free, baking powder.

1 tsp butter
1/3 cup water

vegetables of your choice-
I cooked a sliced leek in the butter and water
until just soft, then added 1/2 cup frozen peas and corn
set to one side to cool.
3 eggs beaten in a large bowl
with 1 cup milk
salt and pepper to taste
1 cup grated tasty cheese

mix the ingredients above, with a fork, then add the flour and stir until just mixed [don't over stir]
Place mixture in a greased solid flan tin [loose bottomed tins will leak badly]. I have a china flan dish that I like to use.
bake at 410F for 30 to 35 minutes- the oven needs to be hot for the 'crusting' to work.

The second one I made with chopped bacon, cooked veges, and slices of potato and sweet potato placed into the mixture.

The coeliac [wheat and gluten free] flour I used was a mixture of tapioca flour, rice flour, and maize flour.

let me know if I seem to have omitted anything vital!


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Fale is in my thoughts and prayers that he will be able to stay strong.
> So glad that your day went well; wishing you another 20 years, happy years together.
> Did I miss a receipt for the 'self-crusting' quiches? They sound very good, and especially if one is trying not to use a lot of white flour.


Did you find the post Siouxann? I replied with the receipt [it is back a page] but failed to note your question, apologies, thank you for your good wishes. Fale takes the 'day of rest' quite literally- he heads to bed after church- but with our lessons as well church does take a few hours!


----------



## siouxann

Thanks so much for the receipt. It looks absolutely delish!! 
It is cooler here this morning (Sunday) so I can turn off the air conditioner. However, it is supposed to get very hot and humid for the rest of the weekend. This is our Memorial Day Weekend, so we have Monday as a federal holiday, and many people have a day off from work. I often feel sorry for the sales persons in the retail stores as they seldom get any paid holidays.

Take care, and I hope you have a stress-free week!!


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Thanks so much for the receipt. It looks absolutely delish!!
> It is cooler here this morning (Sunday) so I can turn off the air conditioner. However, it is supposed to get very hot and humid for the rest of the weekend. This is our Memorial Day Weekend, so we have Monday as a federal holiday, and many people have a day off from work. I often feel sorry for the sales persons in the retail stores as they seldom get any paid holidays.
> 
> Take care, and I hope you have a stress-free week!!


thank you! that is a bit stink about the people in retail- America does have some dark aspects.


----------



## flockie

I bake bread no matter what the weather. There is sometimes an adjustment to flour and/or liquids. That is why I don't use cup measures - since the weather affects the weight of flour. I can usually tell by how it mixes up - and the rising time can be affected as well. Sometimes I'm aiming for baguettes end up with something a little less shaped as a baguette.. but, you can't beat freshly baked bread at home. It's all good, and my mom & dad are only happy that I baked bread..... 

Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2

flockie said:


> I bake bread no matter what the weather. There is sometimes an adjustment to flour and/or liquids. That is why I don't use cup measures - since the weather affects the weight of flour. I can usually tell by how it mixes up - and the rising time can be affected as well. Sometimes I'm aiming for baguettes end up with something a little less shaped as a baguette.. but, you can't beat freshly baked bread at home. It's all good, and my mom & dad are only happy that I baked bread.....
> 
> Flockie


I start with cup measuring- onto my electronic scales- but use the scales to get my maximum weight. Don't do much kneading by hand any longer- the old Arthritis problem- but I watch my machine like a hawk, to make sure things are going as they should. we have very high humidity, but seldom temperatures as high as my weather bug tells me many parts of the States seem to reach quite often.


----------



## siouxann

I love home-baked bread! I have a receipt that doesn't require kneading, just using my hand helo mixer. It is quite a moist sponge, but usually rises well and tastes really good. I am anxious to try the rye bread discussed earlier!


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> I love home-baked bread! I have a receipt that doesn't require kneading, just using my hand helo mixer. It is quite a moist sponge, but usually rises well and tastes really good. I am anxious to try the rye bread discussed earlier!


And of course, can you post your receipt!


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't figure out what rainy weather has to do with baking bread?????
> 
> 
> 
> When there is such a long period of rain, instead of the barometric pressure being up at 104 or 105, it is very low at 99. When it is that low, the bread does not rise. You do get hard biscuits though!!!
> If it was just one day of rain, that is ok. But we are going into the second week of rain here and no one's bread will be rising.
Click to expand...

That's interesting. I also wondered why rain stopped you cooking bread.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> let me know if I seem to have omitted anything vital!


can't htink what vital ingredient you might leave out!lol


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if I seem to have omitted anything vital!
> 
> 
> 
> can't htink what vital ingredient you might leave out!lol
Click to expand...

mean't to refer to the self-crusting quiche receipt!


----------



## DorisT

Kate, I compliment your husband on such a beautiful garden!


----------



## DorisT

KateB said:


> Can't believe the beautiful weather we're having here just now, high 70's - I know that's nothing in comparison to some of your various weathers, but to us that's hot! The fact that it's been like this for about 5 days now is an added bonus, next week it could be freezing again. The garden's beginning to look good too, but that's nothing to do with me as my DH does all that work, I just grace it with my presence! I'll try to put pics up, but don't know if I can do it. Hope your day is going well wherever you are.
> Kate.


Kate, I've been meaning to ask you if those are the Terracotta Warriors in China behind you in your avatar? One of the museums in Washington had an exhibition of them a couple of years ago.


----------



## DorisT

flockie said:


> I bake bread no matter what the weather. There is sometimes an adjustment to flour and/or liquids. That is why I don't use cup measures - since the weather affects the weight of flour. I can usually tell by how it mixes up - and the rising time can be affected as well. Sometimes I'm aiming for baguettes end up with something a little less shaped as a baguette.. but, you can't beat freshly baked bread at home. It's all good, and my mom & dad are only happy that I baked bread.....
> 
> Flockie


Flockie, I was lucky enough to buy a Professional Cookbook at our library ongoing book sale last week. It weighs five pounds and is filled with recipes and methods. It must not have had much use since there isn't a single spot on the pages. DH says maybe the student dropped out of school. Ha! Which culinary academy did you attend, if it isn't being too nosy? We attended a program at Johnson & Wales Culinary Academy in Charleston, SC, long ago.

As for weighing ingredients, would my Weight Watcher's scale work? For liquids, do you weigh the container, set the weight to zero, then add the liquid? It's a pretty thorough book, but some things are left out.

Your parents are so lucky to have you cook for them!!


----------



## gingerwitch

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some bread starts with a sponge, though it's not sourdough.
> 
> 
> 
> Called poolish sometimes I think, maybe something like baku in other cultures. It's supposed to give more flavor. I tried it, but could notice no difference with my compromised sense of taste, so I saw no point in making the effort. But you mix flour, liquid, yeast and let it go for some hours, and it can be in the refrigerator. Nowadays I just hydrate the whole wheat flour for a few hours and think that gives a nicer loaf.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I know what you are talking about now. Mom used to have a jar of this stuff in the back of the refridgerator. She would take a scoop out and make bread with it. I had just never heard it refered to as a sponge before. Thanks for this.
> 
> Wannabear, you do make an interesting point. I know my Mom would often put a dampish towel over her dough and let it rise. This was to protect against a draft. I dont recall her ever putting a pan of water in the oven. There seems to be so much to making bread!! *chuckles* the proof is now in the eating of the bread.....
> 
> Kate, your gardens are lovely. Love the pink peonies in the background (at least that is what they look like to me) on the last picture!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friend's sponge is kept in the fridge--she's had it forever and just keeps adding to it as it's used up. I think she got it originally from a friend, who got it from a friend, who got it ....and so on, probably back to pioneer days! I think they used to tote this stuff around in the covered wagons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you use a sponge? I never have and can you make one from scratch?
> Wannabear, I have such fond memories of coming home from school and Mom would put out the hot homemade bread with butter and sprinkle of sugar on it. ooooweeee, it was good! and we were at the age where weight does not matter. hmmm, something to be said for the good old days!
Click to expand...

This is a recipe I've used successfully:

Pain de Campagne sur Poolish (sponge method French bread)

Poolish:
1 tbs a.d. yeast (1 package)
11/2 c water (divided into 1/4 c. warm, 11/4 c. room temp.)
1 c. unbleached all-purpose flour
1/2 c. rye flour
1/2 c. whole wheat flour

Dough:
1 tsp. a.d. yeast
1-11/4 c. water, divided
3 c. unbleached a.p. flour
1 c. w.w. flour
1 tbs. salt

To make poolish: Dissolve yeast in about 1/4 c. warm water. When it is creamy, mix into a large bowl along with the 11/4 c. room temp. water.
In a small bow., combine all purp., rye, and w.w flours; slowly add by handfuls to the yeast mix, while stirring with plastic dough scraper or wooden spoon. The sponge will be the consistency of a thick pancake batter. Let this sponge sit in the bowl, covered with a dish towel, for 6-8 hours at room temp. or overnight in fridge.
To make dough: Dissolve yeast in 1/2 c. water; set aside. Mix another 1/2 c. water with the poolish in the bowl. (If poolish has been refrigerated, take it out an hour before using and use warm water (110 F.) for mixing, if rising at room temp. use tepid water.) Add remaining 1/4 c. if needed.
In a small bowl, combine a.p. and w.w. flour, add to poolish mix by handfuls, stirring vigorously (50 strokes) wi. wooden spoon after each handful.
After 5 mins of mixing, stir in the yeast mixture, and then continue adding flour by handful. When all but 1 c. of flour has been added (after about 10 mins. more) sprinkle the salt over the dough and stir to incorporate. 
Turn dough onto a work surface and knead 5 minutes while adding remaining 1 c. flour. The dough should be very moist and satiny--use a dough scraper to help.
Let dough rise, covered at room temp. about 11/2 hours until doubled.
To shape dough, first flatten it then fold outer edges over into middle. Repeat folding process 4 or 5 times sealing folds with heel of hand. With folds underneath, drag round ball of dough across work surface with pressure to make a tight loaf with no air bubbles on top. The loaf is best proofed in a banneton (8-inch diameter, 4-inch high basket lined with a flour dusted cloth) and then baked on a stone in the oven. But it is perfectly acceptable to proof and bake on a parchment lined baking tray. Let dough rise 1-11/2 hours. Slash top with razor 3 or 4 times.
Preheat oven to 450 F. with stone if using one. Slide loaf onto stone, turn oven to 400 immediately and bake 60-70 minutes. Turn off heat and leave oven door open for last 5 minutes to develop a thick crust.

This works well for me in my cooler house but it is labor intensive. Well worth the effort though!

I have a sourdough starter recipe too but haven't yet tried it out. This is basically what my friend Joan uses.

Sourdough starter (about 3 cups)

1 pck a.d. yeast
21/2 c. warm water (110-115 F. divided)
2 c. a. p. flour
1 tbs.gran sugar or honey

Dissolve yeast in 1/2 c. warm water. Stir in remaining 2 c. warm water, flour and sugar. Beat until smooth.
Cover w. cheesecloth and let stand at room temp. 5-10 days or until bubbly, stirring mixture 2 to 3 times each day. (A warmer room speeds up the fermentation process). 
To store, transfer the starter to a jar, cover with cheesecloth and refrigerate. Do not cover tightly with a metal lid.
To use starter, bring the desired amount to room temperature. To replenish the starter after using, stir 3/4 a.p. flour, 3/4 c. warm water and 1 tsp. gran. sugar or honey into the remaining amount. Cover and let stand at least 1 day or until bubbly, then re-refrigerate.
If starter isn't used within 10 days, stir in 1 tsp. sugar or honey and repeat every 10 days until used.
I cup of starter should be added to 6-7 cups flour for making 2 loaves of sourdough bread.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks Gingerwitch. I shall be copying down these. I think I like your friend Joan's bread recipe. I shall call it Joan's Sourdough. I like sourdough bread.

Your Gingerwitch French Bread sounds very inviting. Does this make one loaf? I am going to copy and paste so I can print these off. I will run them over to my Mom's too. She loves to make breads. 

Yup, it worked to copy and paste!!

Gingerwitch, could you copy this over to this week's Tea Party? This is too good to just keep here in case there are others who also want these breads!!


----------



## siouxann

What delicious bread receipts. I used to have a sourdough starter that I kept going for a couple years. I made bread, biscuits, pancakes and rolls with it. The dough was very sticky as I recall, and a real challenge to knead. The end product, though, was really good.


----------



## KateB

DorisT
Kate said:


> The photo was taken in gardens in Madeira, so they're not the original Terracotta Warriors, but I believe they are copies.


----------



## gingerwitch

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Gingerwitch. I shall be copying down these. I think I like your friend Joan's bread recipe. I shall call it Joan's Sourdough. I like sourdough bread.
> 
> Your Gingerwitch French Bread sounds very inviting. Does this make one loaf? I am going to copy and paste so I can print these off. I will run them over to my Mom's too. She loves to make breads.
> 
> Yup, it worked to copy and paste!!
> 
> Gingerwitch, could you copy this over to this week's Tea Party? This is too good to just keep here in case there are others who also want these breads!!


The French bread is just one round loaf. I'll try to copy them to this week's T.P. but it might take me a while to figure out how--I'm a bit electronically challenged!


----------



## 5mmdpns

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gingerwitch. I shall be copying down these. I think I like your friend Joan's bread recipe. I shall call it Joan's Sourdough. I like sourdough bread.
> 
> Your Gingerwitch French Bread sounds very inviting. Does this make one loaf? I am going to copy and paste so I can print these off. I will run them over to my Mom's too. She loves to make breads.
> 
> Yup, it worked to copy and paste!!
> 
> Gingerwitch, could you copy this over to this week's Tea Party? This is too good to just keep here in case there are others who also want these breads!!
> 
> 
> 
> The French bread is just one round loaf. I'll try to copy them to this week's T.P. but it might take me a while to figure out how--I'm a bit electronically challenged!
Click to expand...

I can do this if you like and you will get full credit for this. But I wanted to check with you first on this.


----------



## gingerwitch

Yes, please do. I was going to suggest it as I have no idea what to do--there just doesn't seem to be a function that allows me to transfer anything from my inbox to a place I can access it on my computer. Not worried about credit!!--it's to share.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gingerwitch said:


> Yes, please do. I was going to suggest it as I have no idea what to do--there just doesn't seem to be a function that allows me to transfer anything from my inbox to a place I can access it on my computer. Not worried about credit!!--it's to share.


I did it. I just copy and pasted the entire thing over to the current Tea Party. I did give you the credit. We do like to know where our recipes/receipts come from!!  It is on page 36.


----------



## flockie

I have been reading the posts regarding sponges. Here is a Biga sponge and a couple recipes I posted back in January,

For my culinary training, I went to Triton which is a community college in my area. I did not finish all the courses due to lack of funds. I did take a pastry course and an Artisan Bread course. Yes, if you allow bread to over rise it can collapse. 

Since, Gingerwitch posted the poolish starter and the sourdough starter I will not duplicate. I have my sourdough starter in the fridge for the last 3 years. I remove it every 3rd day, take one cup of the mixture out and mix in flour and water to keep it fresh. The remaining mix can be separated in one cup measures and frozen or discarded. 



Biga (starter)
bread flour 456 grams (1 pound)
water 400 grams (14 ounces)
instant yeast 2 grams (1/2 teaspoon)
yield 858 grams (30 ounces)

Combine ingredients. Ferment 4 hours at room temperature and then refrigerate overnight. Pull Biga from refrigerator 1 hour before using. Note: I have put U.S. weights in ().

Grissini Torinesi (thin bread sticks)
bread flour 755 grams (1 pound 10.5 ounces)
water 456 grams (16 ounces)
salt 10 grams (2 teaspoons)
biga 120 grams (4.2 ounces)
instant yeast 3 grams (3/4 teaspoon)
butter 15 grams (1 tablespoon)
oil 15 grams (1 tablespoon)
yield 1374 grams (47 ounces)

Mix dough and ferment until doubled. Roll dough into tight log. Slice pieces of dough from the short end of the log and stretch/roll them into bread sticks. Make certain that the bread sticks are uniform in thickness over their length or they will not bake evenly. Bake in 400 degree (F) oven, 20 - 30 minutes, or until golden and thoroughly dried out. 

Note: Sorry don't know UK degrees vs US 400 degrees. I have also sprinkled freshly grated parm cheese, or garlic powder, or sesame seeds before baking. YUM!

Couronne Royale
bread flour 1 kilogram (38.5 ounces)
water 760 grams (29.2 ounces)
honey 20 grams (.75 ounces)
salt 22 grams (.8 ounces)
potato puree 100 grams (3.8 ounces)
biga 300 grams (11.5 ounces)
yield 2202 grams (5 pounds 4.5 ounces)

Mix ingredients and let rise until doubled. Divide into 900 gram pieces, shape into a lightly rounded ball. Rest, shape into rings. Bake 480 degrees (F) for 45 minutes. 

Enjoy!
Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2

flockie said:


> I have been reading the posts regarding sponges. Here is a Biga sponge and a couple recipes I posted back in January,
> 
> For my culinary training, I went to Triton which is a community college in my area. I did not finish all the courses due to lack of funds. I did take a pastry course and an Artisan Bread course. Yes, if you allow bread to over rise it can collapse.
> 
> Since, Gingerwitch posted the poolish starter and the sourdough starter I will not duplicate. I have my sourdough starter in the fridge for the last 3 years. I remove it every 3rd day, take one cup of the mixture out and mix in flour and water to keep it fresh. The remaining mix can be separated in one cup measures and frozen or discarded.
> 
> Biga (starter)
> bread flour 456 grams (1 pound)
> water 400 grams (14 ounces)
> instant yeast 2 grams (1/2 teaspoon)
> yield 858 grams (30 ounces)
> 
> Combine ingredients. Ferment 4 hours at room temperature and then refrigerate overnight. Pull Biga from refrigerator 1 hour before using. Note: I have put U.S. weights in ().
> 
> Grissini Torinesi (thin bread sticks)
> bread flour 755 grams (1 pound 10.5 ounces)
> water 456 grams (16 ounces)
> salt 10 grams (2 teaspoons)
> biga 120 grams (4.2 ounces)
> instant yeast 3 grams (3/4 teaspoon)
> butter 15 grams (1 tablespoon)
> oil 15 grams (1 tablespoon)
> yield 1374 grams (47 ounces)
> 
> Mix dough and ferment until doubled. Roll dough into tight log. Slice pieces of dough from the short end of the log and stretch/roll them into bread sticks. Make certain that the bread sticks are uniform in thickness over their length or they will not bake evenly. Bake in 400 degree (F) oven, 20 - 30 minutes, or until golden and thoroughly dried out.
> 
> Note: Sorry don't know UK degrees vs US 400 degrees. I have also sprinkled freshly grated parm cheese, or garlic powder, or sesame seeds before baking. YUM!
> 
> Couronne Royale
> bread flour 1 kilogram (38.5 ounces)
> water 760 grams (29.2 ounces)
> honey 20 grams (.75 ounces)
> salt 22 grams (.8 ounces)
> potato puree 100 grams (3.8 ounces)
> biga 300 grams (11.5 ounces)
> yield 2202 grams (5 pounds 4.5 ounces)
> 
> Mix ingredients and let rise until doubled. Divide into 900 gram pieces, shape into a lightly rounded ball. Rest, shape into rings. Bake 480 degrees (F) for 45 minutes.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Flockie


being aware of your expertise, Flockie, I was hoping you would catch up with this thread! Thank you so much for posting these receipts!!


----------



## flockie

DorisT said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bake bread no matter what the weather. There is sometimes an adjustment to flour and/or liquids. That is why I don't use cup measures - since the weather affects the weight of flour. I can usually tell by how it mixes up - and the rising time can be affected as well. Sometimes I'm aiming for baguettes end up with something a little less shaped as a baguette.. but, you can't beat freshly baked bread at home. It's all good, and my mom & dad are only happy that I baked bread.....
> 
> Flockie
> 
> 
> 
> Flockie, I was lucky enough to buy a Professional Cookbook at our library ongoing book sale last week. It weighs five pounds and is filled with recipes and methods. It must not have had much use since there isn't a single spot on the pages. DH says maybe the student dropped out of school. Ha! Which culinary academy did you attend, if it isn't being too nosy? We attended a program at Johnson & Wales Culinary Academy in Charleston, SC, long ago.
> 
> As for weighing ingredients, would my Weight Watcher's scale work? For liquids, do you weigh the container, set the weight to zero, then add the liquid? It's a pretty thorough book, but some things are left out.
> 
> Your parents are so lucky to have you cook for them!!
Click to expand...

Yes, your WW scale should be fine. For liquids, do you have a Pyrex 2 cup or 4 cup pitcher? It would have pint, quart and ML weights on the side opposite of cup measures. Yes, you can weigh the container, zero it out, and then add liquid as well.

I attended Triton Community College in my area for the pastry and Artisan bread baking courses I took. My grandmother used to teach me bread baking when I was very young, but I wanted the professional side of the how and why.

As far as cooking for my parents, it is a way for me to make up for them letting me live with them rent free. They also pay for my Internet service. What little money I make from my baking or the temp job I have, I can buy gas for my Jeep, buy yarn, books, and some personal essentials, as well as pay for my cell phone.

Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2

flockie said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bake bread no matter what the weather. There is sometimes an adjustment to flour and/or liquids. That is why I don't use cup measures - since the weather affects the weight of flour. I can usually tell by how it mixes up - and the rising time can be affected as well. Sometimes I'm aiming for baguettes end up with something a little less shaped as a baguette.. but, you can't beat freshly baked bread at home. It's all good, and my mom & dad are only happy that I baked bread.....
> 
> Flockie
> 
> 
> 
> Flockie, I was lucky enough to buy a Professional Cookbook at our library ongoing book sale last week. It weighs five pounds and is filled with recipes and methods. It must not have had much use since there isn't a single spot on the pages. DH says maybe the student dropped out of school. Ha! Which culinary academy did you attend, if it isn't being too nosy? We attended a program at Johnson & Wales Culinary Academy in Charleston, SC, long ago.
> 
> As for weighing ingredients, would my Weight Watcher's scale work? For liquids, do you weigh the container, set the weight to zero, then add the liquid? It's a pretty thorough book, but some things are left out.
> 
> Your parents are so lucky to have you cook for them!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, your WW scale should be fine. For liquids, do you have a Pyrex 2 cup or 4 cup pitcher? It would have pint, quart and ML weights on the side opposite of cup measures. Yes, you can weigh the container, zero it out, and then add liquid as well.
> 
> I attended Triton Community College in my area for the pastry and Artisan bread baking courses I took. My grandmother used to teach me bread baking when I was very young, but I wanted the professional side of the how and why.
> 
> As far as cooking for my parents, it is a way for me to make up for them letting me live with them rent free. They also pay for my Internet service. What little money I make from my baking or the temp job I have, I can buy gas for my Jeep, buy yarn, books, and some personal essentials, as well as pay for my cell phone.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

isn't that what families should be? It sounds an ideal situation of 'give and give'!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll: Kate B What a Beautiful yard. The Apple tree reminds me of one my aunt and uncle had in their back yard. We would go to visit them in West Virginia from Georgia. I loved sitting out under the tree, while adults talked and we kids ran around doing what kids do best-played, and laughed. Great memories. Thanks for the moment of reflection with your picture.


----------



## DorisT

Flockie, thanks for your response. Yes, I do have the pyrex cups. So far, the Tea Party has inspired me to start my small patio garden. Maybe it will also inspire me to make bread by hand. I have an ABM, but I rarely use it. And yet I enjoy bread made at home. Think I'll get it out this weekend, Thanks again.

BTW, I didn't realize the community colleges were teaching cooking classes; I'll have to check out the local ones. Never too old to learn is my motto!


----------



## flockie

DorisT said:


> Flockie, thanks for your response. Yes, I do have the pyrex cups. So far, the Tea Party has inspired me to start my small patio garden. Maybe it will also inspire me to make bread by hand. I have an ABM, but I rarely use it. And yet I enjoy bread made at home. Think I'll get it out this weekend, Thanks again.
> 
> BTW, I didn't realize the community colleges were teaching cooking classes; I'll have to check out the local ones. Never too old to learn is my motto!


DorisT
You are very welcome.... I do hope you check into those classes. We had some students who were aiming to become licensed chefs.... others, just to give them something to do, and ages ranged from 22 through 73. We sure did have fun in these classes.
Flockie


----------

